# Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction



## Chempop

GW-5000 with composite bracelet, stock G-5600CC-3, stock DW-56RTB-7, GW-M5610 with band from GW-5000










Hi folks, I've been searching and reading threads, seems there is a lot of interest and plenty of new members are getting hit by the bug. I wanted to make a thread where people could ask questions, get ideas, and be inspired to fall deeper down the square shaped rabbit hole, so here it is. If this is redundant, than please point me to the correct thread that focusses on 5600 mods.

Hopefully, this thread can lead to some more unique 5600s in the world. For me personally, I'm taking it slow. A simple band and bezel swap is all that's on the horizon at the moment. Down the road I'd like to see if I can toss a module into a steelcase, which leads me to my first set of questions.

Pacparts seems to be able to order DW-5030 parts. If I were to make one of these from the ground up (allowing for a few minor customized features), are these the parts I'd need?

complete 3229 module (maybe from a donor like the DW-5600E or DW-5600P)
Case Center (I need to know if this includes the glass)
Back Cover
Back Rubber Seal
Bezel
Band
X2 Springbars
X4 Screw, Bezel

here are the parts I'm uncertain about:

Casing Frame
Packing/Glass
Spacer
Tape/Adhesive

I am wondering if the dial is typically painted onto the glass, and if the 'case center' comes with the glass fastened on. Can the dial or glass be swapped with another? If so, even from a resin case 5600, or would it need glass from a steelcase?

Feel free to also share your own unique project watches! :-! Would be really nice to have one thread to see all of the custom mods work people have done over the years. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## cunawarit

Very nice  One of my fave watches is my humble little custom DW5600E, like you mine is a very mild mod, nothing huge 

Here it is:









Stealth bezel, jaysandkays NATO adaptors and a black DaLuca strap.

This could be a very interesting thread indeed  Looking forward to ideas. Personally my perfect 5600 would be a screwback with a super simple module with no complex functions other than it being atomic. Not even solar, I like the cleaner non-solar faces.


----------



## Chempop

Thanks! I know a lot of the guys into modding have had their time here and possibly moved on, but for us new guys asking about a simple part swap, or how-to on customizing the dial, or adding a colored film or reversing the LCD polarity...

I'm looking forward to seeing what people do to make their squares a little more personalize (though nothing is wrong with stock either, of course).

It only took a week and a half for "waiting ETA from manufacturer" pacparts has all my items in stock!!!


----------



## jrp316

Here's my thread documenting my DW-5030 custom build: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/dw5030-case-dw5600e-internals-1357281.html?highlight=

To answer your initial questions: the case center does include the glass/crystal preinstalled along with the buttons. The graphics are already printed onto it. It is swappable with crystals from resin cased 5600Es or other anniversary modern screwbacks, though I'm not sure why you'd want to do that. The case center and case back are separate parts; order both (one of my initial fails).

The parts list you posted is what you'll need to build the watch. You won't need the parts in your 'uncertain' list. I recommend the 5600P4 or 5600P9 module as it has the same LCD as the DW-5030.


----------



## Chempop

jrp319, thank you, much appreciated! I did read your DW-5030 thread (twice actually), and got the notion to build a 3229-screwback from the ground up. Seems like it will cost somewhere in the ballpark of $150, which is decent all things considered. As for the dial graphics on the glass, I prefer the symmetry of the DW-5600E rather than the DW-5000 offset look, plus I was just thinking about the possibilities.

Another thought, are screwback case sizes different depending on if they are meant to fit 3229 modules versus 3159 (solar/atomic6)? I wonder because of the unique situation of the GW-5000 which is a 3159 module in a steel case center BUT fitted with a 3229 sized bezel, WEIRD!

canuwarit, wonderful pic! I like how that DWE looks with the stealth bezel and nato. I’ve never worn a nato, but it’s on the list of things to try.

I’m a little torn on swapping the green resin on my G5600-CC. I like it but... it’s sparkling green (the sparkling is only noticeable in direct light). As for my white DW-56RTB, it’s cozy but I fear dirtying it up or just discoloring it from sweat stains. I think it would make a great watch to go running with since the stopwatch and interval timers have more options that any other square.


----------



## jrp316

Chempop said:


> Another thought, are screwback case sizes different depending on if they are meant to fit 3229 modules versus 3159 (solar/atomic6)? I wonder because of the unique situation of the GW-5000 which is a 3159 module in a steel case center BUT fitted with a 3229 sized bezel, WEIRD!


I'm thinking the cases are the same size internally and externally, but as I don't have a GW-5000 on hand for comparison, I'm not 100% sure of that. Hopefully someone here can chime in with more concrete information.


----------



## rcorreale

Nothing too fancy here, DW5030c on combi bracelet. Wear it more than any of my others. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiha

GLX-5600-7 with yellow resin from GW-M5600A-9:










I also swapped the chrome buckle and yellow strap keeper to black versions from AMW-320B:


----------



## G-fob

alright, i will play

all of mine are mod'ed one way or another, lots of details that would takes days to note down - but i don't have time these days nor have much interests to share

only true square lovers and who's done lots of researches would know and appreciate each one in this picture

**

I am pretty much satisfied and wear them all as tools these days, 2 remains in my wishlist: DW5000ML and the blue display G5600 (I think it's G-5600CC) 
for me GW-5000 wearers are just witnesses / LOLz


----------



## Chempop

Oh man, awesome stuff guys!

G-fob, that is a tremendous array! I love the green, red, and blue LCDs on the far left, the orange 5700style is also great (gives me a good idea too since I have a 5610 orange bezel on the way). Been considering mixing white and black bands and bezels for the panda/orca/SKUNK style! I wonder if they make a black nato strap with a white stripe along the center... DW-5000ML is also my grail watch which I’ll hopefully someday be able to catch. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Crater

Moded squares, nice idea for thread, we haven't had that yet. Nice group of squares Chempop, the square shaped rabbit hole is indeed very deep, hard to get out once your are in 

I have one modded square, posted it on WUS many times, but here it is again:

With original carbon resin










Then replaced the jelly bezel with matte black with gold colored letters










And now with both matte black bezel and strap


----------



## raceclawt

Some squares mod 

DW-5000-1jf with the lcd from the 5030:









Fox Fire with the lcd from the 5600bb









DW-5600L :black resins+bullbars









DW-5600CK:Rit dye resins









DW-5025B Rising Black









G-5600CC black resins









G-5600-EB Rit dye blue









GW-M5610 Yellow bezel+yellow band from the DW-6900H-9









DW-5600R black band+bezel gold letters









DW-5600BL black resins+bullbars









GLX-5600 with resins from the G-5600CC


----------



## Knives and Lint

Great posts all around guys! I'm a bit late to the thread, as I haven't been able to make it to the forum as much as I'd like to lately.

I have two squares, both custom screwbacks



First is the GW5000, with the lettering stealthed, black buttons from the GW5000B, and module plus combi bracelet from the GWM5610BC







Then there's my DW5030 build. On this one I removed all of the lettering/print from the glass and polished the case behind the glass. The mirrored module and clear resin are from a DW5025 (painted the lettering silver)


----------



## jrp316

Ah, what the heck. I'll get in on it too.

First up, my custom built from parts DW-5030-1:







DW-5000-1JF modded to resemble a modern version of the DW-1983:







DW-5025D modded to resemble a modern version of the DW-5000C-1B:







DW-5000-1JF w/ DW-5030 LCD:







My "Poor Man's GSET", two DW-5600Es modded with 5030-1 and 5030D crystals, and a "Poor Man's G-Man", an Enderman action figure wearing a bezel and crystal:


----------



## Chempop

G-5600-CC-3 wearing a black bezel and GW-5000 band:


----------



## Chempop

Well I had a bit of fun with the bands and bezels that arrived today (now that I have the tools to do so). I had thought of doing different colors for each square:










...but in the end I went with the black bezels... I'll get some better pics at a later date.










Some thoughts:
* The GW-5600J band is awesome, feels super strong and has a nice texture to it.
* The DW-5600P-9 indeed has a magnificent LCD, rivals the DW-56RTB in terms of readability and viewing angles, the digits are of course a bit smaller though.
* I do not think the GW-5000 bezel fits the DW5600P perfectly, maybe it fits the same as a stock bezel, but the buttons hug the lower lip of the bezel, I might switch back to stock bezel and compare, or order a black DW-5600E bezel.
* The G-5600CC-3 (green LCD) has *by far* the brightest backlight, I wonder if it's specific to G-5600 series, or a crazy color feature.

Having amassed these rather quickly, It'll be interesting to see which ones become my favorite go-to daily wearers. I plan on doing 1-2 week rotations so I can get used to each of their unique quirks and special features.


----------



## Chempop

Going with a little variety now. I like it!


----------



## 1434

Not exactly a custom... I did however make my own bootleg version of a "GWM5610-1BJF" by tossing a black bezel and GW5000 strap onto an extra GWM5610MR-4JF I had.


----------



## Chempop

Okay folks, after a little frustration for the last couple weeks following yahoo japan auctions, realizing that the DW-5000ml is *way *out of my price range, I decided to look around my art studio looking for ways to destroy.. errm.. improve my current watches.

Reading through some of the tinted LCD mod threads, I decided to give it a whirl. So I ripped apart my DW-5600P, doing my best not to contaminate the insides, I did alright I think. Then I cut some colored acetate plastic and wedged it between the LCD and glass, this part was tricky since I did all the sizing by eye. Putting it all back together was a breeze, but then I discovered that the backlight no longer illuminates the display  I guess acetate is not the best material huh? Figure what the heck and through back on the bullbars and bracelet, might as well go all the way right!

I love it:










with another one of my favorite possessions:










The money shot:


----------



## CivicRydr

one for the Warriors and 23 wins tonight


----------



## messyGarage

Hello everyone and thank you for posting all this gorgeous stuff... really loving the squares

I definitely like the GW-5000, and the bracelet of the 5610BC is pure beauty, so a + b = just wow...

but I'd like to ask to the guys that have already dressed the 5000 with the bracelet, if the bezel colour match the bracelet resin colour.

Thank you


----------



## Chempop

messyGarage said:


> Hello everyone and thank you for posting all this gorgeous stuff... really loving the squares
> 
> I definitely like the GW-5000, and the bracelet of the 5610BC is pure beauty, so a + b = just wow...
> 
> but I'd like to ask to the guys that have already dressed the 5000 with the bracelet, if the bezel colour match the bracelet resin colour.
> 
> Thank you


I'd say it matches perfectly. I also suspect that the GW-M5610BC and GW-5000 bezels (while a different size) are basically made from the same vat of resin.


----------



## messyGarage

Chempop said:


> I'd say it matches perfectly. I also suspect that the GW-M5610BC and GW-5000 bezels (while a different size) are basically made from the same vat of resin.


Thank you!
Now I think I'll start saving...


----------



## kmbijit

Joining the bandwagon of custom squares!









More pics on this thread!


----------



## Chempop

Nice, I like the camo nato on that!

Two questions (that I am guessing will go unanswered).

1) Do buttons from any old resin case DW-5600 work with steel case anniversary editions, or other 'new-ish' screwbacks (DW-5000-1JF, 5000-SL, etc).

2) Does any glass from a DW-5600 fit into a screwback like above? Do I need it with the 'packing' part?

I actually ordered a DW-5030 steel case and back plate from pacparts, thinking I'd put the module from the DW-5600P in it... but I want a different dial and a longer adjust button.
Of course they didn't have the 5030 buttons, so I thought any old DW-5600 might work? They're also not be able to order the glass I wanted, so I might abandon the project after having second thoughts.

I just thought $65 for a steelcase and back plate was a reasonable price to upgrade, especially if they become discontinued.


----------



## jrp316

1. They can be made to work. kung-fusion did such a job with a DW-5030 mod a while back: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/another-help-me-decisde-thread-dw-5030-gw-5000-dw-5000-reissue-2058954-8.html#post18408626
As he put it, he had to do some gasket work to the new 5600P button to make it work, but it came out well.

2. The crystals of the modern screwbacks and resin cases (i.e., 5600Es) are interchangeable. The crystals from the vintage screwbacks are not interchangeable with modern watches. The packing is a gasket surrounding the glass and usually remains intact when a crystal swap is performed and can be reused. It wouldn't hurt to have one on hand just in case, but chances are that the original one will remain intact.

The DW-5030 case and DW-5600P module installation is a worthwhile mod to do.


----------



## Chempop

Appreciate the info always. Last question for now; do you happen to know about the bezel screws, are they compatible between modern DW-5600/GW-M5610 resin case and modern DW-5000 steel case? 
For example, if I got the 5030 steel case, could I use the screws from my DW-5600P for the bezel.
*OR visa versa *if I got a set of GW-5000B (nice stealth screws) could I use them in the DW-5600E style resin or GW-M5610 style resin (would love to further stealth out my neg display 5610BC)


----------



## mrcoffee

Two of mine, pretty simple mods, just LCD/button/band swaps. I actually prefer these over the screwbacks as they're more comfortable (I like lightweight watches :-d).


----------



## Greenbuttskunk

I know this has been covered before in other threads, but I'd appreciate any guidance before my first mod. I have a GWM5610-1, and while this may be blasphemy, I really don't care for the red circle and blue text.

I'd like to swap out the glass for something like the GWM5610SD-8, but I'm wondering if I can just do the glass, or if I'd be better served swapping out the whole case center.

My hunch is that the case center is the way to go, but since it's ~$40 more, I'd definitely be interested in swapping out the glass, if that's a viable option.


----------



## AlexAllen

Has anyone ever tried removing the glass and polishing off all the paint?


----------



## Knives and Lint

AlexAllen said:


> Has anyone ever tried removing the glass and polishing off all the paint?


I believe there was one exceptionally brilliant and handsome member who did. Check post #14 on Page 2 of this thread b-)


----------



## AlexAllen

Knives and Lint said:


> I believe there was one exceptionally brilliant and handsome member who did. Check post #14 on Page 2 of this thread b-)


Aaaaand that looks every bit as nice as I thought it would. That is, very, very nice.


----------



## Chempop

As I've mentioned, my red tinted 5600P had to be redone because the acetate gel I used didn't let any of the EL backlight through. Not a problem since I ordered the pack of filters that Knives and Lint recommended, plus I'm having fun with these watch operations.

I got my ROSCOLUX filter sample book from B&H photo today. Soooo many colors, I was going to go with #24 Scarlet w/TRANS. = 22% but upon testing I realized the EL backlight still didn't show through enough. So I tried #4690 CalColor 90 Red TRANS. =30% which was a bit better. I didn't want it to be too light or pink looking, but I imagine filters with +40% would be more ideal, the backlight is still slightly dimmed but totally functional. Some of the filters have imperfections but there are so many I doubt it's ever going to be an issue.

Installation was difficult for me for a few reasons. I didn't realize that I wasn't fully removing the module casing, so in the first pic you can see I'm trying to sneak the corners of the filter under the outer metal module case, a number of failed attempts later i figured out I needed to cut the filter much smaller and let it just stick to the glass more naturally, though that alone took 10 attempts to do without having any dusk getting trapped under the glass. I did finally get it though, practice makes perfect!









^Incorrect method without the module case fully removed, was much easier once I yanked everything that needed yanking.

Some random inspirational pics from movies I've been watching:










^Wearing my 5600C while watching Nightcrawler and awaiting Brazilian resin to arrive.










^Part of a truly awesome montage from 80's flick COBRA










^And finally my modded 5600P w/bracelet and bullbars while watching Escape from L.A.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Great job! turned out perfect. I think 90 Red is the color I went with on my frog if I recall...


Funny, I too stopped and watched a bit of Cobra last night for nostalgia. Gotta love the El Rey channel.


----------



## Chempop

I have big plans for this bright chartreuse yellow resin, oh yes, big plans indeed!
Big thanks for member sml for accepting my offer and shipping from AUS to USA, preciate it mate!


----------



## AlexAllen

mrcoffee said:


>


DW5600ms with DW5600e insides? Very clean. How difficult was this swap?


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## xevious

Knives and Lint said:


> Great posts all around guys! I'm a bit late to the thread, as I haven't been able to make it to the forum as much as I'd like to lately.
> 
> I have two squares, both custom screwbacks
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's my DW5030 build. On this one I removed all of the lettering/print from the glass and polished the case behind the glass. The mirrored module and clear resin are from a DW5025 (painted the lettering silver)


That DW-5030 mod looks truly amazing! A shame you had to cannibalize a DW-5025D to do it (clear resin and module), as those bezels have been long discontinued. Btw, isn't the case back for the DW-5030C black PVD? Looks silver in your back shot. Also, I don't get how you got the mirrored LCD surround... you said something about polishing the case behind the glass... is that exposed by completely removing the glass lettering?


----------



## Knives and Lint

xevious said:


> That DW-5030 mod looks truly amazing! A shame you had to cannibalize a DW-5025D to do it (clear resin and module), as those bezels have been long discontinued. Btw, isn't the case back for the DW-5030C black PVD? Looks silver in your back shot. Also, I don't get how you got the mirrored LCD surround... you said something about polishing the case behind the glass... is that exposed by completely removing the glass lettering?


Many thanks! Yea, this one is one of my favorite mods due to it's bare bones simplicity and the way it showcases the metal case. I honestly put a lot of thought into this one and it came out looking almost exactly as I had imagined. It is a shame that those bezels are discontinued. I've been keeping my eyes peeled for spares for months now with no luck at all. I would love to see Casio release more 5600 models with clear/jelly resin that are compatible with the screwbacks, because imo they compliment the case perfectly.

As for the case back, this one is just from the DW5030-1, not the C, that is why it does not have the PVD coating. I purchased the case center and back from Pacparts for the build, they are actually quite reasonably priced. I also picked up a few spare crystals while I was at it, just in case this job didn't turn out quite the way I was hoping. And yes, you guessed it, I removed the glass and replaced it with a crystal from which I had removed all the lettering from behind. I polished the front side of the case while the glass was removed. Here is a thread documenting the build: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-second-custom-screw-back-square-dw5030-build-2204089.html . Thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## CivicRydr




----------



## mrcoffee

AlexAllen said:


> DW5600ms with DW5600e insides? Very clean. How difficult was this swap?


It's actually a little more than that; the LCD is the same found in the DW5030. The adjust button also was swapped out for a 'regular' length one. And a GW5000 band of course. I don't believe you can order the LCD anymore but you can source a module from a DW5600P for the same effect (doing it this way would simply be dropping a module in which is easier than replacing the LCD, plus you are far less likely to lose any tiny springs). Not a hard modification at all, though the clips for the buttons do like to disappear frequently... :think:


----------



## dobber72

Positive MS...why?...just because


----------



## jrp316

I like the monochromatic look your 5600MS mod presents. The 5600P4 (and P9) certainly has turned into a prolific 'mod fodder' watch around here.


----------



## Chempop

Agreed, the 5600P LCD looks awesome on a 5600MS.

I put the 5610MD resin on my 5610BC for now, but I do have _other plans _for it eventually. I want to use the LCD from something else I own and then the printed glass that I have on the way from pacparts.










Any advice on glass swapping on a solar square would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlexAllen

Aren't DW5600e and DW5600p the same module and LED. Seems like DW5600e would be the cheaper way to build a positive MS ... unless I'm missing something.


----------



## jrp316

Same module, different LCD. The 5600P LCD is the same part as the DW-5030-1 LCD and is pretty heavily sought after.


----------



## Chempop

A silly question that I need an answer for. If I order a 'button assembly' from pacparts (technically I did already), will it come with the whole shebang: button, spring washer, gasket, AND e-clip?

Bonus question (I asked in another thread, but this is the better place for such a question)

Doing a crystal swap on a G-5600, concerned about what's required for getting that solar panel sorted. Any threads with info on this, my google-fu is crap.


----------



## dobber72

jrp316 said:


> I like the monochromatic look your 5600MS mod presents. The 5600P4 (and P9) certainly has turned into a prolific 'mod fodder' watch around here.


Mine's a DW5600E (1545) module in a DW5600MS (3229) with a GW5000 band.


----------



## AlexAllen

jrp316 said:


> Same module, different LCD. The 5600P LCD is the same part as the DW-5030-1 LCD and is pretty heavily sought after.


Thank you. What is the difference?


----------



## LankyOrangutan

AlexAllen said:


> Thank you. What is the difference?


Screen clarity. Normal 5600e LCD's are a little bit grainy, where the 5030's is much clearer.


----------



## Chempop

Chempop said:


> A silly question that I need an answer for. If I order a 'button assembly' from pacparts (technically I did already), will it come with the whole shebang: button, spring washer, gasket, AND e-clip?


Anyone? I'm guessing they don't include the e-clip since I noticed that e-clip is listed as a separate item. Unfortunate because the button is ordered and was only $2, but the e-clip is another $2..Might as well order a handful to have on hand.


----------



## jrp316

Sorry, didn't see your question. To answer the button question, the assembly doesn't include the clip. It comes with the button, gaskets and spring, but no clip.


----------



## Chempop

It's all good man. I went ahead and added X4 e-clips/rings to my pacparts order, along with a spare battery for my 5200.
They said ordering some of the parts from Casio Japan will take 6-8 weeks for them to arrive. I don't even think the printed glass I ordered will be available to be honest, but it'll be interesting to see, that's for sure.


----------



## Chempop

Chempop said:


> Doing a crystal swap on a G-5600, concerned about what's required for getting that solar panel sorted. Any threads with info on this, my google-fu is crap.


So it sounds like the solar panel is attached to the glass and buying just a printed glass replacement isn't going to do me much good. I might have to rethink being able to do a crystal swap on my g-5600 with the G-5600NV printed glass I ordered.
unfortunate if I can't pull this off?

Anyone able to comment on such efforts, possible or not?


----------



## oz2124

Module dw5600e (3229)
Case dw5600e
LCD dw5600fs (neg)
Crystal dw5600fs
Bezel & Strap GW5000
Adjusted adjust button, all buttons has the same length 



cheers,


----------



## seikomd

For me it's all about colors that I like.


----------



## seikomd

Due to rarity or finances I've had to bezel/strap build a few to get the colors I like


----------



## Chempop

^You still need a green and purple to make a rainbow. :-x
Rather nice pile you have there!


----------



## Chempop

Just got a naked (no B & B) 3229 5600E and an empty 1545 5600E case center w/buttons for a pretty good price on ebay :-!
Mainly needed em for spare parts (long buttons for adjust!) and because I didn't want to wait 2 months for pacparts to receive my e-rings from the Japan factory o|


----------



## seikomd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

seikomd said:


>


Wow. That's a nice mod. Fantastic.


----------



## seikomd

Thank you  Quite inexpensive as well. Find yourself a beat up, cheap GLX with perfect screen, bezel/strap set of your choosing, and VOILA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

I'm sorry to revive an old thread, but I think it's worth to add some information to it.
I've done a bit of research on f17, without finding a straight reply.

Modules 1545 and 3229 are directly swappable?

I'd like to add a classic screwback to my collection, but they are pricey if found in mint condition. Sometimes can be found on japan auctions for less, but with exhausted battery and I fear a failed battery (and a failed module as result).
Thank you


----------



## jrp316

One can swap 1545 and 3229 modules. These modules are pretty hardy and I've yet to run across a bad one in several watches, including four modern screwbacks. Chances are, you'll be able to install a new battery, do an AC reset and bring it back to life.


----------



## messyGarage

thank you jrp316

At the moment I have a soft spot for the DW-5025 rising white, modded with black resin.
And I was thinking that the module from the 5600 EG can be a good upgrade if getting tired of the negative display.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my GA110BC-2A on a black strap. I liove blue and the black strap tones down the "blueness" a bit.


----------



## bueysdontcry

Great watches everyone! I've seen a couple of custom bezels + straps.. as in not G-shock OEM.. particularly the frogman + rangeman.. does anyone have experience with this or can point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## kcohS-G

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my GA110BC-2A on a black strap. I liove blue and the black strap tones down the "blueness" a bit.
> 
> View attachment 8598786


this is the 2nd time i've seen a "roundest" square on wus  jk


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-56RTB custom green bezel


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

kcohS-G said:


> this is the 2nd time i've seen a "roundest" square on wus  jk


So noted. My bad. At least it's a G-Shock.o|


----------



## brandon\




----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Let's try again, this time with a square. Here's my GLX5600-7 with a black GLX5600-1 band. I like the panda or storm trooper effect.


----------



## kcohS-G

Finally got rid (partly) of my laziness and customized my dw5030d  (again)










its made of parts from 3 watches:

bands from my gw-6900 (i like the "breathiness" of the 6900 bands)
bezel and buckle from my dw5600eg (because gold)
Gold bezel screws of the dw5030d

Btw, cant believe springbars of the 5600/5030 and 6900 are different. Was wrestling to install the springbars only to realize later that i was using the springbar for the 6900 on the 5030 :-/


----------



## Quadka

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SD350

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Quadka said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that a GWM5610BB w/ a matte bezel & strap? Got any more pictures of it? I've been torn on buying that watch and doing that mod vs. just buying a 5600BB.


----------



## cadguy

DW5600EG with DW5600BB bezel. The golden yellow LCD and blank bezel looks great.










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceSiR

Anyone here can point me out to sourcing band & bezels for a 5610/5600? I have a GLS5600 that i wanted to revive..pacparts doesn't have the variety im looking for. Cheers


----------



## JohnQFord

LanceSiR said:


> Anyone here can point me out to sourcing band & bezels for a 5610/5600? I have a GLS5600 that i wanted to revive..pacparts doesn't have the variety im looking for. Cheers


Another popular source is TikTox:

Casio Watches - Tiktox


----------



## odinslostcandy

DW5600E converted to a negative display and painted bezel.


----------



## domoon

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, just acquired this one, dw-5600sl module. Dressed it with gb-5600as-7's bezel and dw-5600bl's leather strap.
Also I'd like to ask, does 3229 module have no auto el?










i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


----------



## taxico

my 3229 has auto EL


----------



## kmbijit

taxico said:


> my 3229 has auto EL


I think you should re-check that, the 3229 is the successor of 1545 and has flash alert, not auto-EL.

Edit: confirmed no Auto EL in 3229, here's the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3229.pdf


----------



## Steelerswit

have done anything yet, but the notion of putting the purple GLS-5600 band and bezel on my 5600KL-1. i think the purple will tie into the color of the opal and for the life of me i cannot find a black bezel which needs replacing due to a serious scraping.


----------



## taxico

kmbijit said:


> I think you should re-check that, the 3229 is the successor of 1545 and has flash alert, not auto-EL.
> 
> Edit: confirmed no Auto EL in 3229, here's the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3229.pdf


whoop, i meant to type NO auto EL... a very silly mistake on my part. you are right, it has no auto EL... the solar versions do.


----------



## Steelerswit

taxico said:


> whoop, i meant to type NO auto EL... a very silly mistake on my part. you are right, it has no auto EL... the solar versions do.


if it wasnt for typos i couldnt type at all  love that red squiggly underscore idiot thingy.


----------



## domoon

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kmbijit said:


> I think you should re-check that, the 3229 is the successor of 1545 and has flash alert, not auto-EL.
> 
> Edit: confirmed no Auto EL in 3229, here's the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3229.pdf


Ah, lt really have no auto el then LOL. I feel relieved. Here's another square i just acquired, 5600E with 1545 module. Pretty beaten up so there's small scratches on the crystal and fhe bezel also in a bad condition. No strap, so i put it on my 6900's bracelet








I always thought those 5600's would be too small on me, but looks like the bracelet made it feels bigger...

And i think it's growing on me...

i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


----------



## jrp316

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Squares have a way of growing. You buy one, then you buy two to have one as a spare...and before you know it, you've got a dozen of them hanging around.


----------



## domoon

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



jrp316 said:


> Squares have a way of growing. You buy one, then you buy two to have one as a spare...and before you know it, you've got a dozen of them hanging around.


It indeed growing on me. Been wearing the 5600e for a couple of days straight. But in my case, the bracelet definitely helps. I can't enjoy wearing it on resin due to the size and shape of my wrist. Having the buckle down the middle instead on the side of the wrist rally helps with the comfortability.

i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


----------



## Germanox

from summer in Baïkal


----------



## taxico

i prefer my square on the narrower M5610BC bracelet... it's more comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## DaveD

Glorious Gold (GWM-5625E) yellowed out so it's time for new bezel (GWM-5600BC) and strap (GWM-5600-1) b-)


----------



## Fergfour

This thread went dark 4 months ago which is unfortunate as I feel it's a fun part of owning G's. When I look at a piece in my collection I can't help wonder what it might look like if I changed one or 2 things. Let's revive this thread! It's a great way to share ideas and knowledge. I'd love to see a custom square with a gold microdot lcd like the dw5303d or gwm5630a has. Here's my latest, a Rising White with a gw5000 strap and some bullbars. Nothing technically difficult but it gives it a whole new look:


----------



## Steelerswit

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

I have 2 custom squares, that are just skin swaps. GLS-5600KL-1 module in a KL-7 skin and visa versa. This pic is on my phone, so here it is.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

That series is unique for sure. The purple version is crazy.


----------



## Steelerswit

Trivia question, the KL stands for Kyocera Laminate.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Phantasm

Here's the one I modded yesterday. A DW-5030 with a BB module, MS bezel, and standard 5600E strap. It looks so nice to me. I'm very happy with how it turned out. 

Squares are such a great platform for mods.


----------



## Fergfour

I used to be totally traditional, the square had to be like it was from the factory, but nowadays I figure what heck as long as you're careful you can always switch it back. I tried a couple yesterday, green bezel/yellow strap and yellow bezel/green strap. Turns out I don't like either one but at least my curiosity is satisfied. 








I might try yellow bezel/black strap instead.







Then, I had what I thought was a great idea, put the module in my g5600cc which has a blue lcd, in my dw5000lv with the ocean gray band. Turns out it doesn't fit! Learning as I go which is ok. I'll keep posting future experiments though and I hope others do too.


----------



## Fergfour

Some more experiments. This is a combo gwm5030e and a Gm5600A, sort of a homage to the green and yellow surf rider:















This is a combo G5600CC and DW5000LV:














Honestly I'm not blown away by either. I think the blue/white might be better with a white bezel/blue strap. Anyway it's fun to see how they turn out, it's the only way to find out for sure what you like and what you don't.


----------



## Fergfour

The hybridization experiments continue. This time with a GW M5630A and a GW M5630D:



















I went with the red keeper because I thought it played off the red on the dial, plus I didn't think the original gold keeper looked right since the buttons and buckle are black.

Here's the other:















Between the two I like the yellow bezel version better, although not 100% sure about the carbon strap or red keeper, maybe a plain black strap with a yellow keeper?


----------



## Fergfour

Trying to settle on a semi-permanent mod for the DW5600EH. Will be trying out various combos of black/red/white bezels and straps, bars, buckles, maybe even some lcd or module changes. Waiting on some spare parts. Trying this out for a test run today:


----------



## bmdaia

5000 on Combi w/Casio bullbar.


----------



## Fergfour

That's a classy look. I have a combi on the way as so many people rave about it. Can't wait to try it out in person. A lot of folks stick it on their GW5000 but I happen to like the original soft strap. I'll be trying it out on various black squares of mine to see where it looks best. If I end up loving the combi and want it on more than 1 square, more bad news for the wallet....


----------



## Fergfour

So I got my Roscolux colors today and tried it out on my DW5600EH:









Not bad for my first try. I will say this, I was overwhelmed with the number of reds to choose from, I had 7 different shades that I narrowed it down to. Eventually I just went with one that I thought matched the strap the best, although any number of them might have looked just as good. At the moment the layer isn't taped down or anything either, not sure how I want to do that or if I even need too. That being said, I'm still waiting on a negative red module that I want to try as well.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's a G-5600CC with the original bezel swapped out with a white one. The "protection" was in red, so I attempted my first nail polish job to change it to blue. Not as easy as I hoped! Maybe because it's white I don't know but the excess is not easily removed. At all. I was using an acetone based remover which hardly had any effect.


----------



## Fergfour

This was from a week or 2 ago. Thought it'd be fun to post my first 3 mods consecutively. Obviously I have a white bezel/constrasting strap fetish lately.


----------



## nepatitan

I really like this, love the blue screen. When I did my 56RTB I used 93% isp instead of acetone or goo off like I have in the past. It was a little slower to work but I feel was easier to work with as I wasn't worrying about it eating anything etc. Also it whitened the bezel almost back to a new bezel. 
I really want to do a blue screen like you have on this








Fergfour said:


> Here's a G-5600CC with the original bezel swapped out with a white one. The "protection" was in red, so I attempted my first nail polish job to change it to blue. Not as easy as I hoped! Maybe because it's white I don't know but the excess is not easily removed. At all. I was using an acetone based remover which hardly had any effect.
> 
> View attachment 11292530


----------



## Fergfour

You're referring to isopropyl alcohol right? I painted completely over the letters, let it dry like 4-5 minutes then put the nail polish remover on it and started rubbing the excess off, it hardly touched it. I had to use my fingernail in spots to scrape it off. I don't know if I have to remove it when still wet or let it dry more or what. I might try the alcohol or even goo gone, there has to be a more effective method than what I did. It turned out ok but it ain't easy.


----------



## nepatitan

Yes sorry isoproply. 
I had issues at first with how long to wait etc. 
What I do now is use a toothpick or the testors mini paint sticks to push the paint into the letters (I forgot the username that gave me the advice) then let it sit for a few mins. Then I soak a paper towel with isp and gently brush across the surface until clean. Sometimes I will let it dry under my grow lights for a few hours, then I repeat the process two or three times before I'm satisfied. 
I have noticed in the past that the testors flat enamels dry really really quickly and are very hard to get off, I've only used a army green on two black watches and it took forever to clean them.


----------



## Fergfour

I'll have to pick up a bottle. How long are we talking to remove the excess, 10 minutes or so? 
Just popping a blue screen in yours probably would reduce legibility a lot. I've seen examples of changing from positive to negative but I'm not ready to try that operation yet.


----------



## nepatitan

oh no no, like 30 seconds or so. Pretty much you want the paint wet enough to take off but dry enough to stick in the groves. That is why I do a few coats over a day or so
I already messed up a screen trying to go from negative to positive lol. I was thinking the same thing with legibility.


----------



## Fergfour

Sounds so easy! Wonder if it'll work as well on nail polish? If not, sounds like testors paint and alcohol is a good combo.


----------



## nepatitan

I'm not sure about nail polish, I've never used it. I think a small bottle costs me like $1.50 at Michaels with a coupon (they always have them) 
I go overboard with paint lol


----------



## Fergfour

My GW M5625E "Glorious Gold" resin was discolored, pretty gross. I attempted my first Rit dye experiment, royal blue. It didn't really come out very blue but it's noticeable. While doing that I also added a Rosco yellow filter to enhance the original yellow/gold display. Since the buttons, buckle, screws, and caseback are gold I thought it'd be fun to try gold bullbars, which I've never used before. The overall result is pretty good. At least I can wear it now instead of waiting around hoping for an original non-discolored bezel and strap.


----------



## tny_villeas

Here's my edc watch. GW-M5610 inside of a G-5600e case, did the negative screen on it, added some bull bars, and adapters with a zulu strap.


----------



## Fergfour

Nice job on that, reversing the polarity and everything eh? I have to try those adapters sometime.


----------



## Fergfour

This is a 5600GM with a mix of two 5600FL bezels and straps, also a carbon keeper. I love the silver and blue color combo. The silver bezel has seen better days as the silver has worn off in spots, and my blue nail polish paint job on the lettering is sub par. Chances are I'll try to source a new silver bezel, or get some testors paint and try to touch up the silver and blue lettering.


----------



## tny_villeas

Fergfour said:


> This is a 5600GM with a mix of two 5600FL bezels and straps, also a carbon keeper. I love the silver and blue color combo. The silver bezel has seen better days as the silver has worn off in spots, and my blue nail polish paint job on the lettering is sub par. Chances are I'll try to source a new silver bezel, or get some testors paint and try to touch up the silver and blue lettering.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11317322&d=1490616720"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I like it.


----------



## HavokSe7en

Fergfour said:


> My GW M5625E "Glorious Gold" resin was discolored, pretty gross. I attempted my first Rit dye experiment, royal blue. It didn't really come out very blue but it's noticeable. While doing that I also added a Rosco yellow filter to enhance the original yellow/gold display. Since the buttons, buckle, screws, and caseback are gold I thought it'd be fun to try gold bullbars, which I've never used before. The overall result is pretty good. At least I can wear it now instead of waiting around hoping for an original non-discolored bezel and strap.
> 
> View attachment 11307178
> View attachment 11307210
> View attachment 11307226
> View attachment 11307194


Thats an absolute banger of a custom you got. Incredible work

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Thanks havok! More people should try this kind of stuff!


----------



## jascolli

Fergfour said:


> Thanks havok! More people should try this kind of stuff!


I agree too. The pale blue and gold accents is really outstanding! The coolest one so far

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1013

Great looking set.



nepatitan said:


> I'm not sure about nail polish, I've never used it. I think a small bottle costs me like $1.50 at Michaels with a coupon (they always have them)
> I go overboard with paint lol
> View attachment 11294146


----------



## Fergfour

I need to get me some paints!


----------



## nepatitan

Medic1013 said:


> Great looking set.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Well, I learned a few things while experimenting. 1, how to scrape off the backside of the crystal and that there's only so much you can do without removing the whole crystal. 2, there might be a reason why you don't see blue positive displays, if you go too light it doesn't look very blue, if you go too dark you can hardy read the display. 3, I really need a blue jelly bezel.


----------



## Fergfour

Back to the Lightning Yellow GW5630E. The carbon strap from the GWM5630D is cool but it's super blingy and I wanted it more subtle so I used very fine sandpaper to get it to more of a matte finish yet still keep the carbon pattern visible. Swapped out the keepers and popped on black bars which go well with the black buttons and buckle.


----------



## Fergfour

Decided the jelly strap looked better than the darker blue strap on this one.


----------



## Fergfour

What to do when you don't want to spend 500 on a DW5000ML? Give a 2001 DW5600FL a new lease on life:















I'll probably end up painting the lettering on the bezel a darker shade of red. I could try going lighter on the filter too but too light and it starts to look pink.


----------



## Fergfour

I had a spare DW5025D Ocean Gray bezel and strap laying dormant and that's a shame in my book. One of the best straps in square-land not being worn? I noticed one of my DW5600GM's had a display/font color that was a pretty close match to the "G-Shock" on the Ocean Gray bezel and tried it out. Popped on a metal keeper too. I did not put bullbars because they tend to create indentations in the bezel and the Ocean Gray bezel too rare to risk damaging. I think it rocks!!















The 5600GM dial has an interesting font and a unique "flame" pattern around the border which ups the cool factor:


----------



## Fergfour

I put a 5600RE module in the 5600EH and the result is not as I hoped. It does have a pink/red hue, and I love neg displays but I think I like the red gel filter in it better. Now I need to figure out what to do with the 5600RE module.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's my square project of the day. I recently received a very dirty 2005 DW5600RE in the mail. I took out the module from it's damage case and put it in some unknown DW5600 case I had which has a little splash of green lettering on top and orange under the "shock resist". I tried out some Rit "tangerine" to dye a white bezel and threw on a black strap. The color of the lcd is very close to the bezel color. This surprised me as the 5600RE (and 5600CL and 5600MS) are supposed to have reddish lcd's. Pics: 


























I didn't set out to get this end result, I just sort of mix and match and see what looks good in the moment. I also wanted to try my hand at dyeing again. Another possibility for it would be a white strap, it would make it a very "Spring/Summer" type of piece.


----------



## Phantasm

Fergfour said:


> Here's my square project of the day. I recently received a very dirty 2005 DW5600RE in the mail. I took out the module from it's damage case and put it in some unknown DW5600 case I had which has a little splash of green lettering on top and orange under the "shock resist".


You are really on a roll with your square customs lately! Very impressive stuff. You have good taste.

Isn't it nice making exactly what you want? I love custom projects, it's one of the things that makes Gs so fun. Resin swaps, module swaps, stealthing, and painting letters.


----------



## Fergfour

Thx Phantasm, yeah it's as fun as hunting for the next G. Now instead of just looking for the next square, I'm looking for a certain color strap or bezel or lcd color. Sometimes I know what I'm shooting for and get close, other times it's just a random thing, making what I can with the parts I have. Sometimes after a week or 2 I look at one mod and decide I should change one thing to make it better. Learning a lot as I go too, for example I just removed buttons for the first time. Working on a few this weekend because I'm away on business a bit next week and I need to see what they look like before I go! Already instructed my youngest to handle any incoming G stuff and to send me pics lol.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Fergfour said:


> Here's my square project of the day. I recently received a very dirty 2005 DW5600RE in the mail. I took out the module from it's damage case and put it in some unknown DW5600 case I had which has a little splash of green lettering on top and orange under the "shock resist". I tried out some Rit "tangerine" to dye a white bezel and threw on a black strap. The color of the lcd is very close to the bezel color. This surprised me as the 5600RE (and 5600CL and 5600MS) are supposed to have reddish lcd's. Pics:
> View attachment 11379490
> 
> 
> I didn't set out to get this end result, I just sort of mix and match and see what looks good in the moment. I also wanted to try my hand at dyeing again. Another possibility for it would be a white strap, it would make it a very "Spring/Summer" type of piece.


Great job all around! It's funny how some of the colors on Casio's LCDs play like that, appearing to be a totally different color depending on the bezel color surrounding it. I've noticed there is a similar result when transfering yellow modules into olive green watches


----------



## Fergfour

Ok last custom for at least a week as I'll be away on business. This is an older 5600FL with a blue gel filter. The bezel and strap are also from different FL's. I like the dark blue and silver combo overall, I don't see many squares with either color honestly and it's a nice change from common black. I did another one in a previous post with a similar color scheme albeit the bezel and strap colors reversed. Happy with this one, the blue display and blue accent on the dial tie it all together.


----------



## Fergfour

Knives and Lint said:


> Great job all around! It's funny how some of the colors on Casio's LCDs play like that, appearing to be a totally different color depending on the bezel color surrounding it. I've noticed there is a similar result when transfering yellow modules into olive green watches


That's a perfect match K&L!


----------



## kevio

Here's my GW-M5610BC with painted bezel and the two layer strap from my GW6900HR. The combi bracelet is now on the GW6900HR. The square now looks almost exactly like a GW5000HR.


----------



## Fergfour

Looks great Kevio. Nice job on the painting. Do you use testors acrylic? Do you paint over all the letters and wipe off the excess or paint each letter individually? I'm waiting on the HR strap from pacparts to try on my Eric Haze mod. Can you see the red on the sides of the strap when wearing the watch? I hope so otherwise I might as well stick to an all back strap.


----------



## kevio

Thanks Fergfour! I used Testors flat red, not sure if it's acrylic or what but it almost matches Casio's paint color on the GW6900HR perfectly. I painted over all of the letters, let it dry and then wiped off the excess with isopropyl alcohol. I ended up doing two layers because I didn't get enough coverage with the first layer. it's acceptable but nowhere near as nice looking as the GW6900HR.

As for the strap, yes you can definitely see the second layer of red from the side when you're wearing it. It gives the watch a really nice unifying look with the bezel. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with yours!


----------



## Fergfour

This is a G5600CC which originally was all solid dark green resin. I'm partial these days to a contrasting bezel/band look (which may change someday), so I put on a white bezel with green lettering and a lighter green Glide strap with a white keeper and some bars. The CC display has a neat negative display look at certain angles which I tried to capture in the last pic.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's a 5600CG which has a violet font which is pretty unusual amongst 5600 displays. I enhanced it further by adding a similar color roscolux gel filter, then topped it off with a combi bracelet. Very clean end result. The bezel font is a bit messy, at some point I'll tidy it up with some black or violet-ish paint.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's a DW5600FL mod. Another contrasting bezel/font one. This has a silver bezel with red font, a red strap with contrasting keeper and grayish bars. I added a red roscolux gel filter as well because, well, it's red which is awesome.


----------



## Fergfour

I feel like I've tried numerous strap and bezel permutations on this 5600EH but I can't decide on what looks best. Red, white, and black bezels and straps, even a red rosco filter. Here's another shot:


----------



## jzoo

I did a couple of simple mods here, painted over the reddish orange G-SHOCK lettering on a DW5600CL bezel and added an orange filter to the display. I could go lighter on the filter; but I'll leave it be for awhile to see how I like it.
I should add, all the info I needed came from threads in the forum. Thank you guys.


----------



## Fergfour

Jzoo! No posts on this thread for 4 days then we both post within a minute of each other lol. Way to go with the filter I like that shade. It can get tricky trying to match the filter color to other parts of the watch. Also tricky with red is too light and it starts to look pink, too dark and it's difficult to read. Another option for you is to go darker on the red bezel font. Either way, it's these experiments that make our watches unique.


----------



## jzoo

Yes, an explosion of excitement in the thread.

I am shooting for orange, so the lettering is good now. The filter is more orange in real life, but kind of dark compared to the new lettering. Since I followed the advice about picking up a sample book of filters, there are several others I can try.


----------



## Fergfour

Cool I've been wanting to try orange. I know there have been times when I've sampled several in one sitting and never was satisfied. Either a speck of dust gets in there and I can't help but notice it, or the shade isn't just right, or the filter gets a tiny scratch or bend in it. At least it's a relatively painless process to try something new if you want to change it someday. Good luck with it, looking forward to seeing future mods!


----------



## jzoo

Same DW5600E, Lee Chrome Orange filter this time and I added the Casio strap adapters and a perlon band.


----------



## Fergfour

Hi jzoo, it's still looking pretty red to me? I'm curious, does the filter look more orange before you put it in the watch then appear more red? Or do you think it's a camera thing? Maybe I'm colorblind lol In any case it looks cool.


----------



## jzoo

They both looked like a brighter orange before installation. The first one did have more red in it, this one looks orange in real life. Some of it must be the camera or maybe the compression algorithm Motorola uses. The filters do look darker right against the LCD, I don't think I compensated enough for that. There are one or two more I might try later.


----------



## Fergfour

If you like it as is by all means keep it don't go by me! I can't remember trying orange yet, it makes me wonder if there's just something about it that is more difficult than some of the other colors. Or maybe it's the stock color of the lcd on the watch you're using interacting with it somehow. I'd try the most pale/light orange you have and see if it makes any difference. There's a CS on the bay now for 45.....


----------



## jzoo

I guess orange isn't so easy with filters. I tried the next two lighter filters in the sequence and they are too yellow for my taste (and compared to the orange paint on the bezel). So the Chrome Orange gets to stay. Thankfully it isn't as red as it looks in the earlier photo.


----------



## arogle1stus

chempop:
I thot I had no luv for square watches. Til my SIL Mark bought a GShock GWX56.
Luvin my 1st square G. Thing looks puny on his 8"+ wrist. 
Solar Atomic. All the whistles n bells he could need. Tried twice to get him to flip
it to me. No dice. What are SIL's for but to cater to FIL's whims, selling the King G
to me. BTW Casio has sold 36,000,000 G's since 1984. Eat yer hearts out F71 watch
owners.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Fergfour

Since my transaction fell through on the DW5600JP Jetsetter, I decided to make my own variation of it with parts I had lying around. The JP has a glossy dark blue bezel with a glossy black strap and a negative display. 








I like this color combo so I used a similar dark blue bezel with a matte finish and a black combi bracelet. I didn't feel like taking a negative module out of another of my squares so I used the 5600CG, which has a navy blu/violet lcd:








Inserted a light blue gel filter, slapped on some black bars and here she is:














The light is nice on the 5600CG too (I always have trouble focusing on the backlight for some reason):


----------



## Fergfour

Too nice out to be inside so this is the last one today. I came across a dead DW5700ML with no bezel and got a good deal on it. My plan was to resurrect the module and transplant it into my already modded EH: 








I wasn't even 100% sure that the 5700 module would fit in a 5600. They are both 1545's but thought maybe it was in a different housing or something. A fresh battery and a reset and the ML module came alive. The plan worked, transplant successful:




















l
The microdot dial of the ML is shimmery and beautiful. It has the same texture as the DW5030D, DW5025SP, GW M5630A and E among others, except instead of gold it's red. I've played around with red gel/film inserts but they just don't compare to the real thing. The ML module looks better from all angles, is less reflective, and more legible. I have a couple of other squares I'd like use the ML display in, too bad they are so hard to come by.


----------



## xevious

Fergfour said:


> Too nice out to be inside so this is the last one today. I came across a dead DW5700ML with no bezel and got a good deal on it. My plan was to resurrect the module and transplant it into my already modded EH:
> View attachment 11549314
> 
> 
> I wasn't even 100% sure that the 5700 module would fit in a 5600. They are both 1545's but thought maybe it was in a different housing or something. A fresh battery and a reset and the ML module came alive. The plan worked, transplant successful:
> 
> View attachment 11549130


NICE job! I sure wish I'd bought one of those EH crystals before PacParts clamped down on limited edition parts. Can't get those any longer.


----------



## Fergfour

Thanks xevious. I see the EH up for auction once in a while. As you said, individual parts are no longer available, you'll have to buy the whole watch. I can think of several models I like where this is the case unfortunately.


----------



## jzoo

Here's a better shot of the DW5600 with the Chrome Orange filter. Not so red in this picture.


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah that's more like it jzoo, a medium orange, cool. When you compare it to a red dial like mine a few posts back you can see the difference.


----------



## Phreddo

An unintentional custom square.
I wanted this one for it's mind, not it's body.

Hoping to make it less custom soon.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

What's the plan?



Phreddo said:


> An unintentional custom square.
> I wanted this one for it's mind, not it's body.
> 
> Hoping to make it less custom soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Fergfour said:


> What's the plan?


Why, restore it to stock, of course.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I had to go look up the 5600b after your first post. Very cool. I would think parts are not readily available but what do I know. Looking forward to see end result. Like that display too.


----------



## Fergfour

Around 20% of my squares have the stock grayish display. It's not that I don't like it, but I really enjoy negative, color, mirror, and microdot displays more. I've added roscolux filters to some as well. Thing is, there are only so many varieties available in the 5000/5600 models so I've started looking to other models. Has anyone tried a G-5500 module 3160 in a 5600/5610? I hope it'll work because I'll be getting two, maybe three 5500 modules in the next couple weeks which I hope to use in some customs. Here are the display colors:


----------



## Fergfour

My DW5000LV arrived today and it's sweet, see the 5600 owners thread for more details. Anyway, my plan was never to keep it stock but it is nice the way it is. Time will tell if I keep it as such. Regardless, I was going through my available spare parts but I'm getting analysis paralysis. Too many combinations!
Stock bezel with different color straps:































Out of these I think dark green is interesting. I already have white bezel squares with a blue strap(jelly though), a shiny green strap, and a black strap.

Or (and) I could change the bezel. I have 8 or 9 black bezel squares already but the black does look cool:








Another possibility involves putting the 5000LV module in a 5700ML casing which has a more subtle gray border instead of shiny silver:








That's 24 different bezel/strap combos. I actually have a yellow strap and a sparkle strap but I'm not feeling those at the moment. I might just keep it stock until some inspiration hits.


----------



## Fullers1845

Love Squares and love your creativity on display in this thread. My only mod so far is to add black bullbars to my GW-5000. Working up to a Combi bracelet next.


----------



## Fergfour

Thanks! I like the black bars on the GW5000. Looks great with the leather jacket too. Bad to the bone.



Fullers1845 said:


> Love Squares and love your creativity on display in this thread. My only mod so far is to add black bullbars to my GW-5000. Working up to a Combi bracelet next.


----------



## Fergfour

To continue my previous post on the DW5000LV, after much deliberation I ended up going with a silver/gray theme, last thing I need is another all black square:














I don't remember where I got it, but I had a GW M5630D bezel available which is a dark gray almost black jelly with tan lettering. The lettering didn't go with the dial, a little black paint took care of that. The result is pretty close to what I was hoping for as the bezel doesn't look as dark with the metal underneath showing through: 








The LV came with the classic silver border around the display which was used on a LOT of older model squares. I thought it detracted from the awesome display of the LV so I decided to swap it out with the case of a DW5700ML which has a cool gray border and minimal text. First time I've used a 5700 part in a mod.

I decided to keep the LV caseback, but I could always use the 5700 caseback if I wanted too. I did a quick polish with a Cape Cod cloth, not too concerned with a few scratches here and there:









I tried a dark green band at first which really didn't look bad, but ended up with a silver strap that I lightly sanded to dull it a little. I used the GWM5630D carbon keeper, turned upside down so it's not as glossy. Put on some gray (not silver) bars as a finishing touch. I could live without the bars but the 5000LV came with them so I thought it'd be nice to carry them over. 








I *L*o*V*e this *LV* even more now! See you next time, fergfour


----------



## bmdaia

I wear that exact watch to work daily. Best daily wearer ever IMHO. Been leaving all the Swiss competition at home since it arrived. Formal and nights out is another story, of course 



Fullers1845 said:


> Love Squares and love your creativity on display in this thread. My only mod so far is to add black bullbars to my GW-5000. Working up to a Combi bracelet next.


----------



## CivicRydr




----------



## Fergfour

That's what I'm talking about Civic. I see you too like the gold screen displays  I like the blue with gold display a lot. Also like the jelly, EB I think. The purple and grape/maroon is nice too. Thanks for sharing, I was starting to think just a couple guys out there are doing mods.


----------



## Fergfour

I received a couple beat up G5500's recently, one with a red negative display another with a green negative display. The initial plan was to use the modules for custom jobs. Lucky for me both modules worked with a new battery so off I went. What I didn't consider was that the 3062 modules in the G5500's are solar. Without panels in a DW5600 crystal they would never charge. Not to mention the module is smaller than say a 1545 module so it didn't fit right anyway. So I looked through the collection and grabbed my G5600CC which uses a 3160 module which is the same size as a 3062. While the G5600CC does have a green display it's more olive in color and I thought the G5500C green was more of what I was shooting for, so I decided to make the switch:




















I have a GR bezel with green font and a green G-lide strap which happens to match the 5500C display almost exactly. It's true some of the lettering on the 5600CC does not line up with the items on the display, such as the alarm/snooze indicator and the charge level, but that's secondary to me as I'm going for the overall look mainly. I will say the module in the 5500C is interesting, it doesn't show the the day date and month all at the same time. It's either the day, or the month and date. Also it gives you the choice of a short or long light display time. Besides that it has the power save feature, the auto light, 4 alarms, snz, timer and stopwatch,and secondary time zone as well. I'm happy with the end result. Next up is something similar with the red module. 
fergfour


----------



## ZJAZZ

Hi,

I bought a GLX-5600 bezel and band to dress up my GW-M5610. Always liked that glide look. I think it should fit fine since the dimensions are the same, just wanted to verify with you guys who had a chance swapping those if its indeed 100% fit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fergfour

GLX5600 and GWM5610 are compatible. GLS5600 and G5600 as well so you should be able to find something. There's a '5600 Bezel sizing' post floating around the forum you can do a search on for other models too.



ZJAZZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a GLX-5600 bezel and band to dress up my GW-M5610. Always liked that glide look. I think it should fit fine since the dimensions are the same, just wanted to verify with you guys who had a chance swapping those if its indeed 100% fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Fergfour said:


> GLX5600 and GWM5610 are compatible. GLS5600 and G5600 as well so you should be able to find something. There's a '5600 Bezel sizing' post floating around the forum you do a search on for other models too.


Thanks a lot! G-glide bezel and strap should be here in couple of days. I'll post a pic of it once installed. Should be nice mod


----------



## Fullers1845

Got my Combi. Probably as "Custom" as I'm going to get with my GW-5000. Loving it so far.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's a trio of colorful squares in one of my favorite configurations, white bezel with matching color strap and display:















The parts are all over the place, the blue module and case is from a 5600CC, the red and green modules are from 5500C's, the green case is from a 5600CC and the last is a G5600E case. The bezels and straps are from various other square models.


----------



## ZJAZZ

WOW! What an amazing collection you have! I'm speechless!!!!! Wear in good health buddy!!!

I have a question. These three G's (on the very left on your picture) have an amazing nice gold dial!!! I am in love with it. Would you please share the model number? Love em all, especially the black one. Black and gold lately for me is a complete winner. Would love to get that one with the gold dial and maybe put bracelet on it..... 
Thanks in advance!

here's the one's I'm talking about from your picture











CivicRydr said:


> View attachment 11641178
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641186
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641194
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641202
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641210


----------



## Fergfour

Civicrydr does have a great bunch of squares, love em all. If you like the gold dial, and how can you not, you can find it on the gwm5630a, gwm5630e, and the dw5030d, all 30th anniversary models. Also on a 25th anniversary dw5025sp. Be prepared to spend some $$$.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Fergfour said:


> Civicrydr does have a great bunch of squares, love em all. If you like the gold dial, and how can you not, you can find it on the gwm5630a, gwm5630e, and the dw5030d, all 30th anniversary models. Also on a 25th anniversary dw5025sp. Be prepared to spend some $$$.


Thanks, that helps a lot. I knew it's gonna be expensive but let's see what comes up. Yeah if it's a 30 anniversary then it's not gonna be cheap. The search is on -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

ZJAZZ said:


> Thanks, that helps a lot. I knew it's gonna be expensive but let's see what comes up. Yeah if it's a 30 anniversary then it's not gonna be cheap. The search is on -
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


35th anniversary is coming uP.


----------



## ZJAZZ

And then 40. And then 50!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CivicRydr

ZJAZZ said:


> WOW! What an amazing collection you have! I'm speechless!!!!! Wear in good health buddy!!!
> 
> I have a question. These three G's (on the very left on your picture) have an amazing nice gold dial!!! I am in love with it. Would you please share the model number? Love em all, especially the black one. Black and gold lately for me is a complete winner. Would love to get that one with the gold dial and maybe put bracelet on it.....
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> here's the one's I'm talking about from your picture


Ha! Thanks for the kind words.

As noted, the one you like is a modded GW-M5630. The band/bezel is not actually black, it is a dark olive drab green from the GW-M5600A-3.

Here are some more photos of that one:


----------



## ZJAZZ

Thanks! Great looking square! Being it actually dark olive drab green is absolutely amazing with that yellow screen! 



CivicRydr said:


> Ha! Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> As noted, the one you like is a modded GW-M5630. The band/bezel is not actually black, it is a dark olive drab green from the GW-M5600A-3.
> 
> Here are some more photos of that one:
> View attachment 11859210
> 
> View attachment 11859282
> 
> View attachment 11859290


----------



## Fergfour

Funny coincidence, just yesterday I did something similar with my GW5600A. I have a GWM5625E Glorious Gold that has a scratch on the crystal that I can't help but notice. That, and I have not been able to source a replacement jelly strap for it. I decided to put its gold display in my GW5600A. Obviously it's not the same gold as the ones recently being discussed but it is noticeably gold when compared to other standard displays. The result is great, the gold display goes well with the gold accents on the dial and the lettering on the bezel. I like it better than the original green display of the GW5600A.













Now I'll need to find something to do with the GW5600A module! Having a dark green G is great when so many are black.


----------



## Fergfour

This is an update to a previous custom I posted a few weeks ago. It consists of a DW5700ML case which has very spartan dial graphics, not the same as the DW5000ML. A DW5000LV caseback and module, the display being an awesome shimmery silver and the caseback being nicely engraved. A DW5025D bezel and strap with painted letters. I can't remember where I got the silver keeper from unfortunately.
































My first stab at this had a darker bezel and a plain silver strap, I think this iteration looks way better. I really enjoyed coming up with this one. "Designing" and customizing G's is so much fun, it's like meditation in a way lol. Plus, show me another one like it. Yeah, someone might have a similar mod, but not exactly. Thinking I need a nickname for it now, maybe "Ocean Silver" or "Gray Ghost"


----------



## kcohS-G

That looks awesome... It can pass as a dress watch


----------



## Fergfour

Thanks! I've only worn my GW5000 with formal attire but perhaps I could pull it off with this too. It does have an unassuming quality about it with they gray shades and has the metal hardware so why not?



kcohS-G said:


> That looks awesome... It can pass as a dress watch


----------



## Fergfour

In the midst of some mods. It's almost like like piecing a puzzle together. Getting to that end result is very satisfying.


----------



## Fullers1845

^The Master of Squares' Laboratory. Where the magic happens.


----------



## Fergfour

Fullers1845 said:


> ^The Master of Squares' Laboratory. Where the magic happens.


Heh, I was thinking mad scientist, but yours makes me sound like I know what I'm doing


----------



## Shuutr

I went from this









To this









To this









So


----------



## messyGarage

Bump!

Been thinking of this mod for a long time, nearly from when I got the 5030C.
My long wait for the resins is completely rewarded! (at least for my eyes...)

Tried to pay homage to the venerable DW-5600C-3

DW-5030C with DW-5600M-3 green set
added orange-ish nail laquer for the lettering and burnished the buckle on the gas burner in the kitchen, now a bit darker and with a nice "steel rainbow" effect, not visible in the pic unfortunately

sorry for the lint


----------



## HoosierTrooper

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Had a spare bezel so I colored the letters to match the red highlights on my 5610. Now I'm not so sure I like it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



HoosierTrooper said:


> Had a spare bezel so I colored the letters to match the red highlights on my 5610. Now I'm not so sure I like it as much as I thought I would.
> View attachment 12342221
> View attachment 12342241


Looks good, nice painting job. You could try a white shade maybe as there's
a fair amount of that on the dial too.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fergfour said:


> Looks good, nice painting job. You could try a white shade maybe as there's
> a fair amount of that on the dial too.


Thanks. It was white before I painted it, and the other one I have, the original, is still factory white.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Just a resin swap. GLX-5600-1 with G-5600NV-2 resin. The navy blue resin goes with the lighter blue tide graph.


----------



## D7002470

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

GW-5000
Module from GW-M5630A-4
Combi bracelet
Bullbars from JayandKays


----------



## D7002470

GW-M5610B-1 
Bezel and combi from GW-M5610BC-1


----------



## xevious

Fergfour said:


> In the midst of some mods. It's almost like like piecing a puzzle together. Getting to that end result is very satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 11890602


Nice shot of your modding zone. :-!

Can you describe your technique on replacing the crystal in 5600 models? I know it has been documented before but I've been unable to find anything in reasonably good detail. Thanks!


----------



## Fergfour

I usually pass on 2nd hand items with damage to the crystal, unless I'm getting it for the module or resin. Conversely, if I see a crystal with graphics I like, I might get it for that alone and just swap the resin and/or module. My latest experiment involves a DW5025B Glorious Gold screwback, but it's Summer and I'm not spending much time in the watch lair. Me and the G's are getting some sun.


----------



## JRDrew0309

Fergfour said:


> In the midst of some mods. It's almost like like piecing a puzzle together. Getting to that end result is very satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 11890602


Feel like I need to upgrade my modding area after seeing this!


----------



## CivicRydr

JRDrew0309 said:


> Feel like I need to upgrade my modding area after seeing this!


You're kidding right? Its just a table with some plastic storage containers.


----------



## Fergfour

CivicRydr said:


> You're kidding right? Its just a table with some plastic storage containers.


JRDrew/Civic, that post wasn't meant to impress people with my "state of the art" laboratory. Not seen in the picture are more boxes, containers, bags, watch cases, tool boxes, a couple of side tables, etc. The post was more about showing a glimpse into how I sometimes try out ideas, the creative process if you will.
The desk was relatively clean that night and as the night progressed it got more and more disheveled. I think I stepped away at one point and when I came back I was like wow, what a mess I should take a pic of this.


----------



## CivicRydr

Haahhahahahaa. 

Freg. Your workspace is awesome. I think each person does their best with what they have (hopefully), and we make it work for us. Thanks for sharing. I wasn't knocking your space, and I don't think you were posting it to impress anyone. However, I know someone what was impressed with your table and storage containers. He will even up his game to match or better yours! (we all can't wait are are on the edge of our seats)

People are funny, thanks internet.


----------



## Fergfour

Well maybe he was like, man I have to step up my modding game. Time for a dedicated watch desk, no more dining room table! Funny, for a long time I did use the dining room table, and an empty china cabinet stuffed with all the watch supplies. Doesn't matter either way, it's what you're doing that matters, not what room you're doing it in.


----------



## jzoo

Here are the results of mild changes to my G Shock. I added orange paint on the "Protection" letting and swapped out the NATO adapters for its original band.


----------



## Fergfour

Great paint work jzoo! I tried the nail polish route a few times but just wasn't happy with the results. Paint just looks better imo.


----------



## jzoo

Thanks Fergfour. I used Tamiya acrylic paint for this. I applied it liberally with a toothpick to excessively cover the letters, then I dabbed most of the excess off with a paper towel. I left it to dry about 15 minutes. Then I got a paper towel damp with an ammonia-based window cleaner. I wiped the excess paint off with that. My experience using Q-Tips was that it could clean the paint out of the letters while cleaning the excess off. I still ended doing the small letters twice. I expect the Testor's Acryl line of paints would work the same, but I haven't tried those on a G Shock yet. (This is essentially like any other painting tutorial on WUS, I just didn't have much luck with the Q-Tips this time around.)


----------



## jzoo

This one may be a work in progress. I thought I had read that the DW5600CL has an orange negative display, but I'm not seeing it. This is the module and caseback from a CL in a MS case. Standard matte bezel with repainted letters and strap adapters. I have a few ideas to try, so I'll see what comes of it.


----------



## Fergfour

Put this one together last week. The red 5700ML module was in a modded 5600EH haze which I changed back to original configuration. Couldn't let one of the best and rarest G displays just sit there unused. Painted the red on bezel, and used an HR strap because I wanted some hints of red to play off the display. This is a bad pic of the display but it's shimmery red and beautiful. Wish they'd bring the red back for the 35th!


----------



## Fergfour

jzoo said:


> This one may be a work in progress. I thought I had read that the DW5600CL has an orange negative display, but I'm not seeing it. This is the module and caseback from a CL in a MS case. Standard matte bezel with repainted letters and strap adapters. I have a few ideas to try, so I'll see what comes of it.


jzoo, I like where you're going with the orange. I once bought a DW5600RE in hopes it was red (which it looks in certain images) but to me it was way more orange. Disappointed, I decided to go all out and dye a bezel and strap tangerine to go with it. I wonder if the CL and RE are the same actually? 
Maybe it's an optical illusion but it looks like a similarly colored bezel can sometimes enhance the display:
















Another orange choice for you would be a DW5600CS display.


----------



## jzoo

Fergfour, I expect you are correct about the bezel color being able to affect how the display color looks on the CL and RE displays. And I suppose the CL display would match better to the red-orange color that was originally on the CL bezels. Thank you for the suggestion about the DW5600CS. I check ebay occasionally to see if a beat up or cheap CS is listed, but I am happy with my DW5600E with the orange filter. This time around I am interested in messing around with an orange negative display. I may get into the module with this one, or I may just paint the letters grey to match the stripe around the crystal and live with it.


----------



## Steelerswit

The CS has a great display. 

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## jzoo

According PacParts, the CL and RE did use the same LCD.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Well, here it goes. My *FIRST *G-Shock everybody! I searched months before buying one and waited weeks to get the right parts to mod. For those who aren't sure about modifying G-Shocks, I attached a picture of the watch in its original black LCD background so you can see what a nightmare it is to read such a dark screen.

Yes, this is combination of TWO polarizing films with different colors. Yes, it was difficult to cut to fit with an X-Acto knife and/or scissors (I need to find a foolproof method of straight cutting, perhaps sharp guillotine paper cutting in the future). And yes, there are definitely imperfections. The noticeable one is that there are tiny gaps between the two films (you can see one under the moon) because I was unable to get a perfectly matching cut. The two edges also look slightly shredded in some parts. Even the sharpest X-Acto knife couldn't prevent that. I must work on that. For now, it looks great. The difficulty of using dark colors is wanting the LCD to match the dark bezel while also being legible. You must find the right angle.

Oh yeah, and I changed the "Protection" and "G-Shock" lettering on the bezel from white to purple using acrylic paint and the tiniest brush. I ended up with a white/purple rocky sort of texture but I decided to leave it like that because I love texture on my watch and the white, rough bits were evenly spread around the letters.

Now for my second G-Shock to put under a knife and defile. Perhaps one of these anniversary screw-backs. *evil grin and maniacal laughter*


----------



## Fergfour

Great job! Now you have your own custom square just the way you like it. It's very satisfying when your ideas come together. When you post it on WRUW everyone will be scratching their head wondering what model that is


----------



## bmdaia

Very very nice



messyGarage said:


> Bump!
> 
> Been thinking of this mod for a long time, nearly from when I got the 5030C.
> My long wait for the resins is completely rewarded! (at least for my eyes...)
> 
> Tried to pay homage to the venerable DW-5600C-3
> 
> DW-5030C with DW-5600M-3 green set
> added orange-ish nail laquer for the lettering and burnished the buckle on the gas burner in the kitchen, now a bit darker and with a nice "steel rainbow" effect, not visible in the pic unfortunately
> 
> sorry for the lint


----------



## bmdaia

Beautiful



Fergfour said:


> Funny coincidence, just yesterday I did something similar with my GW5600A. I have a GWM5625E Glorious Gold that has a scratch on the crystal that I can't help but notice. That, and I have not been able to source a replacement jelly strap for it. I decided to put its gold display in my GW5600A. Obviously it's not the same gold as the ones recently being discussed but it is noticeably gold when compared to other standard displays. The result is great, the gold display goes well with the gold accents on the dial and the lettering on the bezel. I like it better than the original green display of the GW5600A.
> View attachment 11864666
> View attachment 11864674
> 
> Now I'll need to find something to do with the GW5600A module! Having a dark green G is great when so many are black.


----------



## bmdaia

Best square collection ever



CivicRydr said:


> View attachment 11641178
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641186
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641194
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641202
> 
> 
> View attachment 11641210


----------



## bmdaia

Simple. Perfect.



Fullers1845 said:


> Got my Combi. Probably as "Custom" as I'm going to get with my GW-5000. Loving it so far.


----------



## bmdaia

Combi yet??



Fullers1845 said:


> Love Squares and love your creativity on display in this thread. My only mod so far is to add black bullbars to my GW-5000. Working up to a Combi bracelet next.


----------



## 1434

Hey guys!

I am considering putting a negative display 3159 module from an extra GW-M5610MR I have on hand, into my GW-5000 case. I think this is my easiest route to a neg display 5000.

Anyways, the real question is- are same number module swaps just that simple? Specifically, taking a 3159 module from one 3159 equipped case and dropping it into a different 3159 equipped case, should just be plug and play, no? 

I don't mean anything "complicated" like putting a 3159 module into a case holding a 3229 module (or whatever). 

It simply occurred to me that almost all of my G's have 3159s and it could be fun to play around. Thanks!


----------



## Epal2Apol

1434 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am considering putting a negative display 3159 module from an extra GW-M5610MR I have on hand, into my GW-5000 case. I think this is my easiest route to a neg display 5000.
> 
> Anyways, the real question is- are same number module swaps just that simple? Specifically, taking a 3159 module from one 3159 equipped case and dropping it into a different 3159 equipped case, should just be plug and play, no?
> 
> I don't mean anything "complicated" like putting a 3159 module into a case holding a 3229 module (or whatever).
> 
> It simply occurred to me that almost all of my G's have 3159s and it could be fun to play around. Thanks!


This video posted by fer might guide you in your project. Enjoy!


----------



## domoon

guys, i'm thinking of getting the dw5000 case center from pacpparts. question is, can i just move everything inside my dw5600 into it? will it come with the case holding thingy and black rubber thingy? can i just move the one i have in my dw5600 or should i purchase those small trinkets too? 
thank you!


----------



## jzoo

^If you mean a DW5030 center case and caseback, the people involved with this thread indicate it can be done.
https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/1357281?page=3
I think the modern DW5000 parts are not available through PacParts.
Edit: It looks like the center case for the DW5000SL-1 is available, but not the caseback. The DW5030 center case is much less expensive, but has a different crystal. The caseback should be available too.


----------



## domoon

jzoo said:


> ^If you mean a DW5030 center case and caseback, the people involved with this thread indicate it can be done.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/1357281?page=3
> I think the modern DW5000 parts are not available through PacParts.
> Edit: It looks like the center case for the DW5000SL-1 is available, but not the caseback. The DW5030 center case is much less expensive, but has a different crystal. The caseback should be available too.


what i would need for the transplantation other than the case center, caseback and the rubber seal? do i also need another module holder and the rubber damper thingy or can i just move everything inside the 5600 into the 5000/5030 screwback case?


----------



## jzoo

My understanding from reading that thread is that everything internal from the DW5600E can swap into the DW5030 case, so that only the center case, caseback, and back gasket are needed from the DW5030. I will let you know in about a week from experience.


----------



## domoon

jzoo said:


> My understanding from reading that thread is that everything internal from the DW5600E can swap into the DW5030 case, so that only the center case, caseback, and back gasket are needed from the DW5030. I will let you know in about a week from experience.


cool! my 5600 is badly beaten and scarred lol. might as well get a new screwback case while i'm at it since the module should be fine lol. 
btw the link u put there, it led mo to activity stream instead of a specific thread. had to do some google fu to see the thread u meant x)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/dw5030-case-dw5600e-internals-1357281.html


----------



## jzoo

^Sorry the link didn't work, I have no idea what's up with that. I did forget to mention that the bezel screws are different between the plastic and metal cases, so those are needed too for the conversion.


----------



## jzoo

Confirming what was posted in the other thread, the DW5030 case, caseback, gasket, and bezel screws are all that are needed to make a screwback square with a DW5600E donor.


----------



## gyrate

GW-M5610B


----------



## Fergfour

gyrate said:


> GW-M5610B


Cool but what's custom about it?


----------



## gyrate

Fergfour said:


> Cool but what's custom about it?


Sand modification!


----------



## kcohS-G

gyrate said:


> Sand modification!


Wow a newcomer and a joker. Wouldnt be surprised if he graduates to troll status in no time.


----------



## gyrate

I don't see any way to remove my post so I might as well just roll with it.


----------



## domoon

jzoo said:


> Confirming what was posted in the other thread, the DW5030 case, caseback, gasket, and bezel screws are all that are needed to make a screwback square with a DW5600E donor.
> View attachment 12645517
> View attachment 12645523


beautiful! thank you for the heads up. btw the caseback did come with piezo alarm right? somehow in the thread you linked there's link to another thread said he's looking for piezo alarm... also do u get it from pacpart? how long the waiting time?


----------



## kevio

domoon said:


> beautiful! thank you for the heads up. btw the caseback did come with piezo alarm right? somehow in the thread you linked there's link to another thread said he's looking for piezo alarm... also do u get it from pacpart? how long the waiting time?


The piezo is attached to the caseback from Pacparts. When I put mine together, I noticed that if I tightened the back too much, the piezo wouldn't work so just be aware when you're assembling yours.


----------



## domoon

kevio said:


> The piezo is attached to the caseback from Pacparts. When I put mine together, I noticed that if I tightened the back too much, the piezo wouldn't work so just be aware when you're assembling yours.


ah cool. the mention of the OP on the older thread having to dig on his old electronics for piezo alarm kinda worried me lol. haven't ordered mine yet though, the custom here is kinda anal lately many stuffs got blocked so i'm wary to order from abroad atm.


----------



## jzoo

Yes, the backplate included the piezo speaker. There was no need to source it from somewhere else. Putting it all together went very smoothly.

Kevio, thank you for the warning about tightening the caseback too much.


----------



## nfenster

New member here, found you guys through the G-Shock forum on Reddit. Thought I would share my custom 5610s with everyone!


----------



## jzoo

Nfenster, which model supplied the grey bezel and strap, please (second from left in your photo)?
Thanks!


----------



## nfenster

jzoo said:


> Nfenster, which model supplied the grey bezel and strap, please (second from left in your photo)?
> Thanks!


DWD5600P-8


----------



## D7002470

Nothing much, just added a combi to GW-S5600...


----------



## tauntauntaun

I'd like to find a "normal" resin loop keeper for my GW-5035A to replace the gold metal deal and complete its outward "blackout". The gold metal one is a bit flashy for my tastes and is constantly knocking around.

Anyone have leads on other Gs that use the same matte black finish?


----------



## D7002470

GWX-5600 in GW-5000 clothing


----------



## Fergfour

Not a G, but a custom square nonetheless. Tinkering with gel filters..


----------



## nepatitan

Looking to put a ms-1 band on a 5610 
Does anyone know if the 6900ms-1 band is the same as the 5600ms-1 band? 
Looking for something the same length because my 5600ms-1 band fits much better on me but currently have it on a gw-6900


----------



## kevio

nepatitan, all 6900 straps will work with 5600's with exception of the 5600C, which has 18mm lug width. Here is my old GW5000 with the strap from the GW6900HR. From what I can tell, it's basically identical to what's used on the GW5000HR.


----------



## kevio

GWS5600 on Combi.


----------



## nepatitan

awesome thanks so much! For whatever reason the standard strap on my 5610 doesn't fit my wrist but if I put the ms-1 band on it fits fine. Weird huh



kevio said:


> nepatitan, all 6900 straps will work with 5600's with exception of the 5600C, which has 18mm lug width. Here is my old GW5000 with the strap from the GW6900HR. From what I can tell, it's basically identical to what's used on the GW5000HR.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

spose i should pop this one in here. that wide one piece life |>


----------



## maxiang

soulbridgemedia said:


> spose i should pop this one in here. that wide one piece life |>


Ooh, please link for this strap 

Tempus fugit


----------



## kcohS-G

Bought a dw5600ms bezel for my 5030d... still on gw-6900 straps










Not sure which looks better... with ms bezel or eg bezel... is it too much gold with the eg bezel... or does it really matter since the 5030d has too much gold already lol? what you guys think?


----------



## jaliya48

Here's a question- how different is the DW-5030 case and the vintage screwback cases? Any compatible parts between them? (Crystals and bezels)


----------



## Fergfour

They both look good. My 5030D is currently fitted with the EG bezel as well. It's a great match imo.


----------



## Fergfour

jaliya48 said:


> Here's a question- how different is the DW-5030 case and the vintage screwback cases? Any compatible parts between them? (Crystals and bezels)


The 5030 case is the same as the 25th anniverary cases, the 20th anniversary case, as well as many of the DW5000 cases from the 2000's (5000SL, 5000LV, 5000BL, 5000D etc).


----------



## Epal2Apol

jaliya48 said:


> Here's a question- how different is the DW-5030 case and the vintage screwback cases? Any compatible parts between them? (Crystals and bezels)


What particular vintage screwback cases were you referring? 
Screwback with modules 691/901/240 are in the same league.
Screwback with module 1545/3421 have a league of their own.


----------



## nepatitan

Forgot to add this, 5600e module in a 5600ms case and resin hydromodded with green tinted oil, keoni 22mm adapters and desert camo strap 
Nicceeee


----------



## kevio

Blacked out GW5000HR


----------



## VIA4321

kcohS-G said:


> Bought a dw5600ms bezel for my 5030d... still on gw-6900 straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which looks better... with ms bezel or eg bezel... is it too much gold with the eg bezel... or does it really matter since the 5030d has too much gold already lol? what you guys think?


If the gold lettering on the eg bezel had a green tint like the face/border on the glass I would say the eg, but to my eyes the plain bezel suits better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

is it the lighting or this negative display is much more crisp?


kevio said:


> Blacked out GW5000HR


----------



## jaliya48

Epal2Apol said:


> What particular vintage screwback cases were you referring?
> Screwback with modules 691/901/240 are in the same league.
> Screwback with module 1545/3421 have a league of their own.


I was thinking of a 691/901 case and crystal from the newer screwback (DW5030) cases. Guess that's wishful thinking!


----------



## kevio

Eric.S said:


> is it the lighting or this negative display is much more crisp?


I don't think so. The positive display on my GWS5600 looks pretty good too. It's probably because of the lighting and the angle from which the photo was taken.


----------



## tiha

kcohS-G said:


> Bought a dw5600ms bezel for my 5030d... still on gw-6900 straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which looks better... with ms bezel or eg bezel... is it too much gold with the eg bezel... or does it really matter since the 5030d has too much gold already lol? what you guys think?


I think it looks better with EG bezel.


----------



## Eric.S

I meant more crisp compared to other negatives


kevio said:


> I don't think so. The positive display on my GWS5600 looks pretty good too. It's probably because of the lighting and the angle from which the photo was taken.


----------



## kevio

Eric.S said:


> I meant more crisp compared to other negatives


I'm not a fan of negative displays but I do have a few watches with negative displays. Compared to my other watches, I would not say that the display on the GW5000HR is any more crisp or easier to read than other Casio negative displays. Negative displays are more difficult to read in general and they didn't do anything to make the digits easier to read, unlike the DW5600BB for example. Here's my GW6900HR, and afaik digit proportions were not changed either.



The one watch with a negative display, where it seems like improvements have been made is on the GA-800. It's easy to read in most lighting conditions.


----------



## xevious

^ I'm not really a fan of the 6900, but damned... that one looks super, especially with the HR strap. :-!

Here's my GW-M5600BC sporting custom bull bars, sitting along side some big hockey-puck GD-350's.



















The negative display doesn't have very good contrast in low light. The GD-350-1B whacks it in this area. Contrast is really great, one of the best neg displays around.


----------



## lonepeakgeek

You all have some gorgeous watches and cool mods and combinations. I'm a n00b and a hack. I love my DW-5600E but the buttons were too hard to get to with my banana hands. So I pulled the bezel and took to it with the dremel and some wet-dry sandpaper and removed part of the knobs and reduced the thickness of the bezel. Its not perfect, but it is SOOOOO much easier to get to the buttons and easier to feel them without looking at them. I hope this sort of thing isn't counted as blasphemy here, but that's what I did. Also, I opened it up and did a little shaving on the contacts to the piezo because I was getting a kinda weird, scratchy half-beeps sometimes with button-pushes. Problems solved. Oh yeah- I blacked-out the bezel with some goof-off too.



















Very happy.


----------



## Knives and Lint

I've already posted this mod on page 2 of this thread (hard to believe that was over 2 years ago), but I took some more pics of it recently so I figured I'd post it here.


----------



## kevio

Just finished this yesterday. DW5600E modded with DW5600MS crystal and swapped out the short mode button for one that's the same length as the others. It's currently on a DW6900 strap but may swap it out for the GW5000 strap for a sleeker look. The DW6900 strap is quite comfortable though.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

GW-M5610 with my own custom reverse LCD mod. This is my fire department daily beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks great, @Hardscrabbler. I wish my 5610 looked like that. I'll be honest, I know it's a minor thing, but the digits lit instead of the background is something I didn't realize I missed (switching from a Timex) till I saw yours!


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great, @Hardscrabbler. I wish my 5610 looked like that. I'll be honest, I know it's a minor thing, but the digits lit instead of the background is something I didn't realize I missed (switching from a Timex) till I saw yours!


Thank you. It's an easy mod if you want to give it a try.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-convert-plain-dw-5600-negative-display-129102.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

I figure it's an either/or? Positive display with lit background and black digits, or negative display with lit digits? No Indiglo-like option where it's a positive display when un-illuminated and dark digits/lit background when EL is on?


----------



## domoon

a question, has anyone figured how to achieve the mirror digits like on dw-5600cs?


----------



## 4StringSlinger

Some killer squares in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Here's my second GLX-5600-1, now with a GW-M5610-1B bezel and GW-5000 strap.









Here's my GLX-5600-1 pair. The blue one has a G-5600NV-2 bezel and strap. Notice how the black one has "rivets" on the strap, while the blue one does not.


----------



## jzoo

domoon said:


> a question, has anyone figured how to achieve the mirror digits like on dw-5600cs?


I have not figured it out, but I do wonder if something like this is involved-
https://www.edmundoptics.com/optics...ers/commercial-grade-colored-polarizing-film/

Sorry, I was thinking that stuff would give amber digits or background.

Maybe the mirrored car tint in combination with a polarized filter would do it (minus the orange color), or in combination with the stuff linked above...


----------



## kevio

jzoo said:


> I have not figured it out, but I do wonder if something like this is involved-
> https://www.edmundoptics.com/optics...ers/commercial-grade-colored-polarizing-film/
> 
> Sorry, I was thinking that stuff would give amber digits or background.
> 
> Maybe the mirrored car tint in combination with a polarized filter would do it (minus the orange color), or in combination with the stuff linked above...


I don't think it's the front polarizing film itself that will give the mirror effect. You'll need a special film that will reflect light but also polarize the reflected light so that it interacts correctly with the liquid crystal. This film needs to be placed at the back of the display and not the front and would need to reflect over 99% of the incoming light to give a mirror like feeling. Or if you want a tinted effect then the reflective polarizer would only reflect the desired color, so you're right.


----------



## jzoo

I think you're right that the mirrored film would have to go in back. I've seen some on eBay with 95% transmission. Not ready to risk losing a module to try it at this point.


----------



## domoon

kevio said:


> I don't think it's the front polarizing film itself that will give the mirror effect. You'll need a special film that will reflect light but also polarize the reflected light so that it interacts correctly with the liquid crystal. This film needs to be placed at the back of the display and not the front and would need to reflect over 99% of the incoming light to give a mirror like feeling.  Or if you want a tinted effect then the reflective polarizer would only reflect the desired color, so you're right.


yeah, looks like it has to do with the layer behind the glass. dismantled spare broken 5600cs display out of curiosity, can't just replace it with any other stuff lol... the digit just wont show


----------



## bmdaia

Perfect



kevio said:


> Blacked out GW5000HR


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom_fury

My new to me GW5000, gold letter bezel, gold bullbars, and combi bracelet. Really enjoying it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

D7002470 said:


> GW-M5610B-1
> Bezel and combi from GW-M5610BC-1
> 
> View attachment 12389335


I like this a lot!
Need to find a GW-M5610B-1 )


----------



## jzoo

This is a parts DW5030. It started out like this-
View attachment 12872939

Then I changed it to this-
View attachment 12872941

with a DW5600TB-1 crystal and orange lighting gel.

This is what it looks like finished up.
View attachment 12872943


----------



## VIA4321

acadian said:


> I like this a lot!
> Need to find a GW-M5610B-1 )


Very, very nice - love that lime green and with matt resin and combi could well be the perfect square.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieJT

lonepeakgeek said:


> You all have some gorgeous watches and cool mods and combinations. I'm a n00b and a hack. I love my DW-5600E but the buttons were too hard to get to with my banana hands. So I pulled the bezel and took to it with the dremel and some wet-dry sandpaper and removed part of the knobs and reduced the thickness of the bezel. Its not perfect, but it is SOOOOO much easier to get to the buttons and easier to feel them without looking at them. I hope this sort of thing isn't counted as blasphemy here, but that's what I did. Also, I opened it up and did a little shaving on the contacts to the piezo because I was getting a kinda weird, scratchy half-beeps sometimes with button-pushes. Problems solved. Oh yeah- I blacked-out the bezel with some goof-off too.
> View attachment 12759395
> View attachment 12759397
> View attachment 12759399
> 
> Very happy.


Aha! I've got the same complaint with my square........can't press the bloody buttons. Might look into this.


----------



## Dan3612

I really like the gold 


phantom_fury said:


> My new to me GW5000, gold letter bezel, gold bullbars, and combi bracelet. Really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Not a fancy mod but combi bracelet on a GW-M5610 = komfort!


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I went from purple/red background to white because the red was hard to see.


----------



## kevio

GW5000HR with the display switched to positive by changing the polarizer orientation. Also used the B+B from the DW5600M. Not sure if I'm enjoying the overall looks with the positive display but it's much easier to read. I do like the black and orange look though.


----------



## bmdaia

That is unique!



Dan3612 said:


> I really like the gold


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo

I posted this earlier but didn't realize I had run afoul of the pic attachment glitch.

I swapped the crystal in my spare parts DW5030 for the DW5600TB-1 and added an orange gel filter.


----------



## Steelerswit

Does swapping the silver buckle to gold count as a custom square?










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fergfour

I didn't realize the keeper was opaque, I like that.


----------



## Fergfour

5600M + 5700ML


----------



## agntmichaelscarn

GW-M5610BB w/ GW-M5610NV bezel, Jaysandkays bullbar/adapter, black 24mm Zulu 5-ring strap








GX-56BB w/ GX-56KG-3 bezel, Jaysandkays bullbar


----------



## Phreddo

Got a couple dress ups here.

First is a DW-5025D Ocean Gray in white. The jelly bezel is very stained, and not in a good way. Just looks like mud. I had this white set lying around. Only thing is that I had to pirate a gold buckle from my GW-M5630D for the picture. The silver buckle just doesn't work as well. Naturally I'm on the hunt for a gold buckle, so if anyone has one to spare, please PM me.

Next are some GLS-5600's

The one is a GLS-5600V-3 in a spare black bezel, with a DW-6900BBN strap. This is just for the picture, as I have other plans for this strap. The V-3 is the bright green G-Lide.

The other is a GLS-5600L-1 wearing the Velcro strap from a GLS-5600WCL-1. The previous owner had misplaced the strap keeper from the original (faux?) leather band. I had an extra purple keeper that worked well, but I found the stiffness of the band tended to drive the edges of the adapters into my wrist.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Finally did the negative display mod for my gw-m5610. It's been a while since I wore the watch and I just happened to have a 3d glasses lying around. So went ahead and did it since it's raining today here in LA anyway. We don't get a lot of rain, so im enjoying it by staying home. Anyway, here it is.

Took about an hour from start to finish. I really want to black it out, but I didnt know how to take out the glass so I can get rid of the colored lines and such. If anyone knows how, hit me up  Im just not feeling the red lines, should I put bullbar to make it a bit more aggressive looking?


----------



## tauntauntaun

I really enjoy my GW-5035A, but over time I've realized that the gold flair just wasn't for me. I'm not a gold flair kind of guy. I was also wearing out the keeper, and wanted to find a resin one that matches the matte finish for this model. So I made two changes:









3rd-party keeper from Perfit (19mm). It has a matte finish that comes pretty close. Thanks to *tommy.arashikage *for the tip.









Still, the gold caseback was peeking out at me, taunting me. Reminding me of my unrealized vision. Until:









Now it is truly Big Bang Black.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Double post because of some server issues.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

tauntauntaun said:


> I really enjoy my GW-5035A, but over time I've realized that the gold flair just wasn't for me. I'm not a gold flair kind of guy. I was also wearing out the keeper, and wanted to find a resin one that matches the matte finish for this model. So I made two changes:
> 
> 3rd-party keeper from Perfit (19mm). It has a matte finish that comes pretty close. Thanks to *tommy.arashikage *for the tip.
> 
> Still, the gold caseback was peeking out at me, taunting me. Reminding me of my unrealized vision. Until:
> 
> Now it is truly Big Bang Black.


Nothing but black. Nice pics! 
Congrats on a sharp looking custom.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Here's a mod I did today...it was a 3 minute project...I had ordered a center case assembly for the dw5600eg and took a spare module from the dw5600e...already had the bezel and straps for it... and added a gold bull bar.

Interesting look and feel.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 12994205
> 
> 
> I really enjoy my GW-5035A, but over time I've realized that the gold flair just wasn't for me. I'm not a gold flair kind of guy. I was also wearing out the keeper, and wanted to find a resin one that matches the matte finish for this model. So I made two changes:
> 
> View attachment 12994207
> 
> 
> 3rd-party keeper from Perfit (19mm). It has a matte finish that comes pretty close. Thanks to *tommy.arashikage *for the tip.
> 
> View attachment 12994211
> 
> 
> Still, the gold caseback was peeking out at me, taunting me. Reminding me of my unrealized vision. Until:
> 
> View attachment 12994215
> 
> 
> Now it is truly Big Bang Black.


Nice! That is exactly what I would have done.


----------



## przypadek

Hmm, I vote to perk up this thread! I love my sunny squares! 

The yellow only has a nato mod, but I think the matching hardware really ties it together. It's a DW-5600P-9 with JayAndKays nato adapers and a 24mm one-piece zulu from DeLuca (Amazon DE).

The orange was a fit of nitpicking on my part, but I'm really happy with how it turned out. Same adapter and nato setup as the yellow but in orange. I did mod the bull bars a little bit with some fine grade sandpaper (800, 1200) to get a more matte/brushed look (just seemed a bit too shiny out of box). I imagine they'll rust or otherwise corrode more easily now, but.. meh, not that worried about it. The base watch is a GLX-5600F-8. I think it's an all around nice, sporty looking module, and the faceplate was perfect with the white & silver with orange touches. This watch was inspired buy the 'rescue orange' GW-M5610MR, and this is the bezel from that. I liked it alot... except the negative display, both functionally and because the orange/black balance is pushing halloween-y IMO. As for the DW5600M-4... it's a bit more retro than sporty I think and I was going for the later.


----------



## Braad

So whilst it isn't a square, it does share an identical module with squares... and rectangles are square cousins 

Started with a new case and band for the DW-D5500MR from PacParts, then bought a cheapish GLX-5500-1 to sacrifice

























So, as everyone can see, the module is covered slightly at the top of the display, but it's cool for the meantime


----------



## acadian

Thought I would share my latest mod

I was hoping the black keeper and buckle from the DW-5735C strap would fit the 5000HR strap, but it doesn't.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> Thought I would share my latest mod
> 
> I was hoping the black keeper and buckle from the DW-5735D strap would fit the 5000HR strap, but it doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 13152203
> 
> 
> View attachment 13152207
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice is the LCD from the redout?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice is the LCD from the redout?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


ha you replied to my post just as I was editing it. I made a typo and wrote 5735D instead of 5735C

This is what I did:
- Used the case and module of a DW-5735C
- Used the crystal from a DW-5600BB
- Used the bezel and band from DW-5000HR


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> ha you replied to my post just as I was editing it. I made a typo and wrote 5735D instead of 5735C
> 
> This is what I did:
> - Used the case and module of a DW-5735C
> - Used the crystal from a DW-5600BB
> - Used the bezel and band from DW-5000HR


I know this process well ;-)

I need to learn from you how you install crystals... that's something I'm afraid of doing.

You pulled off a great execution here I say.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> ha you replied to my post just as I was editing it. I made a typo and wrote 5735D instead of 5735C
> 
> This is what I did:
> - Used the case and module of a DW-5735C
> - Used the crystal from a DW-5600BB
> - Used the bezel and band from DW-5000HR


I need to learn from you how you install crystals... that's something I'm afraid of doing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

My woody went black lol. i took the bezel and strap from a dw5600E and i like it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice is the LCD from the redout?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


sorry, I replied to wrong post


----------



## Fergfour

acadian said:


> ha you replied to my post just as I was editing it. I made a typo and wrote 5735D instead of 5735C
> 
> This is what I did:
> - Used the case and module of a DW-5735C
> - Used the crystal from a DW-5600BB
> - Used the bezel and band from DW-5000HR


Looks great, who needs that 5000ML module anyway...


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> Looks great


Thank you my friend. I'm also super happy on how it came out.



Fergfour said:


> Who needs that 5000ML module anyway...


I do :-d


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Thought I would share my latest mod
> 
> I was hoping the black keeper and buckle from the DW-5735C strap would fit the 5000HR strap, but it doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 13152203
> 
> 
> View attachment 13152207
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sick. At first glance, I thought it was a new Casio collab. Great job! :-!


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> That looks sick. At first glance, I thought it was a new Casio collab. Great job! :-!


Thank you my friend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Thank you my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Maybe consider adding a cool "Acadian" logo that appears when you hit the EL button. :-!


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> You're welcome. Maybe consider adding a cool "Acadian" logo that appears when you hit the EL button. :-!


or some Acadian/Cajun flag. LOL


----------



## przypadek

Swapped the modules (3229) in these two, very happy with the result

(edit: since the pic, I took some fine (1000) sandpaper to the bullbars on the beige to give them a more matte/brushed look, worked well. too dark for a decent pic now, so later...)


----------



## nsx_23

Im wondering if i can fit the gw-s5600 resin and strap to my gw-5000


----------



## Epal2Apol

nsx_23 said:


> Im wondering if i can fit the gw-s5600 resin and strap to my gw-5000


If you were referring the bezel as the resin, then the answer is NO. They are not compatible. However the strap (band) can be.


----------



## mykz82

my custom square


----------



## Byron2701

GW-M5610NV with black resin parts and filled with Olio d'Oliva extra vergine


----------



## kevio

Byron2701 said:


> GW-M5610NV with black resin parts and filled with Olio d'Oliva extra vergine
> 
> View attachment 13204031
> 
> 
> View attachment 13204033


Good job. It looks like there's an air bubble trapped in there. Hopefully it'll go away on its own but if it's between the crystal and solar panel, it might not go away on its own.


----------



## Byron2701

kevio said:


> Good job. It looks like there's an air bubble trapped in there. Hopefully it'll go away on its own but if it's between the crystal and solar panel, it might not go away on its own.


Thanks, Kevio

Yes, the bubble is between panel and glass (at the moment on opposite corner  ). Though knocking on the glass for appr. 10 min with small screwdriver it didn't go away. Then I decided you leave it.

More important is, that now the neg. display is perfectly readable in nearly any view angles and also lower light conditions.

BTW, GW-M5610 is better work. Nearly invisible small bubble near "split-reset"


----------



## kevio

Byron2701 said:


> Thanks, Kevio
> 
> Yes, the bubble is between panel and glass (at the moment on opposite corner  ). Though knocking on the glass for appr. 10 min with small screwdriver it didn't go away. Then I decided you leave it.
> 
> More important is, that now the neg. display is perfectly readable in nearly any view angles and also lower light conditions.
> 
> BTW, GW-M5610 is better work. Nearly invisible small bubble near "split-reset"


The only way that I've been able to remove air trapped between the solar panel and the crystal is to manually push it out from the inside. You'll need to use something soft, like a plastic spudger so that the solar panel doesn't get damaged. The GW-M5610 looks great though! These squares look so clear after hydro modding.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr


DW-5035D by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

All four have GW-5000 straps with 'Casio Japan' buckles (silver for DW-5030 / gold for DW-5035D). The gold 'Casio Japan' buckles are sourced from straps used for vintage square restorations.


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DW-5035D by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> All four have GW-5000 straps with 'Casio Japan' buckles (silver for DW-5030 / gold for DW-5035D). The gold 'Casio Japan' buckles are sourced from straps used for vintage square restorations.


HAWT....

Different modules in the 5030s?


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> HAWT....
> 
> Different modules in the 5030s?


Thanks! 
Yes Sir, I transplanted one DW-5035D module into one of the DW-5030's and vice versa back to the other DW-5035D. 
So now each pair has one of the ultra clean+clear LCD's and the other watch from each respective pair has the microdot style LCD. It pleases me to have two and two of these DW-5000-1(A+B) tribute models.

Also, I just recently adopted the GW-5000 strap onto most of my modern screwbacks. As usual, I was a little late to the party on how great the GW-5000 strap feels on screwbacks. I used to prefer the stiffer DW-5600E strap on screwbacks, but have now seen the light. Haha.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> Thanks!
> Yes Sir, I transplanted one DW-5035D module into one of the DW-5030's and vice versa back to the other DW-5035D.
> So now each pair has one of the ultra clean+clear LCD's and the other watch from each respective pair has the microdot style LCD. It pleases me to have two and two of these DW-5000-1(A+B) tribute models.
> 
> Also, I just recently adopted the GW-5000 strap onto most of my modern screwbacks. As usual, I was a little late to the party on how great the GW-5000 strap feels on screwbacks. I used to prefer the stiffer DW-5600E strap on screwbacks, but have now seen the light. Haha.


ohh I see what you did. Yes, those looks great. :think: Hmm...now I wonder if I should do the same with mine. I have so many projects in my head....

I like the GW-5000 straps but I don't mind the other ones. For some reason the stiffer ones tend to keep my watch more centered on my wrist.


----------



## Matt Stone

Wanted something Green. My wife thinks it's hideous, will probably wear it more.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone

Yes I put the bezel screws back in. Guess I was too anxious to get it on the wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> Thanks!
> Yes Sir, I transplanted one DW-5035D module into one of the DW-5030's and vice versa back to the other DW-5035D.
> So now each pair has one of the ultra clean+clear LCD's and the other watch from each respective pair has the microdot style LCD. It pleases me to have two and two of these DW-5000-1(A+B) tribute models.
> 
> Also, I just recently adopted the GW-5000 strap onto most of my modern screwbacks. As usual, I was a little late to the party on how great the GW-5000 strap feels on screwbacks. I used to prefer the stiffer DW-5600E strap on screwbacks, but have now seen the light. Haha.


I love this combination! You've made one of my favorite watches even better! I might have to copy this as well.


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Double post


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kevio said:


> I love this combination! You've made one of my favorite watches even better! I might have to copy this as well.



DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr


DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

Thanks kevio! Perhaps the two pics above will "help" nudge you toward this mod. haha.
I agree about the DW-5030...tough to beat in the realm of classic squares. It is definitely in my top tier favorite G-Shocks.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kevio said:


> I love this combination! You've made one of my favorite watches even better! I might have to copy this as well.


Right? Since I have all the parts and two 5035D's I'm considering this mod. At first I was thinking of selling my extra 5035D but I'm reconsidering that now b-)



tommy.arashikage said:


> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks kevio! Perhaps the two pics above will "help" nudge you toward this mod. haha.
> I agree about the DW-5030...tough to beat in the realm of classic squares. It is definitely in my top tier favorite G-Shocks.


Drool!!!


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks kevio! Perhaps the two pics above will "help" nudge you toward this mod. haha.
> I agree about the DW-5030...tough to beat in the realm of classic squares. It is definitely in my top tier favorite G-Shocks.


Thanks for sharing more pics Tommy! In anticipation of this, I've ordered another DW-5035D. Just have to order another DW5030 case and parts to put this together.


----------



## lukemeetze

Does anyone know if a gwx5600 module will fit in a 5610 case? Are they the same size? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov

lukemeetze said:


> Does anyone know if a gwx5600 module will fit in a 5610 case? Are they the same size? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



danilapanfilov said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen this before but it mentions nothing about the modules though. For instance the 5610 module is the same as the gw-5000 module but this doesn't show any compatibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

The button position of the GWX and GLX are different so I doubt that the modules will be a direct drop in. The GW5000 is a 3159 module in basically a DW50xx case but I'm sure that a work was done internally with spacers, machining of the case and different crystal shape to get the module to fit. Putting the GWX into a 5610 case would be going the opposite direction so it might not work.


----------



## lukemeetze

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kevio said:


> The button position of the GWX and GLX are different so I doubt that the modules will be a direct drop in. The GW5000 is a 3159 module in basically a DW50xx case but I'm sure that a work was done internally with spacers, machining of the case and different crystal shape to get the module to fit. Putting the GWX into a 5610 case would be going the opposite direction so it might not work.


The module of the gw5000 has a plastic housing around it to fit it in a gw5000 case. The button configuration is a little different between the gw5000 and the 5610 even though they share the same module. I'm really interested in dropping a gwx module in a gw-5000 honestly if it would work. I mainly asked for the 5610 because I thought more might have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



lukemeetze said:


> The module of the gw5000 has a plastic housing around it to fit it in a gw5000 case. The button configuration is a little different between the gw5000 and the 5610 even though they share the same module. I'm really interested in dropping a gwx module in a gw-5000 honestly if it would work. I mainly asked for the 5610 because I thought more might have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's correct about the plastic housing to get the 3159 module to fit into the GW5000 case. The module between the GW5000 and the 5610 are the same. The contacts for the buttons on the module are in the same position even though the button position is different on the GW5000 vs the 5610. The module on the GWX fitting into the GW5000 case is a different story. I think it could work since the GWX and GW5000 have the same button positions. I'm not sure if the GWX module size and shape is the same as the 3159 but it's worth trying.


----------



## lukemeetze

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kevio said:


> That's correct about the plastic housing to get the 3159 module to fit into the GW5000 case. The module between the GW5000 and the 5610 are the same. The contacts for the buttons on the module are in the same position even though the button position is different on the GW5000 vs the 5610. The module on the GWX fitting into the GW5000 case is a different story. I think it could work since the GWX and GW5000 have the same button positions. I'm not sure if the GWX module size and shape is the same as the 3159 but it's worth trying.


Thanks I was hoping somebody had tried that and could confirm for sure. Guess I can always be the guinea pig. Just thought it would be cool to have a screwback gwx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> Right? Since I have all the parts and two 5035D's I'm considering this mod. At first I was thinking of selling my extra 5035D but I'm reconsidering that now b-)
> 
> Drool!!!


Do it!


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kevio said:


> Do it!


In the process....in the process... b-)


----------



## Charles89

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks kevio! Perhaps the two pics above will "help" nudge you toward this mod. haha.
> I agree about the DW-5030...tough to beat in the realm of classic squares. It is definitely in my top tier favorite G-Shocks.


I'll be doing something similar, except, I've bought a spare DW-5735 with the gold display to put into a DW-5030 case, and possibly use all the band, keeper buttons as well, to make it look like the DW-1983.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Charles89 said:


> I'll be doing something similar, except, I've bought a spare DW-5735 with the gold display to put into a DW-5030 case, and possibly use all the band, keeper buttons as well, to make it look like the DW-1983.


ha ha great minds think alike. I also bought an extra DW-5735 but I want to use that module in the DW-5035D. I want a 5035D with the silver display and one with the gold display. The other silver 5035D module will go in one of my 5030s.

Great mod suggestion @tommy.arashikage


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Charles89 said:


> I'll be doing something similar, except, I've bought a spare DW-5735 with the gold display to put into a DW-5030 case, and possibly use all the band, keeper buttons as well, to make it look like the DW-1983.


This is a great idea!
Charles89, you are on the hook for pics of this once it is complete!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> ha ha great minds think alike. I also bought an extra DW-5735 but I want to use that module in the DW-5035D. I want a 5035D with the silver display and one with the gold display. The other silver 5035D module will go in one of my 5030s.
> 
> Great mod suggestion @tommy.arashikage


Thanks friend!
Your gold dot LCD DW-5035D sounds fantastic. Gonna be some stunners showing up soon!


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing something similar, except, I've bought a spare DW-5735 with the gold display to put into a DW-5030 case, and possibly use all the band, keeper buttons as well, to make it look like the DW-1983.
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha great minds think alike. I also bought an extra DW-5735 but I want to use that module in the DW-5035D. I want a 5035D with the silver display and one with the gold display. The other silver 5035D module will go in one of my 5030s.
> 
> Great mod suggestion @tommy.arashikage
Click to expand...

I thought about that too, but then I think there might be too much gold. And I always had a soft spot for the DW-1983. Even considering buying one now but can't really justify the cost...


----------



## Charles89

tommy.arashikage said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing something similar, except, I've bought a spare DW-5735 with the gold display to put into a DW-5030 case, and possibly use all the band, keeper buttons as well, to make it look like the DW-1983.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea!
> Charles89, you are on the hook for pics of this once it is complete!
Click to expand...

Now that there seems to be a bit of interest, I might even ask Pacparts to ship half my order now and half later, so I can complete the project!


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> I thought about that too, but then I think there might be too much gold. And I always had a soft spot for the DW-1983. Even considering buying one now but can't really justify the cost...


Too much gold? NEVER! :-d

I'd also love to own a real DW-1983 but like you, I cannot justify the cost. My grail is an original DW-5000C...I keep looking but can never find one. Either that or the good one disappear before I even get to them :-(

For your 1983 project, wouldn't it be easier to just take the DW-5735D, pop out the crystal and press a 5030 crystal on that case? That would pretty much give you the watch you want without having to swap all the buttons.


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> Too much gold? NEVER! :-d
> 
> I'd also love to own a real DW-1983 but like you, I cannot justify the cost. My grail is an original DW-5000C...I keep looking but can never find one. Either that or the good one disappear before I even get to them :-(
> 
> For your 1983 project, wouldn't it be easier to just take the DW-5735D, pop out the crystal and press a 5030 crystal on that case? That would pretty much give you the watch you want without having to swap all the buttons.


I too am looking for a DW-5000C, while still cannot justify the cost that some wants for one...

As for the DW-5735 idea... Does the DW-5735 have the same case as a DW-5030? Just different bezel and crystal? This could be an idea though.

On the other hand, I bought a full DW-5030 case + back, separate gold screws and buttons already, along with a DW-5600EG gold band... As my initial project wasn't going to use the DW-5735 module, just a regular one with a yellow film on the LCD haha.


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> I too am looking for a DW-5000C, while still cannot justify the cost that some wants for one...
> 
> As for the DW-5735 idea... Does the DW-5735 have the same case as a DW-5030? Just different bezel and crystal? This could be an idea though.
> 
> On the other hand, I bought a full DW-5030 case + back, separate gold screws and buttons already, along with a DW-5600EG gold band... As my initial project wasn't going to use the DW-5735 module, just a regular one with a yellow film on the LCD haha.


I'm pretty sure they are the same case with different crystals.

What buttons did you order? (eg. from what model)

The 5735 module is going to look MUCH better than a regular module with a yellow film.

Now I'm wondering if I should attempt the same mod. I just found these pictures of what the 5035D would look like with the 5735 module and I'm on the fence now.


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> I'm pretty sure they are the same case with different crystals.
> 
> What buttons did you order? (eg. from what model)
> 
> The 5735 module is going to look MUCH better than a regular module with a yellow film.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should attempt the same mod. I just found these pictures of what the 5035D would look like with the 5735 module and I'm on the fence now.


I basically ordered the same buttons as the 5035 on Pacparts, which is same as 5735 lol.

But like I said, the 5735 module was an after thought and I was able to get it for much cheaper than retail.

I also considered cancelling some parts (gold buttons and screws) after purchasing the 5735, but then I thought I might as well buy them and keep some spares.

I'm really confused about what I want to do in regards to the case back and keeper... I like how the gold case back looks but it will say 5735 on it, unless I purchase from 5035. While I've also bought the 5030 case back, which will make the entire watch 'more original'. Then there's the keeper, not sure whether I want to use the gold keeper from 5735, because I'll most likely wear this as a daily, don't want to bang up the gold keeper haha.

I recently bought a G5600 (white one), then changed the bezel and band to black, then added a yellow film to the LCD and I really liked the black and yellow feel, which inspired me to do this.

Like you, I considered the yellow module in my 5035, but I really think the yellow will work better with the red border and black/white bezel.


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> I basically ordered the same buttons as the 5035 on Pacparts, which is same as 5735 lol.
> 
> But like I said, the 5735 module was an after thought and I was able to get it for much cheaper than retail.
> 
> I also considered cancelling some parts (gold buttons and screws) after purchasing the 5735, but then I thought I might as well buy them and keep some spares.
> 
> I'm really confused about what I want to do in regards to the case back and keeper... I like how the gold case back looks but it will say 5735 on it, unless I purchase from 5035. While I've also bought the 5030 case back, which will make the entire watch 'more original'. Then there's the keeper, not sure whether I want to use the gold keeper from 5735, because I'll most likely wear this as a daily, don't want to bang up the gold keeper haha.
> 
> I recently bought a G5600 (white one), then changed the bezel and band to black, then added a yellow film to the LCD and I really liked the black and yellow feel, which inspired me to do this.
> 
> Like you, I considered the yellow module in my 5035, but I really think the yellow will work better with the red border and black/white bezel.


yeah I also got my 2nd one for pretty damn cheap - I just couldn't resist.

I also don't know what I really want to do - LOL. I have a lot of extra watches and parts. Guess I can always experiment and if I don't like the final result(s), I can do more parts swapping )


----------



## kevio

Wow, lots of modding discussion going on. Love it! 

One thing that I've done with my resin DW5600 mods is to swap the adjust button out for a regular length button, which makes it much easier to use. The DW5030 and DW5035D with the metal case use different buttons than their resin cousins. Now that the DW5035D parts are available on Pacparts, I was thinking of ordering buttons to swap out the short adjust button. Besides, I still need to order another DW5030 case. 

I love the idea of building a DW1983 look alike with the DW5735D display. Wish that display could be available separately.


----------



## kevio

Sorry, double post


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Wow, lots of modding discussion going on. Love it!
> 
> One thing that I've done with my resin DW5600 mods is to swap the adjust button out for a regular length button, which makes it much easier to use. The DW5030 and DW5035D with the metal case use different buttons than their resin cousins. Now that the DW5035D parts are available on Pacparts, I was thinking of ordering buttons to swap out the short adjust button. Besides, I still need to order another DW5030 case.
> 
> I love the idea of building a DW1983 look alike with the DW5735D display. Wish that display could be available separately.


Right? that's why I now have second thoughts about building a 5035D with the gold display. The DW1983 might look better.


----------



## John_Frum

Bought a 24mm black pvd Zulu strap. Attempted to install the 74243710 strap adapters to my gwm5610. 
All I managed to achieve was scratches to the lugs. Put the resin strap back on. Surprised how difficult this was. Was considering a combi bracelet but no longer.


----------



## lukemeetze

John_Frum said:


> Bought a 24mm black pvd Zulu strap. Attempted to install the 74243710 strap adapters to my gwm5610.
> All I managed to achieve was scratches to the lugs. Put the resin strap back on. Surprised how difficult this was. Was considering a combi bracelet but no longer.


Those strap adapters are a real pain to install. I've been told the jays and Kay's ones are a little easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum

Those tiny lug holes in the resin are certainly not made for fiddling around with a springbar fork. Would not take much to destroy a lug and make the watch unwearable. Really like the zulu strap with adapter look but install is a serious pain. Has anyone used springbar tweezers to install?


----------



## VIA4321

John_Frum said:


> Bought a 24mm black pvd Zulu strap. Attempted to install the 74243710 strap adapters to my gwm5610.
> All I managed to achieve was scratches to the lugs. Put the resin strap back on. Surprised how difficult this was. Was considering a combi bracelet but no longer.


Don't give up, there's no denying it, adaptors are not the easiest thing to fit, it requires a good set of springbar tools, good lighting and buckets full of patience.
There are plenty of guides on how to do it on YouTube/this forum so I won't bore you.
The first time I did a set it took me ages and i was ready to test the ruggedness of the G-shock by throwing it out the window, but if you feel like that, put the watch down, go away for 10 minutes have a tea/coffee or beer then come back, when you're frustrated it's too easy to make a damaging mistake.
I take the bezel off and cover the face with tape to avoid scratches.
I give myself plenty of time and make sure I have everything to hand, it's worth the effort and after doing it a couple of times you'll develop your own system and be familiar with it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

VIA4321 said:


> Don't give up, there's no denying it, adaptors are not the easiest thing to fit, it requires a good set of springbar tools, good lighting and buckets full of patience.
> There are plenty of guides on how to do it on YouTube/this forum so I won't bore you.
> The first time I did a set it took me ages and i was ready to test the ruggedness of the G-shock by throwing it out the window, but if you feel like that, put the watch down, go away for 10 minutes have a tea/coffee or beer then come back, when you're frustrated it's too easy to make a damaging mistake.
> I take the bezel off and cover the face with tape to avoid scratches.
> I give myself plenty of time and make sure I have everything to hand, it's worth the effort and after doing it a couple of times you'll develop your own system and be familiar with it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah I have one square with adapters and a nato strap (DW-5600CL) and it's one of the most comfortable square I own.


----------



## John_Frum

VIA4321 said:


> Don't give up, there's no denying it, adaptors are not the easiest thing to fit, it requires a good set of springbar tools, good lighting and buckets full of patience.


Will give this a try again. Ordered a set of springbar tweezers to see if these make it easier.


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> Right? that's why I now have second thoughts about building a 5035D with the gold display. The DW1983 might look better.


I've asked Pacparts to ship my half filled order, so hopefully I'll be able to start this in the next week or so when I receive the DW-5030 case 

If you can't wait that long, maybe you can do it and show me what it'd look like haha.

Oh and I feel like I need a better lug tool, I tend to struggle with my current one and keep scratching the case. Any recommendations?


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> I've asked Pacparts to ship my half filled order, so hopefully I'll be able to start this in the next week or so when I receive the DW-5030 case
> 
> If you can't wait that long, maybe you can do it and show me what it'd look like haha.
> 
> Oh and I feel like I need a better lug tool, I tend to struggle with my current one and keep scratching the case. Any recommendations?


What do you mean by a lug tool? do you mean a springbar tool?

I use two spring bar tools. A Bergeon and Baughblabs spring bar tool from my friend Robert. I really like the extra grip I get with the blabs one.


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> What do you mean by a lug tool? do you mean a springbar tool?
> 
> I use two spring bar tools. A Bergeon and Baughblabs spring bar tool from my friend Robert. I really like the extra grip I get with the blabs one.


Yeah, that's the one. I feel like mine is too thick and it's hard to grab the little notch on the springbar...


----------



## kevio

For those having a hard time installing straps and bracelets onto their square, I wrote up a tutorial a while ago. Hope this helps.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/quick-g-shock-strap-install-tutorial-4707737.html


----------



## Byron2701

Lazy Sunday afternoon work...


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Great job! Did you cut the strap? And is it from the 5000? How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## Byron2701

Yes, I cut the strap (there was a thread this or last week)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/thread-gmw-b5000-straps-maybe-4704691.html

I took a cheap 5600E strap, just for the case that it wouldn't work. I'm satisfied with the decision because it is harder and carries the heavy watch quite good.

Now waiting for the original strap of the negative one as spare part.

Feeling is comparable with the 5035D


----------



## kevio

Swapped the DW5600BB crystal into my DW5600HR. Also changed the adjust button for a longer one. I don't like the way the HR bezel looks with the BB crystal so will swap it out for the BB bezel later. This combo is kinda interesting. Blacked out on one side and red accents on the other.


----------



## Byron2701

kevio said:


> Swapped the DW5600BB crystal into my DW5600HR. Also changed the adjust button for a longer one. I don't like the way the HR bezel looks with the BB crystal so will swap it out for the BB bezel later. This combo is kinda interesting. Blacked out on one side and red accents on the other.


Great, cool contrast!

+1 for the adjust button, I always hate working with these ... e-rings


----------



## GshockCustom

May I post a handmade custom on original gshock DW6900 with dragon ball & mcdonald theme, do with airbrush and wtp then clear coat varnish doff. Easy but crazy about detailing is damn hard 😉


----------



## kevio

Fox Fire on red bezel and strap from the DW5635C. Also swapped out the short adjust button for the longer mode button.


----------



## Sandro8086

Is the GW-M5610 module compatible with the G5600A bezel?


----------



## Charles89

Sandro8086 said:


> Is the GW-M5610 module compatible with the G5600A bezel?


Yes it is.


----------



## Charles89

GshockCustom said:


> May I post a handmade custom on original gshock DW6900 with dragon ball & mcdonald theme, do with airbrush and wtp then clear coat varnish doff. Easy but crazy about detailing is damn hard 😉


Oh wowww.... It's so detailed that it doesn't even look like it's been handmade! Well done!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

trying out a couple diff. adapter types and colours on this mongrel. think i might settle for the standard brick style but paint them either grey or try and match the navy blue of the bezel :think:


----------



## Charles89

Just got a SMS from DHL, my Pacparts parcel is coming today! So guess what I'll be doing later on 

Only downside is, since I partially shipped my package, I'm going to be missing the 10 o'clock short button in gold...


----------



## Charles89

Finally, here's my custom built daily - DW-2018 haha.

This new toy comprise of:

- DW-5030 case assembly
- DW-5030 case back
- DW-5735D module
- DW-5735D plastic inner case
- DW-5035D buttons
- DW-5035D bezel screws
- DW-5000SL bezel
- DW-5600EG gold resin band
- genuine Casio O-ring

I thought about the idea of popping out the DW-5735D crystal and replacing it with the DW-5030 crystal, it would have saved the effort of swapping silver buttons for gold, but I wanted to keep the case and case back colour as close to the DW-1983 as I can, which is silver, rather than the black DW-5735D case with gold back.

Very very happy with the outcome, it's exactly as expected. I thought about using the gold band keeper from the DW-5735D but since this is going to be my new daily, I'd rather not scratch it.


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> Finally, here's my custom built daily - DW-2018 haha.
> 
> This new toy comprise of:
> 
> - DW-5030 case assembly
> - DW-5030 case back
> - DW-5735D module
> - DW-5735D plastic inner case
> - DW-5035D buttons
> - DW-5035D bezel screws
> - DW-5000SL bezel
> - DW-5600EG gold resin band
> - genuine Casio O-ring
> 
> I thought about the idea of popping out the DW-5735D crystal and replacing it with the DW-5030 crystal, it would have saved the effort of swapping silver buttons for gold, but I wanted to keep the case and case back colour as close to the DW-1983 as I can, which is silver, rather than the black DW-5735D case with gold back.
> 
> Very very happy with the outcome, it's exactly as expected. I thought about using the gold band keeper from the DW-5735D but since this is going to be my new daily, I'd rather not scratch it.


that looks great - good job!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Charles89 said:


> Finally, here's my custom built daily - DW-2018 haha.
> 
> This new toy comprise of:
> 
> - DW-5030 case assembly
> - DW-5030 case back
> - DW-5735D module
> - DW-5735D plastic inner case
> - DW-5035D buttons
> - DW-5035D bezel screws
> - DW-5000SL bezel
> - DW-5600EG gold resin band
> - genuine Casio O-ring
> 
> I thought about the idea of popping out the DW-5735D crystal and replacing it with the DW-5030 crystal, it would have saved the effort of swapping silver buttons for gold, but I wanted to keep the case and case back colour as close to the DW-1983 as I can, which is silver, rather than the black DW-5735D case with gold back.
> 
> Very very happy with the outcome, it's exactly as expected. I thought about using the gold band keeper from the DW-5735D but since this is going to be my new daily, I'd rather not scratch it.


It is exciting to see this impressive concept come to fruition! Excellent execution.
Great work Charles89, enjoy your DW-2018!


----------



## kevio

Charles89 said:


> Finally, here's my custom built daily - DW-2018 haha.
> 
> This new toy comprise of:
> 
> - DW-5030 case assembly
> - DW-5030 case back
> - DW-5735D module
> - DW-5735D plastic inner case
> - DW-5035D buttons
> - DW-5035D bezel screws
> - DW-5000SL bezel
> - DW-5600EG gold resin band
> - genuine Casio O-ring
> 
> I thought about the idea of popping out the DW-5735D crystal and replacing it with the DW-5030 crystal, it would have saved the effort of swapping silver buttons for gold, but I wanted to keep the case and case back colour as close to the DW-1983 as I can, which is silver, rather than the black DW-5735D case with gold back.
> 
> Very very happy with the outcome, it's exactly as expected. I thought about using the gold band keeper from the DW-5735D but since this is going to be my new daily, I'd rather not scratch it.


Great job! Love the way the LCD looks on this combination.


----------



## kevio

Sorry, double post


----------



## kevio

DW5735C with DW5635C crystal, negative LCD and straps from the DW5600HR. This also has the adjust button swapped out for a longer button. There's a big piece of lint stuck on the inside of the crystal so will need to disassemble the watch to get it out.  Could've sworn that it wasn't there when I put the watch together.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

DW-5600P-4 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Before (OEM)

DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
After

Admittedly, this is not a very dramatic modification. I've had my eye on a DW-5600P-4 for awhile and was able to score this one on a 'last in stock' deal from sneakerhead. They still have the yellow resin DW-5600P-9, but not on sale:
https://www.sneakerhead.com/casio-g-shock-5600-dw5600p9cr.html
LCD is the same as the DW-5030 and DW-5600M series.


----------



## Charles89

tommy.arashikage said:


> DW-5600P-4 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> Before (OEM)
> 
> DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
> After
> 
> Admittedly, this is not a very dramatic modification. I've had my eye on a DW-5600P-4 for awhile and was able to score this one on a 'last in stock' deal from sneakerhead. They still have the yellow resin DW-5600P-9, but not on sale:
> https://www.sneakerhead.com/casio-g-shock-5600-dw5600p9cr.html
> LCD is the same as the DW-5030 and DW-5600M series.


Any chance you'd want to sell the resin and band with the bullbar?


----------



## VIA4321

Charles89 said:


> Any chance you'd want to sell the resin and band with the bullbar?


Damn, I was going to ask the same thing for my black DW-D5600P, think that would look good with the negative display and red resin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Charles89 said:


> Any chance you'd want to sell the resin and band with the bullbar?


-Sorry bub, I've got the red bezel+band and the black bull bars earmarked for an upcoming mod. I'm guessing you already know, but you can order this set here:
http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?m...tart=1&src_model_id=Dw-5600p&action=list_part
The red does look good! Hope you can score some. 


VIA4321 said:


> Damn, I was going to ask the same thing for my black DW-D5600P, think that would look good with the negative display and red resin!


VIA4321, just FYI the bezel from this set will not fit your DW-D5600P. The DWD series uses the GWM/GLX/GLS bezel series. I searched for a matte finish all red bezel+band set for my GW-S5600 and never found one. I settled for the gray resin from the DW-D5600P-8. I agree that the black DW-D5600P would look sharp in red resin. It would be a very aggressive look. Let us know if you find a match!


----------



## VIA4321

tommy.arashikage said:


> -Sorry bub, I've got the red bezel+band and the black bull bars earmarked for an upcoming mod. I'm guessing you already know, but you can order this set here:
> http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?m...tart=1&src_model_id=Dw-5600p&action=list_part
> The red does look good! Hope you can score some.
> 
> VIA4321, just FYI the bezel from this set will not fit your DW-D5600P. The DWD series uses the GWM/GLX/GLS bezel series. I searched for a matte finish all red bezel+band set for my GW-S5600 and never found one. I settled for the gray resin from the DW-D5600P-8. I agree that the black DW-D5600P would look sharp in red resin. It would be a very aggressive look. Let us know if you find a match!


Thanks for the info, admit I had worked that out some time ago and as you say only glossy g-lide bezels seem to be readily available, I thought they did a DW-D in red, but probably thinking of the model you have - shame, but just as well as it would have been really upsetting to get a set of matt red resin for a DW only to find the bezel doesn't fit the DW-D!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Copying Acadian's square with the DW5735C display on the DW5600BB.


----------



## Zednut

I have always had a thing for olive green squares but they are not really available anymore. Luckily you can still buy g5600a-3 strap+bezel combo. I had gw-m5610nv sitting in my drawer so quick swap..b-)


----------



## acadian

Zednut said:


> I have always had a thing for olive green squares but they are not really available anymore. Luckily you can still buy g5600a-3 strap+bezel combo. I had gw-m5610nv sitting in my drawer so quick swap..b-)
> 
> View attachment 13292841


that looks great! Funny because I was just thinking about that this morning. Casio needs to make more squares with nice OD or Army Green resin - that and a nice cobalt blue one.


----------



## Byron2701

Not really a mod, just resin change to GW-5000M-8

























Depending on light resp viewing angle this resin changes color from a very bright beige to pale grey to nearly white


----------



## buddhashenglong

Stoked to finally join this club! Snipping two links off right and left will take 24mm shark mesh down to 16ish to fit the lugs on a G-Shock. I have a couple more mods planned, but definitely cool with this eBay rescue square as it sits now.


----------



## Fullers1845

^That is a cool mod, Brother. Can you show us some more angles of the bracelet meeting the lugs and resin bezel?


----------



## stream9

Just built my own 5030... love it! Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## buddhashenglong

Fullers1845 said:


> ^That is a cool mod, Brother. Can you show us some more angles of the bracelet meeting the lugs and resin bezel?



























The sharp ends of the trimmed links will rub on the lugs, but it is superficial cosmetic damage you never see wearing the watch.


----------



## John_Frum

Are you sure that rubbing isn't destroying the lugs? You may need a replacement case in a few months.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Buckle up custom square dudes, three projects to show off in this one.

The creative vision for the first custom mod was born here. I already have two DW-5030's built from scratch. One has the crystal clear LCD that is shared by the DW-5600M's, DW-5600P's, DW-5030, and a few other squares. My other DW-5030 build has the module from a DW-5035D. So why not add a resin case DW-5030 with a 1545 module as a beater?

Here are the parts for the resin case DW-5030:
DW-5600M-2 case
DW-5030 glass and adhesive
DW-5600E 1545 module
DW-5600E 1545 caseback
DW-5000SL bezel
GW-M5610 band


DW-5600M by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Starting here
----------

DW-5600M case and DW-5030 glass by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Successfully removed the DW-5600M-2 glass and have the DW-5030 glass + adhesive ready to install into the DW-5600M-2 case.
----------

Resin case DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

DW-5030 glass in resin case by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
DW-5030 glass transplanted and pressed into DW-5600M-2 case.
----------

Resin DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

Resin DW-5030 blue EL module 1545 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

Resin DW-5030 caseback by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Module installed and caseback buttoned up. Blue EL of 1545 module is a favorite of mine.
----------

Resin DW-5030 complete by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Brand new resin bezel and band. This square is a GO!

So that's my DW-5030 beater. My plan is to wear it at work and ogle the beautiful DW-5030 crystal graphics without any reservations of it taking some licks.

Custom square mods 2 and 3 forthcoming...


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Part 2 of 3:

Got the idea for a 'modern DW-5600C screwback' from a post in a F17 thread with musings about a DW-5600C reissue. Again, credit to kung-fusion for the creative influence.
----------
Here is the parts loadout for this modern stainless steel case 5600:
DW-5030 case with glass removed (leftover from resin case DW-5030 build)
DW-5030 caseback
DW-5030 o-ring
DW-5030 bezel screws
DW-5600P glass and adhesive
DW-5600M-2 module (leftover from resin case DW-5030 build)


DW-5600P glass with empty SS case by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Here is the empty DW-5030 case next to the DW-5600P glass (glass+adhesive ordered separately) 
----------

Stainless steel case DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

Stainless steel case DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Glass pushed in.
*I applied the adhesive to the glass, then took care to make sure the black hard rubber packing was seated in the SS case before pressing the glass into place. For pressing the crystal into the case I use a table mounted drill press vice that I picked up for $20usd. I cut some crystal press dies from scrap lumber and covered them with contact paper to protect the glass from scratches. For crystal removal I use a setup I created with some 2x4's and a C-clamp. 
Big thanks to kevio and acadian for their crystal removal and installation advice.
----------

Stainless steel case DW-5600P caseback by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

SS DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr

SS DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Module positioned into the case, o-ring lubricated and seated, and caseback screwed on.
----------

SS DW-5600P by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
Here it is with the DW-5000SL bezel applied.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Part 3 of 3:

Third custom mod is another DW-5030. I ordered a DW-5030 glass and adhesive with all the other parts because I did not know if the original DW-5030 glass would come out of the case in one piece. Since it did, I had a spare DW-5030 glass on hand. What to do?
Put it in a beat-up DW-5600E case. 

Another resin case DW-5030 by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
DW-5600E module (1545) and caseback installed. 
-----

2 resin case DW-5030's by tommy arashikage, on Flickr
With red resin and bullbars next to the first resin case DW-5030 mod.


----------



## banderor

^Fantastic stuff!!! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Fullers1845

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

@buddhashenglong: Awesome! You've added shark mesh to 3 G's. Thanks for the pics.

@tommy.arashikage: Hats off. Great looking mods. Thanks for the crystal removal/install explanation too.


----------



## buddhashenglong

John_Frum said:


> Are you sure that rubbing isn't destroying the lugs? You may need a replacement case in a few months.


I was not 100% sure, so I took the mesh off and trimmed the sharp ends a bit closer. Now there is no rub, no worries. I recommend this mod to anyone looking for a different feel on a G-Shock, substantial but not heavy.


----------



## acadian

Thanks to Tommy A for the help and encouragement  this one took a bit of elbow grease but I finally got this module swap done


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> Thanks to Tommy A for the help and encouragement this one took a bit of elbow grease but I finally got this module swap done


Yes Sir! Looks so good.


----------



## ptd

Figured as this is a custom square that I would go ahead and post it up to this thread as well.

I had a spare gold/GMWB5000TFG that I used as the "donor" and ordered the GMWB5000TFC DLC bezel and band from PacParts... Pricewise with the donor and replacement parts it gets pretty close to original MSRP of the DLC/TFC model, but as the TFC was limited (more so than the gold/TFG) I couldn't find one that I was willing to pay the mark up for so this was my compromise... Which ended up turning out quite nice.

-pd


----------



## VIA4321

Think the gun metal and gold go really well together, think I prefer it to both the donor watches this way!
Nicely done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles89

ptd said:


> Figured as this is a custom square that I would go ahead and post it up to this thread as well.
> 
> I had a spare gold/GMWB5000TFG that I used as the "donor" and ordered the GMWB5000TFC DLC bezel and band from PacParts... Pricewise with the donor and replacement parts it gets pretty close to original MSRP of the DLC/TFC model, but as the TFC was limited (more so than the gold/TFG) I couldn't find one that I was willing to pay the mark up for so this was my compromise... Which ended up turning out quite nice.
> 
> -pd


Looks great! Definitely keen to see more pics from different angles!


----------



## Jasabor

To all modders....... Eye candy alert!

Came across this site,its located in Malaysia. New to me. But has anyone dealt with them before maybe?

NCMS Creation Sdn Bhd


----------



## VIA4321

Jasabor said:


> To all modders....... Eye candy alert!
> 
> Came across this site,its located in Malaysia. New to me. But has anyone dealt with them before maybe?
> 
> NCMS Creation Sdn Bhd


Oh dear god no!
Why did you have to send me that link?
Has anyone actually used these as they seem very inexpensive?
I like a few of the less showy ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Sorry about that....... ( NOT! )

Same here,like to know if its all legit and so. Great stuff anyway. Jelly´s,glow in the dark..... Seems to me that the resin is spot on.


----------



## acadian

I'm also super curious if anyone in the US has ever bought from them. 

Prices do seem reasonable but who know what the quality of the bands/bezels is like.


----------



## kevio

Jasabor said:


> To all modders....... Eye candy alert!
> 
> Came across this site,its located in Malaysia. New to me. But has anyone dealt with them before maybe?
> 
> NCMS Creation Sdn Bhd


Really cool that there are other sources for bands and bezels for our watches. Their prices also seem quite reasonable. The printing really isn't necessary but maybe it's what people in the Malaysian market like?

Anyhow, made some changes to my DW5600E over the weekend. This is now using the module from the DW5600M with the less sparkly and smoother looking display and also back to the DW5635C band and bezel.


----------



## stream9

Are there any good videos or step by step instructions on changing the glass on squares?


----------



## acadian

Jasabor said:


> To all modders....... Eye candy alert!
> 
> Came across this site,its located in Malaysia. New to me. But has anyone dealt with them before maybe?
> 
> NCMS Creation Sdn Bhd


If I knew what shipping option to trust, I would totally be down to trying them out.

Anyone every order from Malaysia before?


----------



## Byron2701

Summer resins arrived!

GLX-5600F with resin from GLS-5600KL, with pearl-effect looks more Baby-G like now 









DW-5035D with resin from DW-5600P, totally changes the golden look on the crystal imo. Maybe I should try the resin on the GW-5000 :think:


----------



## dududuckling

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Hello,

I have a spare DW-5600HR lying around and would like to convert it to resemble the 35th anniversary with red/black/gold that they never made (to my knowledge). I have the DW-5035C and thought this custom DW-5600/5030 will make a great company.

Here's what I'm thinking:

DW-5600HR 3129 Module
DW-5030 Case center
DW-5035 Case back
DW-5035 O-ring
DW-5035 Button (2,4,8-H)
DW-5035 Button (10-H)
DW-5035 E-ring Buttons x4
GW-5000HR Bezel - Is this a direct drop in with the rest of the DW parts?
GW-5000HR Band with GW-5035 Keeper and Buckle








DW-5035








DW-5600HR








DW-5030 Case Center








GW-5000HR Bezel








GW-5000HR Band








GW-5035 Strap keeper and buckle transplant into the GW-5000HR band

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Slighted modded 2001 screwbacks which until recently were the only squares with a metal bracelet. DW5000D (red) and DW5000BL (blue). I changed up the module and bezel on the D, and changed the module on the BL. I also removed the bull bars which came stock.

p.s. the BL is Japan, the D is Thailand, and after 17 years, no difference in quality or how they've held up.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fergfour said:


> Slighted modded 2001 screwbacks which until recently were the only squares with a metal bracelet. DW5000D (red) and DW5000BL (blue). I changed up the module and bezel on the D, and changed the module on the BL. I also removed the bull bars which came stock.
> 
> p.s. the BL is Japan, the D is Thailand, and after 17 years, no difference in quality or how they've held up.


Nice to see you back at it in this thread. The crystal on the D and BL have had my interest lately. The silver outline with a touch of red/blue looks sharp. Well played with the module match.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fergfour said:


> Slighted modded 2001 screwbacks which until recently were the only squares with a metal bracelet. DW5000D (red) and DW5000BL (blue). I changed up the module and bezel on the D, and changed the module on the BL. I also removed the bull bars which came stock.
> 
> p.s. the BL is Japan, the D is Thailand, and after 17 years, no difference in quality or how they've held up.
> 
> View attachment 13382507
> View attachment 13382513
> View attachment 13382517
> View attachment 13382523
> View attachment 13382525


Amazing pair Ferg....so nice!


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> Nice to see you back at it in this thread. The crystal on the D and BL have had my interest lately. The silver outline with a touch of red/blue looks sharp. Well played with the module match.


Thanks tommy, yeah it's been a while. The stock displays on these two 5000's are rather plain, I figured this swap adds a little more interest. I always liked the blue lettering on the BL bezel and I felt the D needed a splash of color (red of course to match the tiny bit of red on the dial). I got lucky and one in the parts bin (I forget what model it's from) and there you go. It's a slightly different silver shade than the original but close enough.
For those that aren't aware, the red module is from a DW5700ML (yes they are interchangeable with DW5000's), the silver is from a DW5000LV, which is is the predecessor of the DW5035D display, but without the box around the day date which gives it a very clean look. Ferg


----------



## Nipponophile

GWX-5600B-7CR fitted with olive green bezel and strap from DW-5600M-3ER, plus reversed video display from application of polarising film.
I god-damn love this creation.


----------



## Dr. Wong

The DW5600DC looks very good and long caught my eyes. But I missed the chance to get it when it was out. It's now harder to find and more expensive.








So bought the alternative model DW5600DE, one with positive. But to me the positive display is a little plain. Since I have a DW5600BB, a little swap solved the problem. 














While not exactly the same as the "DC" (differences in logos), it's close enough. The "BB" is now a positive stealth square, with a little bit of green tint from the "DE" display.


----------



## SauceKing

The question has been asked in the gw5000 thread. Has anyone done a hydro mod?


----------



## Nipponophile

May I present to you "Agent Orange", a GW-M5610R-1JF fitted with the orange bezel and strap (Casio part number 10364867) from a GW-M5610MR-4. The module display is _particularly_ orange (which this picture doesn't quite show); the overall feeling it gives is like being squirted in the face by a giant Satsuma!


----------



## Fujoor

Nipponophile said:


> May I present to you "Agent Orange", a GW-M5610R-1JF fitted with the orange bezel and strap (Casio part number 10364867) from a GW-M5610MR-4. The module display is _particularly_ orange (which this picture doesn't quite show); the overall feeling it gives is like being squirted in the face by a giant Satsuma!
> 
> View attachment 13389133


I'm planning to make this mod as soon as I get my orange parts.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Nipponophile said:


> May I present to you "Agent Orange", a GW-M5610R-1JF fitted with the orange bezel and strap (Casio part number 10364867) from a GW-M5610MR-4. The module display is _particularly_ orange (which this picture doesn't quite show); the overall feeling it gives is like being squirted in the face by a giant Satsuma!
> 
> View attachment 13389133


Here we go 









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Those modded orange squares look awesome!!! good work!


----------



## Nipponophile

Fujoor said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Snap! Great work.


----------



## Nipponophile

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present "You Are My Sunshine" - the watch I've worn many times strolling on the beach, lapping up the rays on this newly boiling planet, many times this summer.

The watch is a G-SHOCK GW-M5600A-7ER, featuring the yellow bezel and strap (Casio part number 10330724) from a GW-M5600A-9, a JaysAndKays black bullbar, finished off with a DLC buckle. That DLC buckle cost me more than most watches in the Casio catalogue!









The finishing touch:


----------



## harald-hans

Has anybody ever bought something from this company ... ?

https://www.instagram.com/gshock.customworks/


----------



## dududuckling

I have just ordered the gold and dlc bezel from them. I plan to add the gold bezel to DW-5035D-1 and the dark dlc bezel to GW-5035A-1. My thought is the DW will accentuates the gold whereas the GW with negative display will be dark stealth. Hopefully the gold and dark coating of the bezels will match the buttons and buckles of the watches. I’ll post pictures.


----------



## Fujoor

3 new mods









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fujoor said:


> 3 new mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nice! Where did you get the yellow and blue lcds?


----------



## acadian

dududuckling said:


> I have just ordered the gold and *dlc bezel *from them. I plan to add the gold bezel to DW-5035D-1 and the dark dlc bezel to GW-5035A-1. My thought is the DW will accentuates the gold whereas the GW with negative display will be dark stealth. Hopefully the gold and dark coating of the bezels will match the buttons and buckles of the watches. I'll post pictures.


I hope you are aware that it's not DLC coated but Anodized - so it won't be as durable.


----------



## Nipponophile

This is the watch I wear often to the office to be anonymous around the other white shirt wearers. 
It is a DW-5600M-3ER fitted with a white bezel from a DW-5600EH-7V and a white strap (which will need to be renewed soon due to wear).


----------



## Fujoor

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



lukemeetze said:


> Nice! Where did you get the yellow and blue lcds?


The yellow is a 25th anniversary model gw-m5625 and the blue is a standard model gw-m5610ba.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

All you need is a cheap nicely used DW-5000ST from Japan,some military green resin laying around a good cleaning and there it is. A DW-5000ST with little scratching,so i can wear it without the worries to damage the thing.


----------



## Nipponophile

My little boy wanted me to make him a funky watch for school. Yessiree, and he got one! 
A GW-M5600-1ER fitted with a turquoise bezel and strap (from GW-M5610MD-2). 
The strap is the exquisite super-soft rubber like on the GW-5000. Job done!


----------



## Fujoor

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Another shot of the 25th anniversary glacier gold.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Poor man's GMW-B5000TFC-1? Actually wasn't going for that, but GW-M5610 with Jay and Kay's metal bracelet adapters is kinda like an homage lol:









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Matt Stone said:


> Poor man's GMW-B5000TFC-1? Actually wasn't going for that, but GW-M5610 with Jay and Kay's metal bracelet adapters is kinda like an homage lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


They also make adapters that are metal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles89

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fujoor said:


> Another shot of the 25th anniversary glacier gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Really love what you've done here with the yellow/gold! Well done!


----------



## Steelerswit

Kinda square, but actually a tonneau. G-350 body with G-511 module.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fujoor

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Charles89 said:


> Really love what you've done here with the yellow/gold! Well done!


Thanks! I really dig the mustard yellow combo myself 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

A simple mod, but my first.
GW-M5610 with a new white bezel and strap.








I love the look of a white G, and my GW-5000 has black covered. 
I was amazed at the gunk that built up under the bezel. Three years of bio-debris. Gross.


----------



## dumpweed

il Pirati said:


> A simple mod, but my first.
> GW-M5610 with a new white bezel and strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of a white G, and my GW-5000 has black covered.
> I was amazed at the gunk that built up under the bezel. Three years of bio-debris. Gross.


Newbie question, how do you know if it's compatible?
For example:
What parts are compatible with dw-5035?
Can I drop a solar module (the one in gwm5610) in it?


----------



## il Pirati

dumpweed said:


> Newbie question, how do you know if it's compatible?
> For example:
> What parts are compatible with dw-5035?
> Can I drop a solar module (the one in gwm5610) in it?


I just went on PacParts and ordered the strap under the model number. I've seen a lengthy compatibility chart, but I don't know where.


----------



## Matt Stone

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



dumpweed said:


> Newbie question, how do you know if it's compatible?
> For example:
> What parts are compatible with dw-5035?
> Can I drop a solar module (the one in gwm5610) in it?


I'll take zero credit for this (it's been posted by many, I don't know the creator), here you go.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

il Pirati said:


> I just went on PacParts and ordered the strap under the model number. I've seen a lengthy compatibility chart, but I don't know where.


I suppose all models starting with "gwm5610" are compatible with each other?
Casio gwm5610 Parts and Accessories


----------



## dumpweed

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Matt Stone said:


> I'll take zero credit for this (it's been posted by many, I don't know the creator), here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I suppose DW-5035 is compatible with DW-5000 ?


----------



## dumpweed

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Matt Stone said:


> I'll take zero credit for this (it's been posted by many, I don't know the creator), here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I suppose DW-5035 is compatible with DW-5000 ?


----------



## Matt Stone

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



dumpweed said:


> Thank you!
> I suppose DW-5035 is compatible with DW-5000 ?


You know, I don't have any screwback ones myself so I'd wait for another to confirm but I do believe that it should be.


----------



## tauntauntaun

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Matt Stone said:


> You know, I don't have any screwback ones myself so I'd wait for another to confirm but I do believe that it should be.


They are compatible. Just swapped the modules between my 5000 and 5035.


----------



## il Pirati

dumpweed said:


> I suppose all models starting with "gwm5610" are compatible with each other?
> Casio gwm5610 Parts and Accessories


Yup!


----------



## acadian

Jasabor said:


> To all modders....... Eye candy alert!
> 
> Came across this site,its located in Malaysia. New to me. But has anyone dealt with them before maybe?
> 
> NCMS Creation Sdn Bhd


so has anyone in the US tried ordering from them?

I see they now have a FedEx shipping option (actually two - not sure why tho).

I so want to buy some but I'm at lost when it comes to shipping option. I just don't want to have the package get held up at customs or get hit with additional import charges later.


----------



## dududuckling

I paired a black anodized bezel on the GW-5035 to bring its look up to speed like the GMW-B5000 series. I am pretty happy that the bezel matches the color of the buttons, screws, and buckle. Very stealthy. But the more I look at it, perhaps a gold bezel would make it pop better? But then it will look like the GMW kolor edition.


----------



## kevio

dududuckling said:


> I paired a black anodized bezel on the GW-5035 to bring its look up to speed like the GMW-B5000 series. I am pretty happy that the bezel matches the color of the buttons, screws, and buckle. Very stealthy. But the more I look at it, perhaps a gold bezel would make it pop better? But then it will look like the GMW kolor edition.


Really cool dududuckling! For a moment there, I thought it was a negative GMW-B5000TFC. Where did you source the bezel from?


----------



## dududuckling

kevio said:


> Really cool dududuckling! For a moment there, I thought it was a negative GMW-B5000TFC. Where did you source the bezel from?


Thanks. This one I got from eBay, but I can't find it anymore - DW5600/GW5000 Stainless steel bezel.

If you go on Instagram, @gshock.customworks also has it in gold, silver, and black anodized, but I am not sure if the fit and finish are the same. I will receive them next week; hoping to put the gold bezel on the DW-5035D.


----------



## kevio

dududuckling said:


> Thanks. This one I got from eBay, but I can't find it anymore - DW5600/GW5000 Stainless steel bezel.
> 
> If you go on Instagram, @gshock.customworks also has it in gold, silver, and black anodized, but I am not sure if the fit and finish are the same. I will receive them next week; hoping to put the gold bezel on the DW-5035D.


Can't wait to see the others that you ordered!


----------



## SauceKing

How much was the metal bezel?


----------



## dududuckling

Does anyone know how to maintain its shine? I am thinking putting a dab of liquid turtle (car) wax or something from time to time to keep its shine. Would it be such a bad idea?

I have purchased extra band and bezel for this, but hoping to keep it for a long time.


----------



## acadian

This square will live to tell "clear" time for many more years to come.

Polishing crystals is so time-consuming but when you achieve the results you're looking for it is very very rewarding.


----------



## Fullers1845

^What material are you using to polish it? I've got a nick on my GW5K glass, that I would love to buff out.

Meanwhile, I installed a screen protector that Ottovon recommended, and I can't even see the scratch underneath. Win!


----------



## acadian

Fullers1845 said:


> ^What material are you using to polish it? I've got a nick on my GW5K glass, that I would love to buff out.
> 
> Meanwhile, I installed a screen protector that Ottovon recommended, and I can't even see the scratch underneath. Win!


well it depends how deep the scratches are. if you can feel it with your finger nail it will require some sanding with sandpaper.

otherwise Cerium Oxide mixed with distilled water. But make sure you have good toons and perhaps some cocktails because that might take a while. This one took me a bit over 1h but my last one was 3 hours of polishing before getting the results I was looking for.


----------



## Fullers1845

^At what point do you just call it and replace the crystal? (Also bought a spare for my GW5K with my last PacParts order...)


----------



## acadian

Fullers1845 said:


> ^At what point do you just call it and replace the crystal? (Also bought a spare for my GW5K with my last PacParts order...)


I always replace when it's an option...but often times it's not.


----------



## Ottovonn

Fullers1845 said:


> ^What material are you using to polish it? I've got a nick on my GW5K glass, that I would love to buff out.
> 
> Meanwhile, I installed a screen protector that Ottovon recommended, and I can't even see the scratch underneath. Win!


I'm happy it's working out for you. |>


----------



## erebus

Here's my GLS-5600V-3JF with the soft GW-5000-1JF strap on it. This simple strap change breathes new life into this square I think. The stock velcro strap is super bulky and almost unwearable in all situations except over a puffy parka/jacket which is in and of itself a questionable fashion choice.


----------



## dumpweed

Do you know if I can put a solar module from gwm5610 into a screwback dw5035? ?

TIA


----------



## dududuckling

Another one...


----------



## Matt Stone

Quick question:

Best way to remove the paint from a G-LIDE resin Bezel? Also I might like making it a matte finish, but for sure removing the yellow.


----------



## Matt Stone

Saw acetone suggested on an old thread that did nothing but a good cleaning.


----------



## tauntauntaun

dududuckling said:


> Another one...


----------



## dududuckling

Both of them now... I love the extra weight! 😎 If I have to scale my collection, it will probably be these two, plus a GPR-B1000 and the MRG.


----------



## dududuckling

I decided to do something with the Kikuo Ibe-signed DW-5600HR from Toppers. I detached the straps and kept it in the safe place; am still looking for a small-size glass container where I can lay the straps straight and secure it in some way. As for the watch module, here's a quick Photoshop work:

















DW-5600HR Module
DW-5030-1 Glass and Adhesive Tape
GW-5000HR Band
GW-5000HR Bezel or Silver anodized bezel to match the buttons and buckle.


----------



## kevio

Pretty cool dudu. I had tried something similar to what you had in the first picture with a GWM5610. Unfortunately I wasn't able to match the shade of red on the bezel to the red ring on the crystal. Hopefully you'll have better results than what I was able to do.


----------



## kevio

I was wrong, it was a DW5030 that I had paired with the red lettering on the bezel and not the GWM5610. Kinda hard to tell in my picture but the shade of red on the lettering and the ring didn't match and imo, looked bad.


----------



## dumpweed

Upside down


----------



## dududuckling

kevio said:


> I was wrong, it was a DW5030 that I had paired with the red lettering on the bezel and not the GWM5610. Kinda hard to tell in my picture but the shade of red on the lettering and the ring didn't match and imo, looked bad.


I agree with you... its the wrong shade of red. The best would be the classic black bezel with white lettering like the one on GW-M5610. If you know what model of DW5600 has that, I sure appreciate it!


----------



## dududuckling

dumpweed said:


> Upside down
> 
> View attachment 13444143


Its good to be different!


----------



## Matt Stone

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Got my GW5000 strap in. My God why is this not the standard strap material? It's awesome.

If anybody on the fence reads this, let it be known that at least this is one more vote saying that it is absolutely worth it! Now once I get the GLS-5600CL-3 green resin this one will be complete.


----------



## dumpweed

dududuckling said:


> Its good to be different!


The bezel appears to be symmetrical.


----------



## dududuckling

In the meantime, a DW-5035D with custom bezel


----------



## kevio

dududuckling said:


> I agree with you... its the wrong shade of red. The best would be the classic black bezel with white lettering like the one on GW-M5610. If you know what model of DW5600 has that, I sure appreciate it!


With the negative display either the normal DW5600E would work or as Acadian had suggested to me, the bezel from the DW5000SL. That one seems to have brighter white lettering even compared to the DE5600E. I just ordered one to try but I'll take Acadians word for it.


----------



## dududuckling

kevio said:


> With the negative display either the normal DW5600E would work or as Acadian had suggested to me, the bezel from the DW5000SL. That one seems to have brighter white lettering even compared to the DE5600E. I just ordered one to try but I'll take Acadians word for it.


Thanks a lot! After much though, I had a last minute change of heart. It will be DW-5600HR module with DW-5600BBN glass, DW-5600HR/GW-5000HR band, and black anodized bezel. Will post once I get all my parts together.


----------



## dududuckling

The bezel will look like this.


----------



## kevio

Wow, that would look pretty awesome! Can't wait to see the results dududuckling!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Finally got around to restoring a DW-5600CL I have had for a few months.

1. Replaced the cracked crystal with a new one.
2. Polished the caseback.
3. Cleaned the case and all hardware.
4. Installed a new battery + o-ring.
5. New resin band and bezel.

I knew I did not want to use the OEM cloth band, so I swapped it for a 5610 band. I also knew I could not deal with the two-tone bezel paint (gray 'PROTECTION' / red 'G-SHOCK'), so a handful of bezels were modeled for the decision:


GW-5000HR (Fail. The red bezel paint is too red.)


GB-5600B (Nope. The sparkly bezel paint is too...sparkly. Makes the overall aesthetic too busy.)


DW-5600E (Almost, but no. The gray bezel paint is too light.)


DW-5600MS (Winner. This minimalist stealth bezel works for me by allowing the crystal graphics and "red-eye" LCD to do all of the talking.)


Change my mind, haha.


----------



## harald-hans

I have ordered this set of full metal bezel´s for my GW-5000 - does anybody know where can I get golden/black screws and a golden clasp ?


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> Finally got around to restoring a DW-5600CL I have had for a few months.
> 
> 1. Replaced the cracked crystal with a new one.
> 2. Polished the caseback.
> 3. Cleaned the case and all hardware.
> 4. Installed a new battery + o-ring.
> 5. New resin band and bezel.
> 
> I knew I did not want to use the OEM cloth band, so I swapped it for a 5610 band. I also knew I could not deal with the two-tone bezel paint (gray 'PROTECTION' / red 'G-SHOCK'), so a handful of bezels were modeled for the decision:
> 
> Change my mind, haha.


Very nice - I like my CL. I just wish my stock strap still had life in it. I think I replaced my bezel with a CL one, but I don't mine dual colors on the bezel.


----------



## dududuckling

harald-hans said:


> I have ordered this set of full metal bezel´s for my GW-5000 - does anybody know where can I get golden/black screws and a golden clasp ?
> 
> View attachment 13450321


I order from Pac Parts.

Golden screw and clasp would be from DW-5035E

Not sure about black screw, probably from GW-5035A


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you ...


----------



## VIA4321

Having seen the Japan release of the DW5600 for Barneys, New York that had either a goat leather or alligator strap I felt inspired to create my own version using a DW-D5600P-1JF as the base.

I bought a Hirsch rebel strap in black leather (22mm)









This strap comes with its own strap adapters to mount the watch, my idea was to use these and trim them from 22mm to the requisite 16mm to fit the G.
































Looks good laying flat, very neat.
But . . . . .








Not sure the watch sits right when it is on the wrist.
Plan B
















Using a set of Casio's adapters makes the difference.
It never fails to amaze me how annoying it is to fit these adapters, 10 minutes in one side fitted with minor issues, second adapter took nearly 30 minutes of intense concentration and copious amounts of swearing at it, but I think it was all worthwhile.
The strap, although expensive is beautifully made, soft, supple and smells lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Matt Stone said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Best way to remove the paint from a G-LIDE resin Bezel? Also I might like making it a matte finish, but for sure removing the yellow.


you want to strip all the paint off? acetone soak and lots of scrubbing/wet sanding will do the job but if you do, all youll be left with is patchy raw resin. there are some models with a clear coat over colour but im pretty sure this isnt one, even if you could remove the clear evenly you wouldnt be left with a nice matte finish afterwards. with resin in such good nick, i'd just sell it and buy the set you really want.
acetone is also the way to go if you just want to remove the text but its far more forgiving with plain black resin, even then i still prefer to just paint over the original colour, way easier, way less stuffing around.


----------



## Jasabor

So,today i had to change the battery on my DW-5000ST. Problem was,no tooling to open the case back. So,i made a tooling for that job.









All i needed was a piece of aluminum. Not too thick,it has to fit the indents on the case back. And soft enough,not to damage the case back.

























And the tooling can be used for a stand for taking pictures of G-Shock´s.









And for the looks,i added some rubber padding.









New battery installed,made a tooling for it and all this made my weekend! b-) And i hope it is some inspiration for you. Making things yourself,is such fun.


----------



## lukemeetze

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Jasabor said:


> So,today i had to change the battery on my DW-5000ST. Problem was,no tooling to open the case back. So,i made a tooling for that job.
> 
> View attachment 13461727
> 
> 
> All i needed was a piece of aluminum. Not too thick,it has to fit the indents on the case back. And soft enough,not to damage the case back.
> 
> View attachment 13461745
> 
> 
> View attachment 13461747
> 
> 
> View attachment 13461755
> 
> 
> And the tooling can be used for a stand for taking pictures of G-Shock´s.
> 
> View attachment 13461759
> 
> 
> And for the looks,i added some rubber padding.
> 
> View attachment 13461761
> 
> 
> New battery installed,made a tooling for it and all this made my weekend! b-) And i hope it is some inspiration for you. Making things yourself,is such fun.


Nice job! That was a great solution. Nice thing about your tool is there is no need for adjusting it to get it right which means less chance of slippage. I have to make sure my Jaxa tool is adjusted just right and also have to be careful not to accidentally adjust it when I'm pushing down to open/close the case back. Might get around to making one myself one day. How thick was the aluminum you used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Thanks!

It is 2 milimeters thick,but 3 is maximum. The whole idea started when i saw too many damaged case back on Rakuten. Perfect G-Shock´s,mostly in mint condition. But with scratches on the back due to slipping with Jaxa tools. Then i started thinking,if i need to open a G-Shock for battry replacement,i not going to use a tool like a Jaxa tool. Damaging a Anniversary case back is a nightmare to me. So,i came up with this. Downside is,i need another one for,lets say,a Frogman. So,i will make another one soon.


----------



## lukemeetze

Jasabor said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It is 2 milimeters thick,but 3 is maximum. The whole idea started when i saw too many damaged case back on Rakuten. Perfect G-Shock´s,mostly in mint condition. But with scratches on the back due to slipping with Jaxa tools. Then i started thinking,if i need to open a G-Shock for battry replacement,i not going to use a tool like a Jaxa tool. Damaging a Anniversary case back is a nightmare to me. So,i came up with this. Downside is,i need another one for,lets say,a Frogman. So,i will make another one soon.


Where you seeing these on rakuten? You could probably sell those. I'd buy one for a gw5000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

I never saw something like this for sale. Maybe there is something like this for sale,somewhere. But,its easy to make it yourself. Maybe i have to contact Bergeon for a patent and money...... b-)


----------



## Epal2Apol

Here's one from ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...808858&hash=item3ab54957d1:g:tn0AAOSwAYtWNBC1


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian

Seeking knowledge from my fellow modders.

Any of you found a paint that matches the gold color on the bezel of the DW-5035D for example?

I've been looking and experimenting with different colors but I've yet to be able to find a color that is close.


----------



## clarencek




----------



## Matt Stone

Got my Bezel in.

GLS-5600CL-3 Bezel and GW-5000 strap on a GLX-5600. I do like it. It's a bit more "OD Greenish" than I'd like (not as dark as I had hoped). Looks great in softer light.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

I've got a DW-5600 square project near completion, just waiting on a couple of parts to arrive. Tonight I was contemplating which black bezel to use and decided to grab a handful of the bezels I have on hand. I chose the DW-5600HR after comparing the bezel letter coloring against the following other bezels:


So if you find yourself in a bezel quandary, there might be something for you here. 
----------
Some black bezels I do not have that would add some more clarification to this range of black-->gray-->white:
GW-5000 (except the one on my watch and I wasn't motivated enough to take it off)
GW-5000B
DW-5600HT (bright white)

A similar spectrum could be done with the GW-M/GLS/GLX series of bezels as well.


----------



## acadian

My project this morning was making a modern interpretation of the 5600EG by transferring everything into screwback case.

I started with a DW-5735D case that I had left after using the module for another mod I did.

The delicate part was pressing out the crystals since I was afraid of breaking or damaging them - but I took my time use just enough heat to soften the glue and out they came!!

Pressing the 5600EG crystal into the screwback case was fairly straightforward but again, I took my time to make sure that 1) it went in straight 2) I didn't damage it 3) sat flush with the case.

Getting the 1545 module into the 5735 case took a little bit of elbow grease but I finally got it in. One thing I had to do is remove the white spacing films Casio now uses in their screwbacks.

Pretty stoked with the outcome.

My press setup 









Those white spacing films I was talking about 









Module in



























With bezel on


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hey, @tommy.arashikage (and others), I figure I should lean on you guys for this advice! I recently ordered a spare bezel for my GW-M5610 from PacParts. It just came in and I apparently ordered what I thought was an equivalent matte bezel but without the white lettering. What I got was a glossy black that just won't do.

My 5610 is the ubiquitous one (positive, red line, etc.). Do you happen to know offhand what bezel I should order to have the same matte tone of the black resin but without the white lettering? (All black, basically, but without resorting to nail polish remover or whatnot.)

And I suppose the follow-up question is whether you think that would even look any good.


----------



## lukemeetze

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, @tommy.arashikage (and others), I figure I should lean on you guys for this advice! I recently ordered a spare bezel for my GW-M5610 from PacParts. It just came in and I apparently ordered what I thought was an equivalent matte bezel but without the white lettering. What I got was a glossy black that just won't do.
> 
> My 5610 is the ubiquitous one (positive, red line, etc.). Do you happen to know offhand what bezel I should order to have the same matte tone of the black resin but without the white lettering? (All black, basically, but without resorting to nail polish remover or whatnot.)
> 
> And I suppose the follow-up question is whether you think that would even look any good.


I just put a gwm5510 bc bezel on mine and it looks. When I get home in but I'll post a pic of it. I think it looks good. Just faint grey paint in place of white for the letters. Almost no paint at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, @tommy.arashikage (and others), I figure I should lean on you guys for this advice! I recently ordered a spare bezel for my GW-M5610 from PacParts. It just came in and I apparently ordered what I thought was an equivalent matte bezel but without the white lettering. What I got was a glossy black that just won't do.
> 
> My 5610 is the ubiquitous one (positive, red line, etc.). Do you happen to know offhand what bezel I should order to have the same matte tone of the black resin but without the white lettering? (All black, basically, but without resorting to nail polish remover or whatnot.)
> 
> And I suppose the follow-up question is whether you think that would even look any good.


You might try a GW-M5610-1B bezel if subtle, dark gray lettering will do.


----------



## GaryK30

lukemeetze said:


> I just put a gwm5510 bc bezel on mine and it looks. When I get home in but I'll post a pic of it. I think it looks good. Just faint grey paint in place of white for the letters. Almost no paint at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appears to be the same bezel in my pics above.

PacParts: 91087954759


----------



## Facelessman

Dear modlers, out of my curiosity. Will metal bezel from GMWB5000 fit previous gen like gw-5000 or dw-5035 or dw-5600?

After some research, I think it won't. Thanks


----------



## lukemeetze

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



GaryK30 said:


> Appears to be the same bezel in my pics above.
> 
> PacParts: 91087954759


Well you beat me to it. Must have posted as I was typing that. According to pac parts it's the same one. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> My project this morning was making a modern interpretation of the 5600EG by transferring everything into screwback case.
> 
> I started with a DW-5735D case that I had left after using the module for another mod I did.
> 
> The delicate part was pressing out the crystals since I was afraid of breaking or damaging them - but I took my time use just enough heat to soften the glue and out they came!!
> 
> Pressing the 5600EG crystal into the screwback case was fairly straightforward but again, I took my time to make sure that 1) it went in straight 2) I didn't damage it 3) sat flush with the case.
> 
> Getting the 1545 module into the 5735 case took a little bit of elbow grease but I finally got it in. One thing I had to do is remove the white spacing films Casio now uses in their screwbacks.
> 
> Pretty stoked with the outcome.
> 
> With bezel on


Awesome Acadian! The best part is that it's a Fox Fire crystal!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> My project this morning was making a modern interpretation of the 5600EG by transferring everything into screwback case.
> 
> Pretty stoked with the outcome.


It looks so good, man! Congrats and great job on the build! Pro level for sure.

Did the 1545 seem any easier than the 3229? You have my kudos for putting a 1545 in there instead of the 3229. Blue EL is a looker.


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> It looks so good, man! Congrats and great job on the build! Pro level for sure.
> 
> Did the 1545 seem any easier than the 3229? You have my kudos for putting a 1545 in there instead of the 3229. Blue EL is a looker.


Thanks Tommy!! Well you know me, I wanted the gold colored LCD of the 5600EG so I had to go with the 1545.

Yes I still had to use a fair amount of pressure to 1) get the module in and 2) to get the screwback on. I think it went in easier after I removed the top and bottom white strips that's inside the 5735D case. I tried before removing them and I couldn't get the 1545 housing to go all the way in - but it was much easier after removing those.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, @tommy.arashikage (and others), I figure I should lean on you guys for this advice! I recently ordered a spare bezel for my GW-M5610 from PacParts. It just came in and I apparently ordered what I thought was an equivalent matte bezel but without the white lettering. What I got was a glossy black that just won't do.
> 
> My 5610 is the ubiquitous one (positive, red line, etc.). Do you happen to know offhand what bezel I should order to have the same matte tone of the black resin but without the white lettering? (All black, basically, but without resorting to nail polish remover or whatnot.)
> 
> And I suppose the follow-up question is whether you think that would even look any good.


So you intended to order a matte all-black bezel, but instead ordered and/or received a glossy all-black bezel. That is my understanding of the issue, I hope I have it right. If so, you likely ordered the GW-M5610BB bezel. It is all-black and glossy.

A matte all-black bezel can be utilized from the DW-D5600P-1 watch. The DW-D5600 watch series have bezels that are compatible with the GW-M56XX watch series. Hope this helps.

GaryK30 and lukemeetze offered to you the bezel from the GW-M5610-1B / GW-M5610BC. This is a matte black bezel with darker gray letter coloring than the letter coloring on your GW-M5610. See the pic below for some reference:


Top row L to R: DW-D5600P-7, DW-D5600P-8, GW-M5610BA
Bottom row L to R: GW-M5610, GW-M5610-1B/BC, DW-D5600P-1


----------



## Sir-Guy

@lukemeetze and @GaryK30, thanks so much for the bezel suggestion. I think the dark gray could look all right! And @tommy.arashikage, I really appreciate the all-black DW-D5600 bezel suggestion. I didn't think to look at that model. That's the one I was trying to get and instead got a glossy version.

I think I might just order both and see which one strikes me. My intention was to have it as a spare for when it needed replacement, but I suspect I'll be tempted to switch it out just for aesthetics. 

Thanks again, gentlemen. Very knowledgeable and helpful!


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> Thanks Tommy!! Well you know me, I wanted the gold colored LCD of the 5600EG so I had to go with the 1545.
> 
> Yes I still had to use a fair amount of pressure to 1) get the module in and 2) to get the screwback on. I think it went in easier after I removed the top and bottom white strips that's inside the 5735D case. I tried before removing them and I couldn't get the 1545 housing to go all the way in - but it was much easier after removing those.


Speaking of displays, the data displayed is the same between the 1545 and 3229. My guess is that the display from your 5600EG will work with a 3229 module. If you have extra modules and parts layout around, might as well give it a try. Unfortunately I don't have a watch with the 1545 module otherwise I'd try and let you know.


----------



## lukemeetze

Sir-Guy said:


> @lukemeetze and @GaryK30, thanks so much for the bezel suggestion. I think the dark gray could look all right! And @tommy.arashikage, I really appreciate the all-black DW-D5600 bezel suggestion. I didn't think to look at that model. That's the one I was trying to get and instead got a glossy version.
> 
> I think I might just order both and see which one strikes me. My intention was to have it as a spare for when it needed replacement, but I suspect I'll be tempted to switch it out just for aesthetics.
> 
> Thanks again, gentlemen. Very knowledgeable and helpful!











Here's what it looks like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, @tommy.arashikage (and others), I figure I should lean on you guys for this advice! I recently ordered a spare bezel for my GW-M5610 from PacParts. It just came in and I apparently ordered what I thought was an equivalent matte bezel but without the white lettering. What I got was a glossy black that just won't do.
> 
> My 5610 is the ubiquitous one (positive, red line, etc.). Do you happen to know offhand what bezel I should order to have the same matte tone of the black resin but without the white lettering? (All black, basically, but without resorting to nail polish remover or whatnot.)
> 
> And I suppose the follow-up question is whether you think that would even look any good.


I have twice had pacparts send me the wrong bezel in the right packaging.

Check the packaging to make sure the part number matches your intended order. Then verify the bezel does not match the part number ie glossy instead of matte.

Call them up and explain the situation. They should make it right.

Here's my latest, DW-5025D with DW-5600EG resin.









































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

So what do you do when you can't find any more gold DW-5600C-9V bezel/case screws? You make your own


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> So what do you do when you can't find any more gold DW-5600C-9V bezel/case screws? You make your own


How did you do it?


----------



## Fullers1845

He has the “Midas touch”.


----------



## dumpweed

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Anyone knows whom I can buy DW-5035E Parts, ex: Bezel, strap etc from?

TIA

View attachment 13504919


----------



## kevio

dumpweed said:


> Anyone knows whom I can buy DW-5035E Bezel (Glacier/clear) from?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 13504919


You can pre-order from Topper Jewelers.


----------



## Fujoor

Gw-m5625 with a yellow resin. A good match if I may say so!









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Sorry, I mean parts.


kevio said:


> You can pre-order from Topper Jewelers.


----------



## lukemeetze

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



dumpweed said:


> Anyone knows whom I can buy DW-5035E Parts, ex: Bezel, strap etc from?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 13504919


Pacparts should have them available soon. They aren't yet though as I just checked. The model does come up though so the next thing will be the parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

I’m looking for a bezel for my GW-M5610 for a mod that’ll look at home green & tan cammies. So either an olive green or a khaki bezel. I’m going to put it on the combo bracelet, and add bull bars. I’m concerned about the red on the face causing a weird look with a colored bezel. Anyone have any examples, or suggestions?


----------



## Facelessman

I ordered parts for my first project last week. Waiting part is killing me.


----------



## Incompass

Love the Yellow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Thanks to stuart77(in this thread post #3) for the inspiration...









Well, that was a one of my better ideas, *NOT*! Lasted about an hour and a half. Mrs. kenls has swiped it.


----------



## FarmeR57

Recently scored a GW-M5610MR-4JF on a local buy/sell. Had hoped to get a "military star" model at some point and if I could have picked one, this probably would have been it. Very happy to find this model locally and for reasonable price.

However, history has shown me I like bright watches but rarely wear them. Off to Pac Parts for a black bezel and GW5000 strap...

























Unsure if a simple resin swap qualifies as "custom" but I sure like it.

btw, is it me or is the GW5000 strap kind of short?


----------



## computer_freak

This makes for a nice summer watch. I call it the Glossy Panda.


----------



## lukemeetze

FarmeR57 said:


> Recently scored a GW-M5610MR-4JF on a local buy/sell. Had hoped to get a "military star" model at some point and if I could have picked one, this probably would have been it. Very happy to find this model locally and for reasonable price.
> 
> However, history has shown me I like bright watches but rarely wear them. Off to Pac Parts for a black bezel and GW5000 strap...
> 
> View attachment 13514701
> 
> 
> View attachment 13514703
> 
> 
> View attachment 13514699
> 
> 
> Unsure if a simple resin swap qualifies as "custom" but I sure like it.
> 
> btw, is it me or is the GW5000 strap kind of short?


The gw5000 strap is shorter than the one you took off. It's the same length as he standard square strap though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoseekr

Speaking of the 5000 strap. I am wondering if there is any band with that classic shape that comes with a black steel buckle instead of silver? I am wondering because I have a 5600ms which is all blacked out, even the screws and buttons. However I much prefer the classic tapered bands like the one above to the newer shape like the one that comes on the 5600ms.


----------



## perfectlykevin

Has anyone tried to modify a 5600C strap to fit a current 5600E or GW-5000? I prefer the look of the 5600C strap but know the 18mm lug is a no-go on current models. Wondering if it only comes down the the width or if it is something more.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

seikoseekr said:


> Speaking of the 5000 strap. I am wondering if there is any band with that classic shape that comes with a black steel buckle instead of silver? I am wondering because I have a 5600ms which is all blacked out, even the screws and buttons. However I much prefer the classic tapered bands like the one above to the newer shape like the one that comes on the 5600ms.


I am waiting on parts for an upcoming DW-5600MS project. Like you, I prefer the classic 5000/5600 strap that has the dimples and ridges, unlike the wider smooth strap of the DW-5600MS and other models with that style strap. 
Your options that I have found are more expensive, but as follows:









DW-5600NH. Matte black buckle. 'Casio China.'









GW-5000B. DLC buckle. Shiny black. 'Casio Japan.'









GW-5035A. Shiny black buckle, not DLC. 'Casio Thailand.' Band is ultra matte black. Bezel can be sourced to match strap, if desired. Here is my DW-5600MS wearing the band and bezel from the GW-5035A:








Hope this helps!


----------



## Ottovonn

I hope this thread is the right place to ask this question. Are there any special tools required for removing the bracelet of a GMW-B5000 square? 

I just ordered the resin strap from PacParts, and I'm planning on putting it on my silver square. I do have a negative display square incoming later on, but I kind of want to try the strap option now.


----------



## marcstang

Ottovonn said:


> I hope this thread is the right place to ask this question. Are there any special tools required for removing the bracelet of a GMW-B5000 square?
> 
> I just ordered the resin strap from PacParts, and I'm planning on putting it on my silver square. I do have a negative display square incoming later on, but I kind of want to try the strap option now.


Just a screwdriver as far as I know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Ottovonn said:


> I hope this thread is the right place to ask this question. Are there any special tools required for removing the bracelet of a GMW-B5000 square?
> 
> I just ordered the resin strap from PacParts, and I'm planning on putting it on my silver square. I do have a negative display square incoming later on, but I kind of want to try the strap option now.


This is how it looks - very easy ...


----------



## yankeexpress

DLC bezel and band with silver square inside.


----------



## harald-hans

If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than

take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...

_GMW-B5000TFC-1HH - Limited Edition 1 of 1_


----------



## Fullers1845

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

^That looks awesome. Would be ever-so-much-more-so if it were all Titanium...


----------



## Nokkaelaein

I went ahead with my GW-5000 plan:









My two custom squares are the only G-Shocks I own. The idea has been, purchase and configure two contrasting ones exactly the way I like them, and then wear one or the other (almost) every day ;-), depending on the occasion ...









So far, I have a feeling these will serve me well.


----------



## dumpweed

35% off g shocks at mltd.com using code 35shock
https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-139.html#post47180643


----------



## ricardomfs

Most recent mod, gw-m5610TH on composite waiting for a new bezel to come, still not decided the one yet


----------



## buddhashenglong

Next level squares up in here!


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## kevio

Thanks to our friend, Tommy A for the inspiration on this beater DW5030. It started life as a DW5600P. I went with this one as it has white resin for the case, which would show up less if I put the yellow resin back on this watch. I also swapped out the short adjust button for a black long button from a DW5635C. It doesn't match but I like it. I think my next step is to hydro mod this watch to increase the contrast and readability on this watch. I wore it swimming laps this morning and so far so good, no water ingress.

The lighter weight of this watch makes it feel more balanced than the metal cased watch and less top heavy. The DW5030 never wore too well for me as I was in between strap holes but with the beater DW5030 (and DW5600E), I can wear it tighter. Probably the thinner case height helps as well.


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Thanks to our friend, Tommy A for the inspiration on this beater DW5030. It started life as a DW5600P. I went with this one as it has white resin for the case, which would show up less if I put the yellow resin back on this watch. I also swapped out the short adjust button for a black long button from a DW5635C. It doesn't match but I like it. I think my next step is to hydro mod this watch to increase the contrast and readability on this watch. I wore it swimming laps this morning and so far so good, no water ingress.
> 
> The lighter weight of this watch makes it feel more balanced than the metal cased watch and less top heavy. The DW5030 never wore too well for me as I was in between strap holes but with the beater DW5030 (and DW5600E), I can wear it tighter. Probably the thinner case height helps as well.


That looks great. I also kind of like that miss-match black button. Very unique look.

Man I need to get on it and build mine....


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> That looks great. I also kind of like that miss-match black button. Very unique look.
> 
> Man I need to get on it and build mine....


Thanks! For some reason I thought that you already put one of these together, no?


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Thanks! For some reason I thought that you already put one of these together, no?


I have all the parts but haven't yet no. Just been too busy with other projects which involved hours and hours of crystal polishing :-x


----------



## tommy.arashikage

kevio said:


> Thanks to our friend, Tommy A for the inspiration on this beater DW5030. It started life as a DW5600P. I went with this one as it has white resin for the case, which would show up less if I put the yellow resin back on this watch. I also swapped out the short adjust button for a black long button from a DW5635C. It doesn't match but I like it. I think my next step is to hydro mod this watch to increase the contrast and readability on this watch. I wore it swimming laps this morning and so far so good, no water ingress.
> 
> The lighter weight of this watch makes it feel more balanced than the metal cased watch and less top heavy. The DW5030 never wore too well for me as I was in between strap holes but with the beater DW5030 (and DW5600E), I can wear it tighter. Probably the thinner case height helps as well.


Kudos kevio! Your beater DW-5030 looks great. Thanks for the shoutout.

Looking forward to more pics and comparison shots if you end up hydro modding this one.
-----
I've got an upcoming custom build inspired by a thread you made awhile back. More on that once all the parts arrive...


----------



## kevio

tommy.arashikage said:


> Kudos kevio! Your beater DW-5030 looks great. Thanks for the shoutout.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and comparison shots if you end up hydro modding this one.
> -----
> I've got an upcoming custom build inspired by a thread you made awhile back. More on that once all the parts arrive...


Looking forward to see what you come up with next my friend! You and acadian have both taken mods to the next level so can't wait to see what you both come up with as it'll just be more inspiration for this addiction.


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> Kudos kevio! Your beater DW-5030 looks great. Thanks for the shoutout.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and comparison shots if you end up hydro modding this one.
> -----
> I've got an upcoming custom build inspired by a thread you made awhile back. More on that once all the parts arrive...


LOL I have so many outstanding PacParts orders I've lost track...

It's like Xmas whenever I get an email confirming an order has been fulfilled :-d


----------



## Facelessman

Inspired by you guys, last month I decided to build my first custom square and placed parts order from pacparts. Still super excite about it but the waiting for parts is killing me. Certain parts were "usually shipped within 1-2 weeks" when I placed an order now they are in "awaiting ETA from manufacturer" status for almost two weeks already. I hope that they won't turn out to be discontinued. Will surely post some pics here once I got all parts needed.


----------



## Facelessman

I have a quick question. Are there any black button that fit modern battery power screwback case (to match with DW-5030C caseback)? I don't think that button from solar power screwback such as gw-5035 or from resin case such as dw-5635 will fit but I'm not sure.


----------



## kevio

The buttons for resin case squares won't fit into a screwback case. I've tried before and the shaft of the button isn't long enough while the gaskets are too big. I haven't tried a GW5000 button unfortunately.


----------



## johnatron

Here’s my 5610-1 with a negative display. Has kind of golden letters due to the polarizer. Compared to a 5610-1bjf


----------



## tauntauntaun

johnatron said:


> Here's my 5610-1 with a negative display. Has kind of golden letters due to the polarizer. Compared to a 5610-1bjf


Gold display pairs well with the gold lettering on the crystal.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Two new tweaks to my GW-5035A: positive display (swapped modules with my GW-5000, which is a work in progress), and an aftermarket steel bezel from Hong Kong.

The bezel is really nice. It can't possibly be DLC, but the finish is an uncanny match for Casio's DLC.

This will satisfy my curiosity regarding the all-steel squares... for now.

Previous changes were replacing the gold caseback with DLC and the gold keeper with aftermarket resin.

Glad to have this back in rotation!

































Bonus shaky treadmill shot


----------



## Curt89

GLX-5600 with a GW-M5610 band and bezel









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

G-Shock 30th anniversary set ~$385
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...o-gset-30-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gset-30-1er

View attachment 13576841


----------



## D7002470

GW-5035A with bezel and strap from GW-5000HR and buckle from GW-5610BB


----------



## Facelessman

37 days after I placed my order, package finally arrived. I quickly clear the table and open the package.




Transplant a module into a new case. Before closing, I make sure that all button work properly and o-ring stay in it's place. I need to apply a little pressure in order to screw the case back in. When tighten the screwback in, at certain point button operation still working fine except no sound. I unscrewed back a little and the sound came back. After that I keep tighten and checking little by little. From that point where I initially lost the sound until it's properly tighten, no problem.





Bezel on. I use bezel screws from gw-5000 to match silver case back. Try combi bracelet on and decide to go with strap from gw-5000.





Backlight on.



Very happy with this. Thanks a lot to you guys to make this happen. Especially, tommy.arashikage. I pull a trigger after seeing your madness build.


----------



## acadian

My quick project tonight was a module swap.

DW-5600EG w 3229 module <-> DW-5025B


----------



## Facelessman

Survived bathtub already. I guess that if assembly process is properly executed, waterproofness shouldn't be an issue. Still in a honeymoon phase. More pics in natural light


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Facelessman said:


> 37 days after I placed my order, package finally arrived. I quickly clear the table and open the package.
> 
> Very happy with this. Thanks a lot to you guys to make this happen. Especially, tommy.arashikage. I pull a trigger after seeing your madness build.


Congrats Facelessman! Your DW-5000MD build looks like it turned out great! Nice module choice too, that EL is special. GW-5000 strap on this one is a sensible choice.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> My quick project tonight was a module swap.
> 
> DW-5600EG w 3229 module <-> DW-5025B


Very classy looks, acadian! Well played.


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> Very classy looks, acadian! Well played.


Thank you partner in crime b-)


----------



## Facelessman

tommy.arashikage said:


> Congrats Facelessman! Your DW-5000MD build looks like it turned out great! Nice module choice too, that EL is special. GW-5000 strap on this one is a sensible choice.


Thanks man.


----------



## acadian

Having fun with these jelly bezel/straps.

Finished in time for beer thirty - cheers


----------



## Sir-Guy

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

That looks really nice, @acadian. Reminds me of a gummy bear, though I don't know if that's a good thing or not. How does it look in sunlight? Seems like it would be a cool look. I like how the red plays off the lettering. Nicely done!


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Sir-Guy said:


> That looks really nice, @acadian. Reminds me of a gummy bear, though I don't know if that's a good thing or not. How does it look in sunlight? Seems like it would be a cool look. I like how the red plays off the lettering. Nicely done!


I'm a vampire so I never see sunlight...

kidding...these look great in any light.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Acadian's gummy bear look = cool ...

I'm trying to wrap my head around how Facelessman's Madness build shows the LCD positive, with dark numbers, under normal light - and yet the backlight function illuminates the numbers themselves, much more than the background. Haha. I've seen it before and I remember kind of getting it at that point, but now I'm all "huh, how did this work again..." Great build!


----------



## Facelessman

Thank you Nokkaelaein

This backlight comes with the donor watch, DW-5600MW-7. At first I picked this one so that I can have a white spare straps and bezel for fun. However, after playing with the watch I'm very happy with this backlight. Wondering how it work too


----------



## acadian

@Nokkaelaein @Facelessman yeah I forgot how cool the module from the 5600MW is. I also bought one of those when it came out so I could use the resin for another watch and then ended up using the module in another mod, which finally also ended up in my 5000MD - lol. I love the module of that watch - it's super crisp and the EL super cool. 

Coincidentally I just ordered another one a few minutes ago since it was on sale.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

My DW-D5600P build shown above is actually inspired by a watch that kevio referenced quite some time ago in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/can-anyone-identify-square-4547765.html
So I decided to make the DW-5600MS from kevio's thread. I enjoy gray+black 5600's, so I apologize in advance if this one is too boring for you colorful chaps.
----------
On to the build. Parts loadout:

DW-5600MS case center
DW-5600NH back cover, back cover screws, and band
DW-5600E module (1545), rubber cushion, o-ring, and spring bars
DW-5600HR bezel

The DW-5600MS case center part from PacParts came with the bezel and bezel screws already installed. I opted for the DW-5600NH back cover and screws to complete the all black hardware look of this build. I admit that this is a bit of a Franken-build, but I can live with it.


Module seated into the case center. I adjusted the trimmer screw of this module over the course of a few weeks while waiting for the parts to arrive. It is now accurate to 1s fast per week.


Rubber cushion on and o-ring lightly lubricated.


O-ring seated and back cover installed.


Bezel choices.


Stuck with the plan to use the DW-5600HR bezel. I like how the gray bezel lettering draws out the grays from the crystal graphics.


All black hardware.



Project complete!

Thanks for reading and thanks to kevio for finding this watch image and creating a thread about it. This gray+black build is a simple DW-5600 complement to the more qualified GW-5000.


----------



## acadian

that looks amazing @tommy.arashikage 

it came out much nicer than I had envisioned. Definitely your style :-!b-)


----------



## kevio

Great job Tommy! Your version of the 5600MS finished the look of the watch! I recently ordered the black buttons and screws from the MS and also a GW5000B strap with the black buckle to achieve the same look as yours. In hindsight, you did the smarter thing by going with the case center as it had all of the right parts in place and using the NH strap.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> that looks amazing @tommy.arashikage
> 
> it came out much nicer than I had envisioned. Definitely your style :-!b-)


Thanks Bud! Indeed, you know I like to keep it simple. 



kevio said:


> Great job Tommy! Your version of the 5600MS finished the look of the watch! I recently ordered the black buttons and screws from the MS and also a GW5000B strap with the black buckle to achieve the same look as yours. In hindsight, you did the smarter thing by going with the case center as it had all of the right parts in place and using the NH strap.


Thanks kevio! I got lucky with the 5600MS case center. I probably should have shelled out the extra couple dollars for the GW-5000B over the DW-5600NH strap. The buckle of the 5600NH is matte, whereas as you know the 5000B strap is so supple and that dynamite shiny DLC buckle.


----------



## johnatron

Didn't think I'd say this, but I now own 2 g-shock watches! I have two GWM5610-1 and GWM5610-BB. I thought a matte black band would better suite the blacked out BB so I swapped the bezels/ straps.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

One more custom square with all black hardware just in time for Halloween. A few posts ago in #588, it was a positive display DW-5600MS. This next one will share the same all black hardware theme, but it is a negative display with a very minimal aesthetic.

Franken-SHOCK DW-5600BB:

Parts loadout
DW-5750E-1B case center and module
DW-5600NH caseback, caseback screws, bezel screws, and band
DW-5600MS button hardware
DW-5600BB bezel




Opened it up to switch the button hardware from silver to black.

All black buttons.







OE DW-5600BB on the left. Franken-SHOCK DW-5600BB on the right.


GW-5000 with all black hardware and DW-5600BB's. 
DW-5600BB Johnny Cash version?


----------



## kevio

^ Awesome mods Tommy! You are one step ahead of me and actually I'm happy to see the results. I have the black buttons from a GW5035A and the GW5000B strap that are waiting to be installed in my GW5000. The results look great so I'm not going to have any hesitation about swapping out the buttons now. Unfortunately I broke the solar panel during disassembly so my blacked out GW5000 project is on hold until the new solar panel comes in. My original thought was to also swap out the crystal for the one from the GW-S5600 but unfortunately they're not the same shape and size. Even the corner radius are not the same between both crystals. 

I also really like that you used the crystal from the 5750E. It's a lot cleaner looking than the 5600BB crystal.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Thanks a lot for the feedback kevio! I had no idea you were thinking of swapping your GW-5000 hardware too. Hah! Sorry to hear about the solar panel, that is a bummer. Hopefully it arrives quickly and your project is back on track. 
I got the idea to blackout the GW-5000 hardware from lukemeetze, so credit to him for the inspiration.
Thanks for noticing the subtle difference in the DW-5750E-1B crystal design compared to the DW-5600BB. That was an intentional choice that underscores the minimalist vibe of that mod.


----------



## tauntauntaun

kevio said:


> ^ Awesome mods Tommy! You are one step ahead of me and actually I'm happy to see the results. I have the black buttons from a GW5035A and the GW5000B strap that are waiting to be installed in my GW5000. The results look great so I'm not going to have any hesitation about swapping out the buttons now. Unfortunately I broke the solar panel during disassembly so my blacked out GW5000 project is on hold until the new solar panel comes in. My original thought was to also swap out the crystal for the one from the GW-S5600 but unfortunately they're not the same shape and size. Even the corner radius are not the same between both crystals.
> 
> I also really like that you used the crystal from the 5750E. It's a lot cleaner looking than the 5600BB crystal.


Are you me? I am receiving black buttons, screws, and band from the 5000B for my 5000 today. It already has the negative module from my 5035 (during which I broke a solar panel, and had to replace). I was also planning on finishing it with a different crystal, as I just can't love the 5000's green-grey look.


----------



## Charles89

Some of the latest projects are looking amazing fellas! Wish I had the spare watches and parts to play around with.

Though this is one of my latest, initially a GW-M5610BC that I bought for the missus, since she likes purple, I installed a purple polarizer LCD film on the module and kept the bracelet on. Since then, I bought her a more purple square in GLS-5600L. So I got this back (without the bracelet as it got transferred to new watch) and I had a spare yellow 5600 strap, so I thought, why not. Quite happy with the colour combo at the end.


----------



## Facelessman

As I already installed black screws and buckle, I have very strong itch to install black buttons in my gw-5000



I hesitate about this for quite some time. However, I'm not so sure about

How to?

Just remove the module. Remove e-clip then push button out from inside? Re-install new button from outside, put e-clip back? It's that simple?

How difficult the process will be?

I never open solar one before, when removing module what are the chances that I will damage solar panel. When putting it back, how to connect the module with solar charging system? Spring? How to check whether they are properly attached or not?

About button switching, except that e-clips are extremely small and can be hard to work with? Do I need any special tools?

Any tips are appreciated, Thanks


----------



## lukemeetze

tauntauntaun said:


> Are you me? I am receiving black buttons, screws, and band from the 5000B for my 5000 today. It already has the negative module from my 5035 (during which I broke a solar panel, and had to replace). I was also planning on finishing it with a different crystal, as I just can't love the 5000's green-grey look.











Various crystal options for the 5000. Second from left is custom crystal with removed lettering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

tauntauntaun said:


> Are you me? I am receiving black buttons, screws, and band from the 5000B for my 5000 today. It already has the negative module from my 5035 (during which I broke a solar panel, and had to replace). I was also planning on finishing it with a different crystal, as I just can't love the 5000's green-grey look.


Lol...I guess I'm not the only one that finds the GW5000 crystal a bit bland. Unfortunately I don't think there are alternatives to the stock crystal.


----------



## Charles89

Facelessman said:


> As I already installed black screws and buckle, I have very strong itch to install black buttons in my gw-5000
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate about this for quite some time. However, I'm not so sure about
> 
> How to?
> 
> Just remove the module. Remove e-clip then push button out from inside? Re-install new button from outside, put e-clip back? It's that simple?
> 
> How difficult the process will be?
> 
> I never open solar one before, when removing module what are the chances that I will damage solar panel. When putting it back, how to connect the module with solar charging system? Spring? How to check whether they are properly attached or not?
> 
> About button switching, except that e-clips are extremely small and can be hard to work with? Do I need any special tools?
> 
> Any tips are appreciated, Thanks


*Just remove the module. Remove e-clip then push button out from inside? Re-install new button from outside, put e-clip back? It's that simple?
*Pretty much, just make sure you use a pair of tweezers for the e-clips and pull AWAY from the glass/crystal, so you don't accidentally slip and scratch the inside. Also make sure you give youself a clean/clear area to work in, in case the e-clip flies out and you have to find it. When removing the button assembly, make sure you take out the rubber seal, metal washer and spring out.

*How difficult the process will be?
*Not very difficult, just takes time. Do it slowly and do it right. The most time consuming part is getting the e-clips out without losing it or slipping.

*I never open solar one before, when removing module what are the chances that I will damage solar panel. When putting it back, how to connect the module with solar charging system? Spring? How to check whether they are properly attached or not?
*Not high at all, unless you accidentally scratch the solar panel with your tweezers (if you slip). You don't need to connect or disconnect anything, the module will just pop out and pop back in. Just make sure that the spring mechanism for the buttons is probably seated behind the button, not on top, or else the module will not sit right. If it's seated on top, your button simply won't work and your module will be crooked - that's how you check.

*About button switching, except that e-clips are extremely small and can be hard to work with? Do I need any special tools?*
I never used anything special, just a flat pair of tweezers (flat on the top) with good grip. So to start, just try to turn the e-clip with the opening of the "E" facing the glass, then pull the clip from the closed side and away from the glass. Don't yank it or else it could fly, just use gentle and gradual force. Once you've done it once, you'll understand how it all works and the rest will be a breeze. You could also try it on an older/less expensive G first, since all the button mechanism works the same.


----------



## lukemeetze

kevio said:


> Lol...I guess I'm not the only one that finds the GW5000 crystal a bit bland. Unfortunately I don't think there are alternatives to the stock crystal.


Look in the post above yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Happy Saturday friend.

Early morning in the shop playing with my squares.


----------



## Facelessman

About a year ago I removed the original white paint from my G-5600E using nail polish remover. Now I kinda miss it. However, the original white is a little bit too white so last night I bought acrylic color (natural grey) for repainting. My goal is to replicate that grey lettering on GW-5000

Before repainting



After





It turned out to be a little bit lighter than expected but more subtle compared to original.

Color that I use



Sadly after I let it dried overnight, I washed it as usual with toothbrush, lettering come off easily. Now it in stealth mode again. If I will do it again might need to use more durable paint or just use new bezel. Not very successful mods but I had good time doing so

Happy weekend guys


----------



## acadian

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Facelessman said:


> Sadly after I let it dried overnight, I washed it as usual with toothbrush, lettering come off easily. Now it in stealth mode again. If I will do it again might need to use more durable paint or just use new bezel. Not very successful mods but I had good time doing so
> 
> Happy weekend guys


that's too bad because it looked great!

I've had the same issue with acrylic paint - but never had issues with enamel pain. Try finding Testors paint - works great for me!


----------



## acadian

Current man cave situation - have a great Sunday!!


----------



## kevio

lukemeetze said:


> Look in the post above yours.


Great job on the modifications to your crystals! That wasn't what I was looking for exactly though. What I meant was that I'm looking for alternative layouts and colors to the typical GW5000 crystal lettering. That's why I mentioned wanting to switch to the GW-S5600 crystal. The red "Tough Solar" and the lighter grey outer surround look really nice to me and different than the normal GW5000 crystal.


----------



## lukemeetze

kevio said:


> Great job on the modifications to your crystals! That wasn't what I was looking for exactly though. What I meant was that I'm looking for alternative layouts and colors to the typical GW5000 crystal lettering. That's why I mentioned wanting to switch to the GW-S5600 crystal. The red "Tough Solar" and the lighter grey outer surround look really nice to me and different than the normal GW5000 crystal.


The two on the right aren't modified at all. They are the crystal from the gw5000hr and the gw5035a. Quite different from the standard gw5000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Facelessman

As suggested I tried with DW-5600MW case. I removed bezel first to ensure that I can work with button easily.





Short adjust button is replaced with normal button. Operation was smooth and successfully executed. Now my DW-5600E has a new case.




It's original case now have 2 short buttons installed.




Thank you to Chales89 for your instructions. Just like you said once you know how to the second one was pretty easy


----------



## Facelessman

After seeing Tommy mentioned that he lightly lubricated o-ring and after I opened more cases for buttons switching project. I know that I didn't apply any lubricant on it the first time. To find some peace of mind, I re-open it and apply this on the o-ring.



However, whe open it I didn't secure the watch good enough and it slipped.



This is the price I have to pay. Just little scratch is not a big deal to me but it could be avoided. Lesson learned.

Closing the case second time I didn't have apply as much pressure as the first time I guess that the module already stay in place from the first time. This time I secure the watch firmly and it was like walking in the park. I also learned that text allignment on the caseback can be adjusted. I didn't screw it too tight as the first time. Just secure enough.

Not really cool thing to show but I learned from these experiments and this custom square thread. I think I should tell the whole story not only the good ones.


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> This is the price I have to pay. Just little scratch is not a big deal to me but it could be avoided. Lesson learned.
> 
> Closing the case second time I didn't have apply as much pressure as the first time I guess that the module already stay in place from the first time. This time I secure the watch firmly and it was like walking in the park. I also learned that text allignment on the caseback can be adjusted. I didn't screw it too tight as the first time. Just secure enough.
> 
> Not really cool thing to show but I learned from these experiments and this custom square thread. I think I should tell the whole story not only the good ones.


bummer about the scratch on the caseback - I've been there before and it can be pretty upsetting.

I personally never pay attention to the alignment of the logo(s) on the caseback - my main concern is that it's on there tight to prevent moisture/water from getting in.


----------



## Facelessman

acadian said:


> bummer about the scratch on the caseback - I've been there before and it can be pretty upsetting.
> 
> I personally never pay attention to the alignment of the logo(s) on the caseback - my main concern is that it's on there tight to prevent moisture/water from getting in.


I mean I didn't try to compromise waterproofness for logo allignment. What I mean is may be different starting point so you end up at different position depending on starting point. But you are absolutely right, only waterproofness matter


----------



## kevio

Facelessman said:


> I mean I didn't try to compromise waterproofness for logo allignment. What I mean is may be different starting point so you end up at different position depending on starting point. But you are absolutely right, only waterproofness matter


Screws threads have a fixed entry point so the engagement point is always the same. Maybe if the angle is really shallow could changing the starting point work but I'd still be concerned with water ingress if the caseback wasn't screwed down enough. If you don't plan on swimming or showering with this watch then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Facelessman

I tripple checked after yours and Acadian's comments, properly tighten screwed as far as I could (with holder). I already wear it in bathtub as usual no problem. Thanks for correcting me on the entry point.


----------



## acadian

Shop time is not always glorious


----------



## acadian

Ok after all the crystal polishing I decided to take on this quick project.

I've had this DW-5735C that I bought a while ago as a donor. I'm currently using the black plate, buttons and fasteners on another project and was left with it's amazing red module.

I had an extra DW-5000D which I was trying to figure out how to dress up - so I decided to transplant the red out module in it then used a DW-5600HR bezel and GW-5000 strap. I think it turned out looking great - almost like a DW-5000ML homage.

I like how the lighter silver crystal ties into the lcd when the light hits it just right.














































And my DW-5000ML for reference


----------



## Facelessman

Update on My Madness

I worked on the caseback with sandpaper number 2000. Now it has a brushed finish. Still shinier than those for resin case. Very happy with result I like it.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> Ok after all the crystal polishing I decided to take on this quick project.
> 
> I've had this DW-5735C that I bought a while ago as a donor. I'm currently using the black plate, buttons and fasteners on another project and was left with it's amazing red module.
> 
> I had an extra DW-5000D which I was trying to figure out how to dress up - so I decided to transplant the red out module in it then used a DW-5600HR bezel and GW-5000 strap. I think it turned out looking great - almost like a DW-5000ML homage.
> 
> I like how the lighter silver crystal ties into the lcd when the light hits it just right.


That looks awesome acadian! Depending on how the light hits it looks like 3 different watches. Well done and gorgeous piece!



Facelessman said:


> Update on My Madness
> 
> I worked on the caseback with sandpaper number 2000. Now it has a brushed finish. Still shinier than those for resin case. Very happy with result I like it.


Well played Facelessman! I think it looks great. I too did this awhile back with a DW-5030 caseback that I had biffed when screwing it back on. It is nice to now not put any effort into keeping the caseback finish polished. 
Also I like how you mentioned in your earlier post that there is value in showing the good and the bad in these efforts. Sometimes it seems like I have more misses than hits, but that's where the learning happens. Good stuff Sir!


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> That looks awesome acadian! Depending on how the light hits it looks like 3 different watches. Well done and gorgeous piece!
> 
> Well played Facelessman! I think it looks great. I too did this awhile back with a DW-5030 caseback that I had biffed when screwing it back on. It is nice to now not put any effort into keeping the caseback finish polished.
> Also I like how you mentioned in your earlier post that there is value in showing the good and the bad in these efforts. Sometimes it seems like I have more misses than hits, but that's where the learning happens. Good stuff Sir!


Thanks - I'm super happy how it came out. That's what I'm actually wearing this morning...

And that look good @Facelessman - much better than with that long scratch that was there. Funny you mention the DW-5030, that's also the case I biffed....but I just left mine as is.

I started working on a project this morning but my workshop smell like a camping site. There are many fires burning in the area and the air quality is pretty unhealthy. I will resume after work.

Happy Friday and happy modding


----------



## acadian

Lunch break tinkering session


----------



## dumpweed

acadian said:


> Lunch break tinkering session


Very nice! Bezel from PacParts?


----------



## Facelessman

Both this and gummy bear you posted earlier look very nice.


----------



## Wurfmesser666

That’s awesome


----------



## Wurfmesser666

That’s awesome


----------



## Wurfmesser666

acadian said:


> My quick project tonight was a module swap.
> 
> DW-5600EG w 3229 module <-> DW-5025B


That negative square is fantastic


----------



## kevio

Stormtrooper square. 5600MW with a negative display, black buttons and buckle. Unfortunately I haven't received the black case screws from PacParts yet.


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Stormtrooper square. 5600MW with a negative display, black buttons and buckle. Unfortunately I haven't received the black case screws from PacParts yet.


that's how that watch should have come in the first place...

what buckle did you use? from an MS?


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> that's how that watch should have come in the first place...
> 
> what buckle did you use? from an MS?


Totally agree, the original watch is a bit too stark. The negative display and black hardware gives the watch more contrast.

The buckle came from the red G6900 strap.


----------



## Facelessman

Today I have some weird result to share. I have spare white band and bezel from DW-5600MW laying around. I think white Gs are beautiful however I don't feel very confident wearing them. So I decided to dye my strap and bezel.




This is how they turned out. Keeper just turned into darker shade of grey with green/blue tint while the rest turned brown.




In natural light



Quite a fun experiment still don't know if I really like it or not. Considering to paint lettering on the bezel grey but I'm not sure yet. Now switching back to black


----------



## FarmeR57

Current fave square...








Enjoyed the module in my GW-M5610BA but I just can't warm up to glossy resin so tried a matte bezel and combi from my 5610BC. Very happy with the results. Display looks grey until light hits it, and then blue tint and accent lettering pop. I do wish all 5610's came with the machined backplate from the BC model though.


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> Today I have some weird result to share. I have spare white band and bezel from DW-5600MW laying around. I think white Gs are beautiful however I don't feel very confident wearing them. So I decided to dye my strap and bezel.
> 
> This is how they turned out. Keeper just turned into darker shade of grey with green/blue tint while the rest turned brown.
> 
> 
> 
> In natural light


I don't think it looks that bad - very unique that's for sure.

How long did you boil it for? did you have to do any other steps afterward to make sure the dye doesn't seep out with time/use?


----------



## dumpweed

*PacParts sale*

SAVE 10%
All Parts & Accessories 
PROMO CODE: 10SAVE
Online Sale Only

Enter promo code 10SAVE at checkout, you'll get 10% off all parts and accessories.

Expires Tuesday 11/20/18 at 5pm PST.

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

From https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-145.html#post47452787


----------



## Facelessman

acadian said:


> I don't think it looks that bad - very unique that's for sure.
> 
> How long did you boil it for? did you have to do any other steps afterward to make sure the dye doesn't seep out with time/use?


Thank you mate. I'm totally fine with strap and bezel. Just the keeper that didn't turn out as expected.

I didn't boil them. Just mixed the dye with boiling water in the glass that show, I also added about 2 tea spoons of salt to prevent the dye from coming off. I submerged all parts for about 20 mins and stir it from time to time. Then i took my parts out, re-boiled the solution and submerged all parts back for another 20 mins.

Can't say much about durability as it's my first time doing this. I have cleaned them with soap toothbrush color did come off a little hardly noticeable but it did come off. To be honest I also doubt about durability too but they might not get enough wrist time to prove it.


----------



## Facelessman

dumpweed said:


> *PacParts sale*
> 
> SAVE 10%
> All Parts & Accessories
> PROMO CODE: 10SAVE
> Online Sale Only
> 
> Enter promo code 10SAVE at checkout, you'll get 10% off all parts and accessories.
> 
> Expires Tuesday 11/20/18 at 5pm PST.
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.
> 
> From https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-145.html#post47452787


Received an email last night. Now I'm listing parts to order, just have to. Really hard to resist, especially when you already have some ideas. My best effort would be trying not to order too much.


----------



## GShocksCoolness

G-fob said:


> alright, i will play
> 
> all of mine are mod'ed one way or another, lots of details that would takes days to note down - but i don't have time these days nor have much interests to share
> 
> only true square lovers and who's done lots of researches would know and appreciate each one in this picture
> 
> **
> 
> I am pretty much satisfied and wear them all as tools these days, 2 remains in my wishlist: DW5000ML and the blue display G5600 (I think it's G-5600CC)
> for me GW-5000 wearers are just witnesses / LOLz


Love your Camo G. This is my trasor. I love atomic markers. I recently lost a sapphire cystal Luminox I didnt put on a Nato doing my job. I miss that watch.


----------



## acadian

I forgot post this last night as I got tired after a long day at work and decided to hit the sack early.

I was chatting with Tommy and was telling him that I liked the looks of the stock DW-5000MD. I'm typically not a fan of two tone straps and bezels but on that watch it totally works and I think it looks fantastic.

Decided to cannibalize a DW-5600BB and DW-5600M-4 for these mods. I have future plans for the 5600BB module so it was the prefect candidate.

Time to get undressed 









The jelly bezel looks much better on a white case vs a black one which means crystal swap is in order.




























DW-5000MD with 5600M module and stock resin + my new custom


----------



## buddhashenglong

Changing crystals like changing tires, no biggie.


----------



## acadian

buddhashenglong said:


> Changing crystals like changing tires, no biggie.


ha ha - yeah once you get comfortable doing them is truly opens up many doors. The only time I get nervous is with vintages. As you know heat can delaminate the graphics behind the crystal, but outside pressure can as well. If you are not carful when pressing the crystal(s) back in, you can easily delaminate the graphics....how do I know? Been there, done that with a 5600C. Oh well...


----------



## Facelessman

That white case looks great on that jelly bezel. Nicely executed.

Actually inspired by you and Tommy again, I plan to do crystal swap too. As usual, I have zero experience about this. When you remove the crystal does the packing glass and tape adhesive come off with the glass? Can I reuse them with the new case?

About testors paint you suggested earlier, It's not widely available where I live. But I found something similar, enamel paint works like a charm. Just plain white is quite a bit of fun too so vibrant. I didn't care to clean it up as I was testing for its durability. Washed it with toothbrush, no problem.



Now I can get any shade of grey I want. This time 10white:2grey is just a little bit too bright, next time I might try 10:3.


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> That white case looks great on that jelly bezel. Nicely executed.
> 
> Actually inspired by you and Tommy again, I plan to do crystal swap too. As usual, I have zero experience about this. When you remove the crystal does the packing glass and tape adhesive come off with the glass? Can I reuse them with the new case?


Thanks!!

As for the crystal swap - after applying a little bit of heat, sometimes the packing and adhesive comes out with the crystal - sometimes it doesn't. Once the crystal is out it's super easy to remove the packing whether it's on the glass or still on the case.

Last night the adhesive came out with my DW-5600BB crystal - so I trashed it. But when I pressed the crystal out of the 5600M case, the adhesive stayed in the case (and was still sticky). Some people always replace it but in this case I didn't. I just heated up the case a little then pressed the 5600BB crystal in (first install the packing gasket on the case - then press the crystal). If I ever use a different crystal on the 5600BB case - then I will use new adhesive.

Hope this all makes sense. If not, please don't hesitate to ask.



Facelessman said:


> About testors paint you suggested earlier, It's not widely available where I live. But I found something similar, enamel paint works like a charm. Just plain white is quite a bit of fun too so vibrant. I didn't care to clean it up as I was testing for its durability. Washed it with toothbrush, no problem.
> 
> Now I can get any shade of grey I want. This time 10white:2grey is just a little bit too bright, next time I might try 10:3.


Nice!!!

ha ha I've had to do mixing too and I'm not very good at matching colors. I use a piece of flat matte rubber to test the colors before using it on my bezel(s). Sometimes the color looks drastically different after it dries. How do you measure the 10:3?? you use a dropper?

be carful using q-tips applying paint. I did that once and lint got into the paint/letters - it looked like crap once it dried on the bezel


----------



## Facelessman

That make sense for crystal swap. Thanks

I just measure by little drop from toothpick.


----------



## harald-hans

You want a GW-M5610MD-9JF from 2015 but there is no chance to get one - on the other side you have a GW-B5600BC-1 but thinking the strap is "cheap" looking and feeling ...

Question - what will you do ?

As you can see on this pic I found here on WUS (thanks to the unknown user for that pic !!!) the gold/yellow display frame looks the same on the GW-B5600BC-1 as on the GW-M5610MD-9JF ...










Correct ! Build your own GW-M5610MD-9JF and make a new GW-B5600MD-9JF Limited Edition 1 of 1 ... :-d

I ordered the original strap and bezel set of the GW-M5610MD and take the new cool BT-Modul from the GW-B5600 ...

The bezel does not fit but as longer I look at it as better is the combination with the GW-B5600 bezel ...

It is not possible to make the pictures looking so good as the watch and the colours are looking in reality ...

Thank´s for watching !


----------



## buddhashenglong

Thanks for all the tips, new glass for a positive display stealth square!


----------



## acadian

buddhashenglong said:


> View attachment 13642567
> 
> Thanks for all the tips, new glass for a positive display stealth square!


Nice! Is that the "And Justice For All" album? 

Speaking of metal - here is a recent one I did.


----------



## buddhashenglong

I used a hair dryer to loosen the adhesive before I popped the glass out, and heated it up when I completed the swap.


----------



## buddhashenglong

Acadian, it's the remastered ...AND JUSTICE FOR ALL box set. That background is the cover of the book that comes with it. 6 LPs, 4 DVDs, and 11 CDs. There's a video of Kirk opening one up on YouTube and that sold it.


----------



## acadian

buddhashenglong said:


> Acadian, it's the remastered ...AND JUSTICE FOR ALL box set. That background is the cover of the book that comes with it. 6 LPs, 4 DVDs, and 11 CDs. There's a video of Kirk opening one up on YouTube and that sold it.


The last good album they ever made...


----------



## jcombs1

Fujoor said:


> 3 new mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Does anyone know the reference number for the gray bezel and band? I have the case but would like to do something similar to the watch in the middle pic.
TIA
Fujoor hasnt been on the forum in several weeks or I would PM him.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

jcombs1 said:


> Does anyone know the reference number for the gray bezel and band? I have the case but would like to do something similar to the watch in the middle pic.
> TIA
> Fujoor hasnt been on the forum in several weeks or I would PM him.


DW-D5600P-8

http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?m...start=1&src_model_id=Dwd5600&action=list_part


----------



## jcombs1

tommy.arashikage said:


> DW-D5600P-8
> 
> Casio DWD5600P-8 Parts and Accessories


Fantastic and with a link, first class TommyA.


----------



## jcombs1

Double dip


----------



## Seikogi

Here is my self built DW 5030  I envy you guys in the US with pacparts! Paying shipping and customs to Europa was ... not fun -.- - but it was worth it!!

I have a GW-5035 bezel on it. The strap is on the way


----------



## acadian

Aftermarket resin that I painted the letters black and parts from these:
- DW-5600CS (module)
- DW-5750E (crystal)
- DW-5600MS (buckle)
- DW-5600BB (case)
- DW-5735C (caseback, hardware and buttons)


----------



## kevio

Blacked out GW5000.


----------



## Chempop

acadian said:


> Aftermarket resin that I painted the letters black and parts from these:


10/10! I'm seriously envious of this custom, can you direct me to the site you got the bezel and band from? Thanks for keeping the thread alive guys


----------



## Facelessman

Chempop said:


> Thanks for keeping the thread alive guys


Such a great thread you created. With participation from other members, I find it very helpful and entertaining.


----------



## buddhashenglong

Is there a square module with Auto EL that fits in the DW5600 case?


----------



## acadian

After chatting with Tommy and Kevio about this procedure, I figured I would do a quick post about crystal swap on a solar square. I've replaced many crystals in the past but never had to swap one on a solar square before.

I didn't really know what to expect. On some squares you need to first remove the solar panel from the inside before popping out the crystal but on the G-5600 the solar panel is floating in a pocket between the case and crystal - so both comes out at the same time (from the front). Again I cannot thank Kevio enough for giving me pointers throughout the process.



















First thing I did is make a die for the crystal. I have these thick hard pieces of rubber the I've been using to make dies that fit exactly in the case. Works great and they are easy to trim with a sharp carpet/box cutter (Olfa blade is what I use).

I still use a hard plastic die on top of it when pressing the crystal out but I find that with a rubber insert - it applies even pressure on the surface of the glass. If you use a die that is too small it can end up bending/bowing the crystal while pressing it out and risk of cracking it.



















I use just a bit of heat using the hair dryer (again I urge people do be careful here and not go overboard with the heat - you really don't need much, just enough to soften the adhesive a little).

Pressing everything out was easy - in this case the adhesive backing came out with the glass, which made it easy to replace.










Next step is to clean everything - this is where my OCD kicks in. My biggest fear is to put everything back together just to find dust/link/prints/gunk in between the solar panel and crystal. I clean the top of the solar panel and inside of new crystal several times with a microfiber cloth (like the ones that come with your nicer sunglasses) and drops of Windex. Windex is the only thing I found that really removes all the haze/film that sometimes form on top of glass. I then dry and dust with compressed air...I dod this MANY times up until I'm ready to press the new crystal in.

Once everything is clean:
- I installed a new adhesive backing on the case
- Install the hard packing gasket on the case
- drop the solar panel into it's little pocket on the case
- again, compressed air to make sure no dust is on the solar panel
- press the new crystal on

and voila - all done.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Outstanding write-up acadian! Always something to learn from you. Fantastic work!


----------



## kevio

Great job acadian! Glad that I was able to help you with the process. Were you just swapping crystals because of damage or were you just changing to get a different look?


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Great job acadian! Glad that I was able to help you with the process. Were you just swapping crystals because of damage or were you just changing to get a different look?


replace a damaged one - keeping the same look


----------



## acadian

OK this was my project last night.

Originally I was going to build a beater DW-5600C with some parts I had laying around but noticed that the crystal on the 5600C case was suffering from delamination. I know for some of you this would not be a big deal but even as a beater - I don't think I could live looking at that all the time.










The other center case I had laying around (DW-5600C-9V) had two broken bezel screws (in the case). After attempting to drill one of the broken screws out I decided to just salvage the good bits and build something.

Crystal swap on these old vintages is a risky proposition. You can easily crack the crystal or cause delamination. But I took the gamble........

.........and won!!! :-!










Next was moving the gold buttons over.










Before moving forward I got Tupperware of water and tested the case to make sure it was somewhat water resistant. Again - success.










I had an old module that needed a bit of cleaning and new battery but no rubber cushion for the back. No problem!



















Next - the bezel screws. I didn't have gold ones so I quickly worked my magic and heat colored some.





































Time to dig in my spare parts bin to find a strap. Getting a strap to perfectly match the Brazilian bezel is a lost cause - this will have to do.



















A few hours in the garage and several beers later - I'm finally done. This is what I'll be wearing this morning


----------



## Chempop

^Very nice. I restored a 5600C and gifted it to my brother a few years back and kept a 5200 for my collection. I think I'l wear it today b-)


----------



## dumpweed

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47554723


----------



## acadian

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Figured I'd do a dump of the latest modded squares I've built - I'm prob missing a few but these are the pictures I was able to quickly find.

So much fun

And how's that for post 666 in this thread. b-)


----------



## Servus

@acadian 

Very, very nice squares that you created there.
(Bang my head on the table top ..... I did not want to look at pictures of you anymore) ;-)


----------



## acadian

Servus said:


> @acadian
> 
> Very, very nice squares that you created there.
> (Bang my head on the table top ..... I did not want to look at pictures of you anymore) ;-)


Thank you and you are very welcome :-!

- Enabler


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> Figured I'd do a dump of the latest modded squares I've built - I'm prob missing a few but these are the pictures I was able to quickly find.
> 
> So much fun
> 
> And how's that for post 666 in this thread. b-)


That's a very nice collection of custom squares. You have more custom squares than I have total G-Shocks.


----------



## Chempop

Amazing acadian, thanks so much for sharing! My favorite is the kermit green 5600. I like the GW5000 with clean jelly too, giving me lots of ideas! 
I just got my sneakerfreaker redback and I love it, it's going to take a lot of thought deciding on if I leave it stock or do something with the red LCD.

One question, is the steel bezel/band on your GWX the after market piece from ncms or is it from GMW-B5000?


----------



## acadian

Chempop said:


> Amazing acadian, thanks so much for sharing! My favorite is the kermit green 5600. I like the GW5000 with clean jelly too, giving me lots of ideas!
> I just got my sneakerfreaker redback and I love it, it's going to take a lot of thought deciding on if I leave it stock or do something with the red LCD.
> 
> One question, is the steel bezel/band on your GWX the after market piece from ncms or is it from GMW-B5000?


Thanks! the more people customize, the merrier. I love seeing new posts in this thread.

The metal bezel/band is from gshock.customworks on Instagram - but it's probably the exact same as the one ncms sells. I think they all get their aftermarket bands/bezels from one single source.


----------



## Chempop

acadian said:


> Thanks! the more people customize, the merrier. I love seeing new posts in this thread.
> 
> The metal bezel/band is from gshock.customworks on Instagram - but it's probably the exact same as the one ncms sells. I think they all get their aftermarket bands/bezels from one single source.


Oh cool, I wonder if it would be risky putting it on a GW-5000. Perhaps the metal would cause scratches on the DLC. I really want a full metal square without paying $500 on a GMW-B5000 :think:


----------



## acadian

Chempop said:


> Oh cool, I wonder if it would be risky putting it on a GW-5000. Perhaps the metal would cause scratches on the DLC. I really want a full metal square without paying $500 on a GMW-B5000 :think:


I think the fear of scratching the DLC is a valid concern since there is no cushioning between the bezel and DLC. @Nokkaelaein and I were just talking about this before I got my SS kit since he has one on his.

The only time I can see the bezel damaging is the case is if it takes a hard hit - otherwise you "should" be okay...but there's still a risk.


----------



## Swissie

Fantastic job, *acadian*. Casio should take some notes here.


----------



## acadian

Swissie said:


> Fantastic job, *acadian*. Casio should take some notes here.


Thanks Swissie - appreciate it

Can't wait to work on some more - I already have some good ideas. :-!


----------



## gnus411

@acadian - very cool, nice work! You should start a side hustle taking custom orders .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

gnus411 said:


> @acadian - very cool, nice work! You should start a side hustle taking custom orders .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've been getting several requests but I only do this for fun and only for myself.


----------



## Chempop

A few years back I decided to take a shot with a crystal swap, I'll be the first to admit I didn't really know what I was doing but all in all it turned out to be a success. I think next time I'll do the hairdryer method and buy a spare adhesive. The glass was from the 5600LR, the set that had glossy pink resin and negative display. I picked it because I liked the double pin stripe. I had thought about adding a red gel to mimic the 5000ml LCD (my holy grail), but after experimenting I decided I didn't like it, plus it practically cancelled the el-backlight. The module/lcd is from a 5600E, and compared to my crystal clear 5600P, it just wasn't hitting the mark for me... (sorry for the big out of focus pics)





































...fast forward a couple years, I finally got my hands on that elusive RED sunburst style LCD curtesy of the sneaker freaker collab, and voilà, my nearly ultimate resin case custom! Couldn't be happier :-!


----------



## WES51

Chempop said:


>


What is going on on this picture?


----------



## acadian

WES51 said:


> What is going on on this picture?


he made his own press with two blocks of wood and a Hand C Clamp Vise. Man I cringed when I saw that, but it looks like it worked out okay.

From that angle it almost looks like the entire center assembly is bending. :rodekaart


----------



## tauntauntaun

Just curious, has anyone tried fitting the GW-B5600 bezel to a GWM-B5000 case? 

If there was a fit, it'd be a step towards achieving a modern GW-5000.


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> Just curious, has anyone tried fitting the GW-B5600 bezel to a GWM-B5000 case?
> 
> If there was a fit, it'd be a step towards achieving a modern GW-5000.


that's not going to work as the cases are completely different. The GW-B5600 is more like a regular DW-5600/GW-M5610 case with the 4 bezel screw holes.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Ah, makes sense.

I'm sure they'll eventually turn out a steel case / resin bezel with that module.


----------



## WES51

acadian said:


> From that angle it almost looks like the entire center assembly is bending. :rodekaart


That is what I was wondering about. What would be pressed this way? I was thinking this if is some way to pop the crystal by bending the case frame?


----------



## Chempop

Haha, I suspected I'd get some cringes from that pic. Believe it or not, it wasn't bending the case at all, just looks that way from the angle of the pic. 
The crystal popped right out without any trouble. Maybe next time I could make a small die out of something.


----------



## jzoo

I used a normal crystal press with the round nylon dies to change the crystal in my DW5030 case and it worked fine.

I expect it would work with resin cases too, but I've only done it once, and I don't remember if I used the crystal press then.


----------



## Ottovonn

I just got a spare resin strap for the metal squares from PacParts. I want to try it on my metal square, but I'm having trouble removing the bracelet. On either side of the lugs, the screw just seems to keep spinning. How do I remove the bracelet from the watch case?


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> I just got a spare resin strap for the metal squares from PacParts. I want to try it on my metal square, but I'm having trouble removing the bracelet. On either side of the lugs, the screw just seems to keep spinning. How do I remove the bracelet from the watch case?


Don't these use screw bars, where the two screws are connected? Pro Treks have this setup. If this is the case, you need to use two screwdrivers at once to loosen them. Just don't let either one slip or you'll probably scratch something.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I just got a spare resin strap for the metal squares from PacParts. I want to try it on my metal square, but I'm having trouble removing the bracelet. On either side of the lugs, the screw just seems to keep spinning. How do I remove the bracelet from the watch case?


yeah you need to use two screwdrivers - there is a male and female bolt.

as seen here:


----------



## Kabong30

Today's projects. The GXW56 was already green but I put the green bezel on my 5610. I think that's gonna need some black bullbars too.








Then on to the bigger project of the day...








This one gave me a tiny bit of trouble as when I went to insert the new module it hung up around the menu button. Had to fiddle it around a little but got the case closed up and tested functions. Now it's outside soaking up some sun.


----------



## Ottovonn

GaryK30 said:


> Don't these use screw bars, where the two screws are connected? Pro Treks have this setup. If this is the case, you need to use two screwdrivers at once to loosen them. Just don't let either one slip or you'll probably scratch something.





acadian said:


> yeah you need to use two screwdrivers - there is a male and female bolt.
> 
> as seen here:
> View attachment 13685257


Thanks, guys, for the advice.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks, guys, for the advice.


do you have the resin band on? how does it feel?


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> do you have the resin band on? how does it feel?


Not on yet. But the resin band is very soft -- similar to the GW-5000. I have to find another screw driver first haha


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> Figured I'd do a dump of the latest modded squares I've built - I'm prob missing a few but these are the pictures I was able to quickly find.
> 
> So much fun
> 
> And how's that for post 666 in this thread. b-)


Truly impressive body of work shown here acadian! Great shots and inspired creations!
As always thanks for sharing.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Ottovonn said:


> Not on yet. But the resin band is very soft -- similar to the GW-5000. I have to find another screw driver first haha


I have one on order so that's good to hear. Can't wait to see how the metal square feels on the wrist with a resin band.



tommy.arashikage said:


> Truly impressive body of work shown here acadian! Great shots and inspired creations!
> As always thanks for sharing.


I can say the same about your mods my friend. Some of my mods ideas came from brainstorm sessions with you b-)


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> I can say the same about your mods my friend. Some of my mods ideas came from brainstorm sessions with you b-)


Instigators!


----------



## dumpweed

PacParts has DW5035E parts now:
Casio DW5035E-7 Parts and Accessories


----------



## Chempop

dumpweed said:


> PacParts has DW5035E parts now:
> Casio DW5035E-7 Parts and Accessories


I'm very tempted to get a 5035E glacier gold and put after market gold band and bezel on it. My way of having a solid gold G at about half the cost without all the bells and whistles of the GMW-B. Plus I've always wanted a 5025 style mirrored LCD with the negative el-backlight.

acadian(or anyone), can you sway me in any way on the metal band/bezel from g-shock customworks? Maybe a quick comparison to the GMW-B, or any flaws or drawbacks that might influence my decision. Much appreciated!


----------



## acadian

Chempop said:


> I'm very tempted to get a 5035E glacier gold and put after market gold band and bezel on it. My way of having a solid gold G at about half the cost without all the bells and whistles of the GMW-B. Plus I've always wanted a 5025 style mirrored LCD with the negative el-backlight.
> 
> acadian(or anyone), can you sway me in any way on the metal band/bezel from g-shock customworks? Maybe a quick comparison to the GMW-B, or any flaws or drawbacks that might influence my decision. Much appreciated!


I'm very happy with my gshock.customworks SS bezel and band. I can take come comparison shots with the GMW-B for you tomorrow. To be honest, I haven't even put them side-by-side yet, only because I didn't see anything wrong with the customworks kit and didn't expect it to be exactly the same as the GWM-B. I think the brushing on the gshock.customworks band is a bit different and the clasp is definitely different. There aren't as many micro adjustments and the clasp is is a bit smaller I think.

A super cool aftermarket kit IMO. I love options.

Maybe @Nokkaelaein can also chime in since he has a few SS kits himself.


----------



## Facelessman

That 5035E has a really sick display. I was tempted to get one too. However, the rest of the watch is not my style. Which is very good as I bought too many watches already this year. Congrats in advance.


----------



## dumpweed

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Could someone please post the link to the g-shock.custom works shop?
I remember seeing it but couldn't find it anymore.

Thank you!

I guess it's this 
https://www.ncmscreation.com/


----------



## Chempop

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



dumpweed said:


> Could someone please post the link to the g-shock.custom works shop?
> I remember seeing it but couldn't find it anymore.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I guess it's this
> https://www.ncmscreation.com/


I looked at their instagram, though I don't have an account. It only took a day or so for them to reply to an email inquiry.

https://www.instagram.com/gshock.customworks/


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



dumpweed said:


> Could someone please post the link to the g-shock.custom works shop?
> I remember seeing it but couldn't find it anymore.
> 
> Thank you!





Chempop said:


> I looked at their instagram, though I don't have an account. It only took a day or so for them to reply to an email inquiry.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/gshock.customworks/


yeah I communicated with him via direct message on Instagram.

Came to an agreement about what I wanted then he sent me an invoice via PP

It was very straight forward.


----------



## acadian

Chempop said:


> I'm very tempted to get a 5035E glacier gold and put after market gold band and bezel on it. My way of having a solid gold G at about half the cost without all the bells and whistles of the GMW-B. Plus I've always wanted a 5025 style mirrored LCD with the negative el-backlight.
> 
> acadian(or anyone), can you sway me in any way on the metal band/bezel from g-shock customworks? Maybe a quick comparison to the GMW-B, or any flaws or drawbacks that might influence my decision. Much appreciated!


it's so hard to take good pictures of these SS bezels/bands. I just snapped a bunch of pictures. I'm telling you, there isn't a big difference when comparing the two. The fit and finish is top notch.


----------



## deckeda

acadian said:


> ... I'm tell you, there isn't a big difference when comparing the two. The fit and finish is top notch.


Never seen either in person, but just from _your pictures_ the one on the right appears to be in a different league. It's got far more what I would call "delineation" in the shapes.

The other looks less like a modification and more like a cheap counterfeit, in my opinion.

Of course, in 10 years' time they'll both be scratched up and crapppy looking.


----------



## acadian

deckeda said:


> Never seen either in person, but just from _your pictures_ the one on the right appears to be in a different league. It's got far more what I would call "delineation" in the shapes.
> 
> The other looks less like a modification and more like a cheap counterfeit, in my opinion.
> 
> Of course, in 10 years' time they'll both be scratched up and crapppy looking.


Maybe it's because I prefer resin over metal - but I actually don't mind the "rounded" edges on the aftermarket one.

I also don't think it looks "cheap" and "counterfeit" - but again, maybe it's because I much prefer resin over metal, but don't mind a bit of bling once in a while.


----------



## giorgos mg

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Great comparison pictures!

What's the price difference between them?

G


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



giorgos mg said:


> Great comparison pictures!
> 
> What's the price difference between them?
> 
> G


the aftermarket kit was around $90USD

Buying the GMW-B5000D kit will set you back over $200 after shipping and tax.


----------



## Chempop

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Huge thanks for the comparison pics acadian. I too see the difference, but I think I will enjoy having 1-2 of my squares fitted with the aftermarket metal set.



giorgos mg said:


> Great comparison pictures!
> 
> What's the price difference between them?
> 
> G


Over $100 difference, $190 for the genuine band/bezel from pacparts (before shipping), $90shipped to the USA (from HK) for the g-shock.customworks for the one that fits the DW5600/DW50XX/GW5000.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Chempop said:


> Huge thanks for the comparison pics acadian. I too see the difference, but I think I will enjoy having 1-2 of my squares fitted with the aftermarket metal set.
> 
> Over $100 difference, $190 for the genuine band/bezel from pacparts (before shipping), $90shipped to the USA (from HK) for the g-shock.customworks for the one that fits the DW5600/DW50XX/GW5000.


you are very welcome. Let me know if you want to see more pictures.

yeah I'm pretty happy with my kit and if you want full SS bezel/band for your DW-5600 these aftermarket kits is your only option.


----------



## tauntauntaun

I haven't decided whether to keep my GWM-B5000 (not yet sized/worn), and I'm strongly considering selling it, grabbing a SS set from customworks, and taking it to my 5030 case. 

I already have a black bezel from them and can confirm the quality is pretty good.

HELP


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> I haven't decided whether to keep my GWM-B5000 (not yet sized/worn), and I'm strongly considering selling it, grabbing a SS set from customworks, and taking it to my 5030 case.
> 
> I already have a black bezel from them and can confirm the quality is pretty good.
> 
> HELP


All comes down to what you prefer.

Even if I don't wear it super often, I LOVE my GWM-B5000D. Aesthetically, I rank it as one of the most beautiful squares I own.


----------



## Buellrider

Has anyone modded their GWM-B5000’s yet? I was thinking about painting the bezel lettering in black to give it more contrast, but am too chicken to try it.

Edit...I just went back and saw that Acadian did his in white. Any tips on how you did it?


----------



## fcasoli

Buellrider said:


> Has anyone modded their GWM-B5000's yet? I was thinking about painting the bezel lettering in black to give it more contrast, but am too chicken to try it.
> 
> Edit...I just went back and saw that Acadian did his in white. Any tips on how you did it?


I tried and the result is not bad, after I will do again, read this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...nge-parts-2603146.html#/topics/2603146?page=2


----------



## Buellrider

fcasoli said:


> I tried and the result is not bad, after I will do again, read this thread
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...nge-parts-2603146.html#/topics/2603146?page=2


Thanks for the link.


----------



## fcasoli

Letters are not marked a lot, so very soft removing the paint in excess, my proposal is this one


----------



## fcasoli

For more info this is the thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=22637538


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Buellrider

/\/\That looks great. Did you have any problem removing the paint from the brushed bezel?


----------



## fcasoli

Buellrider said:


> /\/\That looks great. Did you have any problem removing the paint from the brushed bezel?


Acrylic paint can be removed using water and soap, and a toothless brush not too soft


----------



## acadian

This mornings project.

Quick custom screwback

Gold DW-5735 buttons out 









About to install silver DW-5030 buttons 









Crystal swap with a DW-5600E









DW-5600CS module in 









Screwback on 









Custom green jelly resin and she's ready for afternoon wrist time


----------



## Chempop

Any suggestion on a decent, but inexpensive jaxa wrench for my GW-5000 and DW-5035 (incoming).
This one has threaded bits but I figured I'd ask here before giving it a try.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GF8709-Professional-Jaxa-Type-Watch-Case-Back-Opener-Wrench-for-Watch-Repair/142504774171?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## acadian

Chempop said:


> Any suggestion on a decent, but inexpensive jaxa wrench for my GW-5000 and DW-5035 (incoming).
> This one has threaded bits but I figured I'd ask here before giving it a try.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GF8709-Professional-Jaxa-Type-Watch-Case-Back-Opener-Wrench-for-Watch-Repair/142504774171?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


that's what I have (a Large JAXA). It's okay but the bits/attachments fit loose in the hose and it doesn't create an ultra secure grip on the caseback.

if I had to do it all over again I would invest a bit more and I would get an LG Master Case Wrench


----------



## Adam020

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> I'm very happy with my gshock.customworks SS bezel and band. I can take come comparison shots with the GMW-B for you tomorrow. To be honest, I haven't even put them side-by-side yet, only because I didn't see anything wrong with the customworks kit and didn't expect it to be exactly the same as the GWM-B. I think the brushing on the gshock.customworks band is a bit different and the clasp is definitely different. There aren't as many micro adjustments and the clasp is is a bit smaller I think.
> 
> A super cool aftermarket kit IMO. I love options.
> 
> Maybe @Nokkaelaein can also chime in since he has a few SS kits himself.


I also bought 2 ss Silver sets at gshock.customworks for 2 GW-M5610. One for my wife and one for me
I only need to receive the watch and sets

Anyone knows them? Are they on this forum? They have some very cool projects


----------



## Facelessman

Not so long after I placed an order for my first build, I found DW-5600YU. I love the watch but it is pricey, limited and the most important thing is i don't want special graphic that show when using backlight. I know that I have to build one

I have a spare 5600MW case laying around. It is close enough to get and idea about how to execute this build so I put a module from 5600E in it. While white Gs are beautiful, I don't feel very comfortable wearing them. So i just go with black band and bezel from 5600E. Wearing this for quite some time, I learned that while two tone case/resin is fun at first but I prefer to have a black case.





I replaced crystal on 5600E with the one from 5600YU. Adhesive tape came off with original crystal so I did spend some time cleaning the glue off and put the new adhesive tape in. I replaced adjust button with a normal one. At first I used short black button but two hours later I re-opened the watch and swap it out to normal one. I closed the case with back cover from 5600YU, very happy with the result.

Yesterday


Today


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> Not so long after I placed an order for my first build, I found DW-5600YU. I love the watch but it is pricey, limited and the most important thing is i don't want special graphic that show when using backlight. I know that I have to build one
> 
> I have a spare 5600MW case laying around. It is close enough to get and idea about how to execute this build so I put a module from 5600E in it. While white Gs are beautiful, I don't feel very comfortable wearing them. So i just go with black band and bezel from 5600E. Wearing this for quite some time, I learned that while two tone case/resin is fun at first but I prefer to have a black case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced crystal on 5600E with the one from 5600YU. Adhesive tape came off with original crystal so I did spend some time cleaning the glue off and put the new adhesive tape in. I replaced adjust button with a normal one. At first I used short black button but two hours later I re-opened the watch and swap it out to normal one. I closed the case with back cover from 5600YU, very happy with the result.
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> Today


Is this your first attempt at swapping crystals?

well done and it looks great!


----------



## Facelessman

acadian said:


> Is this your first attempt at swapping crystals?
> 
> well done and it looks great!


Thank you and Yes sir, I followed your instructions and pictures provided by Chempop. I made a wooden die to push the crystal. I also made two pieces of wood to support the watch case. I cover a wooden die with cloth and pop the crystal out.


----------



## Facelessman

5600MS was my first square but I gave it away because of its negative display, i always regret about that. So I decided to build one on positive display. Initially I wanna spend some time to enjoy my recent build just a bit but after seeing others post their positive display 5600MS. I just can't wait.

I started with case center from 5600MS. I replaced buttons from black to silver but I keep those black bezel screws. I decided to use greyish tone bezel from 5600HR.



This might go against all black hardwear theme but I have other project for that in the pipeline. Thanks to kevio, tommy and Acadian for inspiration.

Just realized that it was on the wrong year setting. Might happen when I tested buttons. Now it has the right year and the right day of the week.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Facelessman said:


> I closed the case with back cover from 5600YU, very happy with the result.





Facelessman said:


> This might go against all black hardwear theme but I have other project for that in the pipeline. Thanks to kevio, tommy and Acadian for inspiration.


Nice ones Facelessman! Cheers to your two new custom squares. Excellent write-up and pics.


----------



## deckeda

I also posted this within the 5600J thread that inspired me to do this simple case and bezel swap modification. Thanks, Kabong30!


----------



## acadian

Finally got around to building a resin case DW-5030 which is dubbed DW-5030MW

I used the case from a DW-5600BB, module and caseback from a DW-5600MW and resin from A DW-5000SL


----------



## Chempop

^Very nice, if it had a long adjust button, I'd say it was perfect!


----------



## acadian

Chempop said:


> ^Very nice, if it had a long adjust button, I'd say it was perfect!


I have plenty of spare buttons but to be honest, the short adjust button doesn't really bother me.


----------



## acadian

Other project - convert a DW-5735D to a DW5035D with gold LCD by swapping the crystal and bezel










Okay maybe I'm imagining things but I've taken two other DW-5735Ds and I don't recall the LCD being only partly gold. Could have sworn the entire thing was gold?? I'm too lazy to take one of those apart again to find out. Anyone take a DW-5735D apart that could confirm this? Maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## Facelessman

Last night I opened GW-5000 for buttons swap. However, I could not get the module out. For resin case a just flip it and knock lightly on the crystal with my finger and module usually come off easily but this didn't work on GW-5000. Any tips?

I would also like to calibrate it's accuracy as well but I couldn't identify the trimmer screw. Is it the one in the picture? Not sure if it is an actual reset or not as they write AC very close to two holes.



In the end, I just have to close the case without any mods. When opened the case I scratched the backcover a little. Lasttime I scratched back cover, I knew that I need a better watch holder. So I make a simple one and it works. Unfortunately, I learned that the reason it Islip was not holder but I didn't focus on how opener lock with the case back. When I applied force, locking teeth were not perpendicular this is why it slipped. After this wound, I think I'm quite confident with opening technique. No problem or slip at all after focusing on how opener grip with case back.



Thanks


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> Last night I opened GW-5000 for buttons swap. However, I could not get the module out. For resin case a just flip it and knock lightly on the crystal with my finger and module usually come off easily but this didn't work on GW-5000. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks


Modules rarely come out that easily for me. I always use a small needle to gently pry the module out on the edges (where it's safe)


----------



## tauntauntaun

Despite how much I wore my GW-5000, I never loved it. I might now.

- Negative 3159 swapped from 5035A
- 5000B screwback swapped from blackout 5035A
- 5035A buttons
- 5035A bezel screws
- Aftermarket steel bezel
- 5000B band


----------



## tauntauntaun

And just to give you all agita: the module was a little crooked after transfer, and my attempts to nudge it didn't take. So I shaved a wedge-shaped splinter off of some waribashi and used it to shim the module counter-clockwise. It's still not perfect, but close enough.


----------



## kevio

Facelessman said:


> Last night I opened GW-5000 for buttons swap. However, I could not get the module out. For resin case a just flip it and knock lightly on the crystal with my finger and module usually come off easily but this didn't work on GW-5000. Any tips?
> 
> I would also like to calibrate it's accuracy as well but I couldn't identify the trimmer screw. Is it the one in the picture? Not sure if it is an actual reset or not as they write AC very close to two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I just have to close the case without any mods. When opened the case I scratched the backcover a little. Lasttime I scratched back cover, I knew that I need a better watch holder. So I make a simple one and it works. Unfortunately, I learned that the reason it Islip was not holder but I didn't focus on how opener lock with the case back. When I applied force, locking teeth were not perpendicular this is why it slipped. After this wound, I think I'm quite confident with opening technique. No problem or slip at all after focusing on how opener grip with case back.
> 
> Thanks


If you look at the plastic frame surrounding the module, you'll notice that there are a few clips that are holding the module in place. I believe the main clip is at the very top and there are two small ones at 5 and 7 o'clock. You just need to push them back with a small tool while lifting the module out and the module will come out.


----------



## tauntauntaun

kevio said:


> If you look at the plastic frame surrounding the module, you'll notice that there are a few clips that are holding the module in place. I believe the main clip is at the very top and there are two small ones at 5 and 7 o'clock. You just need to push them back with a small tool while lifting the module out and the module will come out.


I've found that the slot at 6 o'clock is perfect to insert my spring bar tool into and wedge the module out that way. It doesn't hurt to flex the clips at 5 and 7 o'clock so they'll give a little easier.

When replacing the module, I wedge the whole piece under the 12 o'clock clip first, then press down at 6 o'clock and the 2 lower clips do their thing. Basically removal in reverse.


----------



## Facelessman

Thank you guys. The problem was that I was trying to remove plastic casing frame with the module. Because of this, I scratched inner case a little bit but no big deal. As suggested, I pushed main clip on the top and the module came out.

Removing and installing e-clips took a lot longer than my experiences with resin case. But I stayed calm and took my time. All went well. I lightly lubricated new buttons with silicon grease. These buttons do not come with springs while buttons for 5600MS come with spring. Not really a big deal as I can use original ones. I make sure that there is no dust or finger print on the screen and I put the module back into it's place. I also adjusted trimmer clockwise about 30-45 degrees aiming to slow it down very very little.





I closed the case with care, smooth and secured. With bezel and straps on. Of course with black bezel screws and buckle.




Thank you again for all suggestions.


----------



## GaryK30

Facelessman said:


> Thank you guys. The problem was that I was trying to remove plastic casing frame with the module. Because of this, I scratched inner case a little bit but no big deal. As suggested, I pushed main clip on the top and the module came out.
> 
> Removing and installing e-clips took a lot longer than my experiences with resin case. But I stayed calm and took my time. All went well. I lightly lubricated new buttons with silicon grease. These buttons do not come with springs while buttons for 5600MS come with spring. Not really a big deal as I can use original ones. I make sure that there is no dust or finger print on the screen and I put the module back into it's place. I also adjusted trimmer clockwise about 30-45 degrees aiming to slow it down very very little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I closed the case with care, smooth and secured. With bezel and straps on. Of course with black bezel screws and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all suggestions.


In my experience -- not with the GW-5000 -- 30 to 45 degrees of trimmer rotation will be much more than 6 to 8 seconds per month. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Nice job with your GW-5000 blackout! We did a bunch of the same work on the same watch at the same time.


----------



## Facelessman

GaryK30 said:


> In my experience -- not with the GW-5000 -- 30 to 45 degrees of trimmer rotation will be much more than 6 to 8 seconds per month. Let us know how it works out.


Will report back on accuracy again. Thanks



tauntauntaun said:


> Nice job with your GW-5000 blackout! We did a bunch of the same work on the same watch at the same time.


Thank you. Here are more pics in natural light




Comaparing with bezel from 5035 and 5600MS. For now, I will stick with original bezel.


----------



## kenls

Simply added the strap from a GMW-B5000D to my resin GMW-B5000-1ER...


----------



## lukemeetze

tauntauntaun said:


> And just to give you all agita: the module was a little crooked after transfer, and my attempts to nudge it didn't take. So I shaved a wedge-shaped splinter off of some waribashi and used it to shim the module counter-clockwise. It's still not perfect, but close enough.
> 
> View attachment 13738073


You probably could have removed the solar panel and realigned it. That is likely what was crooked and not the module. When the solar panel is slightly off it will make the module look crooked. That's been my experience with these as I've taken quite a few apart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Facelessman said:


> Thank you guys. The problem was that I was trying to remove plastic casing frame with the module. Because of this, I scratched inner case a little bit but no big deal. As suggested, I pushed main clip on the top and the module came out.
> 
> Removing and installing e-clips took a lot longer than my experiences with resin case. But I stayed calm and took my time. All went well. I lightly lubricated new buttons with silicon grease. These buttons do not come with springs while buttons for 5600MS come with spring. Not really a big deal as I can use original ones. I make sure that there is no dust or finger print on the screen and I put the module back into it's place. I also adjusted trimmer clockwise about 30-45 degrees aiming to slow it down very very little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I closed the case with care, smooth and secured. With bezel and straps on. Of course with black bezel screws and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all suggestions.


Did you use the buttons from the 5035a? They should have come with springs. All mine I ordered did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

lukemeetze said:


> You probably could have removed the solar panel and realigned it. That is likely what was crooked and not the module. When the solar panel is slightly off it will make the module look crooked. That's been my experience with these as I've taken quite a few apart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call - aligning the solar panel is right up there with button e-rings in terms of frustrating procedures. But for this one, I made sure the alignment was damn near perfect. It could be the casing frame is slightly off. It's amazing how just a few micrometers of mis-alignment can throw the whole module off.

My method for solar panel alignment is:

- Place double-sided tape in the watch case
- Rest the panel facing up on a small object that will fit through the case opening (small bottlecap, etc)
- Using both hands, lower the case unto the solar panel with a flashlight in my mouth so i can eyeball the alignment before the panel contacts the adhesive tape
- Pray

It's silly, I wish the opening in the case for the solar panel allowed for an exact fit.


----------



## lukemeetze

tauntauntaun said:


> Good call - aligning the solar panel is right up there with button e-rings in terms of frustrating procedures. But for this one, I made sure the alignment was damn near perfect. It could be the casing frame is slightly off. It's amazing how just a few micrometers of mis-alignment can throw the whole module off.
> 
> My method for solar panel alignment is:
> 
> - Place double-sided tape in the watch case
> - Rest the panel facing up on a small object that will fit through the case opening (small bottlecap, etc)
> - Using both hands, lower the case unto the solar panel with a flashlight in my mouth so i can eyeball the alignment before the panel contacts the adhesive tape
> - Pray
> 
> It's silly, I wish the opening in the case for the solar panel allowed for an exact fit.


Yes solar panel alignment is a real pain with these. I always purchase extra adhesive from pacparts because that stuff loses its adhesive very quickly with a mess up or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

lukemeetze said:


> Yes solar panel alignment is a real pain with these. I always purchase extra adhesive from pacparts because that stuff loses its adhesive very quickly with a mess up or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My last order had both extra tape and extra E-rings. Lost one, ordered 4 in anticipation of losing more. Those things are criminally small.









I guess I'm still a little off center, but what mattered to me was that it was level. Easier to get away with on a negative display - at arm's length, everything looks fine.


----------



## Facelessman

lukemeetze said:


> Did you use the buttons from the 5035a? They should have come with springs. All mine I ordered did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 5035A from pacparts. No spring. Not really a big deal but I mentioned it as they are not cheap. Quite surprised that yours come with spring.



tauntauntaun said:


> My last order had both extra tape and extra E-rings. Lost one, ordered 4 in anticipation of losing more. Those things are criminally small.
> 
> View attachment 13754201
> 
> 
> I guess I'm still a little off center, but what mattered to me was that it was level. Easier to get away with on a negative display - at arm's length, everything looks fine.


Good job. It look perfectly alligned

I feel you on the e-clips. These are extremely small and easy to lose. Working in the plastic bag help a little but not very good working visibility.


----------



## lukemeetze

Facelessman said:


> Yes, 5035A from pacparts. No spring. Not really a big deal but I mentioned it as they are not cheap. Quite surprised that yours come with spring.
> 
> Good job. It look perfectly alligned
> 
> I feel you on the e-clips. These are extremely small and easy to lose. Working in the plastic bag help a little but not very good working visibility.


I have purchased them several times and they always came with springs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Facelessman said:


> Will report back on accuracy again


Update on accuracy and trimmer adjustment in the link below

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/adjust-accuracy-3159-module-4853291.html#post47792837


----------



## noobiee

Hi,

I would like to check where can i purchase third party silver metal bracelet and bezel for GW-M5610-1? 

Wanna mod my watch to look like B5000D haha...


----------



## Seikogi

does anyone know if the dimensions of the new metal sqaures are the same as on the GW5K?

I was thinking about getting the plastic one with new module and swapping it + the lcd into the GW5K....

thanks!


----------



## Seikogi

does anyone know if the dimensions of the new metal sqaures are the same as on the GW5K?

I was thinking about getting the plastic one with new module and swapping it + the lcd into the GW5K....

thanks!


----------



## algoth

GW-M5610 with bull bars and an aftermarket combi-style bracelet.


----------



## laurens.leurs

How do you like that aftermarket bracelet? Is it the cheaper plastic one sold on Aliexpress? 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

noobiee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to check where can i purchase third party silver metal bracelet and bezel for GW-M5610-1?
> 
> Wanna mod my watch to look like B5000D haha...


I know that there are third party metal and bracelet for 5600 not sure for 5610



Seikogi said:


> does anyone know if the dimensions of the new metal sqaures are the same as on the GW5K?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the plastic one with new module and swapping it + the lcd into the GW5K....
> 
> thanks!


I have learned and forgot that it won't fit


----------



## algoth

laurens.leurs said:


> How do you like that aftermarket bracelet? Is it the cheaper plastic one sold on Aliexpress?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Yes it's that one. It's quite good for the price (about €20), looks great and wears comfortably. The clasp, although metal, is quite flimsy and has an unnecessary G-SHOCK engraving that makes it look fake.


----------



## acadian

Seikogi said:


> does anyone know if the dimensions of the new metal sqaures are the same as on the GW5K?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the plastic one with new module and swapping it + the lcd into the GW5K....
> 
> thanks!


you mention "new METAL square" then you say "PLASTIC one"...so I'm not really sure what model you are referring to.

I don't think the guts of a GW-M5600 will fit in a GW-5000. See pictures HERE


----------



## Seikogi

acadian said:


> you mention "new METAL square" then you say "PLASTIC one"...so I'm not really sure what model you are referring to.
> 
> I don't think the guts of a GW-M5600 will fit in a GW-5000. See pictures HERE


ups, yes I was confusing. That's what you get when you can't sleep and type. 

I meant GW-5000 case + GMW-B5000 crystal + GW-B5600 module.

What I think could go wrong would be:

Crystal size diff between GW5K and GMWB5K.
Button length diff between GW5K and GWB5600 due to different module size.

That's why I was asking if anyone knows the crystal dimensions of the new metal square...
Also the crystal swap would be necessary because the printing is different.


----------



## acadian

Seikogi said:


> ups, yes I was confusing. That's what you get when you can't sleep and type.
> 
> I meant GW-5000 case + GMW-B5000 crystal + GW-B5600 module.
> 
> What I think could go wrong would be:
> 
> Crystal size diff between GW5K and GMWB5K.
> Button length diff between GW5K and GWB5600 due to different module size.
> 
> That's why I was asking if anyone knows the crystal dimensions of the new metal square...
> Also the crystal swap would be necessary because the printing is different.


it won't work. The crystals on the GW-5000 and GMW-B5000 are a different size.


----------



## Seikogi

acadian said:


> it won't work. The crystals on the GW-5000 and GMW-B5000 are a different size.


tks for checking!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

in need of a new bezel and a repaint of the adapters but a simple little remix that worryingly adds another square to my collection. seriously, what is happening to me??? )-:..


----------



## Seikogi

Here is my GW5K - dark mod 

Wish the strap keeper wasn't golden though ... anyone knows which square has a preferably dlc one?


----------



## Fujoor

Seikogi said:


> Here is my GW5K - dark mod
> 
> Wish the strap keeper wasn't golden though ... anyone knows which square has a preferably dlc one?
> 
> View attachment 13783523


I think the yellow gw-m5630 has a black keeper. Not 100% sure though.

Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy

DIY DW-5035 with knockoff combi bracelet from aliexpress
feels roughly the same weight as the gw-5000


----------



## kevio

Fujoor said:


> I think the yellow gw-m5630 has a black keeper. Not 100% sure though.
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


You can also use the black metal keeper from the DW5635C.


----------



## Seikogi

Fujoor said:


> I think the yellow gw-m5630 has a black keeper. Not 100% sure though.
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


unfortunately the rising red anniv. has a red resin strap keeper


----------



## Seikogi

kevio said:


> You can also use the black metal keeper from the DW5635C.


tks!! will hunt for one. I am a sucker for those matt resin parts. Might as well get the whole package with bezel


----------



## Seikogi

MrMundy said:


> DIY DW-5035 with knockoff combi bracelet from aliexpress
> feels roughly the same weight as the gw-5000


I made on myself too. Perhaps my favorite dial layout.

I doubt the few atoms thick dlc would add much weight


----------



## kevio

Seikogi said:


> tks!! will hunt for one. I am a sucker for those matt resin parts. Might as well get the whole package with bezel


This red is a deep red, unlike the one from the DW5600P which is brighter and is a little shiny. Since you want a matte strap and black metal keeper, the 5635C should be the right one. I really like it.


----------



## memento_mori

My very first mod 🙂. A 5610 with red bezel and band, I think it looks better than the original, since the red line on the display with the black one is really ugly to me.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

DW-5030 Case center and back cover
DW-5600MW module
Aftermarket metal bezel and bracelet


----------



## Facelessman

Nice work tommy.arashikage I love that module, super crisp


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Facelessman said:


> Nice work tommy.arashikage I love that module, super crisp


Thanks Facelessman! Indeed, the DW-5600MW module is quite the looker. I originally had the MW module in my resin case DW-5030 beater, but decided it would look better in this beautiful metal monster.


----------



## seikoseekr

I am wondering, are there any metal bezels/bands that fit a regular dw5600?


----------



## Ezy101

Hi!

Newbie here with a doubt.

A while ago I converted my Gwx5600c-7er to a positive display but in the process I messed up the solar set up ,so now it runs on a battery(part of the learning process)

But the thing that really bothers me is that the EL doesn’t work and do not know why.
Has anyone got the same problem or have any ideas about what went wrong???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Facelessman

Ezy101 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here with a doubt.
> 
> A while ago I converted my Gwx5600c-7er to a positive display but in the process I messed up the solar set up ,so now it runs on a battery(part of the learning process)
> 
> But the thing that really bothers me is that the EL doesn't work and do not know why.
> Has anyone got the same problem or have any ideas about what went wrong???
> 
> Thanks in advance


First thing I would check is button. Did you make sure that when you put module back in, it's the right place (when you press button, it push little metal piece?)

Pic from other model



If this is not the case, wait for other members. Lol


----------



## bmfang

Facelessman said:


> First thing I would check is button. Did you make sure that when you put module back in, it's the right place (when you press button, it push little metal piece?)
> 
> Pic from other model
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not the case, wait for other members. Lol


I had the same issue when installing fresh battery for my DW-D5500. One side buttons were working and the other side was dead. All due to the metal springs not being installed properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

I asked my friend in the UK to order gw-5000 and gw-5000b for me. Last week I got my bezels, just have time to play with them. Before I wear them, it might be a good idea to share them with you guys when they are unworn (they get shinnier with wear). I put straps from DW-5600E in the middle for the sake of comparison.

On the left side of the strap (from top to bottom)
DW-5600E
DW-5600HR
DW-5600MS

On the right side of the strap (from top to bottom)
GW-5000
GW-5000B
GW-5035





Yes, they are very similar and are interchangeable. Some is harder to get than others worth it or not depending on your level of OCD. But GW-5035 is quite different. I should mention that it is really matte black and will not match with 5600E/5000 straps very well.

I think many of you guys already know this hope my pics from various lighting conditions might be helpful to newbie like me in comaparing different shades of grey. Thanks for reading and appology for my poor photography skills.


----------



## Mulv

Question for all you well experienced Square modders - is there a DLC keeper and buckle suitable for fitting to a GW-5000 strap? Ideally want to keep the supple rubber but would love the rest to match the DLC goodness of the case.


----------



## Facelessman

Gw-5000b. dlc buckle but rubber keeper

I found some answers here for keeper

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-77.html#post47863853


----------



## noobiee

My first custom square

5 Years old GW-M5610


----------



## acadian

noobiee said:


> My first custom square
> 
> 5 Years old GW-M5610


Fixed the images for you


----------



## seikoseekr

That looks great. Might I ask where you got the bezel/bracelet? I Didn't know there were any that fit a 5610. I have been looking for one for a 5600 but that 5610 mod is awesome.


----------



## VIA4321

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



seikoseekr said:


> That looks great. Might I ask where you got the bezel/bracelet? I Didn't know there were any that fit a 5610. I have been looking for one for a 5600 but that 5610 mod is awesome.


Custom works do a version for the GW5610 and a version for the DW5600.
I think both cost the same, to the U.K. the 5610 was around £100 inc. shipping and import duties

You contact them through Instagram, they were very quick to come back with a reply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie070

I replaced the module with a positive display and fitted some gold pushers (buttons) to compliment the looks of the original DW-5000 Gold Tone model.


----------



## burns78




----------



## Zednut




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

what options do i have for a module swap on the basic dw5600 module? 
ive looked over the bezel compatibility table and assume diff. size case = diff. size module yes? thought id try the glx module anyway but that didnt work (smaller module and didnt line up with the face frame)
would prefer a glx or gls style but anything with a 3 character day eg dwd5600 or even no day like the g5500 would be good.










(im sure this has been asked before forgive me if i dont want to trawl the 80 pages here  )


----------



## burns78




----------



## Mulv

Question for all of you modding geniuses - I bought some polarizing film on eBay to convert a neg to pos display and before I started the strip down I just tested it over the face of the watch and it doesn't make any difference, no matter what angle - is this normal because the glass of the case is still in the way etc?


----------



## snugged

Mulv said:


> Question for all of you modding geniuses - I bought some polarizing film on eBay to convert a neg to pos display and before I started the strip down I just tested it over the face of the watch and it doesn't make any difference, no matter what angle - is this normal because the glass of the case is still in the way etc?


i'm pretty sure you need to remove the existing film first.


----------



## GaryK30

Mulv said:


> Question for all of you modding geniuses - I bought some polarizing film on eBay to convert a neg to pos display and before I started the strip down I just tested it over the face of the watch and it doesn't make any difference, no matter what angle - is this normal because the glass of the case is still in the way etc?


In my experience, if you place a linear polarizer with its transmission direction at a right angle to the polarizer that is part of the watch display, this will cause the display to completely black out.

Polarized sunglasses can be used to simulate this effect. With Gs, viewing with the long dimension of the glasses parallel to the width of the display generally produces maximum display brightness. Rotating the glasses so their long dimension is perpendicular to the width of the display generally causes the display to black out.


----------



## VIA4321

Facelessman said:


> Not so long after I placed an order for my first build, I found DW-5600YU. I love the watch but it is pricey, limited and the most important thing is i don't want special graphic that show when using backlight. I know that I have to build one
> 
> I have a spare 5600MW case laying around. It is close enough to get and idea about how to execute this build so I put a module from 5600E in it. While white Gs are beautiful, I don't feel very comfortable wearing them. So i just go with black band and bezel from 5600E. Wearing this for quite some time, I learned that while two tone case/resin is fun at first but I prefer to have a black case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced crystal on 5600E with the one from 5600YU. Adhesive tape came off with original crystal so I did spend some time cleaning the glue off and put the new adhesive tape in. I replaced adjust button with a normal one. At first I used short black button but two hours later I re-opened the watch and swap it out to normal one. I closed the case with back cover from 5600YU, very happy with the result.
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> Today


Hi,
I am looking to do my own take on the DW5600YU, I will try to source the parts from Pacparts, do you have the part number/description for the adhesive that attaches the crystal to the case?
With a bit of heat I am hoping the original crystal will come out safely as I may want to reuse it at a later date.
Any tips on the disassembly process etc?
Thanks for any assistance you can offer.
J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

VIA4321 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to do my own take on the DW5600YU, I will try to source the parts from Pacparts, do you have the part number/description for the adhesive that attaches the crystal to the case?
> With a bit of heat I am hoping the original crystal will come out safely as I may want to reuse it at a later date.
> Any tips on the disassembly process etc?
> Thanks for any assistance you can offer.
> J
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my first crystal swap too. Basically I followed instructions provided here and made a die to push crystal out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-73.html#post47700929

Here is the link to parts for dw-5600yu including adhesive tape

http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=DW5600YU-7&mfg=Casio&back=0&action=list_part

Hope this helps


----------



## Facelessman

To ensure you, this is adhesive tape that you need

PacParts: 91087776318


----------



## VIA4321

Facelessman said:


> To ensure you, this is adhesive tape that you need
> 
> PacParts: 91087776318


Great, thanks thought this was what I needed, but didn't want to order in case it wasn't as I am in the U.K. it would mean a lot of wasted time and cost if wrong.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Latest PacParts order included black buttons and bezel screws for my GW5000. While it was apart I decided to swap modules with my GWM5610-BC.


----------



## acadian

FarmeR57 said:


> Latest PacParts order included black buttons and bezel screws for my GW5000. While it was apart I decided to swap modules with my GWM5610-BC.


did you mean GW-M5610BA?


----------



## Fujoor

One of My fav customs









Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Yes, you are correct Acadian ==> 5610BA

Thanks for the catch.


----------



## acadian

FarmeR57 said:


> Yes, you are correct Acadian ==> 5610BA
> 
> Thanks for the catch.


you are welcome...

pair looks great! :-!


----------



## lukemeetze

FarmeR57 said:


> Latest PacParts order included black buttons and bezel screws for my GW5000. While it was apart I decided to swap modules with my GWM5610-BC.
> View attachment 13858307
> 
> View attachment 13858313


I assume you used 5035a buttons?


----------



## FarmeR57

> I assume you used 5035a buttons?


Yes, both bezel screws and buttons are from 5035A. Was also my first screwback disassembly. Damn, they come tight from the factory. Bent a pin on my fancy new caseback wrench.


----------



## snugged

this one turned out better than i expected! b-) (_dw-5700sf-1, dw-5600vt and dw-5600e_).


----------



## acadian

snugged said:


> this one turned out better than i expected! b-) (_dw-5700sf-1, dw-5600vt and dw-5600e_).
> View attachment 13861837


Yup - that does look great!

Well done!


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> After chatting with Tommy and Kevio about this procedure, I figured I would do a quick post about crystal swap on a solar square. I've replaced many crystals in the past but never had to swap one on a solar square before.
> 
> I didn't really know what to expect. On some squares you need to first remove the solar panel from the inside before popping out the crystal but on the G-5600 the solar panel is floating in a pocket between the case and crystal - so both comes out at the same time (from the front). Again I cannot thank Kevio enough for giving me pointers throughout the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I did is make a die for the crystal. I have these thick hard pieces of rubber the I've been using to make dies that fit exactly in the case. Works great and they are easy to trim with a sharp carpet/box cutter (Olfa blade is what I use).
> 
> I still use a hard plastic die on top of it when pressing the crystal out but I find that with a rubber insert - it applies even pressure on the surface of the glass. If you use a die that is too small it can end up bending/bowing the crystal while pressing it out and risk of cracking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use just a bit of heat using the hair dryer (again I urge people do be careful here and not go overboard with the heat - you really don't need much, just enough to soften the adhesive a little).
> 
> Pressing everything out was easy - in this case the adhesive backing came out with the glass, which made it easy to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to clean everything - this is where my OCD kicks in. My biggest fear is to put everything back together just to find dust/link/prints/gunk in between the solar panel and crystal. I clean the top of the solar panel and inside of new crystal several times with a microfiber cloth (like the ones that come with your nicer sunglasses) and drops of Windex. Windex is the only thing I found that really removes all the haze/film that sometimes form on top of glass. I then dry and dust with compressed air...I dod this MANY times up until I'm ready to press the new crystal in.
> 
> Once everything is clean:
> - I installed a new adhesive backing on the case
> - Install the hard packing gasket on the case
> - drop the solar panel into it's little pocket on the case
> - again, compressed air to make sure no dust is on the solar panel
> - press the new crystal on
> 
> and voila - all done.


Nice work! Do you know if it's the same procedure for a grx5600? 
Other posts said that the solar panel might be glued in.


----------



## Facelessman

Upgrading my custom build dw-5600yu with a new module from 5600mw and a strap from gw-5000. Absolutely love it. Visibility is better especially in poor lighting environment. Brighter color of LCD also match white crystal better imo.

Before



After



With a module from 5600e that I just removed from 5600yu, I now have enough parts to build another one. I replaced crystal of spare 5600e case with one from 5030. This time it came off quite clean not too much time on cleaning glue. I installed a new adhesive tape, crystal and a module back in. Bezel and band from 5600e, case back from 5600mw.


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> Nice work! Do you know if it's the same procedure for a grx5600?
> Other posts said that the solar panel might be glued in.


I wish I could help you but I've never taken a GRX apart. These Solar squares are all different - you'd have to open it and take a peek inside.


----------



## lukemeetze

FarmeR57 said:


> Yes, both bezel screws and buttons are from 5035A. Was also my first screwback disassembly. Damn, they come tight from the factory. Bent a pin on my fancy new caseback wrench.


At least you didn't scratch it. Some are tighter than others.


----------



## kenls

After some help and encouragement from @acadian I performed another module swap.

*Before*









*After*









I know, the module of the new positive needs to be straightened a little though.

Thanks Luc.|>


----------



## acadian

kenls said:


> After some help and encouragement from @acadian I performed another module swap.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> View attachment 13872617
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> View attachment 13872619
> 
> 
> I know, the module of the new positive needs to be straightened a little though.
> 
> Thanks Luc.|>


Love it.

You did a great job - they look great.

And you are very welcome - but you did all the hard work


----------



## Dxnnis

That swap looks sooo good, really good job @kenls


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> That swap looks sooo good, really good job @kenls


thanks @Dxnnis. Module repositioned and my OCD satisfied too.


----------



## memento_mori

Looks great! 🙂


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> thanks @Dxnnis. Module repositioned and my OCD satisfied too.


Maybe one day I will try re-positioning the module in my GW M5610-1bjf as that has always been a bit wonky but not confident enough yet @kenls. Lovely Job on yours though


----------



## kenls

memento_mori said:


> Looks great! ?





Dxnnis said:


> Maybe one day I will try re-positioning the module in my GW M5610-1bjf as that has always been a bit wonky but not confident enough yet @kenls. Lovely Job on yours though


Thanks guys, they both still need to be pass the water test.  But that's for tomorrow.


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> I wish I could help you but I've never taken a GRX apart. These Solar squares are all different - you'd have to open it and take a peek inside.


Thanks for the reply. I'll take it apart once I have a bit more time.
Are you using a crystal press for the glass or just a couple pieces of wood / c-clamp?


----------



## acadian

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



cvdl said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll take it apart once I have a bit more time.
> Are you using a crystal press for the glass or just a couple pieces of wood / c-clamp?


I use a proper setup.

I have some dies I made (out of hard rubber) + a full set of watch dies that I bought off Amazon.

I use those with a bench drill press vise.


----------



## Rcfan

Just a bezel and strap mod but it really gave me what I wanted in a square. Base watch is a Gwx-5700 with the bezel and strap from the 5600 BB series. I now have a square that gives me tide and moon, 2 repeatable interval timers, solar, atomic, and all blacked out with a positive display.


----------



## cvdl

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> what options do i have for a module swap on the basic dw5600 module?
> ive looked over the bezel compatibility table and assume diff. size case = diff. size module yes? thought id try the glx module anyway but that didnt work (smaller module and didnt line up with the face frame)
> would prefer a glx or gls style but anything with a 3 character day eg dwd5600 or even no day like the g5500 would be good.
> 
> (im sure this has been asked before forgive me if i dont want to trawl the 80 pages here  )


I think the GRX 5600 would fit. Also the GWX 5700, so it seems


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Recently I decided that I had to have a DW-56RTB-7. It is a quirky model with the same asymmetrical lug design as the GW-5600 series that have both been reviewed on F17 in the past. Snagged one of these on eBay for cheap and then of course another one in better condition showed itself within a few days for an even lower price. Grabbed that one too. [shrugging shoulders emoji]

Ordered a brand new white resin bezel from PacParts. Discovered a NOS OEM band on eBay and bought it. Also got a black resin bezel and band from a GW-5600J from PacParts...found an old sales listing from Rocat while researching this model where Rocat had the black resin installed, thanks for that idea Sir!

So while this barely qualifies for an entry in the Custom Squares thread haha, here are my two DW-56RTB-7's as I have them now:




The one on the right is the watch that received the black resin refresh. The white band and bezel were pretty beat up. The DW-56RTB-7 on the left I decided to keep as is. Backup brand new resin bezel and NOS band shown too.




This band has been shown many times before on F17, but why not a couple more pics of this interesting piece. It has a cool texture and design that sets it apart from a standard DW-5600E/GW-5000 resin strap.


New battery and O-ring for good measure as this one will be worn while exercising and other rough duty activities.


"Custom" DW-56RTB-7 (black bezel instead of white...wild stuff here lol)


Thanks for reading!


----------



## memento_mori

For a blue day (bezel and band swap;-)


----------



## cvdl

For the customisers ordering from pacparts. 
When ordering buttons for your customs, are they for 4 buttons @ 2.50 usd or is it 2.50 usd each?


----------



## kevio

cvdl said:


> For the customisers ordering from pacparts.
> When ordering buttons for your customs, are they for 4 buttons @ 2.50 usd or is it 2.50 usd each?


It's $2.50 for each button. So if you're replacing all of the buttons in your square, you would need to put 4 buttons in the shopping cart.


----------



## cvdl

kevio said:


> It's $2.50 for each button. So if you're replacing all of the buttons in your square, you would need to put 4 buttons in the shopping cart.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Fullers1845

tommy.arashikage said:


>


I really love the clean and colorful layout of this module. Isn't this also called the "Referee Timer" designed for Soccer/Futbol refs?


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Fullers1845 said:


> I really love the clean and colorful layout of this module. Isn't this also called the "Referee Timer" designed for Soccer/Futbol refs?


You got it!
Indeed the sharp layout is what lured me in for this model. The unique timer, interval timer, and stopwatches are an added functional bonus.


----------



## cvdl

One more question before finalising my order. 
Does the buttons for the gw5000 series fit the new dw5000 series?
I'm looking for black buttons to use in a screwback build.


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> One more question before finalising my order.
> Does the buttons for the gw5000 series fit the new dw5000 series?
> I'm looking for black buttons to use in a screwback build.


what's the new DW-5000 series you are talking about?


----------



## FROG

Rcfan said:


> Just a bezel and strap mod but it really gave me what I wanted in a square. Base watch is a Gwx-5700 with the bezel and strap from the 5600 BB series. I now have a square that gives me tide and moon, 2 repeatable interval timers, solar, atomic, and all blacked out with a positive display.


This thing is awesome...were there any issues with putting the GWX case into the 5600BB bezel?


----------



## VIA4321

Rcfan said:


> Just a bezel and strap mod but it really gave me what I wanted in a square. Base watch is a Gwx-5700 with the bezel and strap from the 5600 BB series. I now have a square that gives me tide and moon, 2 repeatable interval timers, solar, atomic, and all blacked out with a positive display.


That is really nice, simple, clear and elegant, might have to base a watch of my own off your idea!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> what's the new DW-5000 series you are talking about?


Oh, my bad. I was confusing it with the vintage dw-5600c. 
Looking for black buttons for dw-5000md screwback.


----------



## Facelessman

cvdl said:


> Oh, my bad. I was confusing it with the vintage dw-5600c.
> Looking for black buttons for dw-5000md screwback.


No buttons from gw-5035 won't fit. GW-5000 buttons are different.

But I think black button won't match dw-5000 silver screwback and the case as well (You still can see it). And as far as I know there is no black button for battery powered screwback (I could be wrong)


----------



## memento_mori

Rcfan said:


> Just a bezel and strap mod but it really gave me what I wanted in a square. Base watch is a Gwx-5700 with the bezel and strap from the 5600 BB series. I now have a square that gives me tide and moon, 2 repeatable interval timers, solar, atomic, and all blacked out with a positive display.


A very fine idea! I love it


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> No buttons from gw-5035 won't fit. GW-5000 buttons are different.
> 
> But I think black button won't match dw-5000 silver screwback and the case as well (You still can see it). And as far as I know there is no black button for battery powered screwback (I could be wrong)


you are wrong ;-)

The DW-5000ST is blacked out.


----------



## Facelessman

acadian said:


> you are wrong ;-)
> 
> The DW-5000ST is blacked out.


Thanks for correcting me

Glad to know that I am wrong. I quickly google pics of DW-5000ST only to realised that this is not the first time I seek for it. First time was after I saw Kevio's. Sadly I couldn't find parts from pacparts.


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> Thanks for correcting me
> 
> Glad to know that I am wrong. I quickly google pics of DW-5000ST only to realised that this is not the first time I seek for it. First time was after I saw Kevio's. Sadly I couldn't find parts from pacparts.


yes that's the downside - in order to get those black buttons you almost have to buy a complete watch.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So this a mini-custom...I took the band and bezel from the 5600BB and gave it to my bluetooth model...the pair makes for an even better premium version of the standard 5600..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcfan

FROG said:


> This thing is awesome...were there any issues with putting the GWX case into the 5600BB bezel?


Not at all. It appears to be the exact same case.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Rcfan said:


> Not at all. It appears to be the exact same case.


Hmmm, I have a different opinion on this... initially I swapped bracelet for the strap of the 5600bb first and left the original bezel of the bluetooth model on it but to me they didn't really match in shade...and then I took the bezel off and put the bezel from the 5600bb on the bluetooth model and then it looked more uniform.. it's weird to explain but the shade of both models isn't exactly the same... even though they are black with a matted finish...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hmmm, I have a different opinion on this... initially I swapped bracelet for the strap of the 5600bb first and left the original bezel of the bluetooth model on it but to me they didn't really match in shade...and then I took the bezel off and put the bezel from the 5600bb on the bluetooth model and then it looked more uniform.. it's weird to explain but the shade of both models isn't exactly the same... even though they are black with a matted finish...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think he mean gwx5700 case in 5600bb bezel.

But I know exactly what you mean in different shades of black. I took pictures comparing different shades of black (not Bluetooth one but among various squares) a while ago but it's really hard to capture.


----------



## buddhashenglong

I'm rather inspired by rcfan's gwx5700 mod. I really want auto EL for a positive square with minimal color on the crystal. That bit of red is not a deal breaker.


----------



## cvdl

If you can get the gwx-5600 with positive display, they look to be sharing the same module.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Facelessman said:


> I think he mean gwx5700 case in 5600bb bezel.
> 
> But I know exactly what you mean in different shades of black. I took pictures comparing different shades of black (not Bluetooth one but among various squares) a while ago but it's really hard to capture.


Ah I misread that post..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## germanos30

Carbon Biber ;-)


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> yes that's the downside - in order to get those black buttons you almost have to buy a complete watch.


Luc, did you ever try using the GW5035 buttons on a normal metal cased square? I recall that the end of the button needed to be filed.

As for the DW-5000ST, its hardware is fully black.


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Luc, did you ever try using the GW5035 buttons on a normal metal cased square? I recall that the end of the button needed to be filed.


yeah we talked about this before.

I got some but haven't tried yet.


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> yeah we talked about this before.
> 
> I got some but haven't tried yet.


Same here. I also have some GW5035 buttons that I could try this mod with.


----------



## Servus

Well, then I'll wait eagerly for pictures.


----------



## buddhashenglong

cvdl said:


> If you can get the gwx-5600 with positive display, they look to be sharing the same module.


I checked them out thanks, a bit too much color for my tastes. This is the square I have on and my only one (for now).


----------



## Servus




----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> View attachment 13902499
> 
> 
> View attachment 13902501


Nice trio Servus. |>


----------



## Servus

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## dududuckling

I was inspired by Acadian’s work in transferring DW-5735D gold module into DW-5035D. I felt this is what Casio should have done from the get-go. There isn’t much love for the round 5735 series, so I was able to purchase on for cheap as a donor.

Which brings me to the next question... what do I do with the old 5035 module? I have been wanting a square with red line graphic as it resembles closer to the original DW-5000. So I transplanted the module into a DW-5030 case center that I got off PacParts. I put it all together and realized... wouldn’t it be cooled to make it like the GMW-B5000TFC-1 that is super rare and expensive?

So I went to the storage and grabbed a DW-5600HR module, placed it into the watch along with Gshockcustomworks’ metal bezel and bracelet. The result:

DW-5600HR Module
DW-5030 Case Center
DW-5735 Case Back
DW-5735 Gold buttons and screws
New E-clips and O-ring
Gshockcustomworks Bezel and bracelet

And a lot of swearing removing and installing new e-clips. I am gonna have to buy them in bulk from PacParts. They either flew across the room or bent out of shapw the moment I take it off.

Cheers.


----------



## buddhashenglong

I really hope someone at Casio is checking out F17 and this thread particularly. Just saying.


----------



## cvdl

I had some time taking the module out of the GRX-5600, but don't have the tools yet to press out the glass.
Is anyone able to tell whether the solar panel is glued in or separated from the glass?

It looks like it's part of the glass, but it's hard to tell because the panel is so thin.
















Alright. I had some more spare time so I tried prying away the metal frame that was on top of the solar panel. 
Apparently that frame is the backside of the solar panel. It is removable without pressing out the glass and it's stuck on with 4 small strips of tape adhesives.

Conclusion: GRX-5600 has a removable solar panel which doesn't require pressing out the glass!


----------



## ricardomfs

cvdl said:


> I had some time taking the module out of the GRX-5600, but don't have the tools yet to press out the glass.
> Is anyone able to tell whether the solar panel is glued in or separated from the glass?
> 
> It looks like it's part of the glass, but it's hard to tell because the panel is so thin.
> 
> View attachment 13912977
> 
> View attachment 13912979
> 
> 
> Alright. I had some more spare time so I tried prying away the metal frame that was on top of the solar panel.
> Apparently that frame is the backside of the solar panel. It is removable without pressing out the glass and it's stuck on with 4 small strips of tape adhesives.
> 
> Conclusion: GRX-5600 has a removable solar panel which doesn't require pressing out the glass!
> 
> View attachment 13913995


Nice, I bet all the rest should be same, like gwm5610! I need to this to mine also, the fogging is just to much!
I recently did this to my gw-6900, and also doesn't need to remove the glass!
But my gx-56 needed to remove the glass, and I broke the solar panel when removing the glass
Nice job pal!


----------



## ricardomfs

And its not, I opened my gwm5610 and I need to remove the glass ... Damn.... I'm afraid to brake another solar panel.....


----------



## ricardomfs

Custom Square, case from G-5500TS module from a gw-m5610TH, and a combi strap, looks nice just needs I think a full black bezel, and I'm thinking of putting the black buttons and screws from the 5610TH!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

dududuckling said:


> I was inspired by Acadian's work in transferring DW-5735D gold module into DW-5035D. I felt this is what Casio should have done from the get-go. There isn't much love for the round 5735 series, so I was able to purchase on for cheap as a donor.
> 
> Which brings me to the next question... what do I do with the old 5035 module? I have been wanting a square with red line graphic as it resembles closer to the original DW-5000. So I transplanted the module into a DW-5030 case center that I got off PacParts. I put it all together and realized... wouldn't it be cooled to make it like the GMW-B5000TFC-1 that is super rare and expensive?
> 
> So I went to the storage and grabbed a DW-5600HR module, placed it into the watch along with Gshockcustomworks' metal bezel and bracelet. The result:
> 
> DW-5600HR Module
> DW-5030 Case Center
> DW-5735 Case Back
> DW-5735 Gold buttons and screws
> New E-clips and O-ring
> Gshockcustomworks Bezel and bracelet
> 
> And a lot of swearing removing and installing new e-clips. I am gonna have to buy them in bulk from PacParts. They either flew across the room or bent out of shapw the moment I take it off.
> 
> Cheers.


That's a really beautiful MOD, Congratulations.


----------



## cvdl

ricardomfs said:


> And its not, I opened my gwm5610 and I need to remove the glass ... Damn.... I'm afraid to brake another solar panel.....


Yeh... don't press it out. It looks like it's glued on the glass, since there's no metal frame to keep the solar panel in place.

-edit: this post says the solar panel is a film glued on. https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwm5610-1-glass-swap-2470601.html#post21163665


----------



## cvdl

After getting the GW-M5610CC I thought that the strap is too floppy because it's a used watch.
I used a matt green aftermarket bezel and strap to get it ready for spring.
Wearing this today makes me feel young again lol.


----------



## cvdl

Woop woop. Ordered a couple parts for modding. Can't wait till they arrive.
Only question is wether I want to spend money on the lcd / modules as well if I want a perfect replica of the 5000MD and 5600YU.
They still need to get back to me of how much a module should cost.


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> Woop woop. Ordered a couple parts for modding. Can't wait till they arrive.
> Only question is wether I want to spend money on the lcd / modules as well if I want a perfect replica of the 5000MD and 5600YU.
> They still need to get back to me of how much a module should cost.


congrats!!

or try to just order the graphic that goes over the EL.

I actually prefer those watches without the graphics - makes them more legible both while using the EL and while in bright light (you an see the graphic)


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> congrats!!
> 
> or try to just order the graphic that goes over the EL.
> 
> I actually prefer those watches without the graphics - makes them more legible both while using the EL and while in bright light (you an see the graphic)


Yes, That's why I bought a 5600MW because that module looks nice when it lights up. But the modules are quite expensive and the ordered parts are already a couple hundreds. 
It all adds up to a nice holiday :-x

Anyways. I'll have to shoot the service centre a mail about that graphic again, since I only see the module or lcd on PacParts/Boley.

Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## Facelessman

cvdl said:


> Yes, That's why I bought a 5600MW because that module looks nice when it lights up. But the modules are quite expensive and the ordered parts are already a couple hundreds.
> It all adds up to a nice holiday :-x
> 
> Anyways. I'll have to shoot the service centre a mail about that graphic again, since I only see the module or lcd on PacParts/Boley.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions though!


Subtleties do not come cheap. 

Both of my 5000MD and 5600YU are installed with module from 5600MW too. But i'm not sure how will it look with graphics on mirror style el backlight.


----------



## cvdl

Facelessman said:


> Subtleties do not come cheap.
> 
> Both of my 5000MD and 5600YU are installed with module from 5600MW too. But i'm not sure how will it look with graphics on mirror style el backlight.


Why must these hobbies cost so much money haha.
I've slept on it and decided to go with using what I have first. If I still want to get it original, I can always order it later on.

Luckily cancelling my old order at PacParts is easy, because ordering it from the service centre here saved me at least 100 usd.
That money can go towards a gold display mod. Thinking of getting another 5035D and order the gold module from 5735D. Or, get the 5735D and get the resin, back cover and glass from the 5035D. Whichever is cheaper.


----------



## cvdl

And another one is going on the mod wish list . 
Don't know why, but I like the white and black combo. Looks like a stormtrooper.

DW-5600VT Studious 








-edit: Almost forgot I have a helmet that perfectly compliments this watch.


----------



## cvdl

I guess I'm still at the honeymoon phase with my squares. It'll probably slow down once most of my wishlist has been fulfilled.

For now I'm still enjoying it to the fullest.

So just a simple matte blue resin and strap change for the blue G-5600CC. Then I remembered having yellows and switched the bezel for that colour. 
I can't place where I've seen this colour combo before, but it brought back scuba diving adventures that has those colours a lot.


----------



## cvdl

Jasabor said:


> To all modders....... Eye candy alert!
> 
> Came across this site,its located in Malaysia. New to me. But has anyone dealt with them before maybe?
> 
> NCMS Creation Sdn Bhd


Well, the cheaper option for me, Aramax, to europe is also one of the expensive options. 
Aramax here charges 25 euro handling fee, on top of import taxes. 
Usually the National Postal service charges between 13-17 euro handling fee, without import taxes.


----------



## Plissken

cvdl said:


> Why must these hobbies cost so much money haha.


None of shopping addiction, OCD and wearing watches counts as a hobby.


----------



## Kabong30

Plissken said:


> None of shopping addiction, OCD and wearing watches counts as a hobby.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## aparezco

cvdl said:


> I guess I'm still at the honeymoon phase with my squares. It'll probably slow down once most of my wishlist has been fulfilled.
> 
> For now I'm still enjoying it to the fullest.
> 
> So just a simple matte blue resin and strap change for the blue G-5600CC. Then I remembered having yellows and switched the bezel for that colour.
> I can't place where I've seen this colour combo before, but it brought back scuba diving adventures that has those colours a lot.
> 
> View attachment 13964137


I'd love to get this blue strap, where can I find it?


----------



## cvdl

aparezco said:


> I'd love to get this blue strap, where can I find it?


I got it from Ali.
DW-5600

GW-M5610 / GLX-5600

Or
NCMS in Malaysia


----------



## cvdl

SOB!
Wanted to swap the matte green bezel/strap on the GW-M5600 to the GLX-5600 and saw some rust GW-M. 
The screws were so stuck. After two screws, the remaining one's head broke off. Was able to get one out, but not the last one. 








GLX-5600 on matte green bezel/strap. Colour of print matches well with the matte green.


----------



## kenls

cvdl said:


> SOB!
> Wanted to swap the matte green bezel/strap on the GW-M5600 to the GLX-5600 and saw some rust GW-M.
> The screws were so stuck. After two screws, the remaining one's head broke off. Was able to get one out, but not the last one.
> View attachment 13993513
> 
> 
> GLX-5600 on matte green bezel/strap. Colour of print matches well with the matte green.
> View attachment 13993615


Is there any way you could dribble a drop or two of WD40 or release oil onto the offending screw, leave it overnight to penetrate, and then grab whats left of the screw with a small pair of pliers and attempt to unscrew it?


----------



## cvdl

kenls said:


> Is there any way you could dribble a drop or two of WD40 or release oil onto the offending screw, leave it overnight to penetrate, and then grab whats left of the screw with a small pair of pliers and attempt to unscrew it?


I'll try it, but there's not much grip on the screw already. That, or I need better tools haha. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Facelessman

cvdl said:


> I'll try it, but there's not much grip on the screw already. That, or I need better tools haha.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


Can you use vise to grip screw then you can carefully rotate watch case instead? Just another idea


----------



## WES51

I try to help with sharing my successful experiences with automotive fasteners (I know it is a whole different scale, never the less the same principal)

Other than heat (which is out of the question in this case), what helps me on cars is *repeatedly hitting the fastener's head*. That introduces shock along the axis and is often enough to free up frozen threads. Then the fastener can be much easier undone. It is worth trying, I have the feeling it will work on the small watch scale as well.


----------



## AndrwTNT

You could also try and use a very thin Dremel cutting disc and make a slot in the stump of the screw enough to get a precision flat head in there.. along with the wd40. This is assuming there is enough of a protrusion on the screw to create a slot without damaging the case.


----------



## cvdl

I’ll borrow a mini vise grip and try that first, before trying to cut a slot out. 
Luckily I have plenty of watches to rotate, so I can take my time and maybe polish out a gouge on the glass.


----------



## kenls

cvdl said:


> I'll try it, but there's not much grip on the screw already. That, or I need better tools haha.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


Maybe a pair of locking pliers would be a better idea.


----------



## cvdl

kenls said:


> Maybe a pair of locking pliers would be a better idea.


Thanks. I meant those pliers yes.


----------



## cvdl

Hello. Picked up one order from the service centre. Gotta pick up another order this week, because I didn't had enough cash with me.

So glad that they sell all parts. Compared to pacpart, it saved me a lot of money.


----------



## kenls

cvdl said:


> Thanks. I meant those pliers yes.


Vice grip / locking pliers. Same thing.


----------



## cvdl

Couldn't wait with the parts I had on hand. Originally wanted to build a Madness build, but I moved away from that. 
Instead, used the red back module from DW-5700SF and dropped it in the 5000MD case. No problem whatsoever. 
The bezel is from a DW-5600BB I have and finished it with a supple, grippy GW-5000 strap.

However, after closing up the back cover, the module moved a little bit. The date window is not completely aligned. 
I tried aligning it twice and got close enough. The back o-ring has already started to stretch out, so not going to touch the insides anymore until I receive new seals.


----------



## cvdl

So...

Black or White?


----------



## cvdl

Word of advice for who wants to mod or restore a GRX-5600. 
It's a complete PITA.

The solar panel comes with a glass insert and goes behind the crystal. 
Let's say it's like double glass before the LCD.

Even in a bathroom with hot water running, I got dust particles sandwiched between the solar panel and cyrstal. 
Furthermore, aligning the solar panel is equal as infuriating...

Anyways. Because of the double glass, the clarity of the watch can detoriate and it'll look kind of misty.

Restoring the DW-5600C was heaven, compared to the GRX. 
And I still have 2 to do. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> Word of advice for who wants to mod or restore a GRX-5600.
> It's a complete PITA.
> 
> The solar panel comes with a glass insert and goes behind the crystal.
> Let's say it's like double glass before the LCD.
> 
> Even in a bathroom with hot water running, I got dust particles sandwiched between the solar panel and cyrstal.
> Furthermore, aligning the solar panel is infuriating...
> 
> Anyways. Because of the double glass, the clarity of the watch can detoriate and it'll look kind of misty.
> 
> Restoring the DW-5600C was heaven, compared to the GRX.
> And I still have 2 to do. Not looking forward to it.
> 
> View attachment 14013149
> 
> View attachment 14013153
> 
> View attachment 14013157


I've done a G5600 before and it's similar to the GRX.

You need:
- Clean working environment
- nitrile gloves
- air blower
- microfiber cloth
- windex to thoroughly clean the glass (otherwise you risk of getting a thin film to form on the inside)

Never touch the crystal with your bare fingers during install and double/triple check your work.

If you see using water to clean the parts you need to let evening dry completely before reassembling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

Here's my first and possibly last, taking inspiration from some other custom squares, I present the soul of a GW-M5610BB-1 in the body of a DW-D5600P-8. The screen has a hint of mauve/purple and the grey bezel and band set off the border text and lines, borders and text nicely IMHO.

Direct sunlight








Normal daylight, at an angle








Ambient daylight








Low light, shadow


----------



## cvdl

Saw Acadian's Kermit watch and I had to have it.

So I name this watch DW-5600AC-1. 
The aftermarket bezel and strap is very sticky though. Like the gloss paint didn't had enough time to cure.


----------



## yokied

As requested, here are some more natural wrist shots from further away to give you a better idea of the resin colour. These are in daylight at my local drive through. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## lukemeetze

yokied said:


> As requested, here are some more natural wrist shots from further away to give you a better idea of the resin colour. These are in daylight at my local drive through. Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> View attachment 14016371
> 
> 
> View attachment 14016383


Does that bezel cover the buttons more then the standard bezel? They appear to be more recessed.


----------



## Dxnnis

lukemeetze said:


> Does that bezel cover the buttons more then the standard bezel? They appear to be more recessed.


Thought that mysef


----------



## cvdl

Taken three hours before and just finished. Refurbed my beater 5600ms and build this stormtrooper.
I should sleep...


----------



## yokied

Yes, the bezel covers a bit more of the buttons than the standard. You guys would know more than me. I had seen this bezel used on other GW-M5610 modules and thought it would be the same outcome. Now that I look at other mods with this module, they are recessed too. I'd say it's this module rather than the bezel.


----------



## Dxnnis

yokied said:


> Yes, the bezel covers a bit more of the buttons than the standard. You guys would know more than me. I had seen this bezel used on other GW-M5610 modules and thought it would be the same outcome. Now that I look at other mods with this module, they are recessed too. I'd say it's this module rather than the bezel.


Still looks real nice though


----------



## cvdl

My stormtrooper watch


----------



## lukemeetze

yokied said:


> Yes, the bezel covers a bit more of the buttons than the standard. You guys would know more than me. I had seen this bezel used on other GW-M5610 modules and thought it would be the same outcome. Now that I look at other mods with this module, they are recessed too. I'd say it's this module rather than the bezel.


So you think the black buttons in that case are more recessed than other 5610 cases?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

lukemeetze said:


> So you think the black buttons in that case are more recessed than other 5610 cases?


Yes. The other 5610 modules have looked more standard with this bezel. I'm too lazy to put it back in the original bezel or get scientific here but a quick look at these modules on their stock bezel shows the buttons are a bit recessed.


----------



## cvdl

cvdl said:


> SOB!
> Wanted to swap the matte green bezel/strap on the GW-M5600 to the GLX-5600 and saw some rust GW-M.
> The screws were so stuck. After two screws, the remaining one's head broke off. Was able to get one out, but not the last one.
> View attachment 13993513


So, no luck with the locking vice pliers. The stripped screw is too messed up. 
Next try will be cutting a slot. If that doesn't work then I'll already have a new case in white ordered. Goes well with a jelly strap.


----------



## lukemeetze

yokied said:


> Yes. The other 5610 modules have looked more standard with this bezel. I'm too lazy to put it back in the original bezel or get scientific here but a quick look at these modules on their stock bezel shows the buttons are a bit recessed.


Well just ordered me a set from pacparts which was in stock so I guess I will see for myself by the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Parts arrived in two days. Here's my latest custom. Gwm5610bc case with positive display. Backplate buttons and screws are titanium from the gws5600 and bezel an band from dwd5600p-8. With a positive display module. This is my first non black gshock. I think I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

Has anyone in this group replaced a crystal from a GWM-B5000 (full metal) yet?

I'm really itching for a B5000 with the classic TFC crystal in it, but wanted to see if anyone has taken the plunge with that case yet.

Followup question: who with experience wants to help me do it?


----------



## DECO665

Jasabor said:


> So,today i had to change the battery on my DW-5000ST. Problem was,no tooling to open the case back. So,i made a tooling for that job.
> 
> View attachment 13461727
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> "Necessity is the mother of all invention"?


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tauntauntaun said:


> Has anyone in this group replaced a crystal from a GWM-B5000 (full metal) yet?
> 
> I'm really itching for a B5000 with the classic TFC crystal in it, but wanted to see if anyone has taken the plunge with that case yet.
> 
> Followup question: who with experience wants to help me do it?


tauntauntaun, it is the same process with the GWM-B5000 as with any other solar square. One needs to be careful not to damage the solar panel when pressing the crystal out.

Here are some pics of the watch parts from when I did this in January 2019:




































^I installed the DLC buttons into this 5000D case









^use a die to press into the glass area inside the solar panel. The solar panel film can be re-used, no need to source an additional one as long as it does not get damaged.





































I am sorry, I did not take any pics during the crystal swap process.

Pressing the new crystal into the case is like any other case, be sure to properly seat the glass packing and press the crystal in with even pressure. I use a drill press vice for both the crystal extraction and insertion processes.


----------



## stylish.accountant

Hello all.. I'm trying to build an all black 5600. Looking for a black buckle that fits DW5600E/P straps (5600MS buckle is too wide).

Does such buckle exists?

Thanks before for the help.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> tauntauntaun, it is the same process with the GWM-B5000 as with any other solar square. One needs to be careful not to damage the solar panel when pressing the crystal out.
> 
> Here are some pics of the watch parts from when I did this in January 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I installed the DLC buttons into this 5000D case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^use a die to press into the glass area inside the solar panel. The solar panel film can be re-used, no need to source an additional one as long as it does not get damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, I did not take any pics during the crystal swap process.
> 
> Pressing the new crystal into the case is like any other case, be sure to properly seat the glass packing and press the crystal in with even pressure. I use a drill press vice for both the crystal extraction and insertion processes.


Nice...finish off with the DLC bezel and bracelet you're set 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



stylish.accountant said:


> Hello all.. I'm trying to build an all black 5600. Looking for a black buckle that fits DW5600E/P straps (5600MS buckle is too wide).
> 
> Does such buckle exists?
> 
> Thanks before for the help.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Your options for that strap size that I am aware of are as follows:
-GW-5000B (DLC buckle)
-DW-5600NH (matte black buckle)
-GW-5035A (shiny black buckle, but ultra matte black resin)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...iction-2545450-post47357133.html#post47357133


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice...finish off with the DLC bezel and bracelet you're set
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


10-4 Sir!
I'm on it.


----------



## acadian

My latest creation


----------



## cvdl

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> 10-4 Sir!
> I'm on it.


Do you remember the part number for the tape adhesive for the glass? I don't see it on pacparts. 
Getting all the dlc parts cost even more than a complete 5000D lol. Still in doubt


----------



## cvdl

Always wanted a gold lcd. Swapped out the glass and bezel of the 5735D.


----------



## cvdl

cvdl said:


> Yeh... don't press it out. It looks like it's glued on the glass, since there's no metal frame to keep the solar panel in place.
> 
> -edit: this post says the solar panel is a film glued on. https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwm5610-1-glass-swap-2470601.html#post21163665


An update on my GW-M5610B-1. 
Looks like the solar panel was just wedged in between the case frame and glass, bonded by an overlapping strip of tape adhesive for the glass .

I was able to pry the panel off the glass and there was no glue.


----------



## lukemeetze

cvdl said:


> An update on my GW-M5610B-1.
> Looks like the solar panel was just wedged in between the case frame and glass, bonded by an overlapping strip of tape adhesive for the glass .
> 
> I was able to pry the panel off the glass and there was no glue.
> 
> View attachment 14075101


What model are these parts in this photo for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



acadian said:


> My latest creation


The PERFECT summer square setup. This one is an absolute 10! Well done acadian.



cvdl said:


> Do you remember the part number for the tape adhesive for the glass? I don't see it on pacparts.
> Getting all the dlc parts cost even more than a complete 5000D lol. Still in doubt


Hopefully some more people can chime in, but I don't believe the GMW-B5000's have any adhesive to accompany the glass and packing. I recall no adhesive sticky residue from my crystal swap operation.

Tiktox has some TFC parts for much cheaper than PacParts. I did not benefit from this, unfortunately, but I did wait until PacParts offered a decent promo code sale before I ordered my big ticket TFC parts from them.


----------



## Sir-Guy

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Love it, @acadian. Titanium back was a nice touch! I think if you keep the yellow bezel but put a black strap on it, it would look even more awesomely and delightfully '80s. You remember the color schemes we saw then...yellow and black with red accent, it's like going back in time 35 years. Nicely done.


----------



## acadian

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Sir-Guy said:


> Love it, @acadian. Titanium back was a nice touch! I think if you keep the yellow bezel but put a black strap on it, it would look even more awesomely and delightfully '80s. You remember the color schemes we saw then...yellow and black with red accent, it's like going back in time 35 years. Nicely done.


Thanks - I'm just not a fan of miss match bezel/bands. So it will have to stay all yellow for the time being


----------



## Badger18

Hi Arcadian will the titanium back go on any 5600 and can you let me know what the part no is thanks.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Long time no see! Just chiming in to mention: yep, G-Shocks are here to stay, largely thanks to all the inspiration I got from you lot last year. So yeah, I got my first one last spring, and mentioned here that I'll strive to keep my collection small, customize to my liking, and then just... keep using them. Heh. I have sort of been successful at that; had to add one more square, though. Hmmm. "Had to" :-d ....

Here's the setup last year:









Come spring and (soon) summer, I now went for a more subdued look on the GW-5000, while keeping the materials the same. Not to worry, the silver stainless steel look is still a favorite of mine. Now, as with the silver bezel, this is my go-to when out and about in the city and the like:









Below, the GW-M5610, the one I started out with, going strong after about a year. No change from the Jaysandkays adapters, red stripe zulu and the all-black resin bezel. It's 60 grams, and I don't want to add weight on this one (the GW-5000 setup is 126 grams). This is my go-to when planning for rougher activities. Helped a friend of mine and moved some furniture ten hours straight wearing this one some days ago, haah:









But now, the addition... A custom GLS-5600CL, my new personal beater of beaters . It's the one I'm most likely to wear at home, especially when doing any kind of manual work, be it washing some dishes or sanding or drilling (not the dishes...) or whatever. Super rough brush job on the stainless steel bezel, literally under ten minutes of impromptu sandpaper work. Using the soft GW-5000 band on this one:









All in all, still surprisingly light at 63 grams. The story of this one is, we hit very low temperatures this winter (way below 0°F), and I realized I "needed" something that featured the, ehm, official low-temp LCD. From there, during the winter it also sort of became the "throw all the dirtiest work at this one" watch for me.









Given the already rough brushwork, if this ever gets _too_ banged up, I'll just sand it some more :-d









That's it from me for the time being. Take care, everyone


----------



## cvdl

lukemeetze said:


> What model are these parts in this photo for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GW-M5610B-1


----------



## cvdl

Badger18 said:


> Hi Arcadian will the titanium back go on any 5600 and can you let me know what the part no is thanks.


Looks like it compatible with DW-D / GW-M / GLS / GLX models. 
PacParts: 91087032839


----------



## lukemeetze

cvdl said:


> GW-M5610B-1
> View attachment 14076325


How were you able to purchase the solar panel? Or is that one that you removed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

lukemeetze said:


> How were you able to purchase the solar panel? Or is that one that you removed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, that was a bit unclear yeah. 
That's the one I pried off.

A new solar panel only comes with a case assy. Cheapest one I could find from the service centre is 30usd from a g5600.

Otherwise I'm not sure if some sellers on taobao offer solar panels.


----------



## lukemeetze

Ok got ya. That’s what had me confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> Looks like it compatible with DW-D / GW-M / GLS / GLX models.
> PacParts: 91087032839


Yeah it should (because I haven't tried) work on most solar squares.

I also biffed a solar panel last knight while building a custom.

You win some, you loose some.

It's just unfortunate you can't buy them as a stand-alone part.


----------



## lukemeetze

acadian said:


> Yeah it should (because I haven't tried) work on most solar squares.
> 
> I also biffed a solar panel last knight while building a custom.
> 
> You win some, you loose some.
> 
> It's just unfortunate you can't buy them as a stand-alone part.


Here's a thought. Has anyone tried to see if a gw5000 solar panel would fit? They would have the same contacts for the solar charging as well as the same opening for the modules display since they share the same module. Only question would be the height and width. I don't suppose you have one handy you could compare? They would have to be very close if not the exact same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> Yeah it should (because I haven't tried) work on most solar squares.
> 
> I also biffed a solar panel last knight while building a custom.
> 
> You win some, you loose some.
> 
> It's just unfortunate you can't buy them as a stand-alone part.


RIP

How did you managed that?


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> RIP
> 
> How did you managed that?


it was still suck to the crystal when I pressed it out - I tried to gently pry it off but it cracked in the process.


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> it was still suck to the crystal when I pressed it out - I tried to gently pry it off but it cracked in the process.


My bad. Lack of sleep and lots of OT makes me forget to detail how I pried it off. 
I used the tip of a small sewing needle and gently went along the edges between the panel and the glass. 
Kept at it till it got completely separated.

If you went at it after seeing my post, I apologise.


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> My bad. Lack of sleep and lots of OT makes me forget to detail how I pried it off.
> I used the tip of a small sewing needle and gently went along the edges between the panel and the glass.
> Kept at it till it got completely separated.
> 
> If you went at it after seeing my post, I apologise.


Yup that's exactly what I attempted to do. Oh well.

No I didn't went for it after seeing your post. I was going to do it regardless.


----------



## cvdl

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



tommy.arashikage said:


> The PERFECT summer square setup. This one is an absolute 10! Well done acadian.
> 
> Hopefully some more people can chime in, but I don't believe the GMW-B5000's have any adhesive to accompany the glass and packing. I recall no adhesive sticky residue from my crystal swap operation.
> 
> Tiktox has some TFC parts for much cheaper than PacParts. I did not benefit from this, unfortunately, but I did wait until PacParts offered a decent promo code sale before I ordered my big ticket TFC parts from them.


Found the thread with the crystal pressing. Electric0ant did what I want to do. 
Glass is friction fitted. Gonna ask my supplier for a quote on the parts.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-b5000-disassembly-4802853.html


----------



## marked

Be in my hands next week. ��. Can you guys guess what has been done?


----------



## Man of Kent

marked said:


> Be in my hands next week. ��. Can you guys guess what has been done?
> 
> View attachment 14081401
> 
> View attachment 14081403


Is that a shiny metal bezel with ceracote?


----------



## buddhashenglong

Beadblasted?


----------



## marked

Man of Kent said:


> Is that a shiny metal bezel with ceracote?


Why yes yes it is. Buttons, screws, clasp and keeper also have cerakote.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

marked said:


> Why yes yes it is. Buttons, screws, clasp and keeper also have cerakote.


That's a nice mod was the process expensive?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marked

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That's a nice mod was the process expensive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It was a little over $200. Work done by motor city watch works...

Can't wait to get it and share live pics


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

marked said:


> It was a little over $200. Work done by motor city watch works...
> 
> Can't wait to get it and share live pics


That doesn't sound too bad it came out great please post follow up photos.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Saw this Rainbow metal square on gshock customworks social. 
Thoughts?


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> Saw this Rainbow metal square on gshock customworks social.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14117299


will tell you when I receive it.

b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

cvdl said:


> Saw this Rainbow metal square on gshock customworks social.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14117299


That's hot...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> will tell you when I receive it.
> 
> b-)


Was this a custom order project by you?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> will tell you when I receive it.
> 
> b-)


Why am I not surprised that you ordered one haha.
What's their asking price for the set?

Wonder if it's stainless steel or something else. Usually titanium or aluminium retains the anodising better that stainless.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

acadian said:


> will tell you when I receive it.
> 
> b-)


looks good! if it is possible to know, how much did it cost?


----------



## acadian

AstroAtlantique said:


> looks good! if it is possible to know, how much did it cost?


hkd750 shipped.


----------



## cvdl

acadian said:


> hkd750 shipped.


Bezel and bracelet? That's cheap!


----------



## acadian

cvdl said:


> Bezel and bracelet? That's cheap!


yes full kit.

that's roughly $99 USD...not bad at all.


----------



## Dxnnis

Look forward to seeing your photos when it's all together @acadian


----------



## Porterjrm

Has anybody gotten their polished bezel and bracelet and bead blasted it? Wondering how that might look.


IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## cvdl

Porterjrm said:


> Has anybody gotten their polished bezel and bracelet and bead blasted it? Wondering how that might look.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Yes, it's been done. More here.


----------



## Porterjrm

cvdl said:


> Yes, it's been done. More here.


Thanks! Just now messing with the idea of modding one with a SS case and bracelet.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Facelessman

Very simple mod but very happy with the result

GW-S5600 with strap from GW-5000 and bezel from GWM-5610-1B


----------



## romseyman

A simple conversion. Not the first like this on the forum and not the last. 
Originally this was the beginning:



Two basics. Love both displays but for everyday use I prefer positive. So did a swap to see how it works.



And the result:





Not bad. Black GMW square with positive display. 
Well...looks good but still can be better. So how about keeping it still black (ish) and try DLC? :think:
Here' the outfit:



After this swap I'm a happy chappy. b-)





I had also thoughts about replacing bezel screws. Not the buttons as don't want to fiddle with the watch, I even don't like to open any of my watches if it's not an emergency. 
Back to silver screws. They seem to look good for me and match well. 
Never thought about replacing the glass. This monochrome version is just what I want.


----------



## ACG




----------



## kenls

Just home, first things first, coffee and customise. My TFC bezel arrived from Tiktox. "Bling" keeper replaced with standard one. Ok, that's enough of the rhetoric..


----------



## Man of Kent

romseyman said:


> A simple conversion. Not the first like this on the forum and not the last.
> Originally this was the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> Two basics. Love both displays but for everyday use I prefer positive. So did a swap to see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> And the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Black GMW square with positive display.
> Well...looks good but still can be better. So how about keeping it still black (ish) and try DLC? :think:
> Here' the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> After this swap I'm a happy chappy. b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also thoughts about replacing bezel screws. Not the buttons as don't want to fiddle with the watch, I even don't like to open any of my watches if it's not an emergency.
> Back to silver screws. They seem to look good for me and match well.
> Never thought about replacing the glass. This monochrome version is just what I want.


Excellent mod with the DLC parts. I'm tempted to do the same. Tictox have the set for £144 but are sold out.
Are you able to post a photo showing the DLC and IP side by side even if one is not actually mounted on the watch? Interested to see how they compare.


----------



## Man of Kent

ACG said:


>


Need more information....... Because, that looks mouth-wateringly good


----------



## romseyman

Man of Kent said:


> Excellent mod with the DLC parts. I'm tempted to do the same. Tictox have the set for £144 but are sold out.
> Are you able to post a photo showing the DLC and IP side by side even if one is not actually mounted on the watch? Interested to see how they compare.


Not the best one but will give you an idea.


----------



## romseyman

.


----------



## Man of Kent

romseyman said:


> Not the best one but will give you an idea.


Thanks fella. Doesn't look that different. Which is a good thing!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

another square has joined the big band :-!
(currently awaiting arrival of new bezel)


----------



## yankeexpress

Another PacParts swap....I may have already posted this, as I did this mod earlier this year:


----------



## dududuckling

Been a while but here it is... GW-B5600BL x Poison Metal custom bracelet... and also GW-5035A x Black custom bracelet for the stealth look... 

Shoutout to @gshock.customworks on IG. His products are top notch and shipping to the States comes with tracking and in less than a week.


----------



## Dxnnis

dududuckling said:


> Been a while but here it is... GW-B5600BL x Poison Metal custom bracelet... and also GW-5035A x Black custom bracelet for the stealth look...
> 
> Shoutout to @gshock.customworks on IG. His products are top notch and shipping to the States comes with tracking and in less than a week.


Certainly makes a statement, nice one


----------



## Facelessman

I usually wear my squares on 6th hole from inner on standard taper style strap.

I find this metal one wear a bit larger, 5th hole is a perfect fit for my wrist. However, this will cause excessive strap. Not a fan of 2nd keeper/rubber band idea. I have some experience in trimming strap earlier from protrek and ga-100. I know I am a minority here but I decided to cut strap shorter to fit my wrist. I chopped it off with scissor. It might not look so good at first. I sand it down to shape with no.800 sandpaper and finish the work with a pair of jeans. In less than 10 mins, here is the result.









You could keep rubbing it to get a more neat result but I'm too lazy for that. With some use it will blend in better. Now I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## G-Drive

Well done ! Excellent work !


----------



## DaveATX

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kenls said:


> Just home, first things first, coffee and customise. My TFC bezel arrived from Tiktox. "Bling" keeper replaced with standard one. Ok, that's enough of the rhetoric..
> 
> View attachment 14166751
> 
> 
> View attachment 14166757
> 
> 
> View attachment 14166761
> 
> 
> View attachment 14166769


That looks gooood Ken! The DLC coating looks good against the black.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

DaveATX said:


> That looks gooood Ken! The DLC coating looks good against the black band.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks DaveATX. The resin was/is really just a stop gap until Tiktox get resupplies of the matching DLC bracelet. However, I do kinda like the mix of DLC and resin.


----------



## kevio

GWM-5610 with a G-5600A-7 crystal and gray resin.


----------



## ricardomfs

kevio said:


> GWM-5610 with a G-5600A-7 crystal and gray resin.


Damn this looks so sharp, I like it a lot


----------



## germanos30

And balck Ti bezel screws + bullbar tomorrow.


----------



## R.Palace

kevio said:


> GWM-5610 with a G-5600A-7 crystal and gray resin.


Looks great. What model is that resin from?


----------



## Fullers1845

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

This seems like an appropriate place to post my G-Shock wish-dream:

Screw back Square with standard features (including Tough Solar/Multi Band 6) *plus* Bluetooth connected Step Tracker and Vibration Alarm. Would that be so hard...?

Edit: I'd even accept a non-screw back.


----------



## kevio

R.Palace said:


> Looks great. What model is that resin from?


Thanks! The grey resin is from a DWD-5600P-8.


----------



## eightitude

Hello everyone
Would like to asked if anyone ever did try to mod/swapping glass from gmwb5000 to dw5030/any screwback dw case? Wonder if its going to fit.

Cheers.


----------



## cvdl

eightitude said:


> Hello everyone
> Would like to asked if anyone ever did try to mod/swapping glass from gmwb5000 to dw5030/any screwback dw case? Wonder if its going to fit.
> 
> Cheers.


As far as I know, they're different size case and glass.


----------



## germanos30

Kg done.


----------



## Facelessman

I just checked pacparts. GW-5000 bezel and DW-5030 2/4/8 button that were restricted/discontinued now become available. Just any of you guys might be interested. Sadly that 5000TFC bezel and bracelet are a lot more expensive compared to Tiktox if I decide to get those I might have to separate my order


----------



## kevio

Thanks for the heads up Facelessman! I hate the adjust button length on the metal case squares as I can never get it to activate easily. Worst is the DW5035D as I need to take the watch off my wrist to activate the adjust button. On all my resin squares, I've been swapping the shorter adjust button for the longer buttons so it's great to see that metal case buttons are available again.


----------



## VIA4321

germanos30 said:


> Kg done.


Mmmm, like this two tone strap 9n the KG, which model is that from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gojira54

My only watch is now a mix of 6 different models 
woah double double :s


----------



## gojira54

My only watch is now a mix of 6 different models


----------



## ET8341

dududuckling said:


> Been a while but here it is... GW-B5600BL x Poison Metal custom bracelet... and also GW-5035A x Black custom bracelet for the stealth look...
> 
> Shoutout to @gshock.customworks on IG. His products are top notch and shipping to the States comes with tracking and in less than a week.


That thing looks awesome! I'm so tempted. Just worried it might be a bit much.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

Ancient metal GWM5610 at sons MMA


----------



## ET8341

Mixed Martial Arts?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

ET8341 said:


> Mixed Martial Arts?


Yep, my 7 year old goes, although he is dyspraxic so struggles with his concentration and coordination. Practice makes perfect, he just needs a little more than some other kids


----------



## acadian

VIA4321 said:


> Mmmm, like this two tone strap 9n the KG, which model is that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


DW-6900LU-3


----------



## ET8341

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Yep, my 7 year old goes, although he is dyspraxic so struggles with his concentration and coordination. Practice makes perfect, he just needs a little more than some other kids


Somebody get the man a Baby-G.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

ET8341 said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my 7 year old goes, although he is dyspraxic so struggles with his concentration and coordination. Practice makes perfect, he just needs a little more than some other kids
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody get the man a Baby-G.
Click to expand...

My Mrs has one somewhere in the garage...


----------



## Fullers1845

gojira54 said:


> My only watch is now a mix of 6 different models


That is awesome. Actually and conceptually.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

With the GMW-B5000TFC parts readily available to order on the cheap from Tiktox, I ordered a spare TFC bezel with my incoming GMW-B5000G-1 in my mind.

Today the watch arrived. Below are some comparison pics of the two bezels (G-1 versus TFC). I also swapped the OE metal keeper for a resin one.


G-1 bezel on the left. TFC on the right.

















--------------------
EDIT after 24 hours with the TFC bezel:

I put the OE GMW-B5000G-1 bezel back on this watch. To my eyes, the G-1 bezel suits the black button and screw hardware better than the TFC bezel. The G-1 bezel is a richer black than the graphite/black of the TFC. Both bezels are gorgeous, but the OE G-1 bezel is the right fit for this watch.


----------



## Facelessman

Thanks for sharing Tommy. Anyone tried to remove lettering on TFC bezel out completely? (Not painting over it).


----------



## jsohal

Hi everyone. New to the Casio forum, but I’ve been hit by the G-SHOCK square bug. In the last 2 weeks I’ve bought a few...or 5 and they’ve taken up the majority of my wrist time recently. 

I purchased the TFC case and bracelet, but I was wondering how hard is it to swap the case. I’ve seen some tutorials, but any tips would be appreciated. Also does the gmw cases for the gw-5000? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

I totally understand you. After I found this thread, I got more squares at relatively fast pace. Now 80% of my watches are square. Swapping should be a piece of cake. However, GMWB5000 bezel and bracelet won't fit GW5000.


----------



## jsohal

Facelessman said:


> I totally understand you. After I found this thread, I got more squares at relatively fast pace. Now 80% of my watches are square. Swapping should be a piece of cake. However, GMWB5000 bezel and bracelet won't fit GW5000.


Well there goes that plan and I assume there's no way to buy a gwm module

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

jsohal said:


> Well there goes that plan and I assume there's no way to buy a gwm module
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They appear to be a pacparts item HERE However, it may as cost effective to buy a complete resin strapped model.


----------



## romseyman

If somebody would like to exchange a GMW case with positive display for a negative one I'm happy to do so.


----------



## lukemeetze

kenls said:


> They appear to be a pacparts item HERE However, it may as cost effective to buy a complete resin strapped model.


They are a restricted item and can't be purchased though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

lukemeetze said:


> They are a restricted item and can't be purchased though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry lukemeetze, I was looking at the wrong item.


----------



## romseyman

3 years ago, a little late, sorry ;-) ....GW-M610MD plus GW-M5610 bezel plus bracelet.


----------



## cvdl

jsohal said:


> Hi everyone. New to the Casio forum, but I've been hit by the G-SHOCK square bug. In the last 2 weeks I've bought a few...or 5 and they've taken up the majority of my wrist time recently.
> 
> I purchased the TFC case and bracelet, but I was wondering how hard is it to swap the case. I've seen some tutorials, but any tips would be appreciated. Also does the gmw cases for the gw-5000? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The band screws have tread locker on them... heat it up a little bit before screwing it out.


----------



## cvdl

lukemeetze said:


> They are a restricted item and can't be purchased though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy the through some Casio Service Centers , but not every one does sell restricted parts to general customers.
But, in most instances it's best to buy a complete watch yes.


----------



## Facelessman

Facelessman said:


> I usually wear my squares on 6th hole from inner on standard taper style strap.
> 
> I find this metal one wear a bit larger, 5th hole is a perfect fit for my wrist. However, this will cause excessive strap. Not a fan of 2nd keeper/rubber band idea. I have some experience in trimming strap earlier from protrek and ga-100. I know I am a minority here but I decided to cut strap shorter to fit my wrist. I chopped it off with scissor. It might not look so good at first. I sand it down to shape with no.800 sandpaper and finish the work with a pair of jeans. In less than 10 mins, here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could keep rubbing it to get a more neat result but I'm too lazy for that. With some use it will blend in better. Now I'm very happy with the result.


I spent sometime refining previously trimmed edge. Here is the result. Quite fun actually ?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nicely done on the touch up, @Facelessman! Looks like it came that way.


----------



## cuica

Any experience with metal bezels and bracelets for 5600 from Aliexpress?
If so, do the bracelets accept the fat 16mm original bars?

I want to mod my mod (custom 5035).


----------



## Facelessman

Earlier this year, I put DW-5030 crystal on 5600E. I didn't take pictures when I swapped adjust button and crystal.



Facelessman said:


> Upgrading my custom build dw-5600yu with a new module from 5600mw and a strap from gw-5000. Absolutely love it. Visibility is better especially in poor lighting environment. Brighter color of LCD also match white crystal better imo.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> With a module from 5600e that I just removed from 5600yu, I now have enough parts to build another one. I replaced crystal of spare 5600e case with one from 5030. This time it came off quite clean not too much time on cleaning glue. I installed a new adhesive tape, crystal and a module back in. Bezel and band from 5600e, case back from 5600mw.


The original DW-5030 is known for its crispness. I wish that screen clarity on mine could be improved. Inspired by Hydro'd threads below, I decided to hydro'd my custom build which I have reported in the later link.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/tough-solar-hydro-mod-method-4915239.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hydromod-issue-my-gw-m5610-4956497.html

Approximately 4 days of soaking cushion rubber, I trimmed it back and fill the watch with 100cst silicone oil. The are some tiny bubbles which I thought would bother me turn out that they didn't. In fact I see this as reminder that it's Hydro'd. Without procedures and feedbacks in both threads I wouldn't have a gut to execute this mod. Thank you.

https://i.ibb.co/TPBcCCw/IMG-20190603-171453.jpg[/img][/url]






After leaving it overnight, no sign of leakage. So I put band and bezel on and keep wearing for on wrist inspection. Not so easy to take a picture but visibility improvement is noticable in real life (not as good as module from 5600mw but certainly improved from original as in MS case). Apologies for my photography skills.







I've been monitored the watch closely for a couple of days already small bubbles show up once in a while but the important thing is it didn't grow larger and no sign leakage. Hope that all went well. These are some pics I've taken during inspection, some are already posted in WRUW threads but never mentioned that it is Hydro'd.






Just an ordinary Hydro'd Frankenstein G but It satisfies me very well, so much fun to wear. Guess that just a charm of customization. Happy modding everyone.

Edit: It might have some leaking issue. As this might not be the most relevant topic to this thread, I will report back in 5610 Hydro'd issues. Here is the link

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hydromod-issue-my-gw-m5610-4956497.html


----------



## JSM9872

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Did a quick module swap the other day and installed the Jaysandkays Metal adapters with bracelet plus bullbars. Started with stock DW-5600MS-1 and a DW-5600E-1B watches. Only took a few minutes but love the result. Wasn't sure which end result I was going to like more. Enjoy them both but I am probably going to keep the positive display brother in this case. I'd probably say the black ip buttons and more subdued look overall is what makes the positive display model so appealing to me.


































Thank you for looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

GW-M5610 with Jays & Kays metal adapters. I already have a bunch of 20mm straps, so the 20mm adapter was the obvious choice for me haha.

Black steel bezel should be here any day now...was hoping today, but doesn't look like it.

All but one of my straps I cut the keeper off and shortened them so I don't need to tuck the excess back. But, the way they thread through this watch vs my other watch, I need to trim them a bit shorter. There's too much excess hanging out, but not enough to tuck it back. So I'll have to decide which straps I want to use exclusively with this watch, as they'll be too short with my other watch once cut to fit with the G Shock.

Or, just buy new ones for this watch. I think I want to keep the keepers anyways, there's enough room between the springbar and watch case the watch could slip off the strap without the keeper. Not that I'm worried about breaking it or anything. But even with the thicker BluShark AlphaShark straps, it's not a tight fit.

















Here's the one full length strap I still have, with a keeper still attached.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

new bezels finally arrived, out with the old....










decided to bump up the yellow on the text to match the band better, not quite the same but close enough


----------



## zack20cb

For a while I've been thinking about putting a G-7700 module (3095) into a different case, specifically a DW-5700 type case. There's a neat graphic area around the edge of the display on the 3095, and I thought it would look good together with the round bezel of the 5700 case. I eventually ordered a DW-5750 to use for this project.

First obstacle: the 3095 is about a millimeter larger in diameter (corner to corner).
















Solution: those corners are just plastic. Sand them down.
















One corner is sanded in the second photo. Its only a half a millimeter so it's pretty subtle.

With the corners sanded down, the module slips nicely into the case.
















Second problem: the buttons don't feel quite right. The C clips are pushing on the white plastic LCD frame.









Solution: more sanding!









The frame is intact, just skimmed those corners down to about 1/3 their original thickness. I also turned the C clips so that the open part of the circle is toward the obstruction.









My goal was to have enough clearance on the plastic that the C clips could be in any position, but I don't really expect them to rotate, so there should be a healthy amount of clearance in use.

Putting the module back together took a few tries, and I realized I dropped the springs that run from the PCB to the EL panel. Watch out for them if you're disassembling a 3095 module. If they're missing the LCD won't work (one of them is a shared ground for all the LCD segments). Fortunately I found them again:









Now all four buttons work...









...but the printed glass crystal is obscuring a fair amount of the LCD.

Next step: remove the crystal and expose more LCD. Following instructions from this thread, I cut a die from soft wood and pressed the crystal out with a vise. It didn't take too much force, no drama at all once I was set up correctly.






























The metal insert will also be in the way, so I ground the offending edges with a dremel.








View attachment 14256011
















I tried to keep these nice and symmetrical, but they'll be out of sight anyway, behind the printed crystal. I was careful to deburr the steel edge that faces the crystal, but it's probably not a big deal. The original stamped edge has a bit of a lip in the direction of the crystal, and the thin clear plastic ring between steel and the crystal provides clearance for minor burrs.

Finally, the big challenge: scraping off the paint on the crystal to expose the LCD. I picked this specific DW-5750 because it has nice colors and also because of the white oblong-shaped outline on the crystal printing. I used that as a guide, and gently scraped away all the printing inside of it with the point of a needle.

View attachment 14256031









The needle is softer than the glass, so it *shouldn't* scratch it, but you have to be very careful not to pick up a bit of mineral grit on the tip of the needle. It helps to hold the needle almost parallel to the surface of the glass, so that the actual tip floats just above the surface, and the convex cone shaped area near the tip rides around on the clean glass. This step took a while, and I was really unsure of myself at first, but by the time I reached the end, where I wanted to just barely approach the white outline, I was getting predictable results. If you look close, you can see where I left some black inside the white, but it almost takes a loupe to see it.









Done! For now. There's no way to press the front-facing light button, and you can't see the markers for mute, snooze, etc., but I'm pretty happy with the results.

Edit: stock G-7700 for comparison ?

View attachment 14256179


----------



## kcohS-G

Rarely does my jaw drop when i see mods... 

...my jaw dropped


----------



## dgaddis

Kudos for a job well done!


----------



## zack20cb

kcohS-G said:


> Rarely does my jaw drop when i see mods...
> 
> ...my jaw dropped





dgaddis said:


> Kudos for a job well done!


Thanks a lot! I was inspired by the awesome mods and write-ups here on F17. I'm a huge fan of these 2007-2010 era modules, and I like the idea of using them in different cases, but it's tricky to find a combination that feels like it will "match." I'm open to more suggestions. It would be cool to do a G-2900, for its huge digits and high-contrast LCD, but it has a completely different module construction -- you actually can't take the module out of the case in one piece, the case is part of what holds it together.


----------



## dgaddis

zack20cb said:


> Thanks a lot! I was inspired by the awesome mods and write-ups here on F17. I'm a huge fan of these 2007-2010 era modules, and I like the idea of using them in different cases, but it's tricky to find a combination that feels like it will "match." *I'm open to more suggestions*. It would be cool to do a G-2900, for its huge digits and high-contrast LCD, but it has a completely different module construction -- you actually can't take the module out of the case in one piece, the case is part of what holds it together.


The only suggestion I'd have for the one you've already done (making it a bit useless unless you wanted to buy a new crystal...) instead of removing all the black inside the white frame on the crystal, leave some on the left/right sides to hide the white plastic inside the watch. I know that would be a real PITA to get just right , matching the curve, matching the left/right sides, etc. But based on what you've done so far and your attention to detail I think you could do it!


----------



## zack20cb

dgaddis said:


> The only suggestion I'd have for the one you've already done (making it a bit useless unless you wanted to buy a new crystal...) instead of removing all the black inside the white frame on the crystal, leave some on the left/right sides to hide the white plastic inside the watch. I know that would be a real PITA to get just right , matching the curve, matching the left/right sides, etc. But based on what you've done so far and your attention to detail I think you could do it!


I don't mind the white too much, and I like that the wider window makes the graphic display ring pop more. But you're right, it would look more polished without the bright white plastic. I might have to get one of those slate gray sharpies and just color the white frame gray.

I'm considering doing another crystal, starting with the blacked-out crystal from the DW5750E-1B. It would let me go further on the top and bottom, and bring the rest of the graphic display into view.


----------



## VIA4321

New "aged" stainless steel bezel and bracelet fitted to a DW-D5600P-1JF








Check out topic: GWM5610 Aged metal bezel and bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetpolar

Can somebody please help me and let me know if it’s normal, if not what is the problem? That my new metal square G-Shock stainless steel, has loose screws holding the band to the watch. There’s four of the little screws two on each side when you spin them they just turn they don’t torque down? What am I doing wrong ?


Thanks Scott


----------



## memento_mori

As far as I understand, the screws are connected to each other (a screw and a tube where the screw is screwed in). So it is normal.


----------



## Man of Kent

Simple module swap. Positive / negative 5610.


----------



## CopperBlaze

My first square - DW-5600HR with the module swapped from the Sneaker Freaker (sorry for patato'ey picture)









Can You tell what was my inspiration on this custom?


----------



## dgaddis

Posted mine earlier, but I've since added an AliExpress metal bezel. It's done now, love it.


----------



## snugged

My *nutty* mod.


----------



## CopperBlaze

snugged said:


> My *nutty* mod.
> View attachment 14316391


Where did You get that beautiful bezel, bracelet and lcd?


----------



## cuica

Got the parts for my "all metal g-shock mod" today.
The same seller I got my Marine Nationale straps has these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33009915042.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.76da3e5f8pMYXb&storeId=3621014

The watch becomes more chunky and the finishing is pretty good.
The bracelet has the endlinks in plastic but they have the same shape of the original band.
Pretty happy with it, build quality is pretty decent:


----------



## Fujoor

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Sunset palette


----------



## snugged

CopperBlaze said:


> Where did You get that beautiful bezel, bracelet and lcd?


the module is dw5600cs, the "aged" metal-bracelet is 3rd party you can find on ebay.


----------



## oz2124

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

My only dw5600mod with my son's pic 










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## snugged

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



oz2124 said:


> My only dw5600mod with my son's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


what? how did you do that?!?


----------



## Spartan247

I've always had Gshocks as far back as I can remember. Lots of 6900's in my younger days and about 5 years ago I went square. First a 5600E and later replaced that with a 5610 to serve as the beater watch in my collection. I picked up a GWB5600 last fall and over the past 8 months have grown to love that watch. So much that I didn't look at it as a beater. So I bought a 5600E (again) then a 5600HR, which led to a 5600MW7 and then to a 5600BBMA. And then I found this thread. I've looked at all of your amazing mods and was inspired. I have a few bezel and band swaps in the works with parts on the way but today I completed the first.

DW5600LU-2 with bezel and band from a DW5600M-2. The Super Blue.


----------



## oz2124

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



snugged said:


> what? how did you do that?!?


Snugged, you need to disassemble the module.
First step, print the picture you want to put in the watch on transparent paper,
Then remove module from the case and take the lcd out, original transparent film is placed behind the lcd and replace it with your newly printed transparent film.
Next step is to assemble the module.

Unfortunately I dont have detail procedure with the pictures.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## snugged

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*

oh, so the picture is always showing, not only when you press the light?



oz2124 said:


> Snugged, you need to disassemble the module.
> First step, print the picture you want to put in the watch on transparent paper,
> Then remove module from the case and take the lcd out, original transparent film is placed behind the lcd and replace it with your newly printed transparent film.
> Next step is to assemble the module.
> 
> Unfortunately I dont have detail procedure with the pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



snugged said:


> oh, so the picture is always showing, not only when you press the light?


Yes, but it's barely visible without backlight ON.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## snugged

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



oz2124 said:


> Yes, but it's barely visible without backlight ON.
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


very cool, i definitely need to try this when i feel brave enough.


----------



## oz2124

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Backlight off, just a regular G 












snugged said:


> very cool, i definitely need to try this when i feel brave enough.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoseekr

Just went to grab a few things from pac parts and I see the all black dw-5600 bezel is now a restricted part. Seems like not long ago I was able to order that part. Did casio change their policy or something? Seems like one of the most commonly sold parts around here

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087978518

Also I notice that the buttons, case centers, and case backs, etc. are now gone from most all models. Wonder what gives?


----------



## acadian

seikoseekr said:


> Just went to grab a few things from pac parts and I see the all black dw-5600 bezel is now a restricted part. Seems like not long ago I was able to order that part. Did casio change their policy or something? Seems like one of the most commonly sold parts around here
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087978518
> 
> Also I notice that the buttons, case centers, and case backs, etc. are now gone from most all models. Wonder what gives?


yeah noticed that last week when I tried to order a case center that had been available forever - looks like they pulled almost all the parts that could potentially be used for modding. It's a sad sad sad time for modders.


----------



## seikoseekr

acadian said:


> yeah noticed that last week when I tried to order a case center that had been available forever - looks like they pulled almost all the parts that could potentially be used for modding. It's a sad sad sad time for modders.


Sad times indeed if true. I was hoping they were refreshing their inventory or something but feared the worst. I just don't understand the rationale behind making parts restricted. For example, say you love a new watch but hate the bezel color. That's no big deal if its just a few more bucks to fix with a bezel swap but if you can't buy spare parts then that's one less sell casio makes. In fact, I'm surprised they don't do custom dw-5600s from their own site by now. NikeID makes a killing, so could casio.


----------



## Facelessman

Seems like they don't want us to mess with/inside the case. Soft mod like bezel and band swap still ok. I wish this is just temporary


----------



## Fujoor

2 customs, one original


----------



## acadian

seikoseekr said:


> Sad times indeed if true. I was hoping they were refreshing their inventory or something but feared the worst. I just don't understand the rationale behind making parts restricted. For example, say you love a new watch but hate the bezel color. That's no big deal if its just a few more bucks to fix with a bezel swap but if you can't buy spare parts then that's one less sell casio makes. In fact, I'm surprised they don't do custom dw-5600s from their own site by now. NikeID makes a killing, so could casio.


I emailed them about it and this was their reply.

Wonder why Casio decided to change their policy all of a sudden.


----------



## Spartan247

Just a module swap. DW5600M-2 module with DW5600M-4 resin.


----------



## zack20cb

acadian said:


> seikoseekr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad times indeed if true. I was hoping they were refreshing their inventory or something but feared the worst. I just don't understand the rationale behind making parts restricted. For example, say you love a new watch but hate the bezel color. That's no big deal if its just a few more bucks to fix with a bezel swap but if you can't buy spare parts then that's one less sell casio makes. In fact, I'm surprised they don't do custom dw-5600s from their own site by now. NikeID makes a killing, so could casio.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them about it and this was their reply.
> 
> Wonder why Casio decided to change their policy all of a sudden.
Click to expand...

Seriously. This is a harsh turn.


----------



## seikoseekr

acadian said:


> I emailed them about it and this was their reply.
> 
> Wonder why Casio decided to change their policy all of a sudden.


Thanks for the info. Every now and again a corporation makes a decision that is just plain stupid, to me. There were at least 5 models I've been interested in and would have bought within the next year if I was able to mod them to my liking. Now there might be one model left I'd still be interested in. Oh well, at least it'll save me money. I'm thinking I can't be alone in this as there's this whole 100+ page forum dedicated to this particular hobby. Perhaps their sales will decline and they will see that mods help their business, or am I overestimating this niche market? Seems to me that dw-5600's must be one of their best cost of production to profit models too because of how simple they are.

Also, there are bezels of current models that are restricted so it's even worse. Yikes


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Recently I decided to include a 5500 model in my modest collection of G-SHOCK squares. All of my G-SHOCKS are squares, mostly consisting of 5000 and 5600 models from various eras. The one outlier is a GD-350 which is mostly relegated to rough duty affairs.

So in an effort to capture the aesthetic of the vintage DW-5500C model, I sourced a GW-5500 from Japan. Actually, I first bought a brand new GW-5510 from Amazon, but then found the GW-5500 in a Japanese market auction and decided to commit to the slightly older GW-5500 model. Luckily, the new GW-5510 is staying in house as a current upstanding F17 member snagged it from me on F29.

Back to the vintage inspired GW-5500. The watch I scored from Japan was very dirty. Below is a pic of the caseback from the auction listing:



The well worn existing resin bezel, button covers, and strap were removed.



Upon opening the caseback I found that the existing rear O-ring was not seated properly. That is likely why the top right edge of the caseback had some rust around it. Luckily the rust was easily scraped off and the caseback cleaned up nicely. I found no evidence of water ingress into the case center or module. Phew! A new O-ring was installed. The watch case should now be WR 200M good to go.

The case came out looking pretty good after a thorough bath with Dawn dish soap and scrubbing with a toothbrush.







The crystal is in excellent condition. According to the caseback batch number this watch was manufactured May 15, 2007. Despite its age, the module functions without exception. The EL backlight glows blue, which is a personal favorite of mine.

I like the stock look of the GW-5500 with its black and gray theme, but my intention in this piece was to honor the black and red aesthetic of the vintage DW-5500C. I sourced a brand new GW-5500 outer bezel, the red button covers of the G-5500, and the G-5500 strap with the red 'SHOCK RESIST' triangle.





I am pretty happy with how this minor red accent modification turned out.









This model wears quite well on the wrist. I will do my best to channel Arnold each time I wear it.


^image borrowed from mygshock.com


----------



## Fujoor

tommy.arashikage said:


> Recently I decided to include a 5500 model in my modest collection of G-SHOCK squares. All of my G-SHOCKS are squares, mostly consisting of 5000 and 5600 models from various eras. The one outlier is a GD-350 which is mostly relegated to rough duty affairs.
> 
> So in an effort to capture the aesthetic of the vintage DW-5500C model, I sourced a GW-5500 from Japan. Actually, I first bought a brand new GW-5510 from Amazon, but then found the GW-5500 in a Japanese market auction and decided to commit to the slightly older GW-5500 model. Luckily, the new GW-5510 is staying in house as a current upstanding F17 member snagged it from me on F29.
> 
> Back to the vintage inspired GW-5500. The watch I scored from Japan was very dirty. Below is a pic of the caseback from the auction listing:
> 
> 
> 
> The well worn existing resin bezel, button covers, and strap were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Upon opening the caseback I found that the existing rear O-ring was not seated properly. That is likely why the top right edge of the caseback had some rust around it. Luckily the rust was easily scraped off and the caseback cleaned up nicely. I found no evidence of water ingress into the case center or module. Phew! A new O-ring was installed. The watch case should now be WR 200M good to go.
> 
> The case came out looking pretty good after a thorough bath with Dawn dish soap and scrubbing with a toothbrush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crystal is in excellent condition. According to the caseback batch number this watch was manufactured May 15, 2007. Despite its age, the module functions without exception. The EL backlight glows blue, which is a personal favorite of mine.
> 
> I like the stock look of the GW-5500 with its black and gray theme, but my intention in this piece was to honor the black and red aesthetic of the vintage DW-5500C. I sourced a brand new GW-5500 outer bezel, the red button covers of the G-5500, and the G-5500 strap with the red 'SHOCK RESIST' triangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with how this minor red accent modification turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This model wears quite well on the wrist. I will do my best to channel Arnold each time I wear it.
> 
> 
> ^image borrowed from mygshock.com


Very satisfying to read and see. Thanks Tommy! I wonder why somebody would open up a multiband at all?


----------



## Matt Stone

Got my DLC Bezel in from TikTox. Looks perfect. This is phase one, more to come later (waiting on a USPS envelope from J&Ks). Loving the look so far.










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Matt Stone said:


> Got my DLC Bezel in from TikTox. Looks perfect. This is phase one, more to come later (waiting on a USPS envelope from J&Ks). Loving the look so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Looking great (so far) Matt. The DLC bezel takes the neg- display up a notch. Screwdriver size OK then?


----------



## Matt Stone

kenls said:


> Looking great (so far) Matt. The DLC bezel takes the neg- display up a notch. Screwdriver size OK then?


Actually ended up using a couple 1.8mm I had, as the 2.5 though the correct width, were much too thick.

If anyone is ordering a screwdriver or two, I'm personally going to stick with Wiha going forward. That's what I used as a phone repair tech for 6 years and they never let me down.

The Wera screwdriver I got was just too thick, though it'll be great for some things.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

Just finished this one up. 
DW5600MS case
DW5600BB module 
DW5600P-4 strap and bezel










Anyone know where I can source a black buckle to fit? I believe it's 20mm.

My square collection...


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Spartan247 said:


> Just finished this one up.
> 
> Anyone know where I can source a black buckle to fit?


Nice work on that red and black square. I don't recall anyone here ever putting a BB module in a MS case. Looks cool!

Your black buckle options for that strap style are as follows:

Matte black buckle - DW-5600NH
Shiny black IP buckle - GW-5035A
Shiny black DLC buckle - GW-5000B

FWIW - My recommendation is the GW-5000B. It looks sharp and the DLC buckle coating can withstand quite a bit of abuse. The DW-5600NH buckle scratches pretty easily and will show SS underneath. I don't know for sure that the GW-5035A buckle is black IP, I suppose it could be DLC, but it was not advertised as such from what I recall.

Nice to see your mods in this thread. Like you, I also switched my DW-5600M's to have consistent crystal to resin colors, orange+orange and blue+blue haha.


----------



## perfectlykevin

OK, had planned to order some glass from a 5600E and packing this week from PacParts. You can see where this is going...

So now that I can't order fresh glass and packing s it possible to harvest these and re-use them from a stock DW-5600E, and place it in a full-metal case of say an anniversary model?

Casio's making modding pretty difficult.


----------



## kevio

perfectlykevin said:


> OK, had planned to order some glass from a 5600E and packing this week from PacParts. You can see where this is going...
> 
> So now that I can't order fresh glass and packing s it possible to harvest these and re-use them from a stock DW-5600E, and place it in a full-metal case of say an anniversary model?
> 
> Casio's making modding pretty difficult.


The crystal shape and thickness is the same on the resin case and metal case basic squares. So you can transfer your DW-5600E crystal into a metal case. In fact, my DW-5600E crystal is currently in a DW5030 case. Unless you looked from the side, it'd be impossible to tell that it's in a metal case.


----------



## buddhashenglong

The Golden Era of G-Mods is over!


----------



## DaveATX

Matt Stone said:


> Got my DLC Bezel in from TikTox. Looks perfect. This is phase one, more to come later (waiting on a USPS envelope from J&Ks). Loving the look so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That looks really good! Looking forward to seeing what you do for the strap...

Thanks again for posting about the DLC bezels on TikTox. I got myself one because it was such a good deal.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone

DaveATX said:


> That looks really good! Looking forward to seeing what you do for the strap...
> 
> Thanks again for posting about the DLC bezels on TikTox. I got myself one because it was such a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Oh I forgot to follow up!

With the adapter I have a ton of 22 mm straps, but this BluShark just looked the best for now:



And the wrist shot:



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin

kevio said:


> The crystal shape and thickness is the same on the resin case and metal case basic squares. So you can transfer your DW-5600E crystal into a metal case. In fact, my DW-5600E crystal is currently in a DW5030 case. Unless you looked from the side, it'd be impossible to tell that it's in a metal case.


Awesome, thank you! I had purchased a few mid-cases for a 5600E many years ago, and they've sat until recently re-discovered.  Now I can pop out the glass, and re-sit it in the metal case I have


----------



## yankeexpress

While not all of these are customs, there are Many custom squares including a media-blasted B5000 and a bunch of re-bezeled 5610







There are actually a few AWOL squares not pictured, residents of my boats and car consoles.


----------



## babyivan

yankeexpress said:


> While not all of these are customs, there are Many custom squares including a media-blasted B5000 and a bunch of re-bezeled 5610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually a few AWOL squares not pictured, residents of my boats and car consoles.


Nice! Yeah, I think the 5610 is perfect for playing with. I'm doing a yellow one myself. I now need to grab another stock one.


----------



## elborderas

Metal bezel and band from Aliexpress in my GW-M5610


----------



## kenls

I know I said I wasn't going to buy the DLC screws for My GMW-B5000's TFC bezel, but I did, especially as they were "in stock"

Casio UK's prices are about half those of Pacparts. Didn't bother with the pipes but who sees the pipes anyway?

Female $12.48 (£10.27) male $11.25 (£9.26)


----------



## DaveATX

Following behind kenls and Matt Stone, I got a DLC bezel. Kept the regular black straps. It gives the watch a different vibe, and I really like it.

Before:








After:


----------



## dgaddis

DaveATX said:


> Following behind kenls and Matt Stone, I got a DLC bezel. Kept the regular black straps. It gives the watch a different vibe, and I really like it.


Looks great! I'll soon have one that looks just like it, only with the positive display. Just waiting (impatiently!!) for everything to get here....


----------



## babyivan

Not sure how I feel about the full on yellow. And the strap is the non dimple version... Hmmm, idk. I will have to give it a full on day of wear before I decide if I like it. Not exactly office attire, but whatevs. 
I did try it with the black strap, which makes it look like the 5600tb-1jf (80's throwback release). Interesting.
The wife thinks it looks like a toy in yellow. But she's not a fan in general of g-shocks.

What do you guys think.


----------



## kevio

babyivan said:


> Not sure how I feel about the full on yellow. And the strap is the non dimple version... Hmmm, idk. I will have to give it a full on day of wear before I decide if I like it. Not exactly office attire, but whatevs.
> I did try it with the black strap, which makes it look like the 5600tb-1jf (80's throwback release). Interesting.
> The wife thinks it looks like a toy in yellow. But she's not a fan in general of g-shocks.
> 
> What do you guys think.


What's not to love about yellow? Seeing it reminds me of the beach.


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



kevio said:


> What's not to love about yellow? Seeing it reminds me of the beach.


Totally agree. Reminds me of the 80s, anything that was yellow was considered "sport". Who can forget about the Sony sport Walkman and boombox. It definitely works as a summer beach watch, not so sure about wearing to work in a Manhattan office though, LOL. But I'm game.

Interesting square you got there, solar with no multiband.


----------



## kevio

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



babyivan said:


> Totally agree. Reminds me of the 80s, anything that was yellow was considered "sport". Who can forget about the Sony sport Walkman and boombox. It definitely works as a summer beach watch, not so sure about wearing to work in a Manhattan office though, LOL. But I'm game.
> 
> Interesting square you got there, solar with no multiband.


Definitely! As a kid that grew up in the 80's, I remember the yellow Sony walkman and boombox was a big part of popular culture. In fact, I still have my yellow Sony boombox somewhere.

My watch is a GW-M5610 but with the crystal from a G-5600A-9 so it has solar and MB6. The G-5600A was solar only.


----------



## kenls

DaveATX said:


> Following behind kenls and Matt Stone, I got a DLC bezel. Kept the regular black straps. It gives the watch a different vibe, and I really like it.
> 
> After:
> View attachment 14371875


Nice DaveATX :-!

Although, I've got mine back on its original bezel and a metal strap at the moment (as I have a cunning plan in mind)


----------



## simon1003

Love em on yellow, definitely a beach holiday watch. They suit a black bullbar too.


----------



## babyivan

simon1003 said:


> Love em on yellow, definitely a beach holiday watch. They suit a black bullbar too.
> 
> View attachment 14373311
> 
> 
> View attachment 14373313
> 
> 
> View attachment 14373315


I don't usually like bull bars, but they look good on the yellow. Thanks for the pics.
--------
Below is the 5600tb that I mentioned earlier. I do like the dual colorway as well, but ultimately think straight yellow is better.


----------



## Man of Kent

GW5k homage with new style combi-bracelet. Love it.


----------



## DaveATX

kenls said:


> Nice DaveATX :-!
> 
> Although, I've got mine back on its original bezel and a metal strap at the moment (as I have a cunning plan in mind)


What's your cunning plan? You got me curious Ken!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

DaveATX said:


> What's your cunning plan? You got me curious Ken!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Can't do anything 'til the end of the month. Then............


----------



## GaryK30

The stock Casio adapters on my GLS-5600CL-1 made the watch sit on my wrist rather than wrapping around my wrist, because the adapters hang down about 10mm from the case back. Also, the holes on the stock cloth strap were too far apart, so I was usually between sizes.

I replaced the adapters with the JaysAndKays 16/20mm metal adapters. These hang down only about 4-5mm from the case back, so they fit my wrist better. I replaced the strap with a Crown&Buckle Perlon strap. These straps have no premade holes. Instead, the buckle tang is pushed through the weave of the fabric, so it's very easy to get the perfect size. I also replaced the stock bezel, which had blacked-out lettering, with the bezel from a GW-M5610-1B, which has gray lettering. I think it looks better with the off white and white colors on the dial.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> The stock Casio adapters on my GLS-5600CL-1 made the watch sit on my wrist rather than wrapping around my wrist, because the adapters hang down about 10mm from the case back. Also, the holes on the stock cloth strap were too far apart, so I was usually between sizes.
> 
> I replaced the adapters with the JaysAndKays 16/20mm metal adapters. These hang down only about 4-5mm from the case back, so they fit my wrist better. I replaced the strap with a Crown&Buckle Perlon strap. These straps have no premade holes. Instead, the buckle tang is pushed through the weave of the fabric, so it's very easy to get the perfect size. I also replaced the stock bezel, which had blacked-out lettering, with the bezel from a GW-M5610-1B, which has gray lettering. I think it looks better with the off white and white colors on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14377193
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377195
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377197
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377199


I love the bezel on there, much better than the stock one.


----------



## zack20cb

Yessss G-Shocks on perlon rock!

See this I realize somebody needs to put the DW-5000 “Madness” edition on a perlon...


----------



## kenls

Decided I don't like the bling of the GMW-B5K's all steel look, therefore I returned him to the DLC bezel and resin, using the recently purchased DLC screw set in the process.

Bling _before_ 








DLC with S/S screws _before_









DLC screw set _after_

















No intention of swapping the buttons, I like the silver contrast with the DLC


----------



## memento_mori

Looks great! 🙂


----------



## kenls

Thank you memento_mori. The final change for this guy will be a DLC strap. Its on order.


----------



## Man of Kent

kenls said:


> Thank you memento_mori. The final change for this guy will be a DLC strap. Its on order.


Where's it on order from? I'd like to get one myself


----------



## kenls

Man of Kent said:


> Where's it on order from? I'd like to get one myself


Hi Man of Kent, ordered from Casio UK directly. e-mailed them first to see if it was available, [email protected]. Then phoned the order through. They quoted a 3-4 week delay, which actually passed last Friday. If I recall correctly, just shy of £120 incl p&p. Tiktox stock them too, (HERE) slightly cheaper, but they're not in stock at the moment.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

arrival of the new 5600vh, straight on to the operating table 










been meaning to repaint the adaptors on the dwd as well so i did them both at the same time. toying with an acrylic recipe, tho im not too sure of the durability, might have to go back to enamel.










probably couldve tweaked the hue on the dark grey a tiny more but it was 2.30am and the sleeping gas was strong lol still works pretty well with the variety of greys on the face plate.





































also did a quick test with the adaptors and band im currently using on a modded gl130, not too bad either |>









i think that brings my total up to 7 squares now :-\ not bad for someone who doesnt like them much at all haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

GaryK30 said:


> The stock Casio adapters on my GLS-5600CL-1 made the watch sit on my wrist rather than wrapping around my wrist, because the adapters hang down about 10mm from the case back. Also, the holes on the stock cloth strap were too far apart, so I was usually between sizes.
> 
> I replaced the adapters with the JaysAndKays 16/20mm metal adapters. These hang down only about 4-5mm from the case back, so they fit my wrist better. I replaced the strap with a Crown&Buckle Perlon strap. These straps have no premade holes. Instead, *the buckle tang is pushed through the weave of the fabric, so it's very easy to get the perfect size*. I also replaced the stock bezel, which had blacked-out lettering, with the bezel from a GW-M5610-1B, which has gray lettering. I think it looks better with the off white and white colors on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14377199


how would that go with wear? seems like its just asking to look all ratty and frayed after a couple months of wear :think:


----------



## GaryK30

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> how would that go with wear? seems like its just asking to look all ratty and frayed after a couple months of wear :think:


I've had a Crown & Buckle Perlon strap on my G-9000-3V (with JaysAndKays G-9000 resin adapters) for about a year, and I wear the watch pretty often. The strap still looks fine, with no fraying or wear, but I'm pretty careful when putting the buckle tang through an opening in the weave of the fabric (I nudge it through rather than forcing it).


----------



## Facelessman

My Frankenstein 5030 just went through glow in the dark mod



Backlight off



Backlight on.



I documented the mod in another thread which is more related to the mod. Here is the link

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/modified-gwm5610-1-night-time-visibility-3984418-9.html#post49610591


----------



## C-Shock

As my first custom, I really like the GW-B5600BL-1 colors but prefer it more muted. Swapped band/bezel for all black. I think it makes the display pop even more.


----------



## C-Shock

As my first custom, I really like the GW-B5600BL-1 colors but prefer it more muted. Swapped band/bezel for all black. I think it makes the display pop even more.

View attachment 14388041


----------



## C-Shock

sorry for double post, i wish i could edit/delete if i could.


----------



## GaryK30

C-Shock said:


> sorry for double post, i wish i could edit/delete if i could.


It's not you. This forum has had a sporadic double post bug for quite a while. When you have more posts you'll be able to edit it, but not delete it.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Fujoor

A simple mod. Put the gw5000 strap on it.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Fujoor said:


> A simple mod. Put the gw5000 strap on it.


For some reason I was under the impression that the 5000 resin straps were not interchangeable with 5600/5610 models??

At least the 5610 strap comes under a lot of criticism for its stiffer quality, so I'm wondering why not more people with this issue wouldn't just swap it for the more supple 5000 resin strap?


----------



## Alexanderchu

Matt Stone said:


> Oh I forgot to follow up!
> 
> With the adapter I have a ton of 22 mm straps, but this BluShark just looked the best for now:
> 
> 
> 
> And the wrist shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


mate, this is rockin'!!! I've always been on the fence when it comes to G's and natos, but this monochromatic combo is a great match and I love the tactical vibe of it. congrats!


----------



## Fujoor

Alexanderchu said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that the 5000 resin straps were not interchangeable with 5600/5610 models??
> 
> At least the 5610 strap comes under a lot of criticism for its stiffer quality, so I'm wondering why not more people with this issue wouldn't just swap it for the more supple 5000 resin strap?


All modern squares have interchangeable straps. Its only the older 5000c/5200c/5600c from the 80s that have 18 mm lug width and do not fit modern gshocks.


----------



## GaryK30

Alexanderchu said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that the 5000 resin straps were not interchangeable with 5600/5610 models??
> 
> At least the 5610 strap comes under a lot of criticism for its stiffer quality, so I'm wondering why not more people with this issue wouldn't just swap it for the more supple 5000 resin strap?


I use a GW-5000 strap on one of my two GLX-5600-1 watches. It fits fine and is much more flexible. Here's how it used to look before I changed to another different bezel.


----------



## Spartan247

5600MS case + 5600BB module. Had this on red resin but couldn't get with the bright color. This, however, I am loving.


----------



## Fullers1845

Alexanderchu said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that the 5000 resin straps were not interchangeable with 5600/5610 models??
> 
> At least the 5610 strap comes under a lot of criticism for its stiffer quality, so I'm wondering why not more people with this issue wouldn't just swap it for the more supple 5000 resin strap?


I actually purchased a GW-5000 strap to wear on a DW-5600e to see how I liked the feel. It was so nice I decided I needed the GW5K.


----------



## dgaddis

Fujoor said:


> All modern squares have interchangeable straps. Its only the older 5000c/5200c/5600c from the 80s that have 18 mm lug width and do not fit modern gshocks.


Not all modern squares, the full metal GMW-B50000s have a two-lug connection secured by a screw.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Fullers1845 said:


> I actually purchased a GW-5000 strap to wear on a DW-5600e to see how I liked the feel. It was so nice I decided I needed the GW5K.


hahahahaha... happens to the best of us. enjoy!


----------



## Fujoor

dgaddis said:


> Not all modern squares, the full metal GMW-B50000s have a two-lug connection secured by a screw.


Right, all modern resin squares then.


----------



## Brettg

Nothing fancy. GWB5600BC-1B with a Jays & Kays Bullbar and metal 20/16 adapters on a 2 piece nylon strap with black pvd hardware.


----------



## jcombs1

I know some of you have swapped out the black/negative modules for the cleaner, easier to read standard display and wondering if anyone has a spare GMW5610 black/negative module you would sell?

I have the black metal bezel and bracelet on order from Ali, I’m going to stonewash it and was going to use standard display 5610 as a donor but think it might look better with a negative display.

Let me know what you might have, TIA.


----------



## Facelessman

jcombs1 said:


> I know some of you have swapped out the black/negative modules for the cleaner, easier to read standard display and wondering if anyone has a spare GMW5610 black/negative module you would sell?
> 
> I have the black metal bezel and bracelet on order from Ali, I'm going to stonewash it and was going to use standard display 5610 as a donor but think it might look better with a negative display.
> 
> Let me know what you might have, TIA.


Just another option, if I were you I might try to mod polarizer on the LCD.


----------



## jcombs1

Facelessman said:


> Just another option, if I were you I might try to mod polarizer on the LCD.


I may try this. Thinking I may want to keep my 5610 stock while deciding if I like the metal bezel/bracelet and I could easily screw up the metal during the stonewash process.

A new 5610BB is only $125 so may end up buying a new one once I see how the stonewash looks.


----------



## kenls

Received some good news from Casio UK today re my GMW-B5000TFC bracelet order. My order is overdue, so I queried with them if the strap was now classed as one of the new "restricted items". Their response was as follows.

"_I can confirm the part you have on order is not a restricted item. Due to a production delay, we are likely to receive this part by the end of September._"

Bit of a delay, but I can wait. (don't really have an option though)


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Received some good news from Casio UK today re my GMW-B5000TFC bracelet order. My order is overdue, so I queried with them if the strap was now classed as one of the new "restricted items". Their response was as follows.
> 
> "_I can confirm the part you have on order is not a restricted item. Due to a production delay, we are likely to receive this part by the end of September._"
> 
> Bit of a delay, but I can wait. (don't really have an option though)


I'm guessing they have to custom make them since there is no production model that utilizes it. I have no idea how it works to be honest. 

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

GWB5600









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

GMW-B5000G-1 w/the bezel swapped out for the DLC version. Just got it today!


----------



## cvdl

Finally received the back plate.

Rep Nagaba Yu complete.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Thats awesome. Love the hand markings.


----------



## hurdubaiev

Hi, I've been following this thread for the 5735 mod, could you tell me what cristals are compatible with it? only dw 5600? Are any cristals with solar built in compatible? thank you


----------



## schiorean

A simple (but awesome!) mod. GW-5000 with v2 bracelet. I didn't find the combination comfortable enough compared with original resin strap, but it looked so awesome that I forced myself to give it a try for a few days. Loving it now!


----------



## Maddog1970

schiorean said:


> A simple (but awesome!) mod. GW-5000 with v2 bracelet. I didn't find the combination comfortable enough compared with original resin strap, but it looked so awesome that I forced myself to give it a try for a few days. Loving it now!
> 
> View attachment 14434477
> 
> View attachment 14434479


Same....some minor mods required to fit the V2 combi, but IMHO how it should come from Casio!


----------



## Brettg

Got this G5600e-1v yesterday. The JaysandKays 16/20 adapters arrived today. Got the strap for $4 and the silver guard for $4.16 from ebay a couple of weeks ago with about a 3 week turnaround time. Got to say, after years of lurking, I'm liking the square G's big-time. BTW, JaysandKays delivery time is really fast. Ordered on Thursday, got the adapters today, just in time for Dorian...


----------



## schiorean

Maddog1970 said:


> Same....some minor mods required to fit the V2 combi, but IMHO how it should come from Casio!
> 
> View attachment 14435317


I used thinner spring bars, installing was a breaze. 
P.S your battery is on Medium 

Trimis de pe al meu VTR-L29 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

GW5K with yellow bezel and bullbars. Still waiting on the yellow strap to cross the Pond from TikTox.


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Maddog1970 said:


> Same....some minor mods required to fit the V2 combi, but IMHO how it should come from Casio!
> 
> View attachment 14435317


No mods needed to fit the combi onto the gw-5000. You just need the proper spring bars.
The stock combi watches use 19mm/13mm (also slightly thinner), and resin strap watches use 20mm/13mm.

Once you have a set of the correct spring bars, you can put a Combi on anything with ease; no bending, no cutting; just pops right on.

These can be easily bought via pacparts and tiktox.

I got them via pacparts...
See pic below for part number.

You can test it yourself: go on pacparts and put in 5610BB, or gwb5600-1 (thats the new non-metal Bluetooth squares that come with the v2 combi). They both have a different part number than the resin strapped squares (and 6900 and 5900).









 > everything else


----------



## AndrwTNT

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



babyivan said:


> No mods needed to fit the combi onto the gw-5000. You just need the proper spring bars.
> The stock combi watches use 19mm/13mm (also slightly thinner), and resin strap watches use 20mm/13mm.
> 
> Once you have a set of the correct spring bars, you can put a Combi on anything with ease; no bending, no cutting; just pops right on.
> 
> These can be easily bought via pacparts and tiktox.
> 
> I got them via pacparts...
> See pic below for part number.
> 
> You can test it yourself: go on pacparts and put in 5610BB, or gwb5600-1 (thats the new non-metal Bluetooth squares that come with the v2 combi). They both have a different part number than the resin strapped squares (and 6900 and 5900).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


I've been using my v1 Combi for awhile and have been wanting to get the v2... Does PacParts sell the v2 bracelet on it's own? If so, happen to know the part number?

PacParts is only a short drive away so hopefully I can pick up that and some spring bars soon.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



AndrwTNT said:


> I've been using my v1 Combi for awhile and have been wanting to get the v2... Does PacParts sell the v2 bracelet on it's own? If so, happen to know the part number?
> 
> PacParts is only a short drive away so hopefully I can pick up that and some spring bars soon.


It looks like they do sell it, but it's not cheap. They have a 15% off sale this weekend for online orders only (promo code SAVE15).

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087242064


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



AndrwTNT said:


> I've been using my v1 Combi for awhile and have been wanting to get the v2... Does PacParts sell the v2 bracelet on it's own? If so, happen to know the part number?
> 
> PacParts is only a short drive away so hopefully I can pick up that and some spring bars soon.


I bought two v2 combi bracelets off of tiktox, much cheaper for some reason.

https://www.tiktox.com/gw-b5600bc-1-bracelet.html

Casio Part Number: 10575397

*Also, correction to my previous post: The G shock that comes with the v2 combi stock is the gw-b5600*bc*


----------



## AndrwTNT

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



GaryK30 said:


> It looks like they do sell it, but it's not cheap. They have a 15% off sale this weekend for online orders only (promo code SAVE15).
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087242064





babyivan said:


> I bought two v2 combi bracelets off of tiktox, much cheaper for some reason.
> 
> https://www.tiktox.com/gw-b5600bc-1-bracelet.html
> 
> Casio Part Number: 10575397
> 
> *Also, correction to my previous post: The G shock that comes with the v2 combi stock is the gw-b5600*bc*


Thanks!

I ended up ordering the bracelet from TikTox (that's where I'd bought my V1), and the spring bars from PacParts. Had to add an extra set of gw5000 strap/bezel cause you can never have enough back ups of that soft strap..


----------



## Fujoor

A modded g1 and a modded 5000d.


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*



AndrwTNT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I ended up ordering the bracelet from TikTox (that's where I'd bought my V1), and the spring bars from PacParts. Had to add an extra set of gw5000 strap/bezel cause you can never have enough back ups of that soft strap..


No prob. They also sell the spring bars on tiktox btw. I bought a couple of extra sets when ordered my v2 combis.

 > everything else


----------



## il Pirati

GW-M5610 with a white bezel and bullbars, for my son. He's hard on that watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&amp;A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Thanks.......but modified now!

Dang!



babyivan said:


> No mods needed to fit the combi onto the gw-5000. You just need the proper spring bars.
> The stock combi watches use 19mm/13mm (also slightly thinner), and resin strap watches use 20mm/13mm.
> 
> Once you have a set of the correct spring bars, you can put a Combi on anything with ease; no bending, no cutting; just pops right on.
> 
> These can be easily bought via pacparts and tiktox.
> 
> I got them via pacparts...
> See pic below for part number.
> 
> You can test it yourself: go on pacparts and put in 5610BB, or gwb5600-1 (thats the new non-metal Bluetooth squares that come with the v2 combi). They both have a different part number than the resin strapped squares (and 6900 and 5900).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

Question about Tiktok......

i have ordered from Pacparts with no issue, got a confirmation email and everything.......

now tiktok, I selected and paid for a few “things” last Tuesday, went thru PayPal, and all good.

but nothing from Tiktok....no confirmation email mail, nada.......

now do tiktok ONLY send you an email when they ship or do I need to rattle their chain?


----------



## Maddog1970

schiorean said:


> I used thinner spring bars, installing was a breaze.
> P.S your battery is on Medium
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu VTR-L29 folosind Tapatalk


Been in a box in Japan for a bit - fixed now!


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> Question about Tiktok......
> 
> i have ordered from Pacparts with no issue, got a confirmation email and everything.......
> 
> now tiktok, I selected and paid for a few "things" last Tuesday, went thru PayPal, and all good.
> 
> but nothing from Tiktok....no confirmation email mail, nada.......
> 
> now do tiktok ONLY send you an email when they ship or do I need to rattle their chain?


They will send an email when they ship, that's all I got. But it arrived pretty quick to New York from the UK. I wouldn't worry just yet. I would imagine they should be shipping out to you this week.

 > everything else


----------



## Fujoor

2 customs


----------



## Maddog1970

Mild upgrade for my 5610....love the tan case and strap combo, plus the strap is SO much nicer than the stock thing!


----------



## VIA4321

Quick resin swap to add some "pop" to my collection, it was looking a little drab with all the black/olive/navy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Stonewash mod


----------



## Maddog1970

Last of the parts for my 5610s.....aged black, with the pos.5610......tan is now on the neg.5610....may swap at some point....we'll see!


----------



## Maddog1970

Tan on the neg.5610


----------



## AndrwTNT

Just got my V2 Combi bracelet from TikTox in the mail, but I prefer the way the V1 fits me (the V2 is slightly longer per link). I'm probably going to list it up for sale instead of returning back to the UK. If anyones looking for one, let me know!


----------



## Fullers1845

#NewbFail 

So I wanted some other color resins for my GW5K. Ordered a Yellow bezel for a DW-5600fs off eBay and a yellow strap for a DW-5600c from TikTox.

The colors don't match. Like highlighter-meets-mustard don't match.

Ah well... Emailed Keith about returning the strap.

And now I know to pay attention to the little letters that come after the DW-5600!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Speaking of color straps..

Can someone tell me where I would be able to find the tan/cream strap and bezel? Would like to put them either on my GW5000 or DW5610..


----------



## Fujoor




----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

Beasted 5610


----------



## Badazzelanore

Has anyone put together a gray 5600 bezel and band combination with a negative display and no writing on the glass? I really loved the men in smokey gray 5600, and I would love to build something similar. I can't understand why there aren't more gray G-Shocks.


----------



## erik_alves

Dw-5025 with regular display and new clothing









Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Badazzelanore said:


> Has anyone put together a gray 5600 bezel and band combination with a negative display and no writing on the glass? I really loved the men in smokey gray 5600, and I would love to build something similar. I can't understand why there aren't more gray G-Shocks.


glx5600vh released a few months ago









dwd5600p from a couple years back









(both with modded bands here)


----------



## Maddog1970

New arrival precipitated a quick change of clothes.....with a quick bezel swap with the GW5000.....will see how this one grows on me!


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> New arrival precipitated a quick change of clothes.....with a quick bezel swap with the GW5000.....will see how this one grows on me!
> 
> View attachment 14462011


Haha, I did a test run last night of that bezel (bought a spare via tiktox) on my gw5k.

I also tried the hr bezel (red lettering).
My opinon is that the stock grey looks the best. I have a hard time improving on gw5k, it is perfect out of the box. I even prefer the stock strap over the combi, and I love the combi!

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

babyivan said:


> Haha, I did a test run last night of that bezel (bought a spare via tiktox) on my gw5k.
> 
> I also tried the hr bezel (red lettering).
> My opinon is that the stock grey looks the best. I have a hard time improving on gw5k, it is perfect out of the box. I even prefer the stock strap over the combi, and I love the
> 
> > everything else


Dang it, but you could be right Ivan!

The 5k is a rocking good piece, and I thought a splash of colour would improve it........but perhaps not, whizzing on a Picasso and all that!


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Maddog1970 said:


> Dang it, but you could be right Ivan!
> 
> The 5k is a rocking good piece, and I thought a splash of colour would improve it........but perhaps not, whizzing on a Picasso and all that!


My experiment with the heritage bezel... It's not horrible looking by any means, just better stock, imo.
(V2 combi, btw).









 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

I thought my King was a little to subtle, so got it some bolder threads........now you can see it!


----------



## Facelessman

Before I purchase it, I thought I might convert it to positive but during honeymoon phase I found that its visibility is better than other negative display I have and it would be nice to have some variety. So I keep wearing it as is. In fact, I quite enjoyed it.

I hesitate for months as I think negative display look pretty good on this one but finally I decided to convert it to a positive display. Mainly because

1. Customizing is fun and in the worst case I should be able to convert it back.

2. While it has pretty good visibility for negative display, positive display would be better. When I wore it quite often during honeymoon phase, its negative display didn't bother me. However, when I switched from my other squares which all of them have positive display, its visibility bother me a little.

Cleaning glue off is pretty easy using q-tip. I should have stop at that point but I noticed some dark spot which I thought it was glue residue. It should not be visible when putting the module back in the watch case but I want this to be perfect. So I unlocked small clips to remove an LCD. I found 3 dust size gold spring falling off and that's the beginning of the nightmare.

Pic below show how small they are. I think they are way smaller and falling off much easier than 3229 module which I disassembled before. Not only those tiny springs I also have another tiny unknown metal part came off. All of this just to find out that dark spot which I initially thought it was glue residue is a rubber/sponge support the LCD and now I lost one tiny gold spring (I can tell from LCD holder and PCB board that I need 4)



I put a new polarizer film on an LCD and spent about an hour looking for that tiny spring before I gave up and went to bed with fustration.

Today I went to Casio service center. I explained my situation to them. They are very helpful. Their watchmaker offered to reassemble it back for me but I politely insisted that prefer to do it myself first I just want to buy that tiny gold spring. He gave me about 5 mm of that spring and told me that I just need to cut it to length that I need (which is less than 1 mm) and keep the rest as spare. I also ask to purchase GW-5000 strap they don't have it in stock but they ordered it for me. Very impressed with them.

Basically, I cut gold spring to size and put the module back together, performed AC reset and Tada!!!!!! A nightmare turned to be funny story.



I tested all functions, everything works except light. I found that I cut spring little to short so I made another one this time everything works as it should. I relubricated an o-ring before closing the caseback.

One thing I didn't notice earlier is that line on date window on a converted display is more subtle compared to factory positive display.



In natural lighting environment



Very happy with the result and Casio service center. Again if you wish just to convert an LCD, you don't need to disassemble the module like I did. And if you wish to disassemble 3461 module be extremely careful. e-clip is gigantic compared to these springs and they can fall off quite easy after you unlocked the module.

Thanks to these helpful links on how to

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-convert-plain-dw-5600-negative-display-129102.html#/topics/129102

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/modded-positive-display-gw-b5600-2er-4896571.html#/topics/4896571


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Well written post Facelessman! Thank you for sharing your experience. I can sympathize with your stages of contemplation regarding the negative display. I recently went through a similar "should I or shouldn't I" with one of my negative display pieces as well. Glad yours ended up turning out nicely. It looks great.


----------



## cuica

Need your advice:
I have a diy DW-5030 and I want to replace the crystal by a DW-5600DC one.
I've seen topics about doing it in 5600's but don't know if these crystals are compatible, if the swap is easy and if it retains WR.


----------



## Facelessman

cuica said:


> Need your advice:
> I have a diy DW-5030 and I want to replace the crystal by a DW-5600DC one.
> I've seen topics about doing it in 5600's but don't know if these crystals are compatible, if the swap is easy and if it retains WR.


Yes, they are compatible
Yes, swapping shouldn't be difficult
Yes, if done correctly, it will remain waterproof (just make sure that o-rings (both at crystal and caseback sit properly)

Disclaimer: I did a couple of crystal swap on resin before (including 5030 crystal on resin case) so I'm sure they are compatible. I've seen many crystal swap on metal case but never actually did it myself.


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> Yes, they are compatible
> Yes, swapping shouldn't be difficult
> Yes, if done correctly, it will remain waterproof (just make sure that o-rings (both at crystal and caseback sit properly)
> 
> Disclaimer: I did a couple of crystal swap on resin before (including 5030 crystal on resin case) so I'm sure they are compatible. I've seen many crystal swap on metal case but never actually did it myself.


I've pressed many DW-5600 crystals in 5030 metals cases without any problems. To retain water resistance, make sure you replace the adhesive and that the gasket is nice and flush.

Good luck!


----------



## cuica

acadian said:


> I've pressed many DW-5600 crystals in 5030 metals cases without any problems. To retain water resistance, make sure you replace the adhesive and that the gasket is nice and flush.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you gentleman!
One more question, the adhesive comes with the crystal?
The supplier I'm looking at sells the gasket as anothet sku.


----------



## Facelessman

Gasket might be reusable. Adhesive tape does not come with crystal you might have to order it separately. Might be a good idea to check with your supplier first.


----------



## cuica

Thanks, will email them then!


----------



## Badazzelanore

Where did you get that gray resin? I need one! Looks so good.


----------



## Facelessman

Mine is actually black but in bright light it looks like grey, just my poor photography skill


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Facelessman said:


> Mine is actually black but in bright light it looks like grey, just my poor photography skill


the photo is fine, nothing to do with skill there, just heaps of ambient light from all directions (well lit room with white walls) and the camera metering on something dark = slight over exposure


----------



## Man of Kent

Swapped the black ip bezel and bracelet on my GMWB5k for the DLC version. Glad to see that the buttons seem to be DLC, which also matches the caseback. Not sure if the inner case is also DLC, because that also looks a similar colour.


----------



## dgaddis

Man of Kent said:


> Swapped the black ip bezel and bracelet on my GMWB5k for the DLC version. Glad to see that the buttons seem to be DLC, which also matches the caseback. Not sure if the inner case is also DLC, because that also looks a similar colour.


The case and caseback are DLC, but I'm 99% sure the buttons and screws are IP. They are on my GMW-B5000G-1 (black IP w/resin strap). The color difference is really subtle tho, but in the right light you can see it, but only if you're looking for it. You can see it in this pic of mine, look at the screw in the background - you can see the difference there. I've swapped the DLC bezel on mine too.


----------



## cvdl

Had some down time and decided to turn one of my GW-M5610NV-2JF into GW-M5610KG-3JF.
I already had the parts lying around for a couple months, but didn't had the time yet.

After removing band, bezel, back cover and module, I was ready to press the glass out.
The solar panel was not glued on the glass, but affixed with black tap on the case. So it was just a question of
prying the solar panel off the glass en clean everything up.

Then, line up the solar panel in the case and apply the glass adhesive on the cover, put the packing in and press in the glass.
Lube the o-ring, assemble everything and voila, one cheap 5610KG-3. Beats paying the asking price on auction sites.


----------



## Dxnnis

Great job @cvdl looks fantastic


----------



## germanos30

Got one used spare KG case if anyone needs one PM me. Letters on glass are little bit faded from sun.


----------



## germanos30

And grows...


----------



## cvdl

Dxnnis said:


> Great job @cvdl looks fantastic


Thanks! Always wanted one of these, but didn't want to pay top price for it.


----------



## amoles

.


----------



## amoles

Hello:

I'm a watchmaker from Spain and I recently started playing with g-shocks. I have some nice ones and now I have a GW-S5600 coming from Japan.

However I'm a bit bored with my dw-5600bb, so I plan to put the glass and bezel from this one, but I don't find the references.










I also want to buy a DW5600MW-7 and put the glass of DW5600YU-7, I hope the screen is white enough.

The question I have Is where to source the parts here in europe?


----------



## Facelessman

White color from 5600YU crystal is the same tone as 5600MW crystal. Mine is equipped with module from 5600MW too.



I ordered parts from pacparts but now they no longer sell these parts I have to clue where to source them. If you can find one I recommend you to order caseback as well.


----------



## m8rc

Man of Kent said:


> Swapped the black ip bezel and bracelet on my GMWB5k for the DLC version. Glad to see that the buttons seem to be DLC, which also matches the caseback. Not sure if the inner case is also DLC, because that also looks a similar colour.





dgaddis said:


> Man of Kent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped the black ip bezel and bracelet on my GMWB5k for the DLC version. Glad to see that the buttons seem to be DLC, which also matches the caseback. Not sure if the inner case is also DLC, because that also looks a similar colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case and caseback are DLC, but I'm 99% sure the buttons and screws are IP. They are on my GMW-B5000G-1 (black IP w/resin strap). The color difference is really subtle tho, but in the right light you can see it, but only if you're looking for it. You can see it in this pic of mine, look at the screw in the background - you can see the difference there. I've swapped the DLC bezel on mine too.
> 
> View attachment 14505415
Click to expand...

where do you guys purchase the DLC bezel and bracelet?

Also, the watch originally comes with DLC case back and the rest is IP coated. Am I right?


----------



## WWhite

Hello !


----------



## Facelessman

m8rc said:


> where do you guys purchase the DLC bezel and bracelet?
> 
> Also, the watch originally comes with DLC case back and the rest is IP coated. Am I right?


Pacparts premium service at premium price. Tiktox offer them at a lot cheaper but I'm not very happy with their service.

You are right about IP coating on 5000G


----------



## FreakyCas

Facelessman said:


> Pacparts premium service at premium price. Tiktox offer them at a lot cheaper but I'm not very happy with their service.
> 
> You are right about IP coating on 5000G


Just out of interest what reason weren't you happy with Tiktox service as I was looking to buy a few bits off them?


----------



## Facelessman

FreakyCas said:


> Just out of interest what reason weren't you happy with Tiktox service as I was looking to buy a few bits off them?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/fail-tiktox-shop-4585271-13.html#post49706711


----------



## Dxnnis

Thought tiktox had got there act together now?


----------



## m8rc

Facelessman said:


> m8rc said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you guys purchase the DLC bezel and bracelet?
> 
> Also, the watch originally comes with DLC case back and the rest is IP coated. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Pacparts premium service at premium price. Tiktox offer them at a lot cheaper but I'm not very happy with their service.
> 
> You are right about IP coating on 5000G
Click to expand...

thanks for the info.


----------



## dgaddis

Maybe the case is IP...I don't really recall.

Yeah I got my bezel from TikTox, for whatever reason the DLC bezel (off the limited edition version) is cheaper than any other color/standard production option...how's that work out??

I got it quickly, no complaints there. I actually ordered it after I order the watch (from TicTacArena in Spain) and I got the bezel faster.

If anyone wants a black IP bezel let me know, I'd let mine go cheap, I don't think I'll ever use it.


----------



## Maddog1970

No.....

They took forever to ship my parts, and when they did they sent them regular mail, after I had paid for express......I emailed them and have been met with radio silence!

Won't buy from them again....



Dxnnis said:


> Thought tiktox had got there act together now?


----------



## tauntauntaun

Facelessman said:


> Pacparts premium service at premium price. Tiktox offer them at a lot cheaper but I'm not very happy with their service.
> 
> You are right about IP coating on 5000G


Pacparts has restricted the DLC bezel & band, and have de-listed the crystal altogether.


----------



## Facelessman

tauntauntaun said:


> Pacparts has restricted the DLC bezel & band, and have de-listed the crystal altogether.


Thanks for an update.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Hey team

My MFG black bezel finally arrived! It sits a little higher than I personally expected so I'll have another go at installing it tonight in case that's the cause of it, but nonetheless, I like the way it makes the watch look darker and tougher altogether.

Thanks for your help throughout this process!


----------



## kevio

I also just ordered a TFC bezel from Tiktox and it arrived in less than a week. No complaints here as they ship faster than Pacparts and cheaper for the most part. Here's my B5000D with TFC bezel and crystal with the B5000G-1 strap.


----------



## Alexanderchu

omg, handsome beast.


----------



## bueysdontcry

kevio said:


> I also just ordered a TFC bezel from Tiktox and it arrived in less than a week. No complaints here as they ship faster than Pacparts and cheaper for the most part. Here's my B5000D with TFC bezel and crystal with the B5000G-1 strap.


This looks fantastic. How difficult was it to replace the glass? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

bueysdontcry said:


> This looks fantastic. How difficult was it to replace the glass? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


It wasn't too bad. Because of the metal case, it took a bit more force to press out the original crystal and a lot more force to press the new crystal in. As long as you have the right tools, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## m8rc

kevio said:


> I also just ordered a TFC bezel from Tiktox and it arrived in less than a week. No complaints here as they ship faster than Pacparts and cheaper for the most part. Here's my B5000D with TFC bezel and crystal with the B5000G-1 strap.


Looks amazing. What was the original b5000d? The black version? Where did you get the crystal from? Can't seem to find them on pacparts or tiktox.

I'm thinking of buying the black version on resin and buying a steel bezel and bracelet. The pipes could be swapped easily but what about the buttons?


----------



## kevio

m8rc said:


> Looks amazing. What was the original b5000d? The black version? Where did you get the crystal from? Can't seem to find them on pacparts or tiktox.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the black version on resin and buying a steel bezel and bracelet. The pipes could be swapped easily but what about the buttons?


The B5000D is the original silver one with the positive display. I bought the TFC crystal from Pacparts but unfortunately, as tauntauntaun mentioned above, they've been delisted. Mine also has the TFC buttons and bracelet pipes and like the crystal, the buttons have also been delisted. I wish I would've had the foresight to purchase extra TFC parts.


----------



## Fujoor

Two fresh mods


----------



## m8rc

-


----------



## Fujoor

One more


----------



## tauntauntaun

Question for the crystal-swapping crowd:

I'm trying to work a replacement crystal into a GW-5035A case (I scratched its crystal from the inside during a button swap... don't ask).

I used a crystal press to remove the damaged crystal just fine, but seating the new one is killing me. I'm using the crystal press with its flat "clamp" parts and a microfiber cloth to protect the glass. 

One side is flush as it should be, but the other is raised a bit - maybe 1/8 or 1/4 of a millimeter. I've just about killed my hand while squeezing the press to try and force it in - no luck. Any advice? Should I use a C-clamp and carefully press it in with the weight of a thousand suns?

I'm sure the difference would be negligible after the bezel is on, but I'm curious if I should pop the crystal out and have another go - just don't want to damage it in the process. FWIW I used new "packing" as well (the black plastic gasket around the crystal).


----------



## erik_alves

tauntauntaun said:


> Question for the crystal-swapping crowd:
> 
> I'm trying to work a replacement crystal into a GW-5035A case (I scratched its crystal from the inside during a button swap... don't ask).
> 
> I used a crystal press to remove the damaged crystal just fine, but seating the new one is killing me. I'm using the crystal press with its flat "clamp" parts and a microfiber cloth to protect the glass.
> 
> One side is flush as it should be, but the other is raised a bit - maybe 1/8 or 1/4 of a millimeter. I've just about killed my hand while squeezing the press to try and force it in - no luck. Any advice? Should I use a C-clamp and carefully press it in with the weight of a thousand suns?
> 
> I'm sure the difference would be negligible after the bezel is on, but I'm curious if I should pop the crystal out and have another go - just don't want to damage it in the process. FWIW I used new "packing" as well (the black plastic gasket around the crystal).


I also have a dw5725 that i want to replace to a dw5600e, but not sure how...is there a tutorial ?

Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

tauntauntaun said:


> Question for the crystal-swapping crowd:
> 
> I'm trying to work a replacement crystal into a GW-5035A case (I scratched its crystal from the inside during a button swap... don't ask).
> 
> I used a crystal press to remove the damaged crystal just fine, but seating the new one is killing me. I'm using the crystal press with its flat "clamp" parts and a microfiber cloth to protect the glass.
> 
> One side is flush as it should be, but the other is raised a bit - maybe 1/8 or 1/4 of a millimeter. I've just about killed my hand while squeezing the press to try and force it in - no luck. Any advice? Should I use a C-clamp and carefully press it in with the weight of a thousand suns?
> 
> I'm sure the difference would be negligible after the bezel is on, but I'm curious if I should pop the crystal out and have another go - just don't want to damage it in the process. FWIW I used new "packing" as well (the black plastic gasket around the crystal).


Hmm...maybe 1) you pinched the gasket pressing the crystal in? 2) there is something caught either between the gasket and the case, or the gasket and the crystal, I would press it back out and start over again, but that's just me


----------



## tauntauntaun

Thanks for the encouragement - I pressed it back out (without damage... phew) and tried again with the original gasket. Good to go!


----------



## tauntauntaun

Fujoor said:


>


Actually really digging this 5600e swap. Modern-day 5600C!


----------



## Fujoor

tauntauntaun said:


> Actually really digging this 5600e swap. Modern-day 5600C!


Thanks man. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Nice. You have the lighter "M" LCD in there?

I have a 5030 case with an M LCD, but the "Project Team Tough" has always annoyed me for some reason. I understand the lore behind it, but I wasn't on the team! I'm a phony! haha

Might have to start keeping an eye out for a clearance 5600e.


----------



## Man of Kent

Anyone tried swapping one of the newer Bluetooth modules into a 5610 case?


----------



## Fujoor

tauntauntaun said:


> Nice. You have the lighter "M" LCD in there?
> 
> I have a 5030 case with an M LCD, but the "Project Team Tough" has always annoyed me for some reason. I understand the lore behind it, but I wasn't on the team! I'm a phony! haha
> 
> Might have to start keeping an eye out for a clearance 5600e.


Are you referring to me? No it's a regular dw-5600e module? My 5030 however has a 5735 module.


----------



## Fujoor

Man of Kent said:


> Anyone tried swapping one of the newer Bluetooth modules into a 5610 case?


I don't think it will fit to be honest. The 5610 has a smaller case.


----------



## acadian

Fujoor said:


> I don't think it will fit to be honest. The 5610 has a smaller case.


yeah it won't work. Solar panel connector springs are located at different spots on the 3159 module when compared to the 3461 module


----------



## tauntauntaun

Fujoor said:


> Are you referring to me? No it's a regular dw-5600e module? My 5030 however has a 5735 module.


Yes, whoops. I remember when assembling my 5030c, folks mentioned that it had a higher-contrast display, found in the relatively cheap DW-5600M models.


----------



## Fujoor

tauntauntaun said:


> Yes, whoops. I remember when assembling my 5030c, folks mentioned that it had a higher-contrast display, found in the relatively cheap DW-5600M models.


Yeah i havn't found a place to source any cheap 5600m modules. Specially not in europe.


----------



## Fujoor

tauntauntaun said:


> Yes, whoops. I remember when assembling my 5030c, folks mentioned that it had a higher-contrast display, found in the relatively cheap DW-5600M models.


Yeah i havn't found a place to source any cheap 5600m modules. Specially not in europe.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Oh! Hey so one of the pleasant surprises about using the steel bezel on the GW5000 is that it makes the notoriously hard buttons much easier to push!!


----------



## Jaepaelae




----------



## Velorum

Apologies of this has been asked before (I have tried searching for it!) but I was wondering whether the steel bezel models have a gasket between the bezel and the case to aid shock absorption.

I am thinking about fitting a DLC bezel (see below) to my GW-5000 and don't want to omit this if its needed



This one is advertised as being a genuine part so I am assuming that it will fit OK. I bought a cheaper silver bezel from an eBay seller last week and it wouldn't fit as the holes for the retaining screws would not line up. I was informed later on that these are custom made and not factory originals. Got my money back from the seller so that's OK.


----------



## Ottovonn

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fujoor said:


>


*edit* nvm I thought it was a 5600c with a 5600e bezel.

That said, very sharp pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

Velorum said:


> Apologies of this has been asked before (I have tried searching for it!) but I was wondering whether the steel bezel models have a gasket between the bezel and the case to aid shock absorption.
> 
> I am thinking about fitting a DLC bezel (see below) to my GW-5000 and don't want to omit this if its needed
> 
> 
> 
> This one is advertised as being a genuine part so I am assuming that it will fit OK. I bought a cheaper silver bezel from an eBay seller last week and it wouldn't fit as the holes for the retaining screws would not line up. I was informed later on that these are custom made and not factory originals. Got my money back from the seller so that's OK.


Hi mate,
The steel models do have a plastic spacer between the bezel and the inner case.
Also though, I don't think it's possible to put a genuine Casio metal bezel on a GW5k. The genuine metal bezels have a totally different fixing system with a screwed bar that passes through the bezel and strap with a support tube.
The metal bezels sold by custom sellers on ebay etc are designed to fit the non-metal watches, like the 5610 etc. I'm not even sure if the custom bezels would fit a GW5k properly as they have a metal inner case which might be different enough from a 5610 to make the fitting of aftermarket bezel difficult.


----------



## Velorum

Man of Kent said:


> Hi mate,
> The steel models do have a plastic spacer between the bezel and the inner case.
> Also though, I don't think it's possible to put a genuine Casio metal bezel on a GW5k. The genuine metal bezels have a totally different fixing system with a screwed bar that passes through the bezel and strap with a support tube.
> The metal bezels sold by custom sellers on ebay etc are designed to fit the non-metal watches, like the 5610 etc. I'm not even sure if the custom bezels would fit a GW5k properly as they have a metal inner case which might be different enough from a 5610 to make the fitting of aftermarket bezel difficult.


Thanks for this!

That saves me a load of expense and hassle - I'm not that desperate for a steel bezel fortunately.


----------



## Velorum

Man of Kent said:


> Hi mate,
> The steel models do have a plastic spacer between the bezel and the inner case.
> Also though, I don't think it's possible to put a genuine Casio metal bezel on a GW5k. The genuine metal bezels have a totally different fixing system with a screwed bar that passes through the bezel and strap with a support tube.
> The metal bezels sold by custom sellers on ebay etc are designed to fit the non-metal watches, like the 5610 etc. I'm not even sure if the custom bezels would fit a GW5k properly as they have a metal inner case which might be different enough from a 5610 to make the fitting of aftermarket bezel difficult.


Thanks for this!

That saves me a load of expense and hassle - I'm not that desperate for a steel bezel fortunately.


----------



## kenls

At long last (for me anyway) my GMW-B5000-1ER has gone from this,








(Yes, it is a steel dial, _sorry, bezel_)

to this full steel version









then this DLC bezel and resin combo









and ultimately this full DLC

























I think I'm finally done.


----------



## FreakyCas

kenls said:


> At long last (for me anyway) my GMW-B5000-1ER has gone from this,
> 
> View attachment 14558307
> 
> (Yes, it is a steel dial)
> 
> to this full steel version
> 
> View attachment 14558295
> 
> 
> then this DLC bezel and resin combo
> 
> View attachment 14558309
> 
> 
> and ultimately this full DLC
> 
> View attachment 14558299
> 
> 
> View attachment 14558301
> 
> 
> View attachment 14558303
> 
> 
> I think I'm finally done.


Where did you source your DLC bezel and bracelet?


----------



## kenls

FreakyCas said:


> Where did you source your DLC bezel and bracelet?


GMW-B5000TFC-1 bracelet and bezel purchased from Tiktox. Bezel screws from Casio UK as they were less expensive.


----------



## kenls

I know Tiktox get mixed reviews, however, I ordered the bracelet Wednesday night 8:00pm and it arrived Friday 10:00am. I appreciate, I’m UK based, but that’s still pretty great service in my book, especially as it was quoted as 2-3 business days. |>


----------



## FreakyCas

kenls said:


> GMW-B5000TFC-1 bracelet and bezel purchased from Tiktox. Bezel screws from Casio UK as they were less expensive.


Is it a easy job to do how long did it take you?
Probably to soon to tell but I would be interested to see how it holds up with regards to wear and tear?


----------



## kenls

Easiest mod I've done. 2 screws loosened, retaining tubes and strap removed. New strap installed, tubes inserted and screws replaced and tightened. Have a look at post #552 HERE


----------



## Dxnnis

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Looks real nice Ken great job, nice to have you back posting here


----------



## kenls

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Dxnnis said:


> Looks real nice Ken great job, nice to have you back posting here


Cheers Dennis, thanks. I'm pleased with the final item, a bit of bling and a neg. display.


----------



## Dxnnis

Have to agree it's so much nicer than silver in my opinion


----------



## FreakyCas

kenls said:


> Easiest mod I've done. 2 screws loosened, retaining tubes and strap removed. New strap installed, tubes inserted and screws replaced and tightened. Have a look at post #552 HERE


Can you tell me what size tool you used to do the swap? Thanks


----------



## kenls

FreakyCas said:


> Can you tell me what size tool you used to do the swap? Thanks


You've got me now, if I recall correctly I went for 2 screwdrivers that were the best fit for the screwhead. (Probably 1.6) You really need 3 hands, one for each screwdriver and the 3rd to hold the watch head securely to minimise damage to the screws


----------



## Maddog1970

New red BT wearing a shiny set of clothes!

....wasn't my intention, but it's a rainy day here on the WEsT coast, and I figured "what the hey?"


----------



## Fullers1845

New resins for my GW5K. The black bullbars really tie the watch together.


----------



## PsychoMantis21

Been a while since I've modded any G. I got a full steel set from eBay to swap out the resin on my GW5000 and it really pops! I was debating getting a used 5600, but NEVERMIND!









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

Man of Kent said:


> Hi mate,
> The steel models do have a plastic spacer between the bezel and the inner case.
> Also though, I don't think it's possible to put a genuine Casio metal bezel on a GW5k. The genuine metal bezels have a totally different fixing system with a screwed bar that passes through the bezel and strap with a support tube.
> The metal bezels sold by custom sellers on ebay etc are designed to fit the non-metal watches, like the 5610 etc. I'm not even sure if the custom bezels would fit a GW5k properly as they have a metal inner case which might be different enough from a 5610 to make the fitting of aftermarket bezel difficult.


a gmw metal bezel will only fit a gmw watch from the steel series it will not fit a gw-5000 they are different models


----------



## JBski

Has anyone tried to put a plastic bezel on the full metal GWMB5000 yet? I know its a weird direction to go, but I like the traditional "metal watch body with polymer shroud to protect it" like the GW-5000, but I also want the new module.


----------



## tauntauntaun

JBski said:


> Has anyone tried to put a plastic bezel on the full metal GWMB5000 yet? I know its a weird direction to go, but I like the traditional "metal watch body with polymer shroud to protect it" like the GW-5000, but I also want the new module.


No resin bezel is compatible with the full metal cases at this time. The only way to wear the 3459 module with resin is to to seek the GW-B5600 series (3461 in that application).

Many of us with B5000s feel your pain.


----------



## Man of Kent

tauntauntaun said:


> No resin bezel is compatible with the full metal cases at this time. The only way to wear the 3459 module with resin is to to seek the GW-B5600 series (3461 in that application).
> 
> Many of us with B5000s feel your pain.


Just out of interest, do both these modules have the stn display?


----------



## Facelessman

No. Only B5000(s) have STN, B5600 just have standard display


----------



## dududuckling

Not much of a modification. DW-5700SF-1 in a GM-5600B-3. Love the polarizing blood orange against a stealth green camouflage appearance.


----------



## anto1980

PsychoMantis21 said:


> Been a while since I've modded any G. I got a full steel set from eBay to swap out the resin on my GW5000 and it really pops! I was debating getting a used 5600, but NEVERMIND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Link me for ebay kit.

Inviato dal mio EML-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Mild 5k upgrade, with new yellow resin with black lettering......perfect summer watch, shame it's almost November!


----------



## JBski

Has anyone swapped the crystal from a GW-M5610 into a GW-5000 case? Both watches use the same module, and I saw an earlier page of this thread with someone swapping DW-5600 bits into a DW-5030 case (and vice versa, putting a DW-5030 crystal into a resin DW-5600 case, and swapping a DW-5600E crystal into a DW-5030 case).


----------



## kevio

JBski said:


> Has anyone swapped the crystal from a GW-M5610 into a GW-5000 case? Both watches use the same module, and I saw an earlier page of this thread with someone swapping DW-5600 bits into a DW-5030 case (and vice versa, putting a DW-5030 crystal into a resin DW-5600 case, and swapping a DW-5600E crystal into a DW-5030 case).


The GW-M5610 crystal is a different shape than the crystal used in the GW-5000 so unfortunately it won't fit even though they use the same module.


----------



## GaryK30

JBski said:


> Has anyone swapped the crystal from a GW-M5610 into a GW-5000 case? Both watches use the same module, and I saw an earlier page of this thread with someone swapping DW-5600 bits into a DW-5030 case (and vice versa, putting a DW-5030 crystal into a resin DW-5600 case, and swapping a DW-5600E crystal into a DW-5030 case).


The same question was asked and answered in this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-5000-i-dont-get-5047013-16.html#post50146985


----------



## AndrwTNT

I have a few questions for anyone gracious enough help me out..

The extent of my 'modding' as far as my squares go he only been some resin, changes, battery changes and module alignments.

I'm looking to do a few things:

1) Replace some push buttons on a few couple squares. Can I order them from Casio direct? Don't see them on PacParts anymore.

2) I'd like to use the crystal from my DW5030 on a different module (with a 4 screw caseback). Which modules are compatible. DW5600E?

Any tip/tricks to swapping modules and pushers? Anything I should be aware of or look out for?

Thanks so much for any help anyone can provide!


----------



## acadian

AndrwTNT said:


> I have a few questions for anyone gracious enough help me out..
> 
> The extent of my 'modding' as far as my squares go he only been some resin, changes, battery changes and module alignments.
> 
> I'm looking to do a few things:
> 
> 1) Replace some push buttons on a few couple squares. Can I order them from Casio direct? Don't see them on PacParts anymore.
> 
> 2) I'd like to use the crystal from my DW5030 on a different module (with a 4 screw caseback). Which modules are compatible. DW5600E?
> 
> Any tip/tricks to swapping modules and pushers? Anything I should be aware of or look out for?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help anyone can provide!


1) Pushers used to be available via PP but they recently became restricted items. Unfortunately I don't have a new source for for them. 
2) yes the DW-5030 crystal will fit in a DW-5600 resin case. Many of us, including me, have performed this mod before. It's actually one of my favorite squares.

Pushers: 
Just be careful while removing pushing as those small e-clips can go flying across the room. Make sure you work on a clean surface where you will be able to find them if they go flying. I use a thin clear sheet of plastic over the case as I remove them. 
To re-install make sure you have a very good pair of tweezers and take your time. There are a few threads on here explaining the process in more details.

Module: 
Swapping modules is pretty straight forward. Just pay close attention to the pushers as you re-insert the module in the case. They can sometimes get stuck on the module spring bars and you can bend the if you force the module it. you can use a toothpick or needle to move them out of the way.

only way to get better at mods is to do them and learn from your mistakes.

Good luck!


----------



## AndrwTNT

acadian said:


> 1) Pushers used to be available via PP but they recently became restricted items. Unfortunately I don't have a new source for for them.
> 2) yes the DW-5030 crystal will fit in a DW-5600 resin case. Many of us, including me, have performed this mod before. It's actually one of my favorite squares.
> 
> Pushers:
> Just be careful while removing pushing as those small e-clips can go flying across the room. Make sure you work on a clean surface where you will be able to find them if they go flying. I use a thin clear sheet of plastic over the case as I remove them.
> To re-install make sure you have a very good pair of tweezers and take your time. There are a few threads on here explaining the process in more details.
> 
> Module:
> Swapping modules is pretty straight forward. Just pay close attention to the pushers as you re-insert the module in the case. They can sometimes get stuck on the module spring bars and you can bend the if you force the module it. you can use a toothpick or needle to move them out of the way.
> 
> only way to get better at mods is to do them and learn from your mistakes.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you VERY much!

After calling Casio, the only info I could get regarding pushers was to contact their other distributor AmericanPerfit. After making a phone call, I was able to place an order for some over the phone and only got a 4 digit confirmation code and no email, "We don't send emails for phone orders".. So we'll just have to wait and see if they come in 2-4 weeks haha.

I suppose the only other option would be to pull pushers from others in the collection for parts (I want to swap the adjust button on my main 5600E for a standard length pusher).

I'll dive into the module swap and report back. Hopefully everything goes smoothly.

Really appreciate the guidance!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Nothing too crazy yet, but I did end up swapping the module from my DW5035D to my DW5030. Really enjoy the combination. It will do until I can get the crystal swapped to a 5600E case.


----------



## mrivest

Finally got a combi bracelet to fit on my metal square, its pretty comfortable. I wish Id been a bit more careful while cutting it, theres a slight gap between one end of the bracelet and the watch but I believe ill be able to fix it.


----------



## boy_wonder

Fujoor said:


> One of My fav customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Is that a 5610? What model is the orange set from?


----------



## Maddog1970

Sooooooooo.....is there anything I need to know before pulling a tough solar/MB6 module?

So far I am limited to messing with the basic 5600 battery modules, and don’t want to force a different module out of there if there is some kind of connection to the solar panel that I need to be aware of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VIA4321

boy_wonder said:


> Looks great. Is that a 5610? What model is the orange set from?


My custom attracts more comments than any other G, but also polarises opinion.









Btw it's a G5600KG-3 with GW5610MR-4 resin


----------



## yokied

My first and probably final custom square. It doesn't get worn much but that is more of the issue I have with gshock legibility and wearability in general.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Does anybody have a comprehensive list/chart of compatible modules for the squares?


----------



## cuica

Seen this new bracelet from our square Gs, has anybody tried yet?
The descfription says its full stainless steel but the adapters seems plasticly?!?!?
You can install the adapter only and wear whatever strap you want.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000229750431.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4ff53c00714aEP&mp=1


----------



## PsychoMantis21

Swapped the blue steel set from my GW5000 to a new DW5600BB. I'm pretty happy with the outcome.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## simon1003

DW-M5600A on combi.


----------



## 3-1-1

First snow and first temps in the 20s this a.m.
So out came the Low Temp LCD polar mod....


----------



## VIA4321

3-1-1 said:


> First snow and first temps in the 20s this a.m.
> So out came the Low Temp LCD polar mod....
> View attachment 14610929


Ooh, that metal strap is going to feel chilly on the wrist!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dududuckling

Here’s my custom squares collection so far:

DW-5735D-1 x DW-5035D-1

DW-5035D-1 x DW-5030-1

DW-5700SF-1 x GM-5600B-3

GW-B5600AR-1 in washed out IP

GW-5035A-1 in dark stealth

GW-B5600BL-1 in poison metal


----------



## yokied

dududuckling said:


> Here's my custom squares collection so far:


Excellent - you cover a lot of ground with those. I like the commitment to red. The rainbow is stellar - hope you wear it!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Outstanding presentation dududuckling. 
Thank you for sharing and congrats on your beautifully crafted custom pieces.


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> Outstanding presentation dududuckling.
> Thank you for sharing and congrats on your beautifully crafted custom pieces.


+2

Very nice variety you have there.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fujoor

boy_wonder said:


> Looks great. Is that a 5610? What model is the orange set from?


That is a jdm gw-m5610r (with an orange square around the dial) with strap and bracelet from a m5610mr.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

I did not change much the DW5035E, I just dressed it in black.


----------



## Maddog1970

5610 ready for winter......


----------



## rincage

My m5600 with metal bezel and bracelet.









Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

GMW-B5000G-1ER with DLC bezel and bracelet. Also in good company.....


----------



## memento_mori

Nice, very, very nice!


----------



## simon1003

DW-5600CS-1 with aged bronze strap and bezel from gshock custom (a uk ebay seller who I can wholeheartedly recommend).

Looks quite autumnal don't you think?


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks real good @simon1003


----------



## FreakyCas

simon1003 said:


> DW-5600CS-1 with aged bronze strap and bezel from gshock custom (a uk ebay seller who I can wholeheartedly recommend).
> 
> Looks quite autumnal don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 14630921
> 
> 
> View attachment 14630923
> 
> 
> View attachment 14630925
> 
> 
> View attachment 14630927


Definitely different for sure but in a good way!


----------



## Richard-

Picked up a DW5600 marine white unfortunately it was a little smokey when it arrived so while the bezel and strap are sitting in vinegar I decided to try a swap.

A bezel and strap from a GW-B5600BL-1 popped up in the sales section. I figured it's worth a shot while I try deodorize the white set.


----------



## GFSEA86

GW-5000T
Hydro-mod 5000 with 5000B buttons and custom titanium bezel and bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

Joining the titanium club and just had to pair it with a Fox Fire for a "great outdoors" theme.









I think this bezel and bracelet will wear a great patina, along with my other Ti gear.


----------



## WWhite

Received today a Cool Black kit from SQP on Ali.
SQP is probably a MFG clone/same seller/dunno.










Little problem on coating, but seller will send me a new kit for free.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nothing real special, just changed some bands and bezels around.
























Edit: Changed the gw-m5610 to blue today. I think I'll stick with blue.


----------



## Maddog1970

A few of my squares, with basic resin swaps and 2 metal upgrades in the front.....


----------



## TheBigBurrito

Looks amazing! Is this an MFG kit?



tauntauntaun said:


> Joining the titanium club and just had to pair it with a Fox Fire for a "great outdoors" theme.
> 
> View attachment 14643153
> 
> 
> I think this bezel and bracelet will wear a great patina, along with my other Ti gear.
> 
> View attachment 14643155


----------



## WWhite

GLX 5600 on MFG Cristal band & bezel.


----------



## Ezy101

Hi!

After “a few “ squares in my life I am toying with the idea of building my perfect square and I would need some input.

Does anyone know if the module 3151 of a Glx would fit a screwback case ??? Either a Dw 5035 or a Gw5000 ??

Thanks


----------



## tauntauntaun

This one isn't MFG. I know MFG is doing a titanium set (posted earlier in this thread), but I went with gshock customworks. Overall it's very good for the price.


----------



## Radim.K.

Hello from Czech republic! I tried searching but without luck... I would like to combine lightness/comfort feel of GW-B5600HR and STN display from my 5000. Is there a chance to swap module between GMW-B5000 and GW-B5600? Many thanks and pardon my bad English.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Radim.K.,
Yes the two modules are compatible with each other. 
The 3459 module fits into a GW-B5600 and vice versa.


----------



## WWhite

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Cristal band & bezel on 5600 now.


----------



## Radim.K.

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Thank you so much!


----------



## randb

Can you guys tell me if this works. I want a gwm5610 sd but they are really hard to find. TIA.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

I think if you keep looking, you'll have a good chance of getting one. The time is convenient ...... you see many rare models on Ebay and Co at the moment.
I still have to wait until the end of the year, because I had imposed myself not to buy a watch for 1 year. ;-)

I like the sand very much, too!!!!!!

Regards


----------



## cvdl

customshock said:


> Cannot post images right now but follow me @ instagram.com/customshocks


why?


----------



## yankeexpress

These^^^ were inspired by my 5610SD:


----------



## AndrwTNT

Has anybody every made a purchase with American Perfit over the phone for parts?

I've been feeling a bit uncomfortable after placing an order with them back in October. Mainly their customer service and how they operate.

Maybe someone else could provide additional insight so I can have a different perspective? Thanks!


----------



## Curt89

Gold bull bars arrived today. Yellow polorized film and gold lettering done a while back.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

A few of my simple resin swaps.....


----------



## Dxnnis

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Lovely little collection @Maddog1970


----------



## Curt89

GLX-5600









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsjong

Does anyone know which vendor sells the "broader/thicker" bezel?
MFG sent me the thinner version, just not digging the wider polished feathered bevel on the edges.


----------



## RMB

Hi all,

I just want to share my first square mod. My 5600MS was looking pretty worn so I bought it new skin. Thought about going to positive but the blacked-out bars in the display would just bother me. The rust on gray would have looked proper, I think. Thinking about adding a clipper later on. Maybe not.


----------



## RMB

Deleted.


----------



## Byron2701

Module B5000D
Case B5000GD
Bezel, Band B5000TFC


----------



## elborderas

Kobe square dressed with GW-5000 skin.

I tried also with the GW-B5600HR-1 bezel though I am not sure it fits that well due to the blue ring around the face.


----------



## stylish.accountant

Finally managed to get this done. BB base, 5600p B&B, GW5000B holder, black pushers and screws.

Thanks for the input, guys!










Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124

Simple lcd swap mod on Foxy 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

module and resin swap with some 4 star squares









It's difficult (impossible?) to tell from the pictures, but the color of the grid pattern on the crystal matches the green resin almost perfectly for a nice monotone effect.


----------



## acadian

oz2124 said:


> Simple lcd swap mod on Foxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Nice mod...very reminiscent of the DW-056US


----------



## WWhite

Just another bezel/module swap.


----------



## hort22

rather then starting a new thread with my first post i thought i would ask in here if thats ok...so i have a GW-M5610-1 coming in tomorrow (my first gshock) and am wondering about swapping out the bezel...would like either the grey lettering and or something blacked out instead of the white lettering on the watch...i know that the bezel from the 5610-1B will fit but i'm just wondering if the color will match the strap from my watch?


----------



## Dxnnis

Just a small mod so both my 5610's are on adapters with straps from the 5600bbn. Love how they feel on these
(Please excuse the rubbish photo)


----------



## i-man

hort22 said:


> rather then starting a new thread with my first post i thought i would ask in here if thats ok...so i have a GW-M5610-1 coming in tomorrow (my first gshock) and am wondering about swapping out the bezel...would like either the grey lettering and or something blacked out instead of the white lettering on the watch...i know that the bezel from the 5610-1B will fit but i'm just wondering if the color will match the strap from my watch?


If you're talking about the lettering on the resin portion ("Protection" and "G-SHOCK") then according to various diy's I've heard of you can remove the paint with goof-off and add back whatever color you want...or none at all. For this option try searching for "stealth" or "stealthing" which seem to be the popular terms for that practice.
The text under the glass is printed on so from what I've heard you can't change that without getting a donor watch with the lettering you prefer.

Best of luck with whatever route you take and post the results here!


----------



## Facelessman

According to pacparts both GW-M5610-1 and GW-M5610-1B use the same strap so color mismatch between band and bezel should not be too bad (if any).

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?...start=1&src_model_id=Gwm5610&action=list_part

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?...start=1&src_model_id=Gwm5610&action=list_part


----------



## yankeexpress

Ordered a Titanium bezel and band from Ali-Ex, planning on installing it on a steel B5000, but it didn't fit....didn't fit on a few squares until I tried the B5600, which worked great:


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looks great, Yankee!


----------



## computer_freak

hort22 said:


> rather then starting a new thread with my first post i thought i would ask in here if thats ok...so i have a GW-M5610-1 coming in tomorrow (my first gshock) and am wondering about swapping out the bezel...would like either the grey lettering and or something blacked out instead of the white lettering on the watch...i know that the bezel from the 5610-1B will fit but i'm just wondering if the color will match the strap from my watch?


100% match. This is what you will end up with:


----------



## adamperk

sorry guys if this is the wrong thread, but I literally was on here all of last night looking at all of your beautiful mods. not g's at all but I really wanna do something to them. ordered the Lee filter booklet to maybe put some super light colors on. think that the lcds are a bit too weak for some real heavy color but I like the idea of modding such a cheap watches. anyone ever done something similar? I already disassembled and reassembled both of them and they are both super similar classic Casio modules. also have some polarizing film coming and I'm curious how strong a negative display would look. they're both under $20 so I'm excited to just mess around a bit.


----------



## lukemeetze

FarmeR57 said:


> module and resin swap with some 4 star squares
> 
> View attachment 14779105
> 
> 
> It's difficult (impossible?) to tell from the pictures, but the color of the grid pattern on the crystal matches the green resin almost perfectly for a nice monotone effect.
> 
> View attachment 14779109


What model is the black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

lukemeetze said:


> What model is the black?


Looks like a GW-5000 on different bezel.


----------



## lukemeetze

yankeexpress said:


> Looks like a GW-5000 on different bezel.


Boots not a gw5000 because it has the stars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

lukemeetze said:


> Boots not a gw5000 because it has the stars.


Ah, good point. It may not have a screwback either, cannot tell from the photo


----------



## acadian

lukemeetze said:


> What model is the black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like an GW-M5610MR with positive module


----------



## ven

Got this set from ali today, its going to house a basic 5600. 








Quite impressed with the actual quality , the quick release spring bars, the spring bars when adjusting the strap ,are all reasonable. Worst bit i found was actually fitting the bracelet to watch, one side was OK, other a little pita. By that those quick release bars can hurt and press in.......not to mention they are still a little fiddly . Anyway, its all together, i decided on the SS over the ti. I decided i wanted a little weight, also at around 1/2 the cost, the ss made it even more value . I do like ti, the light weight etc, but not bothered this time around. Maybe is this wears good over the next few weeks/months, i might get a ti flavour. Also as i like to swap about, this wont get much wrist time anyway.

Daylight pic















Few other pics








Its a biggen! Took 4 links out, 2 each side, ended up on the max micro adjustment for comfy fit






















Will see how i get on, so far so good and quite happy. Maybe expecting the worst helps out lol.

Cheers


----------



## Woody36327

Ohhh! That is the MFG kit, correct? Is the camo pattern just a print or does it look.....etched maybe? I was just looking at this one myself but just questioned the durability of the print.



ven said:


> Got this set from ali today, its going to house a basic 5600.
> View attachment 14820501
> 
> Cheers


----------



## tr0ubles0me

ven said:


> Got this set from ali today, its going to house a basic 5600.
> View attachment 14820501
> 
> 
> Quite impressed with the actual quality , the quick release spring bars, the spring bars when adjusting the strap ,are all reasonable. Worst bit i found was actually fitting the bracelet to watch, one side was OK, other a little pita. By that those quick release bars can hurt and press in.......not to mention they are still a little fiddly . Anyway, its all together, i decided on the SS over the ti. I decided i wanted a little weight, also at around 1/2 the cost, the ss made it even more value . I do like ti, the light weight etc, but not bothered this time around. Maybe is this wears good over the next few weeks/months, i might get a ti flavour. Also as i like to swap about, this wont get much wrist time anyway.
> 
> Daylight pic
> View attachment 14820531
> 
> View attachment 14820535
> 
> 
> Few other pics
> View attachment 14820537
> 
> 
> Its a biggen! Took 4 links out, 2 each side, ended up on the max micro adjustment for comfy fit
> View attachment 14820543
> 
> View attachment 14820545
> 
> View attachment 14820547
> 
> 
> Will see how i get on, so far so good and quite happy. Maybe expecting the worst helps out lol.
> 
> Cheers


What was the problem with the "pita" side of the bracelet?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

AndrwTNT said:


> Has anybody every made a purchase with American Perfit over the phone for parts?
> 
> I've been feeling a bit uncomfortable after placing an order with them back in October. Mainly their customer service and how they operate.
> 
> Maybe someone else could provide additional insight so I can have a different perspective? Thanks!


There really slack with god they do things. You might want to call and check. I hand bought a lot through them and they have always came through. Even gotten a few things I didn't pay for. I would call back and check. They could have never placed the order honestly. There pretty slack but there prices are good so that's why I use them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

lukemeetze said:


> There really slack with god they do things. You might want to call and check. I hand bought a lot through them and they have always came through. Even gotten a few things I didn't pay for. I would call back and check. They could have never placed the order honestly. There pretty slack but there prices are good so that's why I use them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Luke.

Maybe I'll give them a call on Monday and see if I can get any update. As far as I know my address and credit card number are just floating around on a piece of paper in their office since they couldn't give me any email or some verification of placing an order. Hopefully it all comes together though.


----------



## FarmeR57

> Looks like an GW-M5610MR with positive module


Acadian is correct. It is a GWM-5610MR case in G-5600KG green resin and the module from my GW-5000.


----------



## Facelessman

Nothing really new here. Just basic module swap to the resin 5030. Now it has crisp LCD from 5600MW.



Equipped with GITD mod module, madness is now really madness.


----------



## lukemeetze

FarmeR57 said:


> Acadian is correct. It is a GWM-5610MR case in G-5600KG green resin and the module from my GW-5000.
> 
> View attachment 14831907


I really like that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-Squared

So I have a full metal GMWB5000GD-1 and I think it’s great that I can put a resin band on it to replace the metal bracelet, BUT is there a resin bezel that exists that I can put on if I wanted to?

Kind of to make it resemble a GW-5000-1JF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

A-Squared said:


> So I have a full metal GMWB5000GD-1 and I think it's great that I can put a resin band on it to replace the metal bracelet, BUT is there a resin bezel that exists that I can put on if I wanted to?
> 
> Kind of to make it resemble a GW-5000-1JF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately there isn't


----------



## A-Squared

acadian said:


> unfortunately there isn't


Shoot okay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

So these arrived today!

Just need the DLC screws and then they're going on my GMW-B5000D

Anyone know what the best sized screwdriver(s) is for the bezel/bracelet screws?

Presumably hollow ground is best? 
Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Made my own tb1-ish mod. Inspired by Acadian. Put it an 5600mw module and put it on a combi bracelet.









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Fujoor said:


> Made my own tb1-ish mod. Inspired by Acadian. Put it an 5600mw module and put it on a combi bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


superb!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Recently I sourced a GW-M5610MW to see how it stacks up against a standard GW-M5610 LCD. My hope was that the GW-M5610MW would have the smooth metallic LCD finish of the DW-5600MW. I already knew that both the DW-5600MW and the GW-M5610MW have the cool negative digit EL display. The DW-5600MW is a fan favorite (myself included) for custom square projects. I took the plunge on a GW-M5610MW and will share my findings here.

In the following images, there are two G-5600E watches. The G-5600E with the two-piece resin strap is the 'stock' G-5600E. It is completely OE, except that is has a GW-M5610 module installed.
The G-5600E with the v2.0 combi-bracelet has the GW-M5610MW module installed. The difference in clarity between the two is negligible to me. The MW definitely has the smooth metallic sheen, but the standard 5610 LCD is similar in clarity and brightness. I have not noticed a big difference between the two modules (5610 vs. 5610MW) in terms of digits contrast or viewing angles. Is the MW module worth using to upgrade your GW-M56XX square? Perhaps. The MW does seem brighter, especially in indoor fluorescent lighting. However, in general I am happy with the standard 5610 LCD so I'm not in a hurry to source any more MW modules to outfit more of my GW-M56XX squares.


standard 5610
----------

5610MW
----------

standard 5610 on the left, 5610MW on the right
----------

5610MW
----------

Note: The 5610MW module will fit any 2009 era or later G-5600, GW-M5600, or GW-5610 model as a perfect one-to-one swap. It will also fit a GW-5000, but a minor modification will have to be made if you choose this route. The alarm spring of the GW-5000 is thinner than the GW-M56XX series. This thinner alarm spring of the GW-5000 fits into a plastic frame cover that houses the GW-5000 module. The module itself is EXACTLY the same as a standard GW-M5610, except for the thinner alarm spring and plastic housing. So, if you choose to put a GW-M5610MW module into a GW-5000, the hole where the alarm spring fits will need to be enlarged. This can easily be accomplished with a thin drill bit in a hand power drill.

EDIT: After wearing the MW module for some time today, I like it. It is definitely brighter than the standard 5610. However, I'm not completely sold on the metallic sheen of it. Despite liking it, I think I prefer the more paper-white LCD of the standard 5610. To each their own, obviously, but I am enjoying this MW module as something different/special, not as a replacement for the quintessential 5610.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr

GW-5600CC with Combi Bracelet & Black Bezel









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwardguti13

Gw5000 with Gw5035a Crystal and black metal bezel


----------



## Edwardguti13

Gw5000 with Gw5035a Crystal and black metal bezel


----------



## Facelessman

Edwardguti13 said:


> Gw5000 with Gw5035a Crystal and black metal bezel


Wow .... wonderful debut


----------



## computer_freak

Technically not a mod or custom. I swapped the five year old worn bezel for a brand new one. I can't believe the difference! You don't really notice wear and tear when it comes on gradually. When I looked at old pictures of my watch I noticed it used to look way better.

Before:








After:


----------



## i-man

The latest version from my bucket of parts purchased from a forum member here. Dw5600 with a gold tinted white bezel, and a yellow filter in front of the glass. I was playing with putting a blue filter between the backlight element and the LCD panel but it didn't seem to turn the backlight green like I'd thought, more experimentation needed there.


----------



## computer_freak

Edwardguti13 said:


> Gw5000 with Gw5035a Crystal and black metal bezel


You know how to make an entrance! Was it difficult to swap the crystal? Did you retain the solar panels?


----------



## Edwardguti13

Kinda new to this platform. Hopefully Im replying to you lol. No it’s not hard to swap crystals. Just need a press. The solar panel on the gw5000 is removable and makes it easy. Had some help from lucalbert. He explained it pretty well. Hardest part is to keep the dust away from the solar panel and glass! Had a lot of fun building it!


----------



## Fujoor

R.Stantz.Jr said:


> GW-5600CC with Combi Bracelet & Black Bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Amazing combo!
I did something similar some years ago.









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Good duo









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g

Edwardguti13 said:


> Gw5000 with Gw5035a Crystal and black metal bezel


is there some kind of cushion or resin between the case and aftermarket ss bezel? i would love to install the case on my gw5000, just worry it might leave scratches to the dlc case.


----------



## Fujoor

Another duo!









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwardguti13

harry-g said:


> Edwardguti13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gw5000 with Gw5035a Crystal and black metal bezel
> 
> 
> 
> is there some kind of cushion or resin between the case and aftermarket ss bezel? i would love to install the case on my gw5000, just worry it might leave scratches to the dlc case.
Click to expand...

The bezel came with thin cutout sticker inserts to stick on the sides and top part of the case. But I wouldn't worry about it. No room to wiggle and nice and secure.


----------



## Realize

Fujoor said:


> Amazing combo!
> I did something similar some years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


I love that green!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Transferred all the parts from a GM-5600 into a DW-5600 resin case so I can use a resin bezel.


----------



## kevio

Looks great acadian!


----------



## kevio

Swapped out the negative display for a positive one and also replaced the stock strap for a Nato with black hardware. Unfortunately, Casio decided to use an odd lug width of 21mm so I can see a little of the spring bar with my 20mm strap.


----------



## harry-g

kevio said:


> Swapped out the negative display for a positive one and also replaced the stock strap for a Nato with black hardware. Unfortunately, Casio decided to use an odd lug width of 21mm so I can see a little of the spring bar with my 20mm strap.


what module is this? it doesn't look grainy like the normal 1545/3229 module.


----------



## kevio

harry-g said:


> what module is this? it doesn't look grainy like the normal 1545/3229 module.


The 3229 module came out of a DW5600P. You can also use the module from a DW5600M as the displays look identical to me. I'm not a fan of the grainy greenish look of the normal DW5600E display. My favorite display is out of the DW5600MW as the background is even more white and the backlight only lights up the digits. Really cool but in this case, the DW5600MW display felt like it didn't match the camo look as its too white/bright.


----------



## computer_freak

acadian said:


> Transferred all the parts from a GM-5600 into a DW-5600 resin case so I can use a resin bezel.


Just to verify, the GM-5600 metal bezel doesn't fit on the DW-5600/GW-5000 case right?

That would've been nice. Cool mod!


----------



## acadian

computer_freak said:


> Just to verify, the GM-5600 metal bezel doesn't fit on the DW-5600/GW-5000 case right?
> 
> That would've been nice. Cool mod!


I've never tried to I cannot confirm. When I bought this donor GM-5600 it came with no bezels nor band.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this question. I've done a quick search through the forum and can't find an answer, at least one that is recent. 

I just picked up a used GW-M5610 from eBay (crazy how cheap people will sell a used watch that just needs to be disassembled and scrubbed to look brand new again.) I removed the white "protection" and "g-shock" lettering from the bezel and have plans to turn the display negative with new polarizing film. 

I'd like to keep going with the stealth look and replace the bezel screws, buttons (something bigger and easier to push wouldn't be a bad thing either), and strap buckle with black parts. Where on earth can I source these items from?


----------



## lukemeetze

bald_eagle_12 said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this question. I've done a quick search through the forum and can't find an answer, at least one that is recent.
> 
> I just picked up a used GW-M5610 from eBay (crazy how cheap people will sell a used watch that just needs to be disassembled and scrubbed to look brand new again.) I removed the white "protection" and "g-shock" lettering from the bezel and have plans to turn the display negative with new polarizing film.
> 
> I'd like to keep going with the stealth look and replace the bezel screws, buttons (something bigger and easier to push wouldn't be a bad thing either), and strap buckle with black parts. Where on earth can I source these items from?


Screws you can order from pacparts pretty easy. The gw-m5610bb has black screws that will work perfectly. Unfortunately pacparts no longer sells the buttons for that model. They are black too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



bald_eagle_12 said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this question. I've done a quick search through the forum and can't find an answer, at least one that is recent.
> 
> I just picked up a used GW-M5610 from eBay (crazy how cheap people will sell a used watch that just needs to be disassembled and scrubbed to look brand new again.) I removed the white "protection" and "g-shock" lettering from the bezel and have plans to turn the display negative with new polarizing film.
> 
> I'd like to keep going with the stealth look and replace the bezel screws, buttons (something bigger and easier to push wouldn't be a bad thing either), and strap buckle with black parts. Where on earth can I source these items from?


I would email American perfit. There is a chance they may be able to get them for you still. They don't have much on there website. You would have to email or call. There is always the option of sourcing a 5610bb and taking the screws and buttons from there. Since you won't a negative display if I were you I would probably try to find a good deal on a 5610bb on eBay and swap all the parts you want(module,buttons and screws) and resale the positive display 5610bb. That would probably be your best route and you would have exactly what you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



lukemeetze said:


> I would email American perfit. There is a chance they may be able to get them for you still. They don't have much on there website. You would have to email or call. There is always the option of sourcing a 5610bb and taking the screws and buttons from there. Since you won't a negative display if I were you I would probably try to find a good deal on a 5610bb on eBay and swap all the parts you want(module,buttons and screws) and resale the positive display 5610bb. That would probably be your best route and you would have exactly what you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. Why would I swap all these parts out instead of just going with the 5610bb as it is? Seems like I should have just gotten that to begin with.


----------



## lukemeetze

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



bald_eagle_12 said:


> Hmm. Why would I swap all these parts out instead of just going with the 5610bb as it is? Seems like I should have just gotten that to begin with.


Well unless you just like the 5610 glass then that would probably be just the way to go. I guess it just depends on which crystal you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



lukemeetze said:


> Well unless you just like the 5610 glass then that would probably be just the way to go. I guess it just depends on which crystal you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'll probably just stick with the 5610 for now since I got it so cheap and see what mods I can do without spending much more. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## computer_freak

Question, is there a DW-5600 crystal that has the DW-5600E style graphic but without any colour?

Watches like the DW-5600HR / DW-5600MS / DW-5600CF / DW-5600BM come close but all have a coloured detail on them.

I'm not talking about minimalist graphics like the DW-5600BB.


----------



## MrMundy

gw m5610 1bjf with a patina bezel + a jays and kays lookalike metal bracelet.
packs quite the punch, literally. u can knock someone out with this


----------



## computer_freak

computer_freak said:


> Question, is there a DW-5600 crystal that has the DW-5600E style graphic but without any colour?
> 
> Watches like the DW-5600HR / DW-5600MS / DW-5600CF / DW-5600BM come close but all have a coloured detail on them.
> 
> I'm not talking about minimalist graphics like the DW-5600BB.


Got it. DW-5600L-5A from 2004. Probably too old to buy the crystal from.


----------



## Facelessman

Even if it is a recent model, i still don't know where to source crystal. Understandable about casio part restriction idea but personally i miss those time where crystal can be purchased freely via pp


----------



## computer_freak

Facelessman said:


> Even if it is a recent model, i still don't know where to source crystal. Understandable about casio part restriction idea but personally i miss those time where crystal can be purchased freely via pp


It's a shame. Fortunately a DW-5600L just popped up on Yahoo auctions:
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/462567507

The crystal has some nice mod potential for a monochromatic or a black & white watch.


----------



## Threlpappy

Do people use after market resin or do they just swap from other square models?


----------



## i-man

Threlpappy said:


> Do people use after market resin or do they just swap from other square models?


Most mods here are swaps, but the metal bezel mods and some of the clear resins/dyed transparent resins are aftermarket. I have a clear resins set from China I'm planning to use RIT dye on once I have the time (next of never at this rate).


----------



## CLP

Something I've been wondering, I've seen the tutorials on how to change/rotate the polarizing film to make the display negative, and use colored films or a second non-polarized gel sheet to add color to a positive display (which looks awesome in red and what should be done on the GWB5600HR), but I'm wondering what happens if you use TWO polarizing sheets instead of just one? 

Does it increase contrast if they are both oriented negative? Does it do something funky if one is positive and one is negative?

What happens if you use different colored sheets in either orientation noted above?

Or is there no effect at all and a pointless excercise?


----------



## bald_eagle_12

GW-M5610 with white bezel lettering removed and negative display mod


----------



## popdog

Has anyone modified the aftermarket steel or titanium bands to allow for more movement in the first link? I've got small wrists, so while the regular resin strap looks fine, I've seen some complaints from people with thin wrists about both the combi bracelets and the full metal stuff wearing a bit too big. Could you just grind or file away a bit of material on the link to give it the range of movement that the other links have to eliminate this issue?


----------



## kevio

CLP said:


> Something I've been wondering, I've seen the tutorials on how to change/rotate the polarizing film to make the display negative, and use colored films or a second non-polarized gel sheet to add color to a positive display (which looks awesome in red and what should be done on the GWB5600HR), but I'm wondering what happens if you use TWO polarizing sheets instead of just one?
> 
> Does it increase contrast if they are both oriented negative? Does it do something funky if one is positive and one is negative?
> 
> What happens if you use different colored sheets in either orientation noted above?
> 
> Or is there no effect at all and a pointless excercise?


Using double polarizers is a bad idea. Polarizers act like a shutter and only allow light in the correct orientation to pass through. That means that only 50% of light shined at a polarizer will pass through. But that's not the only thing you have to consider. Displays have two polarizers, one in front and one in back so light entering your display has to pass through the two polarizers before being reflected. Once it's reflected then you're cutting that further since you have to pass through the two polarizers again. So what you're seeing is only about 6.25% of what originally went in. If you add another polarizing layer, you're significantly diminishing the available amount of light that is reflected back at you, about 1.5%.

Long story short, there's no point to adding another polarizing layer. If increased contrast is what you're after, I'd suggest hydro modding your watch. The refractive index of glass and oil is closer than it is to air so it prevents light from scattering at the interface between air and glass. Light scattering reduces the contrast of displays. Some of my hydro modded watches what have increased contrast displays compared to no hydro modding.


----------



## jdres

Here's mine:









GWX5600WA-7 resin on a DW5600MW-7 case with a DW5600E module.


----------



## CLP

Thanks for the explanation Kevio.

So go with a non polarizing film to add color to a display. I saw one in red on top of a positive display and I'd say it looks better than the negative red on the 5600AR.

Is hydro modding a big benefit for negative displays? Those are the ones that could use it the most.


----------



## kevio

CLP said:


> Thanks for the explanation Kevio.
> 
> So go with a non polarizing film to add color to a display. I saw one in red on top of a positive display and I'd say it looks better than the negative red on the 5600AR.
> 
> Is hydro modding a big benefit for negative displays? Those are the ones that could use it the most.


Yes, using a gel film is a better way of getting color into a display. I believe there are a few threads that talk about that so if you search, you'll find it.

Hydro modding a negative display would help increase its legibility.


----------



## Squatcho

kevio said:


> Yes, using a gel film is a better way of getting color into a display. I believe there are a few threads that talk about that so if you search, you'll find it.
> 
> Hydro modding a negative display would help increase its legibility.


Has anyone tried adding color to the silicone oil to get color into the display?


----------



## yankeexpress

Titanium bezel and bracelet


----------



## yankeexpress

Grabbed an extra GW-5000 and installed it in spare Ocean Grey jelly resin, see-thru to the DLC case. Actually swapped the resins, as I had a spare Grey square as well.



Spare DLC screwback GW-5000 in DW-5025 anniversary clothes





Original DW-5025D Ocean Grey 25th anniversary screwback


----------



## Woody36327

Simple bracelet swap on my work beater 5610. I have read plenty of great things about Jays&Kays so I decided to spend my money with a small business in this time of.......uncertainty. Order was processed fast, shipped fast, and arrived on time. Very happy with the product!

16/22mm Metal Adapter for 5600/5610 & a Solid Steel PVD Bracelet

Adapter came already installed on the bracelet instead of two separate packages (nice touch!) and with a set of quick release spring bars. A second small package came with a set of 16 and 22mm regular spring bars and a simple spring bar removal tool (again, nice touch!)

Installation tip: Some of the pins come out smooth but some are VERY stuck in there due to the PVD. They will come out, just be firm with them. Also, 6.75in wrist. I removed 5 links and have the micro adjustment on the clasp set to the largest of the 3 adjustment holes.


----------



## kenls

Nothing special from me, just relieving some boredom (between snacking and coffee). V1 combi on my GW-B5600


----------



## ACG

Swapped in an aged ip bezel and some adapters


----------



## ACG

Double post


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Woody36327 said:


> Simple bracelet swap on my work beater 5610. I have read plenty of great things about Jays&Kays so I decided to spend my money with a small business in this time of.......uncertainty. Order was processed fast, shipped fast, and arrived on time. Very happy with the product!
> 
> 16/22mm Metal Adapter for 5600/5610 & a Solid Steel PVD Bracelet
> 
> Adapter came already installed on the bracelet instead of two separate packages (nice touch!) and with a set of quick release spring bars. A second small package came with a set of 16 and 22mm regular spring bars and a simple spring bar removal tool (again, nice touch!)


How are you liking the Jays&Kays bracelet so far? I'm contemplating doing this exact thing to my 5610, or one of the stainless bezel + bracelet combos from other eBay sellers. Can't decide...


----------



## Woody36327

bald_eagle_12 said:


> How are you liking the Jays&Kays bracelet so far? I'm contemplating doing this exact thing to my 5610, or one of the stainless bezel + bracelet combos from other eBay sellers. Can't decide...


Holding up just fine and still happy with my decision.


----------



## Freeride2002

5600E. Bead blasted titanium bezel, negative screen, strap adapter, and nato.


----------



## eternalmetal

Not exactly "custom", but I changed out the stock bands on a few of my squares for nato/zulu straps with the jaysandkays adaptors.








GW-5000 with green nato
GW-B5600 with red stripe nato
GW-M5610BC - stock (disregard as a custom)
BGD-560PKC with white and yellow stripe


----------



## kevio

Blacked out hardware on a basic black and combi 2.0 bracelet.


----------



## kevio

Sorry double post


----------



## computer_freak

What the process behind blacking it out? Paint it black from behind? Looks cool!


----------



## kevio

computer_freak said:


> What the process behind blacking it out? Paint it black from behind? Looks cool!


I used the black buttons and bezel screws from the DW-5635C. Unfortunately Pacparts doesn't sell these anymore but since you're in the EU, you may still be able to source them there.


----------



## cvdl

kevio said:


> Blacked out hardware on a basic black and combi 2.0 bracelet.


Nice blacked out watch!
I have this combo but with white bezel and strap, like a stormtrooper.


----------



## computer_freak

kevio said:


> I used the black buttons and bezel screws from the DW-5635C. Unfortunately Pacparts doesn't sell these anymore but since you're in the EU, you may still be able to source them there.


I was talking about the glass/crystal, how did you remove the lettering from that? Did you paint it black?

Also for Europeans, you can buy the DW5600HDR which is a good base for a stealth custom:
https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/dw-5600hdr-1er-mens-g-shock-watch.html

Black buttons, black backplate, stealth bezel, black keeper.


----------



## kevio

computer_freak said:


> I was talking about the glass/crystal, how did you remove the lettering from that? Did you paint it black?
> 
> Also for Europeans, you can buy the DW5600HDR which is a good base for a stealth custom:
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/dw-5600hdr-1er-mens-g-shock-watch.html
> 
> Black buttons, black backplate, stealth bezel, black keeper.


Ah okay. The crystal is from a DW-5750E-1B.


----------



## computer_freak

kevio said:


> Ah okay. The crystal is from a DW-5750E-1B.


Smart idea, never really thought about using DW-5700 crystal!

I've also looked at the DW-5000ST as a good base for a stealth square but those are a bit too expensive just to buy for the parts.


----------



## 3-1-1

Garmin Square...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another Garmin Square. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Picked up a combi bracelet for only $70 on eBay and the seller unexpectedly threw in a set of bull bars for free. I now see why everyone raves about these bracelets. It's so comfortable!

Previous mods: removed bezel lettering and replaced the polarizing film to get a negative display.


----------



## Freeride2002

Bead blasted titanium bezel, Jay's and Kay's nato adapter, negative display, leather nato, black lettering, and bull bar. I'm waiting for a G-lide module to get here in the mail the 5600e was just a place holder from the parts pile.


----------



## geauxtigers

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

First couple attempts at customizations. This could be problematic....

5600M-2 with 5600E bezel and M-4 strap










5600E with 5600BBM-1 bezel and 5600M-2 strap. Blues didn't quite work out perfectly but still looks pretty decent I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon1003

A Touch of Lime (and Camo)


----------



## computer_freak

I have an M5610 on the way with a cracked crystal. I read that it's glued to the case and combined with the solar panel it's difficult to replace. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Dxnnis

simon1003 said:


> A Touch of Lime (and Camo)
> 
> View attachment 15044521
> 
> 
> View attachment 15044523


Absolutely love it


----------



## Facelessman

computer_freak said:


> I have an M5610 on the way with a cracked crystal. I read that it's glued to the case and combined with the solar panel it's difficult to replace. Can anyone shed some light on this?


Not exact match but acadian wrote about replacing crystal on solar module (G-5600) a while back here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-66.html#post47503667


----------



## cvdl

Facelessman said:


> Not exact match but acadian wrote about replacing crystal on solar module (G-5600) a while back here
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-66.html#post47503667


I found that they were not glued on the crystal. They're stuck together with the same crystal adhesive strip.
You have to cut/pry the edges between solar panel and crystal gently with a thin needle or a precision knife.
And then you can lift the solar panel off.


----------



## sodamonkey

simon1003 said:


> A Touch of Lime (and Camo)
> 
> View attachment 15044521
> 
> 
> View attachment 15044523


Is that a genuine Casio titanium set, or one of the steel ones from the likes of Ali Express/Wish, etc?

If not Casio, how do they fit and wear? I've been eyeing them myself.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

Simple combi bracelet swap on my GW-B5600 Gorillaz:


----------



## simon1003

sodamonkey said:


> Is that a genuine Casio titanium set, or one of the steel ones from the likes of Ali Express/Wish, etc?
> 
> If not Casio, how do they fit and wear? I've been eyeing them myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Alixpress.

Fits and wears just fine, the spring bars can be a bit fiddly, you certainly have to be patient.

I was dubious myself at first what the quality would be like, but it's well made, no complaints from me.

I wanted something a bit different for my GW-M5610LY-1ER, found it a bit boring on the supplied resin strap, just a bit too shiny.


----------



## m4rs

simon1003 said:


> Alixpress.
> 
> Fits and wears just fine, the spring bars can be a bit fiddly, you certainly have to be patient.
> 
> I was dubious myself at first what the quality would be like, but it's well made, no complaints from me.
> 
> I wanted something a bit different for my GW-M5610LY-1ER, found it a bit boring on the supplied resin strap, just a bit too shiny.


Nice, I've been searching for a bracelet like this one on aliexpress and didn't find one. Would you share a link ?


----------



## m4rs

simon1003 said:


> Alixpress.
> 
> Fits and wears just fine, the spring bars can be a bit fiddly, you certainly have to be patient.
> 
> I was dubious myself at first what the quality would be like, but it's well made, no complaints from me.
> 
> I wanted something a bit different for my GW-M5610LY-1ER, found it a bit boring on the supplied resin strap, just a bit too shiny.


Nice, I've been searching for a bracelet like this one on aliexpress and didn't find one. Would you share a link ?


----------



## mougino

m4rs said:


> Nice, I've been searching for a bracelet like this one on aliexpress and didn't find one. Would you share a link ?


If OP doesn't answer you: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BT049f


----------



## cvdl

Found the picture of when i removed the solar panel from the crystal.


----------



## RLP

simon1003 said:


> A Touch of Lime (and Camo)
> 
> Extremely cool looking square. Nicely done.


----------



## m4rs

mougino said:


> If OP doesn't answer you:


this one is stainless steel, OP's one is plastic, new style bracelet. I found old style plastic bracelets but not new style like OP's


----------



## kenls

Simple mod and as such I'm possibly a little embarrassed to post if I'm honest.

Newly acquired GW-B5600AR with HR bezel and strap.

















(More importantly, the paracord "knitting" has been sorted)


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Simple mod and as such I'm possibly a little embarrassed to post if I'm honest.
> 
> Newly acquired GW-B5600AR with HR bezel and strap.
> 
> View attachment 15070599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15070601
> 
> 
> (More importantly, the paracord "knitting" has been sorted)


Fantastic!

Now you're getting me tempted to swap my HR combi onto my AR Square 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Now you're getting me tempted to swap my HR combi onto my AR Square
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Thanks babyivan, I was a little apprehensive about the red colourway before purchasing. But now that he's arrived, I'm totally comfortable.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I prefer the negative module of the HR but if only it had the Red Pinstripe of the AR instead of a grey stripe...

but I do love a simple mod


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Thought I'd do a simple mod, as simple as they get, an off cut of sticky vinyl and a pair of scissors...









Don't look too closely, wonder how long before they come unstuck...


----------



## popdog

This is a bunch of mods in one, a couple of which I've never seen before. First, this is a GWX-5600C-7JF with an inverted LCD mod, because I didn't like the standard positive display model and the nicer GWX-5600WA was twice the price. It's hard to tell from the image, but the decals on the display shift from dark grey to light gray based on the light, which is an interesting effect on a positive display watch. Another thing to note is the lack of arrows over the tide display, I honestly don't know what happened to them. Maybe they were printed on top of the polariser film and I just didn't notice?

Secondly, I fit an aftermarket titanium strap and bezel, but my strap leaves the watch at a much steeper angle, it's at about 70-80 degrees because I have small wrists (6.5 inches). If you also don't like the way the strap lies, changing it is surprisingly simple. Where the strap affixes to the watch, simply file down the point shown to the red line to allow the strap to rotate freely around the spring bar. This does widen the gap between the first link and the bezel from 1mm to around 2.5mm, but I personally don't mind it at all, having a strap that actually fits to my wrist is miles better and the gap is less noticeable than I thought it would be. I imagine this mod will work fine on the stainless steel models too, given they're the same design. If anyone with small wrists is on the fence about getting a metal strap, this is a great way to fix the issue with one tool and about 5 minutes of work.


----------



## Chempop

Hi guys, long time since I visited, I hope everyone is in good health and living safe!

I recently noticed the wider spread availability and styles on aftermarket metal bezels+bands and I have a quick Q.
Seeing everyone talk about 'MFG', anyone know if these are the same? They are listed to work with the steel case DW5035 I have, but the same looking sets on Aliexpress say to use with resin case only (maybe only to warn people about possible scratching their steel case?). I'm not confident if I should get these sets from ebay for a steel case DW5035 or GW5000.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casioo-gshock-DW5600-GW-M5610-Custom-Metal-Stainless-Watchband-Case-Set/372728876119?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=641602503082&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

There is also a similar style listed by the same seller that specifically says for 35th anniversary, but from the looks of it the only difference is that the bottom and top of the bezel bumper are raised like the modern resin bezel. Anyone have a preference between the flush bumper and these?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DW5600-5610-Gold-35-Anniversary-Watchband-Bezel-Case-Set-Metal-Stainless-Steel/372806893540?hash=item56cd05bfe4:m:m__6B-gqOXroClkeiZ7H65g


----------



## BobaB3tt

Hi looks really cool. I have the limited golden one ( GMW-B5000TFG-9ER) and looking for the original resin Band But can not find anything. Can someone help me? 😊 best regards from Düsseldorf


----------



## kenls

BobaB3tt said:


> Hi looks really cool. I have the limited golden one ( GMW-B5000TFG-9ER) and looking for the original resin Band But can not find anything. Can someone help me? 😊 best regards from Düsseldorf


Have a look at Tiktox they have a few bands. HERE or their sister site Watchway HERE


----------



## Facelessman

BobaB3tt said:


> Hi looks really cool. I have the limited golden one ( GMW-B5000TFG-9ER) and looking for the original resin Band But can not find anything. Can someone help me? best regards from Düsseldorf


I think band is not a problem any band from B5000 will fit. However matching tone color of gold buckle, ring holder and your bezel might not so simple. Your best bet might be strap from B5000KL as it has golden buckle but the metal ring holder has "kolor" on it. (You could switch it to resin holder if you wish).

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087268324

Or you could go all black with strap from B5000G1 (Black IP buckle and holder)

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087377029

There are other vendors such as tiktox in uk too. Hope this helps


----------



## Facelessman

Chempop said:


> Hi guys, long time since I visited, I hope everyone is in good health and living safe!
> 
> I recently noticed the wider spread availability and styles on aftermarket metal bezels+bands and I have a quick Q.
> Seeing everyone talk about 'MFG', anyone know if these are the same? They are listed to work with the steel case DW5035 I have, but the same looking sets on Aliexpress say to use with resin case only (maybe only to warn people about possible scratching their steel case?). I'm not confident if I should get these sets from ebay for a steel case DW5035 or GW5000.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casioo-gshock-DW5600-GW-M5610-Custom-Metal-Stainless-Watchband-Case-Set/372728876119?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=641602503082&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> There is also a similar style listed by the same seller that specifically says for 35th anniversary, but from the looks of it the only difference is that the bottom and top of the bezel bumper are raised like the modern resin bezel. Anyone have a preference between the flush bumper and these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DW5600-5610-Gold-35-Anniversary-Watchband-Bezel-Case-Set-Metal-Stainless-Steel/372806893540?hash=item56cd05bfe4:m:m__6B-gqOXroClkeiZ7H65g


Don't have any answer to your questions but good to see you back posting in here


----------



## 23e Heure

I own 8 squares... and none of them are standard: I'm a custom only guy!

Can't even remember what the one I am wearing today is made up from, I did it about 5 years ago.

The main watch is a G-lide, the bezel (I think) from a BB, and the navy blue strap... no idea!


----------



## BobaB3tt

Facelessman said:


> BobaB3tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi looks really cool. I have the limited golden one ( GMW-B5000TFG-9ER) and looking for the original resin Band But can not find anything. Can someone help me? �� best regards from Düsseldorf
> 
> 
> 
> I think band is not a problem any band from B5000 will fit. However matching tone color of gold buckle, ring holder and your bezel might not so simple. Your best bet might be strap from B5000KL as it has golden buckle but the metal ring holder has "kolor" on it. (You could switch it to resin holder if you wish).
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087268324
> 
> Or you could go all black with strap from B5000G1 (Black IP buckle and holder)
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087377029
> 
> There are other vendors such as tiktox in uk too. Hope this helps
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I have ordered the kolor band now and can not wait for it.

I love this watch but the Metal band is too"much" weight. And with the kolor it Looks perfect. Like the special Version from kolor. Only Different is the Display. They use a negative Display and my 35th Edition has the original one.

Thanks a lot guys for your good an quick advices


----------



## BobaB3tt

kenls said:


> BobaB3tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi looks really cool. I have the limited golden one ( GMW-B5000TFG-9ER) and looking for the original resin Band But can not find anything. Can someone help me? 😊 best regards from Düsseldorf
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at Tiktox they have a few bands. HERE or their sister site Watchway HERE
Click to expand...

Thank you too 🙂


----------



## Chempop

[EDIT] Oh my god, it took me nearly an hour, but I finally unscrewed my GW-5000. I feel like I nearly broke my hand! My DW5035 unscrewed instantly with almost no force in comparison.. geez luise! Never use a jaxa wrench before, but I took precausions (masked off the screwback with tape because it was slipping a bit as I struggled). I think I avoided any searious scratches fortunately. I've heard they were on tight, but that was ridiculous.



Facelessman said:


> Don't have any answer to your questions but good to see you back posting in here


Thanks man! I can't believe I still don't have a steel bezel+band custom after all these years... it haunts me!
I blame my severe case of 'grass is always greener' syndrome, do I want gold, silver, or black? ARGH! (clearly all three is the only answer).

I was looking at the recent 5600 releases, seems they still haven't made a generic *positive display* resin model of the GWB5600 series for some silly reason, probably to temp people to buy multiples of the ones with odd colored dials or just splurge on the GWB5000 (I won't give in yet). Kinda sad that only the gorillaz and kobe ones appear to have normal tinted LCDs thus far.

I'm tempted to buy a mirror face 5700 (with the extremely minimal 'CASIO' only dial) and throw a silver stainless bezel+band on it and call it a day. But for now I might be brave and try to unscrew my GW5000 or DW5035 for the first time and see what happens!


----------



## Chempop

One small unexpected snag while doing a module swap between my GWM5610 and GW5000. The module 'cushion' on the GW5000 has a much smaller hole for the piezo spring, the GWM5610 spring is significantly wider and won't fit, so I used the cushion from the 5610 in the GW5000.. not sure if this was the correct choice versus trying to swap springs. You can see here that the cushions are nothing alike (5610 on the right has he soft rubber type I'm used to, GW5000 has a thicker firm plastic one).










Other than that, I'm happy with the results of my first modding since the sneaker-freaker release in 2018. My first time modding screwbacks too, took a little guts but glad I did it.









GW5000 w/negative display from a GWM5610, Band and Bezel from DW5035E.









DW5035 w/Band and Bezel from DW5600P. Not seen, but I had a spare gold clasp to complete the look.

I am very happy with these for the time being. The contrast of the negative display with the glosssy clear jelly resin gives the GW5000 a whole new look. I think the yellow brick detail on the gold 5035 glass goes surprisingly well with the yellow resin (in the right light).


----------



## Dxnnis

Apart from the cushion was it a straightforward swap @Chempop and does the alarm etc still work? Have thought of trying this myself a few times


----------



## mougino

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Chempop said:


> I was looking at the recent 5600 releases, seems they still haven't made a generic *positive display* resin model of the GWB5600 series for some silly reason, probably to temp people to buy multiples of the ones with odd colored dials or just splurge on the GWB5000 (I won't give in yet). Kinda sad that only the gorillaz and kobe ones appear to have normal tinted LCDs thus far.


The GW-B5600-1ER (yellow outline) has a positive display?
[edit] ah no, I see what you mean, it is slightly yellow-tinted compared to the Gorillaz...


----------



## mougino

Chempop said:


> Other than that, I'm happy with the results of my first modding since the sneaker-freaker release in 2018.


I think I missed your Sneaker Freaker mod.. Would it bother you to share it again? I may be interested


----------



## Chempop

Dxnnis said:


> Apart from the cushion was it a straightforward swap @Chempop and does the alarm etc still work? Have thought of trying this myself a few times


Yes it wasn't bad once I finally managed to unscrew the GW5000 (man was going to give up many times but I'm very stubborn.. don't be shocked if you can't open it). The module in the GW5000 is a bit morelocked into the case compared to the 5610's module, but it wasn't too difficult getting it out.

The alarm, CDT, and beeping works on both watches, even though I'm using the wrong cushion in the GW5000, and no cushion at all in the GWM5610 (because I don't have a spare rubber one).

I am very curious if people who have done a module swap with GW5000, if they were able to swap the spring and use the correct plastic cushion or not.


----------



## Chempop

mougino said:


> I think I missed your Sneaker Freaker mod.. Would it bother you to share it again? I may be interested


A bit of a frankenstein this one, but I had this idea since ogling the DW5000ML red dot LCD.. I had to have it but yahoo auction seemed the only way. I had tried to make it with a red photography lens, but it just wasn't the same. Then the 5700SF collab came out and I was saved!










Spare 5600E case, a limited edition 'valentines' printed glass? (from the pink his and her set), 5700SF module and the black backplate, blacked out bezel, and GW5000 band.. oh, and a long adjust-button mod.


----------



## Dxnnis

Chempop said:


> A bit of a frankenstein this one, but I had this idea since ogling the DW5000ML red dot LCD.. I had to have it but yahoo auction seemed the only way. I had tried to make it with a red photography lens, but it just wasn't the same. Then the 5700SF collab came out and I was saved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare 5600E case, a limited edition 'valentines' printed glass? (from the pink his and her set), 5700SF module and the black backplate, blacked out bezel, and GW5000 band.. oh, and a long adjust-button mod.


That's a gorgeous looking square for sure, and thanks for the module swap info. Maybe one day I will try it, or maybe I won't. Who knows lol


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Chempop,

Nice work on your recent mods! That black module in your GW-5000 looks great.

If you wish to use the plastic module casing for your GW-5000 mod, you can enlarge the alarm spring hole on the plastic back cover of the GW-5000 module case. That way you can use your 5610 module in the plastic module case of the GW-5000. See the link below for some pics of this process I performed on a 3229 module.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-shock-question-4946839.html#post48829361

What you have now will definitely work, just providing another option for you if you wish.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chempop

Thanks @tommy.arashikage! I momentarily thought about widening the spring hole on the GW5000 cushion but decided against it incase I ever revert it back to stock. For now the 5610 will have to go cushion-less (shame these individual parts are restricted by casio now) #sadface.

I'm about to pull the trigger on at least 1 stainless band+bezel combo. Here are my rough mockups of what I was thinking about doing. Any opinions welcome! Since I have plenty of black resin squares, I'm leaning far to the silver and gold at the moment, maybe the lighter 'cool black' is a good compromise, but possibly too redundant if I get the silver.. (redundancy as a square owner, hilarious I know). The camo is nice too, but I'm only seeing the titanium after market one which runs about $160ish, more than double the cost of stainless.









I like how these look from my photoshot (I'm basically sold on the silver), but upon some searching I'm having second thoughts on the gold because I believe various tones of gold can really clash. If the stainless set is too mat and dull it won't look good with the glossy mirror printed glass on the 5035E. I couldn't find an exact example, but these too pics best show what I'm afraid of... I think you'll get what I'm saying.









Long shot here, but does anyone have a DW5035E and a Gold stainless set to compare? I know neither are very popular, but it's worth asking anyway. And before you say "just splurge on a GMWB5000", I don't want to take the easy way out.. just yet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Facelessman

Chempop said:


> Thanks @tommy.arashikage! I momentarily thought about widening the spring hole on the GW5000 cushion but decided against it incase I ever revert it back to stock. For now the 5610 will have to go cushion-less (shame these individual parts are restricted by casio now) #sadface.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Is it possible to swap just LCD? This way you don't have to mess with springs or module case


----------



## Chempop

Pulled the trigger on a pair of stainless sets. When I eventually get a GMWB5000, it'll be the silver one, so I went with different choices for now. Now the waiting game begins.



> The camo is nice too, but I'm only seeing the titanium after market one which runs about $160ish, more than double the cost of stainless.


Turns out there is also stainless Camo style...


----------



## Sam7777

it feels like I have something for green.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Love that shade of green on the displays @Sam7777
That poor BB must be getting cold without his coat on


----------



## Sam7777

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Dxnnis said:


> Love that shade of green on the displays @Sam7777
> That poor BB must be getting cold without his coat on


Thanks . BB bezel went to GW5000 for a more stealth look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf

Sam7777 said:


> it feels like I have something for green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is such a dope shade of green! Would you mind posting pics of them with the EL on? I'm curious what color the displays would look.


----------



## HKasdf

Edit: Duplicate


----------



## i-man

HKasdf said:


> That is such a dope shade of green! Would you mind posting pics of them with the EL on? I'm curious what color the displays would look.


And while we're at it, how did you get the green tint, green polarizing filter?


----------



## cagatay1903

i-man said:


> And while we're at it, how did you get the green tint, green polarizing filter?


+1


----------



## Sam7777

i-man said:


> And while we're at it, how did you get the green tint, green polarizing filter?


It's a coloured adhesive sticker normally found at custom auto shop on top of the polarised film.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

Sam7777 said:


> It's a coloured adhesive sticker normally found at custom auto shop on top of the polarised film.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So like green window tint then? I had considered looking for something like that.


----------



## Sam7777

HKasdf said:


> That is such a dope shade of green! Would you mind posting pics of them with the EL on? I'm curious what color the displays would look.


Here you go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf

Sam7777 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much! Now I need to find a shops near me with the tint.


----------



## mougino

HKasdf said:


> Thanks very much! Now I need to find a shops near me with the tint.


+1


----------



## mougino

Sam7777 said:


> It's a coloured adhesive sticker normally found at custom auto shop on top of the polarised film.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity what is the initial purpose of this sticker? Is it used to tint the headlights? parts of the cockpit? (other?)


----------



## Sam7777

mougino said:


> Out of curiosity what is the initial purpose of this sticker? Is it used to tint the headlights? parts of the cockpit? (other?)


Yeah. Normally is used on headlights, meters etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Chempop said:


> Thanks @tommy.arashikage! I momentarily thought about widening the spring hole on the GW5000 cushion but decided against it incase I ever revert it back to stock. For now the 5610 will have to go cushion-less (shame these individual parts are restricted by casio now) #sadface.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on at least 1 stainless band+bezel combo. Here are my rough mockups of what I was thinking about doing. Any opinions welcome! Since I have plenty of black resin squares, I'm leaning far to the silver and gold at the moment, maybe the lighter 'cool black' is a good compromise, but possibly too redundant if I get the silver.. (redundancy as a square owner, hilarious I know). The camo is nice too, but I'm only seeing the titanium after market one which runs about $160ish, more than double the cost of stainless.
> 
> View attachment 15091711
> 
> 
> I like how these look from my photoshot (I'm basically sold on the silver), but upon some searching I'm having second thoughts on the gold because I believe various tones of gold can really clash. If the stainless set is too mat and dull it won't look good with the glossy mirror printed glass on the 5035E. I couldn't find an exact example, but these too pics best show what I'm afraid of... I think you'll get what I'm saying.
> 
> View attachment 15091715
> 
> 
> Long shot here, but does anyone have a DW5035E and a Gold stainless set to compare? I know neither are very popular, but it's worth asking anyway. And before you say "just splurge on a GMWB5000", I don't want to take the easy way out.. just yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's very easy to just swap the little spring and leave the cushions in the watch they were designed for. Since the modules are the same the springs are interchangeable. Springs just pull out fairly easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky21

Not much of a mod compared to some amazing custom squares on this thread, but here is mine. Changed my GW-B5600-2 to a positive display and put it on a GW-5000 resin strap. Now it's incredibly comfortable and much easier to see, it works perfectly for me!


----------



## Dxnnis

sky21 said:


> Not much of a mod compared to some amazing custom squares on this thread, but here is mine. Changed my GW-B5600-2 to a positive display and put it on a GW-5000 resin strap. Now it's incredibly comfortable and much easier to see, it works perfectly for me!


Still a nice mod, you done a great job


----------



## G-Drive

sky21 said:


> Not much of a mod compared to some amazing custom squares on this thread, but here is mine. Changed my GW-B5600-2 to a positive display and put it on a GW-5000 resin strap. Now it's incredibly comfortable and much easier to see, it works perfectly for me!


Nice one !

Was it just an addition of a polarized film or you had to remove the old film first?


----------



## sky21

G-Drive said:


> Nice one !
> 
> Was it just an addition of a polarized film or you had to remove the old film first?


I took everything apart all the way down to the bare LCD screen and put on a new polarized film. Took me about 4 hours as I was really scared to lose those incredibly tiny LCD springs and went very slowly.


----------



## Sam7777

sky21 said:


> Not much of a mod compared to some amazing custom squares on this thread, but here is mine. Changed my GW-B5600-2 to a positive display and put it on a GW-5000 resin strap. Now it's incredibly comfortable and much easier to see, it works perfectly for me!


Positive is so much better IMHO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam7777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Sam7777 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the look of these custom kermits people keep posting. What type of band keeper is on this one? If I ever find a 5600CS for a song I might have to make one for myself.


----------



## Sam7777

Chempop said:


> I like the look of these custom kermits people keep posting. What type of band keeper is on this one? If I ever find a 5600CS for a song I might have to make one for myself.


Be warned. It's flashy, definitely not an everyday wear for me. As for the keeper it's a custom 35th anniversary in black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

A few things stopped me on the custom kermit previously.

I need another 3229 like I need a hole in the head.
Not too fond of the wider style band, the glossy ones especially as the resin feels tacky (at least on the outside, my G5600CC glossy-sparkle-green band is actually mat on the inside... I still swapped it out).
I already made a custom sorta close enough that suited my tastes a bit better.

My 'key-lime G5600'


----------



## Sam7777

Chempop said:


> A few things stopped me on the custom kermit previously.
> 
> I need another 3229 like I need a hole in the head.
> Not too fond of the wider style band, the glossy ones especially as the resin feels tacky (at least on the outside, my G5600CC glossy-sparkle-green band is actually mat on the inside... I still swapped it out).
> I already made a custom sorta close enough that suited my tastes a bit better.
> 
> My 'key-lime G5600'


Nice build. Matte over glossy for sure! That bullbar though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Took a bezel from the gw-b5600-2 and lacquered the front edge only and fitted it to my GW-B5600HR, I'm not sure whether to "gloss" the original HR bezel with the red lettering, what do you think?


----------



## i-man

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Took a bezel from the gw-b5600-2 and lacquered the front edge only and fitted it to my GW-B5600HR, I'm not sure whether to "gloss" the original HR bezel with the red lettering, what do you think?


Not sure about the proposed mod but that one is super cool and gives me some food for thought!


----------



## ACG

Has anyone mixed and matched the GMWB5000 bezels and bracelets?

I’ve got an aged ip bezel on one with a negative display and a positive display with black ip bezel

I don’t fancy paying £200 for the aged ip bracelet but could stomach £100 or so for the black dlc bracelet or even better £70 for the standard brushed steel. 

Not sure if the black or steel bracelet would visually work with either bezel. 

Or would an aliexpress set be a better option?


----------



## kenls

ACG said:


> Has anyone mixed and matched the GMWB5000 bezels and bracelets?
> 
> I've got an aged ip bezel on one with a negative display and a positive display with black ip bezel
> 
> I don't fancy paying £200 for the aged ip bracelet but could stomach £100 or so for the black dlc bracelet or even better £70 for the standard brushed steel.
> 
> Not sure if the black or steel bracelet would visually work with either bezel.
> 
> Or would an aliexpress set be a better option?


I had my resin strapped, -ve display GMW-B5K in its original form, then whacked on a stainless strap, then I bought a DLC bezel and returned him onto the resin strap.

Finally, I bought the DLC bracelet, where he's currently sitting.

























Having recently bought a GMW-B5000G I now have numerous interchange options. |>









Found it.

Have a look at post #53 in this THREAD, there's a DLC bezel on a steel strap.


----------



## ACG

Thanks for that, very helpful but I’m not sure that works for me tbh. 

Think I’ll either end up with dlc bracelet with either an ip or aged ip bezel or just try a distressed kit from China

Is there much of a difference between the dlc and standard black?


----------



## kenls

ACG said:


> Thanks for that, very helpful but I'm not sure that works for me tbh.
> 
> Think I'll either end up with dlc bracelet with either an ip or aged ip bezel or just try a distressed kit from China
> 
> Is there much of a difference between the dlc and standard black?


I would go DLC. It has a "tougher" reputation than the IP. I think I'll be buying a DLC kit for my GMW-B5000G-1.









Kinda difficult to see in the photo (and even the flesh) but the DLC (left) is a little more grey.


----------



## ACG

I just realised I could probably complete the case back on the negative one to the bezel on the G1 and figure it out myself. 

Thanks for your help. Off to peruse Tiktox...


----------



## GEEshock!

Can you paint the blue reflective border on a b5600 square a different colour?

Or is that the solar panel?


----------



## babyivan

I just got the positive display black gmwb on resin strap and swapped out the bracelets with the full metal black gmwb.

I'm liking it so far. It's like I got two new squares for the price of one 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman

GEEshock! said:


> Can you paint the blue reflective border on a b5600 square a different colour?
> 
> Or is that the solar panel?


Printing is on the inside, above solar film. If you really want to repaint it, might need to remove solar first. I never remove crystal/solar before. Repaint it neatly would be challenging too. Not a mod that i would do. But if you have really strong will anything is possible. I've seen some member here modify the case to fit certain module


----------



## scrumpypaul

I've bought a steel camo bezel and bracelet set for my 5600. Can anyone tell me what the stickers inside the set are for? There are stickers which match the button placement (maybe for a better fit or to hide the original colour of the module?) and also the screen shape but these are black and I can't understand what they are for. Are they all purely protective to prevent physical contact between the metal of the bezel and the actual watch module?


----------



## Dxnnis

Yes they are as far as I'm aware, no doubt others will chip in with a definite answer


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

scrumpypaul said:


> I've bought a steel camo bezel and bracelet set for my 5600. Can anyone tell me what the stickers inside the set are for? There are stickers which match the button placement (maybe for a better fit or to hide the original colour of the module?) and also the screen shape but these are black and I can't understand what they are for. Are they all purely protective to prevent physical contact between the metal of the bezel and the actual watch module?


See my image, they're protective gaskets to stop scratches or maybe vibration


----------



## ACG

Fiddling about with bezel swaps

Think I'll keep them this way for a bit


----------



## scrumpypaul

Dxnnis said:


> Yes they are as far as I'm aware, no doubt others will chip in with a definite answer





BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a steel camo bezel and bracelet set for my 5600. Can anyone tell me what the stickers inside the set are for? There are stickers which match the button placement (maybe for a better fit or to hide the original colour of the module?) and also the screen shape but these are black and I can't understand what they are for. Are they all purely protective to prevent physical contact between the metal of the bezel and the actual watch module?
> 
> 
> 
> See my image, they're protective gaskets to stop scratches or maybe vibration
Click to expand...

Cheers fellas. Here's the finished article. Very nice.


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice job, looks great


----------



## Chempop

I like it @scrumpypaul, for me it beats the B5000TCM-1... from my wallet's perspective.

I have one on the way, I hope it looks as good on my negative display GW5000.


----------



## kenls

My own personal universe is in balance, yin & yang.









GMW-B5000G is on full DLC and GMW-5000-1 is back on stainless steel


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> My own personal universe is in balance, yin & yang.
> 
> View attachment 15127357
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000G is on full DLC and GMW-5000-1 is back on stainless steel


Looking good Ken


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Looking good Ken


Cheers Dxnnis. Well at least its all balanced just now. b-)


----------



## eternalmetal

I found the stock strap to be a bit gaudy, so I decided to put a Nato on it.


----------



## JBski

DW-5000-1JF on the new composite bracelet.


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Cheers Dxnnis. Well at least its all balanced just now. b-)


....and the balance is shot!

A new DLC bezel arrived this morning so it was immediately swapped on to the yang (or was it yin :-s ) together with his original resin bracelet. Much as I like the look of the stainless steel, I just can't see me wearing it.









With his brothers.









Imbalance restored.


----------



## cousswrc

ACG said:


> Fiddling about with bezel swaps
> 
> Think I'll keep them this way for a bit


Where could I buy the gray bezel?


----------



## kenls

cousswrc said:


> Where could I buy the gray bezel?


If I'm guessing correctly, I suspect ACG has had a metal bezel bead-blasted.


----------



## ACG

Yeah the positive display has the aged bezel from the 5000V. 

The negative display has a bead blasted bezel after I had a diy attempt at stonewashing the original.


----------



## Chempop

lukemeetze said:


> It's very easy to just swap the little spring and leave the cushions in the watch they were designed for. Since the modules are the same the springs are interchangeable. Springs just pull out fairly easily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finally got around to doing the spring swap, went smoothly!

My GW-5000 and GW-M5610 are back to having the correct cushions.


----------



## babyivan

Chempop said:


> I finally got around to doing the spring swap, went smoothly!
> 
> My GW-5000 and GW-M5610 are back to having the correct cushions.
> 
> View attachment 15134573


BRILLIANT

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

Chempop said:


> I finally got around to doing the spring swap, went smoothly!
> 
> My GW-5000 and GW-M5610 are back to having the correct cushions.
> 
> View attachment 15134573


Looking good (so tempted to do this but probably won't lol)


----------



## Chempop

Arrived today! Only took a tad over 2 weeks from ebay seller: 5600watch-modify.
I went with the gold and camo (both 5600) steel. The Titanium camo was nearly triple the cost, so I thought I'd go with the cheaper option to see how I liked them first.

So excited!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Blue bezel gmwb5000 on a titanium band and bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e

My pride aside, I would like to share my partly failed attempt for a mod with you. Maybe not even a mod, but anyway...
I bought a protective foil for the glass of a phone which I did not needed after all, so I tried to put it on my Squares. Not because of protection, but because it is much easier to clean a foil that the glass and also it looks nicely "bright". I started with B5600, disassembly was very easy and on the second try, I successfully applied the foil. And indeed it looked very well, bright and shiny. b-)
So next up was my GWM B5000G. I already knew that you need two flat screwdrivers for that weird mechanism to disassembly the strap and bezel and I have read many posts of people actually succeeding. What came next was an hour long battle between me and that stupid thing. It was so tight that I broke one screwdriver!  I do not think it was supposed to be that tight. I mean really, I am no John Rambo but my fingers hurt even now and my palms as well. And I did not do it alone, I had a person holding the watch. I had to put work gloves on to get better grip and after an hour and using brute force, I finally disassembled that damn thing. |> Putting the foil on was a different story. On the tenth try, I did my best I could that night and finally did an "okay" looking job, but not perfect.
Also, the battle was not scar-free. I have no idea how the tiny little screws survived so much force, but they did - but scratched and scuffed. Also sides of lugs suffered minor scratches as well, but only visible under direct light. I am also not happy about the plastic ending of straps through which the tube goes, it is really thin. Non-g-shock thin. I will see how the foil holds up and maybe later do it again but now making it perfect. Or taking it off and admit defeat, I am not sure yet. :rodekaart Regarding the scuffed screws and scratched lugs, I guess I am going to call it "patina". :-! I may buy a DLC bezel in the future, but definitely not a new set of screws for 45EUR. There is beauty in simplicity and now I am thinking again about buying the simple, yet beautiful, M5610.

Here are some pictures, not from the proces of disassembling the B5000G since I was so angry that things, including my phone, were literally flying around. :roll:


----------



## simon1003

Blue on Blue.

















GW-B5600-2ER with blue metal bezel.


----------



## Dxnnis

@simon1003 Looks like your dog is thinking "are we going on that walk or what?" lol


----------



## Chempop

Does anyone know if the springbars that come with the the combi-bracelets (such as the GWM5610BC) are slightly thinner than normal springbars for the resin bands? I ask because it is the size I needed to fit my stainless set on my DW5035. I recall that normal size springbars work with the combi-bracelet, but are a very tight fit.












Nat-e said:


> snip


I know how you feel. Reminds me of when I recently unscrewed my GW5000 caseback, took my hands a day to recover. Sometimes these things are tightened to the max. One thing I've slowly learned (I'm stubborn this way) is that slightly higher quality tools go a long way. I'm not sure how many sets of cheap screwdrivers I have, but I wish I had gotten a decent set once instead of trying to find a good deal several times o|

I spent at least an hour trying to fit my DW5035 and GW5000 with stainless handware... unbelievably frustrating experience I don't wish upon anyone. Would the $$$ been better spent towards a B5000, probably but I made them work the best I could.


----------



## Facelessman

Combi bracelet uses 19/13 spring bars https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91049788426

20/13 for spring bar from strap: https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91041953283)


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

None of these are currently fitted, they are all just positioned in place so I could get the look, as i'm undecided which to keep, but here are most of my Square Gs, I'm waiting on another DW5600e coming tomorrow which has a Blue Bezel fitted to it and a negative display, so I can switch the bezel for my 5600-2 as shown above by @simon1003, (don't have a plan for the 5600 negative module yet tho... )I like how that looks but I want to see how it looks as the blue changes in different light...









Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## Chempop

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> snip


Nice seeing them all lined up to compare. Personally the distressed stainless isn't for me. I like the camo a lot though, especially on a negative or tinted LCD. I think one of the 5600E should have black resin as it's such a classic, best to keep original or close to.

I think I saw a positive modded B5600 (blue dial) w/silver stainless that looked very nice. I think the shine/reflective quality of the gold and blue dial clashes too much with the distressed sets though.

You did a nice job with those carbon-style stickers on the combi-bands!


----------



## Chempop

Okaaayyy, great hobby for OCD.. I was determined to put my camo on the intended model, of course that meant having to repurpose my only set of thinner springbars (I will order more, thank you @Facelessman). So once again at it, this time no surprises. The results I am 110% pleased with.

This time for good - GW5000 Negative LCD+camo.


----------



## jringo8769

Chempop said:


> Okaaayyy, great hobby for OCD.. I was determined to put my camo on the intended model, of course that meant having to repurpose my only set of thinner springbars (I will order more, thank you @Facelessman). So once again at it, this time no surprises. The results I am 110% pleased with.
> 
> This time for good - GW5000 Negative LCD+camo.
> 
> View attachment 15162085


That is gorgeous 
Thank you for sharing it with us 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsvahn

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> None of these are currently fitted, they are all just positioned in place so I could get the look, as i'm undecided which to keep, but here are most of my Square Gs, I'm waiting on another DW5600e coming tomorrow which has a Blue Bezel fitted to it and a negative display, so I can switch the bezel for my 5600-2 as shown above by @simon1003, (don't have a plan for the 5600 negative module yet tho... )I like how that looks but I want to see how it looks as the blue changes in different light...
> 
> View attachment 15161159
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts...


Like the look of those plastic bracelets on the left and right G-shock. Is that a OEM Casio or aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mrsvahn said:


> Like the look of those plastic bracelets on the left and right G-shock. Is that a OEM Casio or aftermarket bracelet?


They are both original, I just spent some time cutting some spare vinyl into little squares to see if it looked too tacky but I liked it so I did the other one...👍


----------



## adamvelasco

Can anyone chime in on the angle of the end link on the aftermarket metal bracelets?

I can pull off the combi bracelets because they hug my wrist well. The angle is pretty steep which helps a ton. Also, the combi bracelets have that female end link as opposed to the metal bracelets which have the male (protruding end link). So effectively, the metal bracelets have a much longer lug to lug. I ordered a titanium bezel last night but held off on the bracelet for now. I'm debating. Has anyone ever ground off some of the end link to allow the end link to pivot?

I live with a 6 inch wrist so unfortunately there are many watches I'd love to wear but cannot manage due to the massive lug to lug. This means all caseback squares are out of the question. I tried the GW5000 and loved it but it was massive. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## babyivan

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> They are both original, I just spent some time cutting some spare vinyl into little squares to see if it looked too tacky but I liked it so I did the other one...👍


What a novel mod.... I'm digging it too! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Chempop

adamvelasco said:


> Can anyone chime in on the angle of the end link on the aftermarket metal bracelets?
> 
> I can pull off the combi bracelets because they hug my wrist well. The angle is pretty steep which helps a ton. Also, the combi bracelets have that female end link as opposed to the metal bracelets which have the male (protruding end link). So effectively, the metal bracelets have a much longer lug to lug. I ordered a titanium bezel last night but held off on the bracelet for now. I'm debating. Has anyone ever ground off some of the end link to allow the end link to pivot?
> 
> I live with a 6 inch wrist so unfortunately there are many watches I'd love to wear but cannot manage due to the massive lug to lug. This means all caseback squares are out of the question. I tried the GW5000 and loved it but it was massive.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I haven't done any grinding on the stainless, but I had to compare to get a better picture of what you were talking about. Indeed, the GWM5610 with combi-bracelet is considerably shorter than my GW5000 with stainless bracelet. On a 6" wrist I can totally see how the latter is simply too much (mine is only 6.5" and it's teetering on the edge of feeling "massive"). The resin case GWM5610 w/combi feels invisible in comparison.


----------



## adamvelasco

Chempop said:


> I haven't done any grinding on the stainless, but I had to compare to get a better picture of what you were talking about. Indeed, the GWM5610 with combi-bracelet is considerably shorter than my GW5000 with stainless bracelet. On a 6" wrist I can totally see how the latter is simply too much (mine is only 6.5" and it's teetering on the edge of feeling "massive"). The resin case GWM5610 w/combi feels invisible in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 15165453


You sir are a saint. I've been scouring threads for a week now and I haven't found a definitive answer. This is perfect evidence right here. Yes, if I can barely pull off the combi then I cannot pull off the metal bracelet. Unfortunate, but I'll be thankful for my tiny wrists when I find a great tiny vintage watch to fit in my collection lol.

I don't think there are many people who want a metal baby-g sized square, so I won't bet on Casio doing that anytime soon.

I could maybe hope for the people in China to come out with a full metal kit for those baby-g squares then I can live my dream. For now, the titanium bezel with the combi will be just fine. Can't complain.

Now thinking whether I should spend about $50 on a GW-S5600 titanium case back from PacParts. Make my GWM-5610BC (will be here in two days from Amazon) full titanium, well almost. Maybe I'll source the screws too.

I'm kind of on a mission to make my square lighter than stock. So maybe try out a V2 combi as they're much lighter, but I'm hesitant as it's all resin.

Anyways, I'm ranting. Thank you so much for that photo. It cemented my decision to not order the bracelet.

Cheers.

-Adam


----------



## adamvelasco

Ah I just noticed that you have the metal bracelet on a GW-5000 which is what... like 3mm longer lug to lug? Even then, I can still see that the bracelet would only bother me on a GWM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

adamvelasco said:


> snip


Do keep in mind I'm comparing 2 models that also have a different size body (the GW5000 is slightly wider lug-to-lug). But even still, I don't think it'll make a giant difference for you, the dominant factor (as you pointed out) is the design comparing bracelets. I think you'll be very happy with the titanium bezel and combi-bracelet, please take a pic for us when you get it situated.

Glad my photo helped.


----------



## adamvelasco

Chempop said:


> Do keep in mind I'm comparing 2 models that also have a different size body (the GW5000 is slightly wider lug-to-lug). But even still, I don't think it'll make a giant difference for you, the dominant factor (as you pointed out) is the design comparing bracelets. I think you'll be very happy with the titanium bezel and combi-bracelet, please take a pic for us when you get it situated.
> 
> Glad my photo helped.


Yeah, you are right. I'm ecstatic. The G-Shock bug has bitten me again after a few year hiatus.

And yes, I will happily post the watch when the bezel gets here. If it gets here within 30 days from now then I'd consider that relatively quick shipping.

Now to envision my next G-Shock. Something polar opposite of the GWM-5610BC. Maybe a rit dye project. Something pink.

Thanks.

-Adam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

adamvelasco said:


> Chempop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do keep in mind I'm comparing 2 models that also have a different size body (the GW5000 is slightly wider lug-to-lug). But even still, I don't think it'll make a giant difference for you, the dominant factor (as you pointed out) is the design comparing bracelets. I think you'll be very happy with the titanium bezel and combi-bracelet, please take a pic for us when you get it situated.
> 
> Glad my photo helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are right. I'm ecstatic. The G-Shock bug has bitten me again after a few year hiatus.
> 
> And yes, I will happily post the watch when the bezel gets here. If it gets here within 30 days from now then I'd consider that relatively quick shipping.
> 
> Now to envision my next G-Shock. Something polar opposite of the GWM-5610BC. Maybe a rit dye project. Something pink.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Adam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I bought a steel camo kit from AE and the end links, whilst sort of stiff, do pivot. I'll try to do a pic a bit later.

Here's the link for the kit.

#Aliexpress ￡24.24 39%OFF | Watchband Camouflage GW-M5610 DW5600 GW-5000 DW-5030 G-5600 Stainless Steel Watch Band and Frame Case Solid Metal Bracelet
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d62adlR


----------



## adamvelasco

scrumpypaul said:


> I bought a steel camo kit from AE and the end links, whilst sort of stiff, do pivot. I'll try to do a pic a bit later.
> 
> Here's the link for the kit.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡24.24 39%OFF | Watchband Camouflage GW-M5610 DW5600 GW-5000 DW-5030 G-5600 Stainless Steel Watch Band and Frame Case Solid Metal Bracelet
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d62adlR


Hey man,

I'll check the link out. It would be exciting if I could get the bracelet on. So keep me updated, thanks a ton.

-Adam


----------



## scrumpypaul

adamvelasco said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a steel camo kit from AE and the end links, whilst sort of stiff, do pivot. I'll try to do a pic a bit later.
> 
> Here's the link for the kit.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡24.24 39%OFF | Watchband Camouflage GW-M5610 DW5600 GW-5000 DW-5030 G-5600 Stainless Steel Watch Band and Frame Case Solid Metal Bracelet
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d62adlR
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> I'll check the link out. It would be exciting if I could get the bracelet on. So keep me updated, thanks a ton.
> 
> -Adam
Click to expand...

Here are pics showing the range of movement. It isn't a smooth action mind. But it fits nicely onto my skinny wrist.


----------



## Chempop

Scrumpypaul, I do not understand how those links are flexing downward in your first pic, is that unmodded?
My camo stainless set from 5600watch-modify *do not* act they way at all.


----------



## adamvelasco

Yes, I’d like to know how that was achieved. That may open up some avenues for me


----------



## adamvelasco

The GW-5610BC arrived in the mail. So the bracelet hugs my wrists better than I remember. Actually is perfect on my 6 inch wrist. Now wondering if I could actually pull off the aftermarket metal bracelets. Especially if they have a little pivot. 

Bad news is, I ordered this open box from Amazon and the lugs came so chewed up that there are little valleys where the resin was scraped off. It’s pretty ugly and severe, so I’m sending it back. The person who returned it previously probably had a tough time either trying to take it off or putting is back on. 

Plus, the negative display is just terrible. I have amazing eyesight and I’m young, but even I can’t get a good look at the screen without perfecting the angle. I ride a motorcycle so checking the time would be a pain. Not worth my safety for a cool looking screen.

Ordered the positive GWM-5610 and will be here by Tuesday. And it’s brand new too so hopefully no lug damage on this one! 

But please, update me on that bracelet, and how it’s pivoting. I’d love to know.


----------



## adamvelasco

Whoops, forgot to post the photos. If anyone thinks I should just go for it, let me know























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

adamvelasco said:


> Whoops, forgot to post the photos. If anyone thinks I should just go for it, let me know


Looks great! I'd say the idea is sound, and with a positive display should be perfect!


----------



## adamvelasco

i-man said:


> Looks great! I'd say the idea is sound, and with a positive display should be perfect!


I think I may try it out! Going for a titanium build so it's kind of a risk, especially if I want to return it. Steep price at about $80-90 for the titanium bracelets. It'll take 2 months for a return to be fully processed. But that's alright.

Side note, anyone know the weight of the GW-S5600 caseback? And the GWM-5610? Wondering how much of a difference the weight is between the two. Wondering if it is worth it for weight reduction and coolness. I want to match the Ti bezel I ordered too.


----------



## Facelessman

I never see anyone report on weight of s5600 caseback. My GUESStimate is less than 10g lighter. Worth it or not only you can answer that

GW-S5600 specification weight 47g. However, our member here replaced OEM strap with one from gw-5000 weighted it 42g and reported in gw-s5600 thread. Compare this to 5610 specification weight of 52g. 10g difference includes everything not just backplate.


----------



## scrumpypaul

So. Mine is the steel bracelet. I specifically bought it from that seller because in the description it notes that the first link isn't a fixed link like some are. Incidentally, a metal clone I have (Skmei) is fixed and a bit big. I decided to carefully nip the lugs in my vice and that has narrowed them a bit, improving it a lot. Anyway, fitting the camo bracelet to the case was a real pig to do and took me ages. I haven't modded it at all but I've noticed that it has a small degree of free movement (just five degrees or so) between the lugs and first link. But if you apply pressure it will go perpendicular with the case, near enough a 90° angle to the case as in my earlier picture. Then, when I push the bracelet back out, it sort of clicks into a position midway between the extremes (see pic) and this happens to fit me great. Only drawback is slight gap visible upon looking carefully between case and bracelet (see pic) but that's fine by me. No idea if this movement is chewing up my lug holes and I'm not about to check given the time it took to attach them. It certainly feels solid enough. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chempop

scrumpypaul said:


> snip


Thanks for explaining. I think you misread what the seller is advertising with the first link being flexible, their picture is slightly misleading due to the angles in the comparison picture. I color coded their pic to show that it isn't the first link from the bezel that flexes, but really the second one. Like you fear, I think there is a chance you are damaging your lugs by forcing that first link.









Secondly, I have less than steller experience with some of these stainless aftermarket sets, buyers beware that they might not fit with the provided quick release springbars depending on your model (I had to use thinner bars from the combi-bracelet for fitting them w/DW5035 and GW5000). https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/trials-tribulations-stainless-steel-watchband-5191993.html#post51827885


----------



## popdog

scrumpypaul said:


> I haven't modded it at all but I've noticed that it has a small degree of free movement (just five degrees or so) between the lugs and first link. But if you apply pressure it will go perpendicular with the case, near enough a 90° angle to the case as in my earlier picture. Then, when I push the bracelet back out, it sort of clicks into a position midway between the extremes (see pic) and this happens to fit me great. Only drawback is slight gap visible upon looking carefully between case and bracelet (see pic) but that's fine by me. No idea if this movement is chewing up my lug holes and I'm not about to check given the time it took to attach them. It certainly feels solid enough. Hope this helps.


The way the strap works, there's basically a point at the back that holds the strap in the "small degree of free movement" section. For some reason, probably because you messed with the lugs slightly, this isn't catching where it's supposed to, and you can force it round. This is probably putting quite a bit of pressure on the springbar, and by extension the lug holes, which is why you're getting the juddery movement.

You're better off doing what I did, which is just to shave down the point with a file, which removes any pressure and allows the lug to rotate freely because it's no longer getting caught on the bezel or watch case. This is a 5 minute mod that makes the strap work fine on smaller wrists.


----------



## adamvelasco

Wow, that makes me excited!! I shall look into it soon. Thank you.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Opinions required on a little mock up i've done...

Does anyone think any of these 3 look better with the negative blue display, I'm ok with legibility of negative displays, so i'm asking for opinions on ONLY whether the colour combo works better, the middle watch however hasn't photographed well and is a darker copper, hence the second image...


----------



## Nat-e

2nd and 3rd from the left would, in my opinion, look amazing with negative.


----------



## MIsparty

I prefer the negative blue display on each

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

This is what I've ended up with, and by ended up with I mean i've no plans to change any of them, swap anything out, and i'm not even looking for any more 5600's to add to this collection...









if you want any info on these just ask

...however if any bargains come up in future i'll probably tinker and flip, but that will be completely aside from my collection

I am still looking to pick up other G7800s and i'm gonna have a look at a GBX-100 when I get chance, but again, nothing to do with these custom squares...


----------



## Scott.

My stealth GW - B5600 heritage not so red anymore










Results of a quick and easy bezel and strap swap between my GW-B5600 HR and GW -B5600 AR

Pics of the Adrenaline Red with the HR bezel and resin as soon as I've put it back together ( inspiration from @KenLS and @Babyivan who have both done the swap )


----------



## babyivan

Scott. said:


> My stealth GW - B5600 heritage not so red anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results of a quick and easy bezel and strap swap between my GW-B5600 HR and GW -B5600 AR
> 
> Pics of the Adrenaline Red with the HR bezel and resin as soon as I've put it back together ( inspiration from @KenLS and @Babyivan who have both done the swap )


AWESOME! 

Looking forward to seeing some more pics 

In the meantime I will share mine 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Scott.

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



babyivan said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more pics
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cheers Babyivan!

Here are the pics 

I need to get an all black combi for the black one I think


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glack23

Facelessman said:


> I think band is not a problem any band from B5000 will fit. However matching tone color of gold buckle, ring holder and your bezel might not so simple. Your best bet might be strap from B5000KL as it has golden buckle but the metal ring holder has "kolor" on it. (You could switch it to resin holder if you wish).
> 
> Or you could go all black with strap from B5000G1 (Black IP buckle and holder)
> 
> There are other vendors such as tiktox in uk too. Hope this helps


New to this before taking the plunge. If I were to buy a B5000 metal bracelet and buckle from tiktox or pacparts. Are they oem or genuine?

Will any 5600 fit in the bucket and strap or my best bet will be to get a B5000 with resin strap to harvest the module?
Need to buy additional screw set?

Looking at doing a positive module with black metal bracelet and buckle.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

glack23 said:


> New to this before taking the plunge. If I were to buy a B5000 metal bracelet and buckle from tiktox or pacparts. Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Are they oem or genuine?

*Yes*

Will any 5600 fit in the bucket and strap or my best bet will be to get a B5000 with resin strap to harvest the module?
Need to buy additional screw set?

*No bezel, band or bracelet of B5000 do not compatible with 5600*

Looking at doing a positive module with black metal bracelet and buckle.

*Cheapest way is to get negative B5000 that come with ip band and bezel then perform polarizer mod. Another way is to get G1 and then replace original band and bezel (DLC one from TFC is quite a popular mod)*


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Scott. said:


> Cheers Babyivan!
> 
> Here are the pics
> 
> I need to get an all black combi for the black one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A BIG yes on the combi for the HR 

I bought the AR well before I got my HR. I put an all black combi on the AR, since they are a hell of a lot cheaper to buy (via pacparts) separately than the red/black combi.

I bought the red/black (HR) bezel originally way before I bought these two (via pacparts) as a possible bezel swap on my GW5000 (ended up not liking it on it). I used that on my AR (w/black combi).

When I finally did get the HR, all I did was slap on the all black (AR) bezel onto it.

I thought about swapping the combis over as well like most guys do (to get the full red/black AR), but I dig having the HR with the original red/black combi, as it's quite subtle and actually matches the red case underneath on the HR.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## glack23

Facelessman said:


> Are they oem or genuine?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> Will any 5600 fit in the bucket and strap or my best bet will be to get a B5000 with resin strap to harvest the module?
> Need to buy additional screw set?
> 
> *No bezel, band or bracelet of B5000 do not compatible with 5600*
> 
> Looking at doing a positive module with black metal bracelet and buckle.
> 
> *Cheapest way is to get negative B5000 that come with ip band and bezel then perform polarizer mod. Another way is to get G1 and then replace original band and bezel (DLC one from TFC is quite a popular mod)*


Thanks for the advice. didn't know about polarizer mod


----------



## Facelessman

glack23 said:


> Thanks for the advice. didn't know about polarizer mod


If you never open a caseback before, i do not recommend polarizer mod. Swapping band and bezel is a lot safer and you also get DLC from TFC and a spare strap just in case you want to use strap in the future


----------



## mougino

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

AliExpress lime jell-o bezel + strap just received today  I love it on my yellow GW-B5600 









I also ordered a rainbow sour candy set, I'll probably rotate between the two 









Link: https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWApnYx


----------



## glack23

Facelessman said:


> If you never open a caseback before, i do not recommend polarizer mod. Swapping band and bezel is a lot safer and you also get DLC from TFC and a spare strap just in case you want to use strap in the future


Is a GW-5000-1 suitable for the DLC from TFC?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

No won't fit. GW-5000 band and bezel are compatible with 5600 but not B5000


----------



## Chempop

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



mougino said:


> snip


Very fun! Please be careful swapping bands often, save the resin lugs! |>


----------



## glack23

Will source for a gmw-b5000-1 and get the bracelet for b5000v. Much thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



mougino said:


> AliExpress lime jell-o bezel + strap just received today  I love it on my yellow GW-B5600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered a rainbow sour candy set, I'll probably rotate between the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWApnYx


That's great! I've been wanting to do something with my yellow gw5600.

At first I was thinking get some Jay's and Kay's adapters and put a NATO on it, but I've never been a big fan of NATOs.

Time to go on Ali and look for some cool options.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Chempop

Been enjoying my gold bezel, black resin band 5035 glacial gold mod a lot lately, reminds me of the kolor edition B5000.









Shining down upon the rest of my squares (half are back to stock).
Big problem.. I need a bigger box o|


----------



## adamvelasco

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

As promised, here is my little custom vision In my hands!

GW-S5600 ordered from Japan 5/31 and titanium bezel ordered from China 5/31.

The watch shipped out June 5th and arrived in 5 days! What a surprise. An even bigger surprise was the bezel showing up yesterday as well, 10 days after I ordered with AliX premium shipping. Compared to their standard shipping, I'd say it was worth the extra $20 due to my impatience.

I really love this thing. With the combi bracelet sized for my 6" wrist and the titanium bezel, this comes in at 93g. Amazingly light, which helps with my hypersensitive tactile senses. I have a very tough time finding watches that don't irritate me due to wrong fit/etc.

The bezel came with the tiniest of nicks (Above "I" in protection, as seen in the photos), but it wasn't enough to bother me. I kinda expected something to be off with it.. I paid $45 before shipping for the bezel which was $20-30 cheaper than the other AliX sellers. What's the difference? Don't know, maybe QC. But I made the right choice.

I did have to open up the watch as it came with a small but annoying defect in the display. Pressing the light button caused the dot matrix display to darken, as if the LCD was being pushed from behind. It was concerning, but I opened up the caseback and the problem disappeared. Then it reappeared when I tightened down the caseback again. So after two hours of fiddling, I ended up thinning out the rubber cushion on the inside which fixed the problem.

I really did not want to deal with returning the watch to Japan and waiting in agony for another to show up. I'm assuming the fit was too tight when tightened down, but the problem is now gone and the module doesn't seem to move around at all.

Anyways, project (if you can call a bezel and bracelet swap a "project") number 2 is coming as soon as AliX gets my kit to me from China. Will post that one when it's done.

Cheers!

-Adam


----------



## Chempop

Superb looking square Adam! I bet it's comfy too, congrats!


----------



## mougino

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



adamvelasco said:


> snip


Superb looking legible G square! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## computer_freak

I made a thread about glass replacement on the M5610. Short version: It's very difficult.

I repaired a shattered GW-M5610


----------



## adamvelasco

Thanks guys!! So random question. Anyone know if I can swap a 3159 MB6 module with a 3063 MB5 module? Hoping they’re the same shape


----------



## tommy.arashikage

adamvelasco said:


> Thanks guys!! So random question. Anyone know if I can swap a 3159 MB6 module with a 3063 MB5 module? Hoping they're the same shape


You sure can, completely compatible.
G-5600E (3160), GW-M5600 (3063), and GW-M5610 (3159) are all interchangeable.


----------



## adamvelasco

So I did something I did not have planned. I switched the modules on these two squares, which is why I asked the previous question. I just jumped into it and this is what I ended up with! I absolutely love it. 

My GW-S5600 is my main square right now so I gave it the better module IMO. The gold LCD is superior to my eyes in terms of ease of viewing. I have my phone and my computer set to warm screens. 

And then I took this GW-M5625e I got today and dyed the resin until my gold bezel and bracelet kit comes. I grabbed fuchsia dye but the yellowed band was enough to make this turn out more red. I still think it looks awesome.

I noticed the two modules have different optimum viewing angles. It’s hard to see in my photo since I optimized viewing angles for this photo but the 3063 is clearer straight on and the 3159 is clearer when viewed at an angle.


----------



## Nat-e

B5000G with a genuine bezel from B5000V. I was not sure if the aged bezel will look good with positive display, but I am more than happy with the result. The watch looks stunning. b-) Much better than on the pictures, light is bad, sorry.


----------



## c-son

It looks really good and now that I have seen it, I know I must get one for my B5000G.


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks great @Nat-e


----------



## Scott.

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



babyivan said:


> A BIG yes on the combi for the HR
> 
> I bought the AR well before I got my HR. I put an all black combi on the AR, since they are a hell of a lot cheaper to buy (via pacparts) separately than the red/black combi.
> 
> I bought the red/black (HR) bezel originally way before I bought these two (via pacparts) as a possible bezel swap on my GW5000 (ended up not liking it on it). I used that on my AR (w/black combi).
> 
> When I finally did get the HR, all I did was slap on the all black (AR) bezel onto it.
> 
> I thought about swapping the combis over as well like most guys do (to get the full red/black AR), but I dig having the HR with the original red/black combi, as it's quite subtle and actually matches the red case underneath on the HR.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Arrived today.

That's the swap complete 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

I just got a ”nicotine” yellow bezel and strap on my 5610. I’m thinking of dying it to a clear yellow and put it on a all blach 5610bb, time will tell...


----------



## babyivan

*Re: Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Scott. said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> That's the swap complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FANTASTIC! @Scott.

Much better than the GWB5600BC-1B, imo.










Maintains that classic look around the screen with the Shock Resist icon.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Scott.

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



babyivan said:


> FANTASTIC! @Scott.
> 
> Much better than the GWB5600BC-1B, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintains that classic look around the screen with the Shock Resist icon.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Thank you @babyivan

The composite bracelet finishes it off really nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamvelasco

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*

Hey guys, don't want to make a new thread just for one small question, but anyone know of any other models that have a strap like the GW-5000? I like the soft rubbery feel of that strap and wondering if there is any other variation with the same characteristics.

I should add, this is supposed to match a dark jelly bezel but I doubt there can be a nice, soft strap that's translucent.


----------



## adamvelasco

I ended up ordering just a GW-5000 strap as I couldn’t find any other info.

But I have another question for you guys. When I order bezel screws from pacparts, does quantity “1” come with a set of 4 screws or do I need to set quantity to “4”? Thanks!


----------



## Facelessman

No if you order 1, then you'll get just 1. Pricey


----------



## adamvelasco

Facelessman said:


> No if you order 1, then you'll get just 1. Pricey


Ha thanks! I thought so... 10 bucks for new screws. My fault for using a cheap screwdriver. Just ordered a precision JIS set. Thanks!


----------



## Facelessman

adamvelasco said:


> Ha thanks! I thought so... 10 bucks for new screws. My fault for using a cheap screwdriver. Just ordered a precision JIS set. Thanks!


Good idea to have a good screwdriver but i've been using PH screwdrivers for JIS screws on g'shock for years. Just don't over tighten those screws and you should be fine


----------



## bizzotech

Here you are my GW-M5610 "Summer Edition by bizzotech" with turquoise bezel and straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> This is what I've ended up with
> 
> View attachment 15176793
> 
> 
> if you want any info on these just ask


 I have a question: what material and process did you use to cover the little square between 2 links on the left square combi bracelet?
Thanks!


----------



## adamvelasco

mougino said:


> I have a question: what material and process did you use to cover the little square between 2 links on the left square combi bracelet?
> Thanks!


Search "vinyl" within this thread and it should take you to where someone talked about this. I remember reading it a long time ago when scouring the whole thread.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

bizzotech said:


> Here you are my GW-M5610 "Summer Edition by bizzotech" with turquoise bezel and straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a custom backlight as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizzotech

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Is that a custom backlight as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, it's the original, probably is the ambient light that have created this effect.

Sent from my washing machine using Eudora.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

bizzotech said:


> Nope, it's the original, probably is the ambient light that have created this effect.
> 
> Sent from my washing machine using Eudora.


Ahhh alright. I was about to say that's some cool backlight mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Here's a better picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mougino said:


> BeefyMcWhatNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've ended up with
> 
> View attachment 15176793
> 
> 
> if you want any info on these just ask
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question: what material and process did you use to cover the little square between 2 links on the left square combi bracelet?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delayed reply, it's just cheap "carbon fibre effect" vinyl wrap from eBay, item 200546909742, cut to size


----------



## slamwatch

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamvelasco

Please excuse my feet, I didn’t notice they were chillin out in my photos.

Deployant clasp on my GW-S5600. My 6” wrists and protruding ulna love clasps because they aid in keeping the watch centered and reduce irritation. Cheapie clasp for now, will upgrade later. This is a game changer as I was in between hole sizes but now it’s absolutely spot on!


----------



## Fullers1845

^Awesome. Never seen a deployant clasp on a G. Got a link?


----------



## adamvelasco

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Fullers1845 said:


> ^Awesome. Never seen a deployant clasp on a G. Got a link?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/153892307626

If the link doesn't work then just go to the Bay of E and search for butterfly deployant clasp.

18mm clasp. It's a slight tight fit but it does fit. Ever so slightly compresses the strap. Maybe a 19mm would work better if you can find one. This is just a 5 dollar China clasp that a US reseller has stocked. If you wanna save 3 bucks and get it from AliX then you can but then it'll take forever.

Cheers!

EDIT: the link says push button clasp but this is just clicking into place with friction. I'd say a push button clasp would be an upgrade to prevent unclasping.


----------



## mougino

I just received the AliExpress Tron kit for my DW-5600BB. Watch + bezel/bracelet cost me 115 Euros Vs. 715 Euros for the GMW-B5000CS on eBay (1099 Euro/Usd MSRP).

Of course you're nowhere near the functions on this module, but if you just want the look the quality is quite good  heavy black PVD coated stainless steel with shiny petroleum glares between the links. Flawless white grid pattern and writings (drilled on the bezel, applied on the bracelet). Bezel has matching black screws and it is perfectly fitting. The links use small springbars so fitting the bracelet is a breathe + the clasp has 4 micro adjustments and the bracelet uses quick release pin springbars at the lugs.


----------



## Nat-e

Opinions needed.

I could get a good deal on GW-B5600GZ-1ER for 93USD. I am thinking about buying it and using it to mod my GW-B5600AR. I would use a black buckle, bezel and module from gorillaz model and put in my GW-B5600AR. The buckle from gorillaz model is black, that would go nice with everything. The gorillaz bezel is black with grey "protection" and "gshock" signs, that would go well with the silver/grey solar panel on GW-B5600AR. But of course mainly the module for better legibility. 

What do you think guys? GW-B5600AR with positive display, yes or no? Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mougino said:


> I just received the AliExpress Tron kit for my DW-5600BB. Watch + bezel/bracelet cost me 115 Euros Vs. 715 Euros for the GMW-B5000CS on eBay (1099 Euro/Usd MSRP).
> 
> Of course you're nowhere near the functions on this module, but if you just want the look the quality is quite good  heavy black PVD coated stainless steel with shiny petroleum glares between the links. Flawless white grid pattern and writings (drilled on the bezel, applied on the bracelet). Bezel has matching black screws and it is perfectly fitting. The links use small springbars so fitting the bracelet is a breathe + the clasp has 4 micro adjustments and the bracelet uses quick release pin springbars at the lugs.


I wonder if someone can create a clear film for the glass but with the grid printed on...?


----------



## Chempop

Nat-e said:


> Opinions needed.
> 
> I could get a good deal on GW-B5600GZ-1ER for 93USD. I am thinking about buying it and using it to mod my GW-B5600AR. I would use a black buckle, bezel and module from gorillaz model and put in my GW-B5600AR. The buckle from gorillaz model is black, that would go nice with everything. The gorillaz bezel is black with grey "protection" and "gshock" signs, that would go well with the silver/grey solar panel on GW-B5600AR. But of course mainly the module for better legibility.
> 
> What do you think guys? GW-B5600AR with positive display, yes or no? Thank you for your opinions.


Does the RED LCD on the AR bother you too much? That's a lot of leftover unused parts from the sounds of it.
Personally the draw of the GZ is the blue/pink dial and band, along with the positive LCD (though it has a graphic on the light which might be a negative for some folk).

My opinion is that if you are using 2 watches to make 1... you better be damned well sure that it's a winner (which you don't sound convinced of). It's only a matter of time before they release a more neutral looking positive LCD B5600 (one would imagine).

Still though under $100 for the GZ is still a great deal, but only to use the module with the NOW backlight graphic... that $100 might be better saved for something else.


----------



## Fullers1845

Are all the Alix Titanium Camo Bezel/Bracelet sets created equal? Is one seller better than another? Please post or PM me your opinions. Asking for my GW-5000. Thanks!


----------



## Nat-e

Chempop said:


> Does the RED LCD on the AR bother you too much? That's a lot of leftover unused parts from the sounds of it.
> Personally the draw of the GZ is the blue/pink dial and band, along with the positive LCD (though it has a graphic on the light which might be a negative for some folk).
> 
> My opinion is that if you are using 2 watches to make 1... you better be damned well sure that it's a winner (which you don't sound convinced of). It's only a matter of time before they release a more neutral looking positive LCD B5600 (one would imagine).
> 
> Still though under $100 for the GZ is still a great deal, but only to use the module with the NOW backlight graphic... that $100 might be better saved for something else.


That's a very good point. I won't pull the trigger yet and see if this idea will seem okay in the weeks coming.


----------



## Chempop

Fullers1845 said:


> Are all the Alix Titanium Camo Bezel/Bracelet sets created equal? Is one seller better than another? Please post or PM me your opinions. Asking for my GW-5000. Thanks!


I'm sorry if I'm a broken record on the subject and I can't speak on the titanium, but I could not for the life of me fit the stainless steel band on my GW5000 or DW5035 using the quick release spring bars. I know some have been able to do it, (I did manage on 1 lug, but it bent the springbar pin). I had to use combi-band's springbars.

One interesting thing after my endless research, G-refit now sells a 4th generation stainless steel band that show some changes which I suspect remedies the problem I encountered. You might want to message G-refit and ask if their titanium for 5000/5035 are 3rd of 4th gen.

Here's a pic on my DW5035 clearly showing why the band wasn't fitting, and also the new gen SS by G-refit which shows a newly designed band (notice the curve rather than straight part where it's fitted).


----------



## Fullers1845

^Thanks for the tip, Chromepop. Will definitely message seller before buying to make sure I get the right fit!


----------



## adamvelasco

Fullers1845 said:


> Are all the Alix Titanium Camo Bezel/Bracelet sets created equal? Is one seller better than another? Please post or PM me your opinions. Asking for my GW-5000. Thanks!


I was messaging Sikai Official Store on AliX regarding their gold bracelet and bezel kits. The guy told me that it's DLC Coated but I highly doubt that is the truth.

I messaged MFG with the same question and the guy told me it's ion plated. And I feel like most of those vendors get the kits from the same supplier, besides G refit which has a different end link design than the others, as Chempop showed above.

Just a warning about Sikai. Their titanium kits are about $30 cheaper than everyone else's but the fact that he most likely lied about the gold kits being DLC makes me avoid business with him. Just some caution... I always look at the review/rating photos people post, which helps to show quality/consistency. Good luck and please post when you mod!

Also, I ordered something with the premium shipping option ($20) and it came to the US in 9 days. Pretty swift.


----------



## SectionEht

GWB5600AR with a stainless steel AliExpress camo case/bracelet. The quality is pretty good but not perfect. My biggest gripe is that the camo pattern doesn't line up perfectly with the parts, there are some links on the bracelet where the pattern is slightly offset from the part (probably about 1mm off one way or the other) but for the price, I'm satisfied. Paid extra for the expresss shipping option and it showed up in about a week.


----------



## rahnyut

New g-shock owner, i spired by this thread haha and decided to post

I really liked my g-5600 positive display, but wanted bluetooth and atomic time

So i got these parts together:


Module & screen: GW-B5600BC-1
Pos display, but ugly yellow Dial

Glass & Dial: GW-B5600HR-1
For that classic "M5610-ish look"

Bezel & strap: DW-5600BBM-2
For IMO the best navy set Gshock has

And this has been on my wrist ever since:


----------



## Dxnnis

rahnyut said:


> New g-shock owner, i spired by this thread haha and decided to post
> 
> I really liked my g-5600 positive display, but wanted bluetooth and atomic time
> 
> So i got these parts together:
> 
> Module & screen: GW-B5600BC-1
> Pos display, but ugly yellow Dial
> 
> Glass & Dial: GW-B5600HR-1
> For that classic "M5610-ish look"
> 
> Bezel & strap: DW-5600BBM-2
> For IMO the best navy set Gshock has
> 
> And this has been on my wrist ever since:


Pictures please


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

I'm not trying to break the rules so admins remove this if this isn't allowed but if these bull bars are made in Japan would they be authentic Casio products?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

That's a lot of bullbars, you buying them all? :-d

Here is a teaser pic of a mod I should complete today if the mail ever arrives.
Any guesses what it's going on?


----------



## i-man

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> I'm not trying to break the rules so admins remove this if this isn't allowed but if these bull bars are made in Japan would they be authentic Casio products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My gut reaction is that they are not. The wording is very careful to not say they're Casio products, but are for Casio products which tells me they're not. That's not to say it's a bad deal, just not likely genuine Casio.


----------



## Chempop

Was holding out to post my GW-B5600BL until the *TEAL* and *PURPLE* resin arrived (DW5600TB-6.. yikes on those resale prices btw).

Had wanted a purple LCD for years, almost went for the "purple-rain" mudman a few times, but this came along and what better excuse to try out the new square module!

After seeing pics of the B5600BL with "rainbow/poison" stainless steel, I figured that's how I'd mod mine.. even made a pic to show off the vaporwave style of the combo:









...but I decided I'd had enough of the stainless bracelets (for now), <insert broken record sound> after my struggles with those quick release springbars...

Then got very inspired from this YT vid and decided to go for it!






What a wild looking square, thrilled with the outcome and finally put my mind at ease how I feel about the new module (it's great)! This is certainly my most fun square in the collection


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

*Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction*



Chempop said:


> That's a lot of bullbars, you buying them all? :-d
> 
> Here is a teaser pic of a mod I should complete today if the mail ever arrives.
> Any guesses what it's going on?
> 
> View attachment 15235821


Hahah that price would be a dream come true if I had 50+ G's. I only have 5 and the only one I can fit a bullbar is the gw5000. I was looking to mod my gw5000 with a nice authentic bullbar as I heard the authentic ones made by Casio are hard to find.

The teal grx5600? Looks pretty close to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

i-man said:


> My gut reaction is that they are not. The wording is very careful to not say they're Casio products, but are for Casio products which tells me they're not. That's not to say it's a bad deal, just not likely genuine Casio.


Got it. Thanks for your input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

Chempop said:


> View attachment 15235953
> 
> 
> View attachment 15235955
> 
> 
> Was holding out to post my GW-B5600BL until the *TEAL* and *PURPLE* resin arrived (DW5600TB-6.. yikes on those resale prices btw).
> 
> Had wanted a purple LCD for years, almost went for the "purple-rain" mudman a few times, but this came along and what better excuse to try out the new square module!
> 
> After seeing pics of the B5600BL with "rainbow/poison" stainless steel, I figured that's how I'd mod mine.. even made a pic to show off the vaporwave style of the combo:
> 
> View attachment 15235971
> 
> 
> ...but I decided I'd had enough of the stainless bracelets (for now), <insert broken record sound> after my struggles with those quick release springbars...
> 
> Then got very inspired from this YT vid and decided to go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wild looking square, thrilled with the outcome and finally put my mind at ease how I feel about the new module (it's great)! This is certainly my most fun square in the collection
> 
> View attachment 15236035
> 
> 
> View attachment 15236039


Congrats, I can feel the 90's vibes


----------



## Fullers1845

Chempop said:


> I'm sorry if I'm a broken record on the subject and I can't speak on the titanium, but I could not for the life of me fit the stainless steel band on my GW5000 or DW5035 using the quick release spring bars. I know some have been able to do it, (I did manage on 1 lug, but it bent the springbar pin). I had to use combi-band's springbars.
> 
> One interesting thing after my endless research, G-refit now sells a 4th generation stainless steel band that show some changes which I suspect remedies the problem I encountered. You might want to message G-refit and ask if their titanium for 5000/5035 are 3rd of 4th gen.
> 
> Here's a pic on my DW5035 clearly showing why the band wasn't fitting, and also the new gen SS by G-refit which shows a newly designed band (notice the curve rather than straight part where it's fitted).
> 
> View attachment 15233129
> 
> 
> View attachment 15233131


Update: Alix seller G-Refit messaged me back confirming that their "5000mm" Titanium bezel/bracelet will fit the GW-5000. Now waiting to hear if they can still ship to the US during COVID-19.

Also, for the record of this thread, Alix sellers MFG and SGT both replied that their Titanium bezels/bracelets *will not* fit the GW-5000.


----------



## Chempop

Fullers1845 said:


> Update: Alix seller G-Refit messaged me back confirming that their "5000mm" Titanium bezel/bracelet will fit the GW-5000. Now waiting to hear if they can still ship to the US during COVID-19.
> 
> Also, for the record of this thread, Alix sellers MFG and SGT both replied that their Titanium bezels/bracelets *will not* fit the GW-5000.


Extremely useful info to those interested! Puts to rest a lot of my suspicians on the 3rd gen sets, thank you for taking the extra step and contacting all three sellers.


----------



## Fullers1845

Chempop said:


> Extremely useful info to those interested! Puts to rest a lot of my suspicians on the 3rd gen sets, thank you for taking the extra step and contacting all three sellers.


Heard back that they are shipping to the US, so I just placed my order for a Camo Titanium bezel and bracelet from G-Refit. Now the waiting begins... Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Chempop

Another update on the stainless bracelet fitting fiasco with the 3rd gen sets.
The seller I purchased from 5600watch-modify has now changed their description on compatibility.
After my back and forth with them (they were extremely professional btw), they said they would contact their manufacturer, my guess is that they got official word and updated their info accordingly.

In hindsight, I probably should have asked for a refund, but I'd already put far too much energy into the whole situation, and I made the sets I purchased work for me the best I could. I'm glad future shoppers won't have to struggle and can make a better informed purchase.

There auctions have been updated with this:



> Note: DW-5600SL,DW5600C-1,GM-5600,G5600RB,GW-5600J,*GW/DW5030/5035,DW5025,DW/GW5000 our watch set can Not FIT these watch model.*
> More information, please contract us. Thank you.


*CASE CLOSED*

[EDIT]

Looks like they got a negative feedback from the same problem I had, this buying was not so forgiving like I was, maybe this also urged them to amend their description.



> Spring pin holes don't line up, can't use. Waste of $62. Disappointing product.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Anyone know the best way to create the effect that's one the lettering of the GMWB5000 bezel(left) onto the gw5000 metal bezel (right). I've seen other people on this sub do it but I never bothered with saving the method or thread because I never thought I would do that mod. Any help is greatly appreciated 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

I believe modeling paint, and wipe off the excess while it's still wet. Probably takes some practice.

Btw, did you the use the quick release or your combi-band springbars to fit your stainless bracelet on your GW5000?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Mhmm. I don’t want to discuss the process because we’re not supposed to “discuss aftermarket parts” I’ll pm you if you want. Hmmm...modeling paint does seem like a good idea. With everything going on it does seem like a good idea to fine tune my modding skills. Thank you for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

A new one, based on a 50€ DW-5600BBMA-1ER module and a 7€ bezel+strap from AliExpress 








Perfect for the hot temperatures we're having here in Paris!


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> Update: Alix seller G-Refit messaged me back confirming that their "5000mm" Titanium bezel/bracelet will fit the GW-5000. Now waiting to hear if they can still ship to the US during COVID-19.
> 
> Also, for the record of this thread, Alix sellers MFG and SGT both replied that their Titanium bezels/bracelets *will not* fit the GW-5000.


Update 2: Heard back from sikai2017 (I'm guessing they are the same as sikai on Alix?) about their eBay listing for these after sending them a pic of my GW-5000 case back:

"Have a nice day.
When you order,you can chose 5600 strap and bezel.
They will fit your watch very well."


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Trying to mod my gw5000 to be a self made gw5000b. Turning the positive display negative is out of the question so I'd like to know squares who have modules that are compatible with the gw5000. Price really isn't an issue. Thank you and stay safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Trying to mod my gw5000 to be a self made gw5000b. Turning the positive display negative is out of the question so I'd like to know squares who have modules that are compatible with the gw5000. Price really isn't an issue. Thank you and stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd imagine any negative 5610 would work, I used the GW-M5610BC (w/combi-bracelet), you'll have to swap the piezo alarm spring if you plan on puting the GW5000's positive module in the 5610 because the cushion is different between resin case 5610 and GW5000. Definitely nice to have a combi-bracelet too if you don't already have one.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Chempop said:


> I'd imagine any negative 5610 would work, I used the GW-M5610BC (w/combi-bracelet), you'll have to swap the piezo alarm spring if you plan on puting the GW5000's positive module in the 5610 because the cushion is different between resin case 5610 and GW5000. Definitely nice to have a combi-bracelet too if you don't already have one.
> 
> View attachment 15243393


Gotcha. Thanks man. Im trying to source a module as we speak right now but it seems prices have increased. I used to source gwm's for 60 and not even used ones go for 80$. When you talk about the spring swap is it just just the springs or the cushions as well too because in your pic there seems to be two spring holes on the gwm5610 cushion while gw5000 cushion has 1 spring holes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

The 5000's hard plastic cushion has a smaller hole so you'll need to use the spring from the 5000's module.
You could use the 5610's cushion in the 5000, but not visa-versa.
The 2nd hole is in the 5610 is for RC or something, there is only 1 spring. 

Is that clear?


----------



## kevio

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Trying to mod my gw5000 to be a self made gw5000b. Turning the positive display negative is out of the question so I'd like to know squares who have modules that are compatible with the gw5000. Price really isn't an issue. Thank you and stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure I understand why turning the positive display into negative won't work. You can just switch the alignment of the top polarizer and that should turn the display negative. The downside of doing this is that you'll lose the box that circles the date.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Well there's two reasons. 

1) I want to save the module as the gw5000 is my daily beater. Saving the module just in case in the future I decide to swap out bands and bezels that look good with a positive display. 

2) I haven't had a good experience with making a negative display by myself. I broke all three watches ive tried it on and don't want to risk it with such an expensive watch such as the gw5k.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

kevio said:


> Not sure I understand why turning the positive display into negative won't work. You can just switch the alignment of the top polarizer and that should turn the display negative. The downside of doing this is that you'll lose the box that circles the date.


Well there's two reasons.

1) I want to save the module as the gw5000 is my daily beater. Saving the module just in case in the future I decide to swap out bands and bezels that look good with a positive display.

2) I haven't had a good experience with making a negative display by myself. I broke all three watches ive tried it on and don't want to risk it with such an expensive watch such as the gw5k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Chempop said:


> The 5000's hard plastic cushion has a smaller hole so you'll need to use the spring from the 5000's module.
> You could use the 5610's cushion in the 5000, but not visa-versa.
> The 2nd hole is in the 5610 is for RC or something, there is only 1 spring.
> 
> Is that clear?


Crystal. Thanks for the clarification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Just turned this GW-M5610BB orange!
















Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Nice one @sodamonkey will be great for halloween if you celebrate it! Glass almost has a spiderweb looking design too 🕷🕸🎃


----------



## sodamonkey

Chempop said:


> Nice one @sodamonkey will be great for halloween if you celebrate it! Glass almost has a spiderweb looking design too


Yeah, the solar panel is similar to the one in the G-6900KG too, and probably others I guess?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

Finally got this together!

Swapped the bezel and bracelet on my GMW-B5000D-1ER for a Gen Casio DLC bezel from the TCF-1 and strap from the B5000-1ER.

Question now is - do I get the DLC bracelet too












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> Finally got this together!
> 
> Swapped the bezel and bracelet on my GMW-B5000D-1ER for a Gen Casio DLC bezel from the TCF-1 and strap from the B5000-1ER.
> 
> Question now is - *do I get the DLC bracelet too*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it that was a rhetorical question Scott.


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> I take it that was a rhetorical question Scott.


I'm actually not sure! Really liking how it looks on the resin strap.

Actually, who am I kidding 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> I'm actually not sure! Really liking how it looks on the resin strap.
> 
> Actually, who am I kidding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of us!

Edit,

I have a DLC bracelet incoming for my neg- display


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> None of us!
> 
> Edit,
> 
> I have a DLC bracelet incoming for my neg- display
> 
> View attachment 15326280


Is that the DLC bracelet on your positive Ken ?

Looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_RBU

I have a negative display GW-B5600 (Module 3461) and just ordered a positive display GMW-B5000 (Module 3459). Does anyone know if you I can do a straight swap of these modules? The function the same apart from just the STN display on the 3461. I made a little G-Shock equation to show you what i mean...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

R_RBU said:


> I have a negative display GW-B5600 (Module 3461) and just ordered a positive display GMW-B5000 (Module 3459). Does anyone know if you I can do a straight swap of these modules? The function the same apart from just the STN display on the 3461. I made a little G-Shock equation to show you what i mean...
> View attachment 15326779


You could do what I did and buy a negative display gmwb5000, keep the module, sell the hardware, and buy the new desired hardware off eBay or pacparts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> Is that the DLC bracelet on your positive Ken ?
> 
> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed Scott.. Thanks.


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> It is indeed Scott.. Thanks.


Of course I had to bite the bullet having seen your pic and ordered one from WatchWay last night - should be here in a few days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Original watch look here


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> Of course I had to bite the bullet having seen your pic and ordered one from WatchWay last night - should be here in a few days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered mine from Watchway on Monday evening, it arrived this morning.


----------



## computer_freak

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Trying to mod my gw5000 to be a self made gw5000b. Turning the positive display negative is out of the question so I'd like to know squares who have modules that are compatible with the gw5000. Price really isn't an issue. Thank you and stay safe.


I still have plans for a self made GW-5000B. I'm currently waiting for a heavily damaged GW-5000HR to appear on the internet somewhere, to harvest the backplate, module, springs, cushion and other internal bits and transplant it into a new GW-5000B case assembly.


----------



## Chempop

Quick question for you guys w/the DLC bezel, does it have a red or black 'insulation' (no idea what to call that piece between the bezel and case)?


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> I ordered mine from Watchway on Monday evening, it arrived this morning.


Speedy service. Unfortunately they sent me a bracelet for a GWN-Q1000MC-1A2, Intended for a customer in Smithfield VA. Wonder if he has my GWM-B5KTFC bracelet.


----------



## kenls

Chempop said:


> Quick question for you guys w/the DLC bezel, does it have a red or black 'insulation' (no idea what to call that piece between the bezel and case)?


There you go Chempop, hope this helps.


----------



## Chempop

kenls said:


> There you go Chempop, hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 15327870


Strange, I looked at this auction for a TFC-1 Porter, and it definitely shows a *RED *one...

I received my combi springs bars from pacparts so I can reinstall my gold bracelet on my 5035E.


----------



## kenls

Chempop said:


> Strange, I looked at this auction for a TFC-1 Porter, and it definitely shows a *RED *one...
> 
> I received my combi springs bars from pacparts so I can reinstall my gold bracelet on my 5035E.
> 
> View attachment 15327928


Ah, I see what you mean. Both my GMW-B5K's were originally resin strapped models, so black IP (+ve) and silver (-ve) bezelled. The rear of the +ve I showed previously. Here's the rear of the -ve with a red spacer.


----------



## Chempop

@kenls Wait, do you have a black IP bezel and DLC bracelet on your positive display?

Just to clarify, because the stock TCFC-1 bezel has a red bumper (yes I'm calling it something different every time), I want to be clear if the loose ones people are buying do as well, or if it's black.

In other news, the journey is *FINALLY *complete, my GW5000 and DW5035 are complete! As envision when I ordered the steel sets on May 5th, here they are.. look carefully in the 2nd pic to see me smiling 


















Really happy with how they turned out, what a pain in the ass, but hopefully those wanting to put steel on their screwbacks now know how to proceed due to the obstacles with I ran into fitting the bracelets (buy the 4th gen from G-refit, or possibly the 5000mm from the other sellers, avoid the 5600mm bracelet size).


----------



## kenls

Chempop said:


> @kenls Wait, do you have a black IP bezel and DLC bracelet on your positive display?
> 
> Just to clarify, because the stock TCFC-1 bezel has a red bumper (yes I'm calling it something different every time), I want to be clear if the loose ones people are buying do as well, or if it's black.
> 
> In other news, the journey is *FINALLY *complete, my GW5000 and DW5035 are complete! As envision when I ordered the steel sets on May 5th, here they are.. look carefully in the 2nd pic to see me smiling
> 
> View attachment 15328014
> 
> View attachment 15328016
> 
> 
> Really happy with how they turned out, what a pain in the ass, but hopefully those wanting to put steel on their screwbacks now know how to proceed due to the obstacles with I ran into fitting the bracelets (buy the 4th gen from G-refit, or possibly the 5000mm from the other sellers, avoid the 5600mm bracelet size).


Both of my GMW-B5K's now have DLC bezels. The +ve has a matching DLC bracelet.
The -ve will eventually have a DLC bracelet too when the order mishap is resolved.

The +ve's IP bezel is held as a spare. If I'm brave enough, I may "distress" it.

Both DLC bezels were purchased from Watchway and TikTox (sister companies). Neither of the bezels came with a spacer. The spacers on my GMW-B5Ks are the ones that originally came with the watches.


----------



## Chempop

kenls said:


> Neither of the bezels came with a spacer


AHHHH now it all makes sense! For some reason I thought they were adhered to the bezel, thanks so much for answering my questions.


----------



## kenls

Chempop said:


> AHHHH now it all makes sense! For some reason I thought they were adhered to the bezel, thanks so much for answering my questions.


You're welcome. Apologies if I confused the issue in an earlier post.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Anybody know if tiktox ever restocks their inventory? I held out on buying a bracelet and bezel set.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Hi guys, so much inspiration in this thread!

Ordered MFG kit in "used black" to put on my basic GWM 5610. Wondering if the pertruding links that fix to the case would stick out too much, making lug-to-lug wider, which would be an issue for my 6.7 in. wrists. (Paging @adamvelasco who had similar issue, any news?). If that would be the case, ill leave it on resin while putting the metal bezel.



popdog said:


> You're better off doing what I did, which is just to shave down the point with a file, which removes any pressure and allows the lug to rotate freely because it's no longer getting caught on the bezel or watch case. This is a 5 minute mod that makes the strap work fine on smaller wrists.
> 
> View attachment 15173393


@popdog , is this mod safe to keep the robustness of a gshock watch? i feel like it's going to affect the force one can apply to a strap.



Barbababa said:


> I just got a "nicotine" yellow bezel and strap on my 5610. I'm thinking of dying it to a clear yellow and put it on a all blach 5610bb, time will tell...


@Barbababa , where did you get it from? The strap looks amazing, very summer-y. I would gladly use it as is if i can get my hands on it.

Some common questions from you dear gshock lovers:

after researching the this thread, i learned that the softest resin strap would be the one for the model GWM5000 and it should fit on 5610. found one on tictox but with golden hardware. where to look for a genereic silver?
how is bezel quality among 3rd party sellers? the MFG "used black" is coming soon but i wonder if other sellers offer better quality at a not much higher price?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

5610 with battered metal outfit.


----------



## Chempop

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Ordered MFG kit in "used black" to put on my basic GWM 5610. Wondering if the pertruding links that fix to the case would stick out too much, making lug-to-lug wider, which would be an issue for my 6.7 in. wrists.


You should be fine, it won't be as form fitting as a combi bracelet, but I have 6.5 wrist and I don't mind the steel strap on a 5600 which is wider lug-to-lug than the 5610.



Gl3nS1m0n said:


> after researching the this thread, i learned that the softest resin strap would be the one for the model GWM5000 and it should fit on 5610. found one on tictox but with golden hardware. where to look for a genereic silver?


I think you are mistaking models, the GW5000 (no 'M') is the strap people tend to put on their squares.
GW-5000 Resin strap, Resin - Tiktox (EU shop)
PacParts: 91087090203 (USA shop)



Gl3nS1m0n said:


> how is bezel quality among 3rd party sellers? the MFG "used black" is coming soon but i wonder if other sellers offer better quality at a not much higher price?


I haven't bought from them, but most 3rd party sellers are getting theirs from the same factory I think, the differences lie in what generation they carry, and some may not really know. People seem to be very happy with MFG.

Glad you enjoye the thread and be sure to post some pics once it's all said and done.


----------



## adamvelasco

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Hi guys, so much inspiration in this thread!
> 
> Ordered MFG kit in "used black" to put on my basic GWM 5610. Wondering if the pertruding links that fix to the case would stick out too much, making lug-to-lug wider, which would be an issue for my 6.7 in. wrists. (Paging @adamvelasco who had similar issue, any news?). If that would be the case, ill leave it on resin while putting the metal bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im still waiting for the gold bracelet and bezel that I ordered like 19 days ago. At this point I forgot that it's coming.. will update when it gets here


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> I ordered mine from Watchway on Monday evening, it arrived this morning.


Mine arrived today.

Had to put it on of course!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> Had to put it on of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Scott. Still waiting on my correct bracelet arriving.


----------



## Dxnnis

Scott. said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> Had to put it on of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> Very nice Scott. Still waiting on my correct bracelet arriving.


Thanks Ken

Hopefully yours won't be much longer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kol

Switched to a combi v2 today. Some quick initial impressions:

-v2 fits me better because I was in between micro adjustments
-v2 looks more modern since it resembles the titanium squares
-v1 feels higher quality and heavier; prob the middle pinks are metal vs all plastic on v2
-v1 is more comfortable because of the narrower width

I will eventually move the v2 to my 5035 and the v1 back onto gw5k

if I were to choose one, I would prob choose the v2 (mainly cause it fits me better)


----------



## Barbababa

This is a combination of the case and bezel from a GW-B5600BC-1*B*ER and the module from the brother GW-B5600BC-1ER and on a GW-5000 strap. It have become my go-to for "descrete and sturdy".








This is on the other side of the "descrete" spectrum. GW-M5610 with neg display in a sunflower yellow dyed bezel & band, and in a goldcovered case


----------



## kenls

Getting impatient now. Waiting on the post arriving. If it doesn't arrive today, then, he'll need to wait 'til Monday.


----------



## Dxnnis

Best of luck Ken, look forward to your WRUW when it arrives


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Best of luck Ken, look forward to your WRUW when it arrives


Looks it'll be Monday now.


----------



## kenls

Oh, ye of little faith Ken! (Where's @memento_mori when you need him?)

Swap complete. I love my matched pair.


----------



## Dxnnis

Looking pretty slick Ken


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Looking pretty slick Ken


Cheers Dxnnis


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15332232
> 
> This is a combination of the case and bezel from a GW-B5600BC-1*B*ER and the module from the brother GW-B5600BC-1ER and on a GW-5000 strap. It have become my go-to for "descrete and sturdy".
> View attachment 15332234
> 
> This is on the other side of the "descrete" spectrum. GW-M5610 with neg display in a sunflower yellow dyed bezel & band, and in a goldcovered case


Gorgeous! Where can one get the bezel and case? Looks rare.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

kenls said:


> Oh, ye of little faith Ken! (Where's @memento_mori when you need him?)
> 
> Swap complete. I love my matched pair.
> 
> View attachment 15332366


Very nice!

Do you have a favourite Ken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Scott. said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you have a favourite Ken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I do Scott. I've just not bought it yet. 

(I'm a sucker for neg- displays)


----------



## lam1611

Got back on the G Shock train (to give you an idea of how long ago I stepped off it, I have over 40 batteries to replace!  
So, I started with one of the biggest, coolest (to me) change since my leave of absence: METALLICS.
I ordered a full metal kit for my red G-LIDE 5600 (which, to be honest, I had not worn much even before I got out of the G Game). When I saw what it looked like with the silver bezel, I was blown away! No need to add the metal bracelet - this things looks SO COOL! And it wears very nicely with a nice "head" combined to the soft strap.
















While I was at it, I also started replacing batteries (long way to go still) and changed two Camo 6900 (same thing, I never liked them so much, almost never wore them) into Jellyfishes. Still of restricted use (day at the pool&#8230; that sort of thing), but at least a pleasure to look at now. 
Yeah, I know it's off-topic, but as a post reader, I never complain about more eye candy&#8230;


----------



## Barbababa

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Gorgeous! Where can one get the bezel and case? Looks rare.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The bezel was a jelly from a gw5625e that turned in to something nicotine yellow, so I dyed it sunflower yellow. The case is covered in leaf-gold that a friend gave me, so it sure is rare ;-)


----------



## adamvelasco

adamvelasco said:


> Im still waiting for the gold bracelet and bezel that I ordered like 19 days ago. At this point I forgot that it's coming.. will update when it gets here


alright, it's here. The quick release spring bars were just not springing into place so I used some other spring bars I had lying around. I also feel that the little lever would've dig into my wrists anyways since I wear my watches slightly loose and they move around.
Concerning my 6" wrists, the fit is decent. Refer to the photos to see. I tried my best to showcase it. This is about the maximum lug to lug I'd go on any watch. I just have to live with some watches being bulky on me, but I'm blessed to have a perfect wrist for vintage timepieces.
The gold caseback, gold screws, and gold pushers came in clutch! I didn't want a two tone thing going on. This is my perfect gaudy piece to complement my black everyday square.
Shipping took about 30 days from China to US.












































EDIT: I think every photo showed up twice. I don't know how to fix that since it doesn't show double photos when I edit.


----------



## Chempop

@adamvelasco Looks awesome, am I not mistaken that you put the stock gold LCD back into this one (the right choice imho)! Glad you found a solution to the dreaded quick release springbars -- I still have nightmares about them. You were lucky to have thin springbars laying around, the standard resin band ones don't fit the stainless band in my experience.

My gaudy gold says hello:


----------



## Fullers1845

So, my Alix order of Titanium Camo bezel/bracelet got cancelled because my payment couldn't be processed? Have decided to wait a bit. But damn, the metal squares are calling my name!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Here's my DW5025 "Rising White" (is that the official name or just adopted?)

As previously mentioned I'm not a white watch person and previously had it on an aged band and bezel, but today I decided to stick a Titanium Bezel (AliX) and a Combi V2...


----------



## Chempop

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Here's my DW5025 "Rising White" (is that the official name or just adopted?)
> 
> As previously mentioned I'm not a white watch person and previously had it on an aged band and bezel, but today I decided to stick a Titanium Bezel (AliX) and a Combi V2...
> View attachment 15339059


That looks amazing, I really want a 5025 or 5030.. some day.
That titanium bezel looks resin, is it really mat IRL or just the lighting?
I'm excited about getting my first V2 combi tomorrow!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Chempop said:


> That looks amazing, I really want a 5025 or 5030.. some day.
> That titanium bezel looks resin, is it really mat IRL or just the lighting?
> I'm excited about getting my first V2 combi tomorrow!


Yeh matt finish to the sides and to the band, with a gloss front edge where the lettering is, flows nicely to the Combi


----------



## adamvelasco

Chempop said:


> That looks amazing, I really want a 5025 or 5030.. some day.
> That titanium bezel looks resin, is it really mat IRL or just the lighting?
> I'm excited about getting my first V2 combi tomorrow!


From what I've seen, the DW5600/5000 bezels will have a finish like the official titanium models (matte sides, glossy top surface)

The 5610 bezels will have glossy sides and a brushed top surface.


----------



## Daddy Pig

eternalmetal said:


> I found the stock strap to be a bit gaudy, so I decided to put a Nato on it.


Hello,

That was an awesome modification, I really like it, a lot.

The nato goes perfect with the colors, but what I like the most are the adapters; small and basic design that does the job.

I did the same, sort of, with the 5600 Black Black, but with the bulky adapters, I like the resulting product, but now I have a new perspective with those adapters of yours, I think they look better... mine will remain the same though, in future maybe I'll upgrade.

Tschüss









Sent from my SM-A207M using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

GMWB swaperooo.....

Blue, I think works much better with a positive display because of the grey lettering on the bezel, imo.




























_"boys support boys"_


----------



## MrG

I aged my gwx5700CS


http://imgur.com/FOIiBxK


----------



## MrMundy

tron edition band and bezel is out lmao


----------



## mougino

MrMundy said:


> tron edition band and bezel is out lmao


Already got it. Not bad quality and reasonably easy to size & fit.


----------



## Chempop

Long post incoming~~

A bit of an enigma this one, after giving the member who spotted this time to decide, my curiousity could not be tamed and I went for it. At first I though the LCD was simply reversed to a positive display, but the seller told me it was a module (and bracelet) swap with another watch.. funny how it was listen as _not modified. _Usually with red flags I turn away, however the seller's communication with me felt very honest. I asked if the backlight had a graphic, thinking it might have been from a B5600GZ... nope... so I figured the lighting in his photos were not showing that it was actually the module from the yellow/gold tinted B5600BC-1ER.

I dug around and found a pic on reddit of someone who did a module swap with the yellow positive display and expected the same from the auction... but wait it was NOT what I expected at all 
Here's the comparison pic:









So I started to dissect it but I couldn't tell if the module and LCD had been tampered with, I personally have not messed with polarizing filters, but the seller assured me he had not tampered with it beyond a module swap... I was waiting to hear back from him hoping to find out where the watch came from... I started theorize what was going on...

















Sidebar: This is my first V2 Combi bracelet, I like it. As a fan of the V1, if I had to choose between the two, I think it's a toss up.

As for the mirror blue dial, it's a very fun and youthful design, it goes with the bluetooth theme nicely. I'm surprised with how much I like wearing this watch so far. It occured to me that the mirror blue and gold are upgrades to the somewhat rare yellow acid and sky blue GW-M5610 (MD-2 and MD-9).

I have a few ideas if I were to repurpose the combi and put new resin on it. 
Excuse the sloppy cut and paste:










So once the seller got back to me about where the watch came from, it all clicked! He got it from the ebay store gshockparts who happens to specialize in... wait for it.. custom _tinted + polorized LCDs!_
Probably obvious to some of you, but I had no idea this was a thing.

Upon taking it out for a walk, I also was once again surprised by this mutant of a watch:










Seeing the LCD with polarized sunglasses, I get a sweet blue digit negative LCD!

or depending on the angle of my wrist... black digits on a positive WTF???










So to wrap it up, I like this watch a lot. It's unusual and probably one of a kind. I think in the end I'll just but a black bezel w/blue letters and call it a day.

I named it _B5600DrManhattan (_from the incredible comic/movie/HBOseries Watchmen)

_






















_

Thanks for reading and allowing me to share!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

During lockdown I went on a spending spree, buying multiple squares, and multiple bits to mod them, however the thought of constantly swapping bits about makes me worry about wear and tear on the bezel screws holes, or scratching the cases, or damage to strap lugs etc, so I've decided to try and make some of the mods more permanent, by way of making some parts less compatible with some watches...

I've painted the lettering red on my Titanium Bezel, so now it lives forever on my gw-b5600hr, previously that watch had spent time in a black aged band and bezel, which looked great, but the point of buying the HR was the red links on the combi band, so I've also painted the lettering on the aged band Gold, and that now lives on my dw5025, which has gold pushers and display details...

EDIT: Scratched off the gold lettering back to black and put Aged Copper on the 5025 instead, thats the final final mod for that watch 

Very subtle mod as it's still close to original, but with the nice gloss finish on the otherwise matt bezel


----------



## Chempop

@BeefyMcWhatNow Awesome, those both look great!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Chempop said:


> @BeefyMcWhatNow Awesome, those both look great!


Cheers, I'm all but finished acquiring all the models I want, I do like the new 5600dr that I mocked up on the other thread with a stainless bezel, and I want an original dw5000, that's my finish line


----------



## Chempop

Considering ordering complementary red and blue letter bezels and matching bands for these 2 squares. 
What do you guys think? Ordering the replacements would cost around $75... the color bands aren't exactly cheap. The thought was since I have plenty of all black B&B sqaures, it might be fun to add a plash of color while still retaining some cohesion. I have one other crazy idea kicking around for something that hasn't arrived yet... wait I thought I was on a buying BAN?!?! 😂










(excuse the really sloppy cut and paste) 😋


----------



## Dxnnis

Have to say they both look pretty awesome to me, nice ideas @Chempop
Particularly like the red


----------



## babyivan

Ordered the kolar/tfg bezel off of tik tox for my neg. display resin strap gmw. A little pricey ($80ish), but worth it, imo.

I will use the gold hardware off of one of my 35th anniv. Gees to finish it off....

Pics to come 









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## rahnyut

Hey guys, realized I havent posted photos to the bit I posted earlier -- apologies haha

My earlier post --

New g-shock owner, i spired by this thread haha and decided to post

I really liked my g-5600 positive display, but wanted bluetooth and atomic time

So i got these parts together:


Module & screen: GW-B5600BC-1
Pos display, but ugly yellow Dial

Glass & Dial: GW-B5600HR-1
For that classic "M5610-ish look"

Bezel & strap: DW-5600BBM-2
For IMO the best navy set Gshock has

And this has been on my wrist ever since: 

And with photos now!


----------



## Chempop

rahnyut said:


> Hey guys, realized I havent posted photos to the bit I posted earlier -- apologies haha
> 
> My earlier post --
> 
> New g-shock owner, i spired by this thread haha and decided to post
> 
> I really liked my g-5600 positive display, but wanted bluetooth and atomic time
> 
> So i got these parts together:
> 
> Module & screen: GW-B5600BC-1
> Pos display, but ugly yellow Dial
> 
> Glass & Dial: GW-B5600HR-1
> For that classic "M5610-ish look"
> 
> Bezel & strap: DW-5600BBM-2
> For IMO the best navy set Gshock has
> 
> And this has been on my wrist ever since:
> 
> And with photos now!


Very nice @rahnyut, I've been curious to see the yellow tinted display in the HR case, it looks very good.
I agree the gold dial isn't for everyone. Did you put the combi-bracelet to use?


----------



## rahnyut

@Chempop Thanks! I've also seen it in the GWB5600 BB-1 case (the all black one), which also looks quite nice. On your question: There is a healthy 2ndhand market here in Indonesia, which I managed to trade for the DW-5600-BB2 strap and bezel


----------



## Chempop

@rahnyut I can only imagine what type of confused replies I would receive if I messaged anyone I know: "let's get together and trade some straps and bezels for our squares?" 😂


----------



## kenls

Posted this over on the GBX-100 thread. Slapped a V1 combi on my GBX-100. I think the textured links on the band complement the buttons.


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Posted this over on the GBX-100 thread. Slapped a V1 combi on my GBX-100. I think the textured links on the band complement the buttons.
> 
> View attachment 15359524
> 
> 
> View attachment 15359525
> 
> 
> View attachment 15359526


Definitely works with the buttons, but the OE strap is spectacular. It's soft, well ventilated and easy to size right, thanks to the tighter placement of adjustment holes.

Question: does the combi fit 100% perfect on the lugs, or is there some play like the newer style strap/quick release)springbars (GA2100 for eg)?

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> Definitely works with the buttons, but the OE strap is spectacular. It's soft, well ventilated and easy to size right, thanks to the tighter placement of adjustment holes.
> 
> Question: does the combi fit 100% perfect on the lugs, or is there some play like the newer style strap/quick release)springbars (GA2100 for eg)?
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Whilst I wholeheartedly agree that the original strap is (almost) spectacular, I don't really like straps, I am a bracelet fan.

Answer: Yes, fits 100%, no play. Never had a GA2100 so can't comment. I used the springbars from the GBX, they were a tight fit in the combi but a surprisingly and relatively easier fit than I thought it might be.

Edit: having looked again a little more closely, the strap is maybe a little less than 1mm shy of each end of the bezel. No biggie and almost unnoticeable. Best seen in the second of the 3 shots.


----------



## Dxnnis

All being well then the strap for the GBX will fit most other G's, there's something to think about. Wonder how long before that happens lol.
And yes it does go well Ken, you got it done as you said you would earlier,
enjoy mate


----------



## Chempop

Hey guys, long shot here but I thought I'd ask anyway.

Does anyone own these two models?
I would love to know if the bezel of the 5600PR-4 matches the blue band of the 5610MD-2
I know the pics looks different, but I *never *trust stock pics.
Fingers crossed someone can ease my mind here, thanks in advance!


----------



## computer_freak

@Chempop I know that Casio doesn't really have default colours, even the color black can be a bit different depending on the model. Especially with the Parra being a collab I wouldn't count on it.

Also, but you already know this, the M5610 bezel will not fit the DW-5600.


----------



## Chempop

computer_freak said:


> Also, but you already know this, the M5610 bezel will not fit the DW-5600.


That's axactly why I'm trying to pair them to fit my custom blue B5600. I'm going to assume they don't match, unless someone magically has both and speaks up.


----------



## Senorzebra

Has anyone nodded a positive display onto the gold full metal gmwb5000gd-9? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Chempop said:


> Personally the distressed stainless isn't for me.


Time to eat my words @BeefyMcWhatNow ? 
I used your pics to make this mockup for an idea I had with my 5030C... what do you think?
At first I was considering rose gold, but then I remembered your pics and thought it might match the accents, seems like they were made for each other. The retro copper seem to be hard to find, you might be getting a PM at some point!












Senorzebra said:


> Has anyone nodded a positive display onto the gold full metal gmwb5000gd-9?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


There is a version of the gold w/positive display, but it's a limited edition 35th anniversary and quite pricey.


----------



## Chempop

Have you guys seen the 5th generation steel band and bezel? I guess enough customers blew the whistle about the springbar compatibility catastrophe 

I wonder if this will be the normal solution once they sell out of 3rd/4th gen.
This pic had me 😭


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Chempop said:


> Time to eat my words @BeefyMcWhatNow ?
> I used your pics to make this mockup for an idea I had with my 5030C... what do you think?
> At first I was considering rose gold, but then I remembered your pics and thought it might match the accents, seems like they were made for each other. The retro copper seem to be hard to find, you might be getting a PM at some point!
> 
> View attachment 15364655
> 
> 
> There is a version of the gold w/positive display, but it's a limited edition 35th anniversary and quite pricey.


As it happens my retro copper band is now home to ny 5025 rising white, which looks similar to this but negative, 
I swap this one between the retro copper and retro black, but I agree the detailing on the display sits almost perfectly with the copper


----------



## Chempop

Looks great @BeefyMcWhatNow . I've decided to hold off on the aged copper for the time being. I'm learning a silly lesson for the second (or third) time, which is that I'm right between the 5th and 6th hole on screwback squares. On goes the combi-V2! I'm enjoying my DW5030 much more now, sooo comfortable.


----------



## rahnyut

btw Chempop, just scrolled up and saw this post, sorry for being late to the party

The person that worked on this is a true madlad -- I have personally broken a 3461 module trying to replace the back polarizer (Not the one in front, the one behind the LCD diffuser sheet)
*
I'm guessing he did a 1) Front polarizer 90 degree swap, and 2) added a blue colored filter to the back polarizer, then closed the module back up again*

What makes it doubly crazy though, is the backlight that is on the 3461 - they've gone back to micro-LEDs (I like the "breathing" effect on the auto-backlight) that are attached by these teeeensssyyyy springs - added on top of that, the LEDs only attach one way

Can't imagine the steady hands that guy must have had -- hold on to that module with care



Chempop said:


> Long post incoming~~
> 
> A bit of an enigma this one, after giving the member who spotted this time to decide, my curiousity could not be tamed and I went for it. At first I though the LCD was simply reversed to a positive display, but the seller told me it was a module (and bracelet) swap with another watch.. funny how it was listen as _not modified. _Usually with red flags I turn away, however the seller's communication with me felt very honest. I asked if the backlight had a graphic, thinking it might have been from a B5600GZ... nope... so I figured the lighting in his photos were not showing that it was actually the module from the yellow/gold tinted B5600BC-1ER.
> 
> I dug around and found a pic on reddit of someone who did a module swap with the yellow positive display and expected the same from the auction... but wait it was NOT what I expected at all
> Here's the comparison pic:
> View attachment 15349936
> 
> 
> So I started to dissect it but I couldn't tell if the module and LCD had been tampered with, I personally have not messed with polarizing filters, but the seller assured me he had not tampered with it beyond a module swap... I was waiting to hear back from him hoping to find out where the watch came from... I started theorize what was going on...
> 
> View attachment 15349937
> View attachment 15349939
> 
> 
> Sidebar: This is my first V2 Combi bracelet, I like it. As a fan of the V1, if I had to choose between the two, I think it's a toss up.
> 
> As for the mirror blue dial, it's a very fun and youthful design, it goes with the bluetooth theme nicely. I'm surprised with how much I like wearing this watch so far. It occured to me that the mirror blue and gold are upgrades to the somewhat rare yellow acid and sky blue GW-M5610 (MD-2 and MD-9).
> 
> I have a few ideas if I were to repurpose the combi and put new resin on it.
> Excuse the sloppy cut and paste:
> 
> View attachment 15349985
> 
> 
> So once the seller got back to me about where the watch came from, it all clicked! He got it from the ebay store gshockparts who happens to specialize in... wait for it.. custom _tinted + polorized LCDs!_
> Probably obvious to some of you, but I had no idea this was a thing.
> 
> Upon taking it out for a walk, I also was once again surprised by this mutant of a watch:
> 
> View attachment 15349979
> 
> 
> Seeing the LCD with polarized sunglasses, I get a sweet blue digit negative LCD!
> 
> or depending on the angle of my wrist... black digits on a positive WTF???
> 
> View attachment 15349980
> 
> 
> So to wrap it up, I like this watch a lot. It's unusual and probably one of a kind. I think in the end I'll just but a black bezel w/blue letters and call it a day.
> 
> I named it _B5600DrManhattan (_from the incredible comic/movie/HBOseries Watchmen)
> 
> _
> View attachment 15349981
> View attachment 15349982
> 
> View attachment 15349983
> _
> 
> Thanks for reading and allowing me to share!


----------



## Chempop

rahnyut said:


> I'm guessing he did a 1) Front polarizer 90 degree swap, and 2) added a blue colored filter to the back polarizer, then closed the module back up again


Interesting possibility, but I suspect the mod might have used a single color polarizer such as the ones seen in this video. I couldn't tell you for sure because I have never attempted to mess with polarizers. I had reached out to the seller who did the original mod, mainly wondering if removing his filter would revert the watch to stock -- his reply:

_"Yes every polarizer is with glue to the lcd, you can remove and to get back to negative you need to replace this what is there with black one, if you only remove this one you not gonna be see another."_

Sounds like he only does each variant once.


----------



## rahnyut

Chempop said:


> Sounds like he only does each variant once.


Darn it, was going to ask if I could procure a similar module


----------



## Chempop

So who knows where to buy tinted polarization film with the adhesive?


----------



## Chempop

Chempop said:


> So who knows where to buy tinted polarization film with the adhesive?


Found em!


----------



## G-Shock Absorber

G-Shock 5600bb chrome edition with glow-in-the-dark clothes. Sorry for the poor quality glowing shot; my phone camera doesn't do so well in low light.
The glow effect in real life is actually surprisingly strong. ...In a dark environment it makes you look like you've just stepped out a nuclear laboratory.


----------



## JaredNish

Only custom I have so far.


----------



## Chempop

JaredNish said:


> Only custom I have so far.


You sure about that?  They are _both _very nice. 
How many B5Ks are you up to now? 

I should have a 2nd case arriving tomorrow and I'm going to call my collection "done, for now.."


----------



## Fullers1845

JaredNish said:


> Only custom I have so far.
> View attachment 15370594
> View attachment 15370595
> View attachment 15370597


That's hot! Ti or SS?


----------



## dimidragon

Mild mod...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Kolar bezel arrived from tiktox:









Had extra gold hardware, wasn't sure if I was going to use that or the black. Did a half and half comparison:









Finished results:

















Ended up using the black hardware; including the tang and buckle (had some 35th anniversary parts, but ultimately preferred all black):









Originally, his was a G1 that I mixed and mashed with a G2 (quite pleased with the blue/black pos. display).

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Chempop

Looks great @babyivan !


----------



## babyivan

Chempop said:


> Looks great @babyivan !


Thanks!! @Chempop 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

Your the Blingmaster @babyivan 
Looks great


----------



## dgaddis

Here's the silver/positive version of what @babyivan just posted haha.

I recently swapped a plain silver bezel onto my GMW-B5000G-1. I like it! Nice change of pace from the DLC bezel it has worn for the last year. I didn't bother buying silver screws, and besides I think the black looks fine w/the black buttons and resin strap.


----------



## babyivan

dgaddis said:


> Here's the silver/positive version of what @babyivan just posted haha.
> 
> I recently swapped a plain silver bezel onto my GMW-B5000G-1. I like it! Nice change of pace from the DLC bezel it has worn for the last year. I didn't bother buying silver screws, and besides I think the black looks fine w/the black buttons and resin strap.


Haha, AWESOME! @dgaddis

I think it looks great with the black screws, actually prefer it. It gives it a more tool-like appearance.

I'm assuming you're still using the black buckle and strap keeper from the G1?

At first I thought it would look better if it matched the bezel, but also preferred black over the gold pieces (I have spare 35 anniv. bits, as seen above).

I wasn't trying to make a kolar omage, so having even those little differences helps to make it more unique.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## dgaddis

babyivan said:


> Haha, AWESOME! @dgaddis
> 
> I think it looks great with the black screws, actually prefer it. It gives it a more tool-like appearance.
> 
> I'm assuming you're still using the black buckle and strap keeper from the G1?
> 
> At first I thought it would look better if it matched the bezel, but also preferred black over the gold pieces (I have spare 35 anniv. bits, as seen above).
> 
> I wasn't trying to make a kolar omage, so having even those little differences helps to make it more unique.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


I kept the black buckle, it blends in with the black strap, so I think it looks good no matter what bezel you put on it. I'm not using the metal keeper, I've got a black silicone keeper off a Barton Elite Silicone strap. The Barton straps come with two keepers, I only need one, so I put the extra on the G and it fits perfectly. Just snug enough so it doesn't move around.


----------



## babyivan

dgaddis said:


> I kept the black buckle, it blends in with the black strap, so I think it looks good no matter what bezel you put on it. I'm not using the metal keeper, I've got a black silicone keeper off a Barton Elite Silicone strap. The Barton straps come with two keepers, I only need one, so I put the extra on the G and it fits perfectly. Just snug enough so it doesn't move around.


Awesome.

I tried it with a rubber keeper at first myself, but then thought the metal buckle matches the buttons and the buckle; and it's already not-so perfect, so might as well keep it on.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Chempop

I am waiting on a pacparts orders, one of the items is the 'acid' yellow bezel from the new DW5600TGA-9.
My hope is that it matches the GWM5610MD-9 band that I currently have on my custom 'key lime' G-5600CC.

Either B5600BC would look great but to mix the black case with yellow module would be perfection:


----------



## Chempop

I think I'm going to get a little crazy with my next mod, GLS5600KL. Instead of the colorful bracelet I'm thinking of using a clear or black jelly band with colorful buckle and keeper. Should be a fun one! 

p.s. G-fob will love it


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Popped by to show my finished mod on my gw5000. Changed it from a positive to a negative display. Thank you @Chempop for the guidance and knowledge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice job @Dr_Driggy98 looking good  👍


----------



## dgaddis

The Bluetooth module isn't a direct swap with the solar/atomic/non-bluetooth module, right?


----------



## Dxnnis

dgaddis said:


> The Bluetooth module isn't a direct swap with the solar/atomic/non-bluetooth module, right?


Don't think the Bluetooth 3461 and 3159 are compatible


----------



## dgaddis

Dxnnis said:


> Don't think the Bluetooth 3461 and 3159 are compatible


Surely someone's tried it though, right? Has anyone tried putting a bluetooth module into a GW-5000 for example? That's a watch a lot of people want. Surely there's plenty of folks that have both and could try it just to see if it works.


----------



## Dxnnis

I think it has been tried by someone, I might be wrong but sure I seen it somewhere


----------



## Chempop

Even if it fit, the solar panels are different and I don't think the module would recharge.


----------



## kevio

The main issue is with the solar panel and the placement of the leads that connect the module to the solar panel. I haven't measured them yet but I was thinking that the film type solar panel could fit into the metal case of the GW-5000 but it would have to be held in place with double sided tape. It would attach to the back of the crystal. 

The 3461/3459 and 3159 (with plastic frame) are effectively the same size with same button placements so my guess is that the 3461/3459 modules would fit in the GW-5000 case. I don't have an extra 3459 module and GW-5000 otherwise I'd give this a try. If only Casio would hurry up and build a true GW-5000 replacement.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Here's my DW5610su, these come with a negative display, but I've swapped in my 1545 module from my 5600e, I've kept the rest of the 1545 watch just in case I decide in future to flip it as it's one of the earliest non-screwback with the italic font "Shock Resist" on the battery cover


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

dgaddis said:


> Surely someone's tried it though, right? Has anyone tried putting a bluetooth module into a GW-5000 for example? That's a watch a lot of people want. Surely there's plenty of folks that have both and could try it just to see if it works.


I have asked this question a while back and i got a "No" from experienced users.


----------



## dgaddis

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> I have asked this question a while back and i got a "No" from experienced users.


I found a vid of a module swap for a GW-5000 and indeed the solar panel contacts are not in the same place, they're further apart. So even if a new Bluetooth module would fit in the car the solar panel would need swapping too...which most people seem to think is essentially impossible.


----------



## Fullers1845

Finally got a metal kit for my GW-5000. Happy so far with look and fit. But those dang spring bars...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Fullers1845 said:


> Finally got a metal kit for my GW-5000. Happy so far with look at fit. But those dang spring bars...


From experience the spring bars were a b****h and a half to put on with the bezel on. I would highly recommend completely taking apart the watch, cleaning the watch, putting the bracelet on with the easy release springbars that come with the kit, then putting on the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Looks nice @Fullers1845 , I hope you are happy with the outcome. The blue looks nice and bright in your pics. I've seen ones that are more deep navy, maybe it's just different lighting, but I don't think so.

Don't get me started on the springbars and bracelet design


----------



## emontierth

Possibly a dumb question: where’s the best place to find these types of “metal kits?” I’ve spent some time looking around on pacparts, ticktox, ali express and others, but I’m not entirely sure what to look for or what the best brands are. I’m fairly new to the g shock world and it’s easy to get in the weeds because there’s so much out there; there are many very similar looking parts but at wildly diverging prices. 

FYI I have a GWM5610. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

i got a kit from alix mfg store, good quality. i think this store is being recommended a lot here.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

emontierth said:


> Possibly a dumb question: where's the best place to find these types of "metal kits?" I've spent some time looking around on pacparts, ticktox, ali express and others, but I'm not entirely sure what to look for or what the best brands are. I'm fairly new to the g shock world and it's easy to get in the weeds because there's so much out there; there are many very similar looking parts but at wildly diverging prices.
> 
> FYI I have a GWM5610.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard good things about the Vecilon store on allX and I had a good experience with 5600_modify on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> From experience the spring bars were a b****h and a half to put on with the bezel on. I would highly recommend completely taking apart the watch, cleaning the watch, putting the bracelet on with the easy release springbars that come with the kit, then putting on the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, yes. Have replaced resin strap for combi bracelet before and know all about removing the bezel. Unfortunately, it was the quick-release spring bars that presented the problem in this case. Even with the bezel off. Ah well. It is together now, which is all that matters. Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845

Chempop said:


> Looks nice @Fullers1845 , I hope you are happy with the outcome. The blue looks nice and bright in your pics. I've seen ones that are more deep navy, maybe it's just different lighting, but I don't think so.
> 
> Don't get me started on the springbars and bracelet design


I'm with you on the spring bars, brother. The blue is bright on this one. Good thing its my favorite color!


----------



## Fullers1845

emontierth said:


> Possibly a dumb question: where's the best place to find these types of "metal kits?" I've spent some time looking around on pacparts, ticktox, ali express and others, but I'm not entirely sure what to look for or what the best brands are. I'm fairly new to the g shock world and it's easy to get in the weeds because there's so much out there; there are many very similar looking parts but at wildly diverging prices.
> 
> FYI I have a GWM5610.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine from seller "G Refit" on AliExpress. Still want a Titanium camo set...


----------



## dgaddis

FYI if you lose the four tiny springs required for the LED on one of the new Bluetooth modules, I found replacements! Look up Dependable Spring Company on Etsy. They're listed as a lot of 25 micro springs, 0.5mm x 1.1mm.










they're soooooo tiny









they work!!!


----------



## Chempop

YAY @dgaddis with 21 spares, not bad! 

Please be sure to take pics when you do the polarize mod!


----------



## dgaddis

Chempop said:


> YAY @dgaddis with 21 spares, not bad!
> 
> Please be sure to take pics when you do the polarize mod!


Film will be here Monday!


----------



## 3-1-1

Not squares but squarish and probably of interest to some of this crowd...
Metal cases installed on my Royales this weekend, one bronze one SS


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Not a square but here's a ga2100 with an official Casio combi bracelet I made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## iimm

A simple mod: bezel from GMW-B5000V, module from GMW-B5000G.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

I did it!! I converted the display on my GW-B5600HR to positive AND you can still see it while wearing polarized sunglasses. I'll post a how-to tomorrow when I'm at my PC. I'll just say this - it was a PITA and do not want do it ever again haha. I made a bunch of mistakes and will share my "don't do this" in the how-to post. But I think it turned out great.


----------



## Chempop

@dgaddis Awesome! Can't wait to read the tutorial


----------



## Chempop

Guys, any advice would be peachy. I was in the checkout of tictacarea about to pull the trigger on the GWX5700 (w/blue tint on the tide graph) to mod it with some square resin, but I had doubts last minute going back and forth between these possibilities.

I feel like GWX5700 mods are a hidden secret I've just discovered. What a dirt cheap way to make possibily the highest functioning 'square' with a minimal style printed glass. How is this not wildly popular here? 









Anyway, I'm toying with either of these setups (ignore the combi, I'd go resin band). What do you think?


----------



## GaryK30

Chempop said:


> Guys, any advice would be peachy. I was in the checkout of tictacarea about to pull the trigger on the GWX5700 (w/blue tint on the tide graph) to mod it with some square resin, but I had doubts last minute going back and forth between these possibilities.
> 
> I feel like GWX5700 mods are a hidden secret I've just discovered. What a dirt cheap way to make possibily the highest functioning 'square' with a minimal style printed glass. How is this not wildly popular here?
> View attachment 15396554
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm toying with either of these setups (ignore the combi, I'd go resin band). What do you think?


I like the blue one.


----------



## mrwomble

This Reddit post implies it's possible but would show a fair bit of frame around the edges.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gshock/comments/eekq7x


----------



## Chempop

mrwomble said:


> This Reddit post implies it's possible but would show a fair bit of frame around the edges.


Yup, that space is usually just filled with logos and button indicator text anyway, gives it a very minimal and clean look in my opinion. Looks like one person in this very thread has gone this route too.
Why am I taking a _*much *_closer look at these puppies?

• Current time displayed during stopwatch and CDT
• 2 interval CDT with I believe up to 9 auto repeats (this is perfect for my workouts)
• I don't own a tide/moon graph G
• Bezel size of DW5600E which I prefer over GWM5610
• Very nice backplate apparently 
• Not filled with text on the glass like the GWX5600

*The only thing I'm big concerned about is if the alarm/signal tone is too quiet similar to the GWM5610/GW5000/B5000, or if it's louder like the DW5600, B5600, DW50XX???*



Rcfan said:


> Just a bezel and strap mod but it really gave me what I wanted in a square. Base watch is a Gwx-5700 with the bezel and strap from the 5600 BB series. I now have a square that gives me tide and moon, 2 repeatable interval timers, solar, atomic, and all blacked out with a positive display.


A few more pics (not mine) if anyone else is intrigued by turning a GWX5700 into a square.


----------



## GaryK30

@Chempop I just checked, and the beeper sound on the GWX-5600 (which should be the same as the GWX-5700) is louder than the GLX-5600 but not as loud as the DW-6900. I don't have a DW-5600 to compare with.

I wish the GWX-5600/5700 had a longer stopwatch and a longer CDT (base time, without repeats), but it still has a nice module.


----------



## Chempop

GaryK30 said:


> @Chempop I just checked, and the beeper sound on the GWX-5600 (which should be the same as the GWX-5700) is louder than the GLX-5600 but not as loud as the DW-6900. I don't have a DW-5600 to compare with.
> 
> I wish the GWX-5600/5700 had a longer stopwatch and a longer CDT (base time, without repeats), but it still has a nice module.


Really good to know, thanks! I feel like I saw a video where the CDT had a funky jingle that was unusual, I might have to hear it in person to really know for sure. It would make a big difference to me because I often use the CDT for workouts and I need to hear it over loud music playing.

As far as the Stopwatch, that sucks it's only 1hour... definitely a big negative.


----------



## GaryK30

Chempop said:


> Really good to know, thanks! I feel like I saw a video where the CDT had a funky jingle that was unusual, I might have to hear it in person to really know for sure. It would make a big difference to me because I often use the CDT for workouts and I need to hear it over loud music playing.
> 
> As far as the Stopwatch, that sucks it's only 1hour... definitely a big negative.


When I checked the beeper sounds a while ago, I was just moving between modes. The sound on the GLX-5600 is a very faint peep. The GWX-5600 is quite a bit louder than the GLX-5600, and the DW-6900 is quite a bit louder than the GWX-5600.


----------



## kenls

Well, I did promise myself never to buy an AliEx bezel and bracelet set, but I also promised I wasn't buying any watches this year. Never say NEVER!

I've installed it on the GW-5600HR. For the sake of causing any potential offence, I've 'shopped out the branding. If only the sellers had thought similarly and omitted it from the manufacturing process.

Here it is with his genuine stablemates.










Off to don the hard hat for incoming flak.


----------



## Dxnnis

Don't know if it's my eyes but the bezel looks slightly bigger than the other 2? 
Probably just me lol
Still looks ok though


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Don't know if it's my eyes but the bezel looks slightly bigger than the other 2?
> Probably just me lol
> Still looks ok though


Might just be a trick of the light @Dxnnis but I'll have a look later.


----------



## Dxnnis

Crude grid lines I know but it does seem a little bigger?


----------



## kenls

Tried to align as best as possible. Here's the result...










To my eye, they seem the same size.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wearing my GW-5000 in blue metals today.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Tried to align as best as possible. Here's the result...
> 
> View attachment 15399122
> 
> 
> To my eye, they seem the same size.


Yes your right, must just be the angle that caused the illusion to me, maybe one was slightly higher toward the camera? Anyway it still looks good though


----------



## mrwomble

Chempop said:


> Yup, that space is usually just filled with logos and button indicator text anyway, gives it a very minimal and clean look in my opinion. Looks like one person in this very thread has gone this route too.
> Why am I taking a _*much *_closer look at these puppies?
> 
> • Current time displayed during stopwatch and CDT
> • 2 interval CDT with I believe up to 9 auto repeats (this is perfect for my workouts)
> • I don't own a tide/moon graph G
> • Bezel size of DW5600E which I prefer over GWM5610
> • Very nice backplate apparently
> • Not filled with text on the glass like the GWX5600
> 
> *The only thing I'm big concerned about is if the alarm/signal tone is too quiet similar to the GWM5610/GW5000/B5000, or if it's louder like the DW5600, B5600, DW50XX???*
> 
> A few more pics (not mine) if anyone else is intrigued by turning a GWX5700 into a square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15397191


You may have started something here ...

Latest post from the Reddit g-shock forum shows another gwx-5700 modded with a dw5600bb bezel. I tried to link it but the link wouldn't work, perhaps Reddit links are banned?


----------



## Chempop

mrwomble said:


> You may have started something here ...
> 
> Latest post from the Reddit g-shock forum shows another gwx-5700 modded with a dw5600bb bezel. I tried to link it but the link wouldn't work, perhaps Reddit links are banned?


To be fair, a fellow over there had been talking about GWX5700 mods which gave me the idea to give the module a closer look.

Cons
• Only a 1 hour stopwatch 
• CDT max time is 99 minutes 55 seconds

If you don't mind the look of the rather empty printed glass border, this seems like an absolute winner for reasons I already posted. The black resin GWX-5700 can easily be found for $145, considerably less than the 5600 version.
This seems like it should be talked about as an alternative for GWM5610 far more often than it is because people like myself oftenbring up the advantages and disadvantages when comparing the DW5600E and GWM5610... well this seems to basically have the best of both worlds and more!


----------



## mrwomble

Oh I agree, I rather like the empty borders, gives it a clean, minimalist look. I think this may be my next purchase once the watch fund recovers!


----------



## tr0ubles0me

kenls said:


> Well, I did promise myself never to buy an AliEx bezel and bracelet set, but I also promised I wasn't buying any watches this year. Never say NEVER!
> 
> I've installed it on the GW-5600HR. For the sake of causing any potential offence, I've 'shopped out the branding. If only the sellers had thought similarly and omitted it from the manufacturing process.
> 
> Here it is with his genuine stablemates.
> 
> View attachment 15398591
> 
> 
> Off to don the hard hat for incoming flak.


Would you share a link? Is it 5600 or 5610 bezel size?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

You have a PM @tr0ubles0me


----------



## Chempop

@kenls Just curious why you didn't want to keep the B5600 full resin just to have the option if you didn't want to wear one of your full metal B5000s. I guess variety isn't what you are after ?



mrwomble said:


> Oh I agree, I rather like the empty borders, gives it a clean, minimalist look. I think this may be my next purchase once the watch fund recovers!


Worth mentioning the white and white/blue GWX5700 have a white case too, so that might influence which one you get depending on what color resin you are going to use. Also, I've heard the negative GWX display is one of the worst.
I can't decide on the positive with or without the blue stripe.


----------



## kenls

Chempop said:


> @kenls Just curious why you didn't want to keep the B5600 full resin just to have the option if you didn't want to wear one of your full metal B5000s. I guess variety isn't what you are after ?


I have always preferred a bracelet to a strap. Given the rising prices of the V2 combi bracelets it was cheaper to buy the "clone" full set and see for myself what all the fuss was about. Additionally, I was curious about the quality of these aftermarket products.

I still have one full resin square (at present anyway) and of course my V1 equipped GBX-100.


----------



## Maddog1970

Couple of recent clear resin purchases


----------



## Chempop

Maddog1970 said:


> Couple of recent clear resin purchases
> 
> View attachment 15402612


Very yin&yang! Both look great (though I'd have probably dressed them the other way around).
B5600 is becoming one of my faves!


----------



## mrwomble

Chempop said:


> Worth mentioning the white and white/blue GWX5700 have a white case too, so that might influence which one you get depending on what color resin you are going to use. Also, I've heard the negative GWX display is one of the worst.
> I can't decide on the positive with or without the blue stripe.


Yes! I saw that comment about the white case too, good to know! I was thinking of going with the positive display too as I'm not wholly convinced about negative displays, especially with so much detail on the screen.


----------



## babyivan

Bezel swap to match my car 

















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## WWhite

Chempop said:


> Guys, any advice would be peachy. I was in the checkout of tictacarea about to pull the trigger on the GWX5700 (w/blue tint on the tide graph) to mod it with some square resin, but I had doubts last minute going back and forth between these possibilities.


Mine, in cool black MFG.
Colors are perfectly matching.


----------



## Maddog1970

Chempop said:


> Very yin&yang! Both look great (though I'd have probably dressed them the other way around).
> B5600 is becoming one of my faves!


I hear ya @Chempop, and I did think I would......but I figured that would be to much, and went with option B....now, I will likely switch them at some point, just to see, and will throw up a pic when i do....


----------



## kenls

Put the HR back into resin and swapped the GW-B5600-2ER into the aftermarket.

I think I prefer this look. Again, the branding has been (poorly) 'shopped out


----------



## dgaddis

I wish they just didn't put the branding on there at all.


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Put the HR back into resin and swapped the GW-B5600-2ER into the aftermarket.
> 
> I think I prefer this look. Again, the branding has been (poorly) 'shopped out
> 
> View attachment 15404176
> 
> 
> View attachment 15404177


Very nice. I'm starting to appreciate mine more now.

The yellow/gold Bluetooth one, however, I have not. I'm going to mod that one somehow. It seems to be a popular one to swap around. 









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls

dgaddis said:


> I wish they just didn't put the branding on there at all.


I'm with you on that one. 



babyivan said:


> Very nice. I'm starting to appreciate mine more now.
> 
> The yellow/gold Bluetooth one, however, I have not. I'm going to mod that one somehow. It seems to be a popular one to swap around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cheers @babyivan, I trust you and the bike are on the mend.


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> 
> Cheers @babyivan, I trust you and the bike are on the mend.


Slowly getting there.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Chempop

babyivan said:


> The yellow/gold Bluetooth one, however, I have not. I'm going to mod that one somehow. It seems to be a popular one to swap around.


Do you think you can plop a glass from the B5000 in there (probably a question for @tommy.arashikage ), there are some on ebay I was thinking about snagging one before they are gone.

Another thought, do you have any interest in putting a negative display in your B5600'goldy'? I was eventually thinking of building this, but I'd need to trade a negative modules for the yellow tinted one (also got to wait for the pacparts order to arrive in be certain my acid yellow resin matches for the concept):


----------



## Chempop

WWhite said:


> Mine, in cool black MFG.
> Colors are perfectly matching.


That looks great, I'm liking the blue graph more and more! 
I was thinking of something like this using a 5600Parra bezel.. mmmmm 🤩


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Unfortunately the crystal glass part from the GMW-B5000 model series is unique to that line of watches only. The plastic gasket that surrounds the GMW-B5000 crystal is part number 10562708. GMW-B5000 crystals cannot be used in G-SHOCK models outside the GMW-B5000 series without modifying the case center or crystal dimensions.

However, the good news is that crystal glass parts between the following models are all interchangeable:
DW-5600E + GW-5000 + GW-B5600
All three of the above models share the same crystal gasket part number:





PacParts: Casio 74212355


Packing/Glass for Casio 74212355




www.pacparts.com




Also interchangeable with the above 3 model series are the modern DW-5000 stainless steel cased models such as DW-5030, DW-5000MD, DW-5000ML, et al.


----------



## Chempop

@tommy.arashikage Very interesting! But unfortunately wouldn't any printed ink on the glass of a battery powered 5600/50XX block the B5600s solar panel from absorbing light?


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Chempop said:


> @tommy.arashikage Very interesting! But unfortunately wouldn't any printed ink on the glass of a battery powered 5600/50XX block the B5600s solar panel from absorbing light?


Yup, that seems correct. The graphics printed on the underside of the non-solar crystal glass parts do not seem to be translucent.


----------



## dgaddis

I'm really surprised no one makes aftermarket sapphire crystals for the squares. Seems simple, it's flat....gotta be easier to manufacturer than a double domed crystal.


----------



## babyivan

Chempop said:


> Do you think you can plop a glass from the B5000 in there (probably a question for @tommy.arashikage ), there are some on ebay I was thinking about snagging one before they are gone.
> 
> Another thought, do you have any interest in putting a negative display in your B5600'goldy'? I was eventually thinking of building this, but I'd need to trade a negative modules for the yellow tinted one (also got to wait for the pacparts order to arrive in be certain my acid yellow resin matches for the concept):
> 
> View attachment 15404310


I like the yellow display, just not the glass. In other words, I would like to do something similar as you

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## MIsparty

My first mod... Quite impressed with the quality of the MFG product.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WWhite

Just a little band mod.
I switched my all black GBX band to an old one i have, a white G-LIDE.









Perfect, i just saved 159 € from buying the B&W GBX version.😀

And i also prefer old bands, not fan of the new buckle.
Old 16mm from squares are compatible.


----------



## Scott.

Thought I'd try a clear set on the GW-5000

Seems well made for the £5 (delivered!) from AliExpress (only took 7 days to get here too)

Fit is excellent 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e

Forced aged look on all screws to go with genuine GMW-B5000V bezel. Buttons next?


----------



## Chempop

Nat-e said:


> Forced aged look on all screws to go with genuine GMW-B5000V bezel. Buttons next?
> View attachment 15436065
> 
> View attachment 15436066


Nice, maybe if I keep washing dishes while wearing my G-1, it'll look like that in about 15 years.


----------



## randb

Wrong thread


----------



## Nat-e

Chempop said:


> Nice, maybe if I keep washing dishes while wearing my G-1, it'll look like that in about 15 years.


Use the dish sponge on the watch too and it will take less time I'm sure.


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## dgaddis

Not much has been done to this one, but I enjoy it. GMW-B5000G-1 with a DLC bezel and silicone keeper. My only square. Had a resin one, modded it to flip the display to positive, but I just like these metal squares, so the resin one is on the ebay.


----------



## Ezy101

Hi

My Glx 5600-4er on a 5610bc suit has been my square companion for the last 4 months or so.

The funny thing is that despite having the combi bracelet from my previous 5610 ( used for about 3 years non stop) I keep wearing it on the resin strap maybe will change it on a few weeks ...or maybe not.

I complete agree about the gwx 5700 and its looks and module but the Glx is sooooooo clear that I can not see myself letting it go.

Cheers









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Had an extra GW-5000 case so I decided to do something a little weird with extra parts.



DW-5600BB crystal, module and bezel. GW-5000 case and strap. DW-5030 buttons. Unless you look at it from the side, it's hard to see anything different about this watch, continuing the stealth vibe.


----------



## Dxnnis

Pure class @kevio nice job. Bit like the GW-5000 normally, understated but you can feel the quality


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Been a while since I participated on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crmb

dgaddis said:


> Not much has been done to this one, but I enjoy it. GMW-B5000G-1 with a DLC bezel and silicone keeper.


I am not very up to date with metal square because the shiny bezel (lugs) is a deal breaker. 
Can you take a couple more shots though ?
The DLC bezel is from the "Porter" model ? Also what do you mean by silicon strap ?


----------



## dgaddis

crmb said:


> I am not very up to date with metal square because the shiny bezel (lugs) is a deal breaker.
> Can you take a couple more shots though ?
> The DLC bezel is from the "Porter" model ? Also what do you mean by silicon strap ?


It's not shiny, it's a dark dark dark gunmetal. The IP bezel is a darker black, but from 5ft away you can't tell any difference between the two.

I'm still using the stock resin strap, but I took the metal keeper off and replaced it with a spare keeper from a 20mm Barton Elite Silicone strap. It fits just tight enough that you can still easily slip the strap under it, but it's tight enough it doesn't move once you do slip the strap under it.

Here's the resin keeper. FWIW I also trimmed the strap just a bit shorter.


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## emontierth

Done (for now at least). Nato only adapters from jaysandkays-22 mm, Barton Jetson nato strap, ss bezel from 5600 modify on eBay. I am very very happy with how this has turned out.

The biggest surprise in modding this watch is just how comfortable it is on a nato strap, either nylon or my rubber bonetto cinturini. Either straps are very comfortable on my Ray, but the way the lugs go duren from the case just take the comfort to the next level.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

No luck on the sales forum. Wearing this beauty.


----------



## Scott.

Some jelly red on an AR 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Scott. said:


> Some jelly red on an AR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good @Scott.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Thinking of swapping the b5600bc and hr modules, opinions please?


----------



## Dxnnis

Try it and see if you like it after all it's you that wears it, sorry not much help


----------



## Scott.

Dxnnis said:


> Looking good @Scott.


Cheers @Dxnnis

It's a bit too much red for me so I've popped the bezel back on the HR now as I think it's a better result.

Just need to black out the text 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squareDK

Hi everyone - my first post here 

What do you think about my GW-M5610NV-2JF mod? Black metal bracelet and bezel and letters painted with yellow nail polish. The display is negativ with red digis - pretty cool but a little hard to read in low light!

I'm thinking about luming the letters - I found this product: Pineapple Yellow Glow in the Dark Powder - anyone have experience with that or just luming things in general?


----------



## Dxnnis

squareDK said:


> Hi everyone - my first post here
> 
> What do you think about my GW-M5610NV-2JF mod? Black metal bracelet and bezel and letters painted with yellow nail polish. The display is negativ with red digis - pretty cool but a little hard to read in low light!
> 
> I'm thinking about luming the letters - I found this product: Pineapple Yellow Glow in the Dark Powder - anyone have experience with that or just luming things in general?
> 
> View attachment 15470029
> 
> 
> View attachment 15470031


I think it looks great


----------



## Chempop

Welcome @squareDK, very nice 5610 you got there. I can't help too much about luming the LCD, but I am under the impression that phosphorescent powders are for adding to liquid or other mediums to give them glow-in-the-dark (GID) properties. I think most people who lume the LCD on squares use very thin GID tape, but I'm not certain exactly between which parts of the LCD they apply it.


----------



## squareDK

Chempop said:


> Welcome @squareDK, very nice 5610 you got there. I can't help too much about luming the LCD, but I am under the impression that phosphorescent powders are for adding to liquid or other mediums to give them glow-in-the-dark (GID) properties. I think most people who lume the LCD on squares use very thin GID tape, but I'm not certain exactly between which parts of the LCD they apply it.


I was not clear enough - I was talking about luming the letters on the case  I have seen some examples of where they have used tape on the display - looks so cool but too risky for me ;-)


----------



## pellidon

I just acquired an old DW5600E (1545 module) without a bezel. Where do you source the bezels in colors and are they all pretty much a similar fit? Amazon had different models for some of the bezels, not just the E. And some comments on the fit. I ordered a basic black but the colors might be a good diversion.


----------



## mougino

Dragonball Mod on a DW-5750


----------



## buddhashenglong

squareDK said:


> Hi everyone - my first post here
> 
> What do you think about my GW-M5610NV-2JF mod? Black metal bracelet and bezel and letters painted with yellow nail polish. The display is negativ with red digis - pretty cool but a little hard to read in low light!
> 
> I'm thinking about luming the letters - I found this product: Pineapple Yellow Glow in the Dark Powder - anyone have experience with that or just luming things in general?
> 
> View attachment 15470029
> 
> 
> View attachment 15470031


I've lumed the bezel words on my G300 to decent results, mixed glow powder with an acrylic binder. Not a square obviously, but here's a pic.


----------



## isometrus

Nothing special but some people may wonder what they would look like.
Casio DW5600E-1VER on white strap/bezel (I'm working on the hospital 😁)
Casio DW5600HR with black stainless steel bezel
Personally I love them both


----------



## Fullers1845

^Both look great! And thanks for the work you do in the hospital. 

This one is not custom, but it is RED!


----------



## isometrus

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Both look great! And thanks for the work you do in the hospital.
> 
> This one is not custom, but it is RED!


Very nice square and very potential for a red-white "Medic Mod" 😍


----------



## crmb

Does anyone have been able to check if it was possible to put the GMW-B5000 crystal in any of resin cases available ?


----------



## zveroboy

Grey steel mod (gun metall) . ALI X VECILEON. Small wrist


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Thinking of swapping the b5600bc and hr modules, opinions please?
> 
> View attachment 15465841


That doesn't look like a hr bezel. That looks like a aftermarket titanium kit with red lettering. Regardless, it's a cool idea and could end up looking amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

FINALLY some parts arrived from pacparts, order placed on 7/29.. so it took a little longer than expected.










Haven't completely decided what to do with them, but I have some good ideas. 

@zveroboy That older bluetooth model looks incredible. Don't see those often. I assume the latest app isn't compatible with that module anymore, does casio still support the older app that it uses?


----------



## Chempop

Put those red and blue text bezels to good use -- loving the results from a plan I had back in the summer.










Also glad to report that the TGA-9 ACID yellow bezel matches the exact color as the GWM5610MD-9, so now I can put the full acid set on a 5600 or 50XX.


----------



## Dxnnis

Was just curious how both my 5610's would look the other way round so swapped modules and bezels and have to say I really like them more now this way so that's how I will keep them. I do remember @kenls doing this a year or 2 back but was not too sure until seeing them in the flesh so to speak


----------



## computer_freak

I like them! Looks a bit like the S5600 watches:


----------



## fna2005

isometrus said:


> Nothing special but some people may wonder what they would look like.
> Casio DW5600E-1VER on white strap/bezel (I'm working on the hospital )
> Casio DW5600HR with black stainless steel bezel
> Personally I love them both
> View attachment 15481620
> View attachment 15481621
> View attachment 15481624


Looking good!

Where can I get the white strap/bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

GW-5000 with camo Ti bezel and Casio Combi. Red Square with yellow resins. The Coral Snake: "Red next to yella will kill a fella."


----------



## Fullers1845

Cool and comfortable.


----------



## Chempop

Very nice @Fullers1845 I enjoy my GW5000 w/camo as well. Maye I'll put the combi back on it to see how it goes.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Thanks, Brother! I am waiting on the camo bracelet to arrive and decided to try the Combi. Not bad, IMO.


----------



## isometrus

fna2005 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Where can I get the white strap/bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On aliexpress


----------



## isometrus

The stainless steel camo pushed my simple 5600 in a different league 😁


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looks awesome, isometrus. Can't wait for my bracelet to arrive! Meanwhile...


----------



## TakaP

Awesome thread, didn’t know it existed 👍


----------



## wyco

Hi folks - firstly, this community has been super helpful and inspiring as I've started learning about squares and modding them - so thanks!

Here's my first - nothing special but I liked the clean look when I saw a version of this somewhere in the thread (apologies - can't remember who'd done it).

DW-5600MW with bezel and strap from the 5600BB series.


----------



## Dxnnis

wyco said:


> Hi folks - firstly, this community has been super helpful and inspiring as I've started learning about squares and modding them - so thanks!
> 
> Here's my first - nothing special but I liked the clean look when I saw a version of this somewhere in the thread (apologies - can't remember who'd done it).
> 
> DW-5600MW with bezel and strap from the 5600BB series.
> View attachment 15544218


Very nice clean look


----------



## nedh

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Both look great! And thanks for the work you do in the hospital.
> 
> This one is not custom, but it is RED!


The red is quite fascinating.


----------



## kol

Just got and swapped this today.


----------



## isometrus

kol said:


> Just got and swapped this today.


Looks awesome. I'm in love with my white modded dw5600. But I'm using it only with short sleeves, cause it going pretty easy dirty.


----------



## isometrus

Yesterday received the new 2020 square gwb5600dc-1er , bluetooth, atomic, solar and I'm immediately dressed it on stainless steel laser engraved camo.


----------



## scrumpypaul

isometrus said:


> Looks awesome. I'm in love with my white modded dw5600. But I'm using it only with short sleeves, cause it going pretty easy dirty


I personally think that would look tremendous with a few scuffs and some muck on it. Like a lightly battle-scarred StormTrooper


----------



## g-fob2

to those guys who dressed the dw-5600e in the after maket metal camo,
I suggest that you break that stock glass and replace it with the dw-5600bb's glass
that mod is easy, but
it would make your square look more expensive and comparable with the camo set
I just don't know if pacpart still sell the glass


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

g-fob2 said:


> to those guys who dressed the dw-5600e in the after maket metal camo,
> I suggest that you break that stock glass and replace it with the dw-5600bb's glass
> that mod is easy, but
> it would make your square look more expensive and comparable with the camo set
> I just don't know if pacpart still sell the glass


It's funny you should say that, I bought a handful of aftermarket metal kits and after a few months of seeing how close I could get a cheap watch to look like the expensive ones, I went the opposite way completely, I now have a Titanium camo set which is in a drawer with no watch on it, and 6 watches modified just to look unique, and I like them more for it now they don't look like copies


----------



## isometrus

g-fob2 said:


> to those guys who dressed the dw-5600e in the after maket metal camo,
> I suggest that you break that stock glass and replace it with the dw-5600bb's glass
> that mod is easy, but
> it would make your square look more expensive and comparable with the camo set
> I just don't know if pacpart still sell the glass


I've been trying the metal camo set on the all black dw5600hr and the dw5600e-1 positive display also (see my post above the gwb5600dc mod). Not looking to get closer to the original and to be honest, i think that no watch with negative display looking as good on the metal camo like it looks with a positive one. Especially the all black version which I'm really liking a lot, with the metal camo looks like a small TV on my wrist. Strange to say,but I'm in love how it looks on the simple dw5600e-1 which costs less than the bezel/strap itself. I have made the decision to keep that mod forever.


----------



## R_RBU

Dressed up my GW5000 in some left over parts from old mods for a change from full resin. (Aftermarket titanium bezel, OEM Combi bracelet and a bull bar).. Still lightweight, rugged and low-key.


----------



## g-fob2

I did not suggest anything but the glass, and the GLASS entirely alone, since the original glass of the dw-5600 has too much colorful letters on it
it takes away the focus of both the positive display or the camo strap + bezel
the glass alone doesn't cost much and it would look much cooler
or you can try to remove those letters from the stock glass
just an suggestion from my view


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

g-fob2 said:


> I did not suggest anything but the glass, and the GLASS entirely alone, since the original glass of the dw-5600 has too much colorful letters on it
> it takes away the focus of both the positive display or the camo strap + bezel
> the glass alone doesn't cost much and it would look much cooler
> or you can try to remove those letters from the stock glass
> just an suggestion from my view


I wasn't criticising your suggestion, hope you didn't get me wrong, I was just saying the route I ended up going down after first trying some things


----------



## buddhashenglong

g-fob2 said:


> to those guys who dressed the dw-5600e in the after maket metal camo,
> I suggest that you break that stock glass and replace it with the dw-5600bb's glass
> that mod is easy, but
> it would make your square look more expensive and comparable with the camo set
> I just don't know if pacpart still sell the glass


Pacparts is not selling crystals anymore. Casio nixed that and many other parts a little while back. Thankfully I managed to get that 5600BB glass before it was over.


----------



## siomon

GW-5035A in red clothes from DW-5600P-4


----------



## computer_freak

Nice! I regret selling the GW-5035A now, the resin was the only thing I disliked about that watch.


----------



## gojira54

siomon said:


> GW-5035A in red clothes from DW-5600P-4


My caseback plain/ion plated combo is inverted to yours


----------



## isometrus

Hi folks. I have to show you a very simple DW5600HR-1A mod. Have replaced the original bezel (with the stealth letters) with a normal gw5600e one, and the original strap with a Casio AE2000W one . That not makes a huge difference from the original dw5600hr-1a. Its only few minor details that gives to the watch a more roughed look and an old school G-shock DNA. At least in my own eyes. I was not expecting that the strap is completely compatible with the square,it's more soft and comfortable, and looks like it comes on the square straight from the factory.


----------



## buddhashenglong

isometrus said:


> Hi folks. I have to show you a very simple DW5600HR-1A mod. Have replaced the original bezel (with the stealth letters) with a normal gw5600e one, and the original strap with a Casio AE2000W one . That not makes a huge difference from the original dw5600hr-1a. Its only few minor details that gives to the watch a more roughed look and an old school G-shock DNA. At least in my own eyes. I was not expecting that the strap is completely compatible with the square,it's more soft and comfortable, and looks like it comes on the square straight from the factory.
> View attachment 15576394
> View attachment 15576395
> View attachment 15576396


Nice work, is the buckle metal or plastic?


----------



## Dxnnis

isometrus said:


> Hi folks. I have to show you a very simple DW5600HR-1A mod. Have replaced the original bezel (with the stealth letters) with a normal gw5600e one, and the original strap with a Casio AE2000W one . That not makes a huge difference from the original dw5600hr-1a. Its only few minor details that gives to the watch a more roughed look and an old school G-shock DNA. At least in my own eyes. I was not expecting that the strap is completely compatible with the square,it's more soft and comfortable, and looks like it comes on the square straight from the factory.
> View attachment 15576394
> View attachment 15576395
> View attachment 15576396


Have to say the bezel looks a whole lot better suited to the watch and maybe something I might try on mine, the strap on mine I changed to the one off a GW5000 and it's so much better than the 2 coloured one as I never liked how stiff it was.


----------



## isometrus

buddhashenglong said:


> Nice work, is the buckle metal or plastic?


Plastic


----------



## isometrus

Dxnnis said:


> Have to say the bezel looks a whole lot better suited to the watch and maybe something I might try on mine, the strap on mine I changed to the one off a GW5000 and it's so much better than the 2 coloured one as I never liked how stiff it was.


Exactly. Never used my black-red one. Very thick and stiff.


----------



## goonz

buddhashenglong said:


> I've lumed the bezel words on my G300 to decent results, mixed glow powder with an acrylic binder. Not a square obviously, but here's a pic.
> View attachment 15477234


Looks great how did you do it may I ask?


----------



## buddhashenglong

It's very simple, just applied the lume/binder mixture with a pushpin inside the letters and wiped the excess off the bezel before it dried. Let it dry for a couple of days before I let it get wet and you should be good to go.


----------



## TakaP

GLX with DW-002 band that I had left over, 
aka battle scarred Stormtrooper


----------



## mrwomble

TakaP said:


> GLX with DW-002 band that I had left over,
> aka battle scarred Stormtrooper
> View attachment 15599641
> 
> 
> View attachment 15599642


Got a 90's vibe going on, I dig it!


----------



## kevio

This is my pic for today's WRUW thread and I figured, I should share it here again. It's a basic square with DW-5030 crystal, resin case, long black adjust button, DW-5600P display and GW-5000 strap. A bit of a mutt but it's one of my most worn watches.


----------



## kitimon

Does anyone know where I can source translucent/frosted bezels and straps for a GWM5610? The eBay and Aliexpress sellers are having stock issues due to COVID.


----------



## mrwomble

kitimon said:


> Does anyone know where I can source translucent/frosted bezels and straps for a GWM5610? The eBay and Aliexpress sellers are having stock issues due to COVID.


I've come across a few transparent straps on AliExpress for 5610s but not any of the frosted ones. None of the coloured and multi coloured jelly straps seem to be available either.


----------



## kitimon

mrwomble said:


> I've come across a few transparent straps on AliExpress for 5610s but not any of the frosted ones. None of the coloured and multi coloured jelly straps seem to be available either.


That's my finding too - I'll update here if I find some stock.


----------



## mrwomble

kitimon said:


> That's my finding too - I'll update here if I find some stock.


Jelly straps are now available again!

￡8.11 43%OFF | TPU Resin Case Watch Strap for Casio G-Shock DW-5600 GW-M5610 M5600 GLX-5600 Refit Replacement Wrist Band Bracelet Accessories








US $10.75 43% OFF|TPU Resin Case Watch Strap for Casio G Shock DW 5600 GW M5610 M5600 GLX 5600 Refit Replacement Wrist Band Bracelet Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## kitimon

mrwomble said:


> Jelly straps are now available again!


Great find! 
I had my friend in Asia go to his local G-Shock shop for me and get straps for both the GWM5610 and GXW56/GX56. Had him ship them over and they just arrived. Definitely not as cheap as from Aliexpress after shipping costs but thankfully I didn't have to wait months for them to arrive. I ended up listing a few of them for sale on the strap forum though because I got way too many of them 

Here is the green one I ended up getting - it absolutely shines in the sun.


----------



## mrwomble

kitimon said:


> Great find!
> I had my friend in Asia go to his local G-Shock shop for me and get straps for both the GWM5610 and GXW56/GX56. Had him ship them over and they just arrived. Definitely not as cheap as from Aliexpress after shipping costs but thankfully I didn't have to wait months for them to arrive. I ended up listing a few of them for sale on the strap forum though because I got way too many of them
> 
> Here is the green one I ended up getting - it absolutely shines in the sun.
> View attachment 15642010


Nice! That's a lovely green!

I'm curious as to whether he had a wider selection of straps available in the store he went to, compared to what is available to us on AliExpress?

There are some amazing mods and custom builds to be seen on Insta and I always wonder where they get their straps and bezels from.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

Sold this one last week and already kicking myself!

Case, crystal and bezel from the GW-B5600BC-1B for minimal "clutter", with the positive display module from a GW-B5600BC-1JF installed for maximum legibility, riding on the gloss white band from a GW-6900F-7, with a matte black keeper and a black ion plated buckle. I called it "The Stormtrooper" or "The Panda"!

REALLY wish there were more positive variants of the GW-B5600 WITHOUT "fancy" back lights. IMHO the "fancy" back lights just decrease the overall legibility of the watch. Had the Gorillaz and the Kobe Fire GW-B5600s, but for my money the GW-B5600BC-1JF is the best GW-B5600 module to date.


----------



## Chempop

nonconformulaic said:


> Sold this one last week and already kicking myself!
> 
> Case, crystal and bezel from the GW-B5600BC-1B for minimal "clutter", with the positive display module from a GW-B5600BC-1JF installed for maximum legibility, riding on the gloss white band from a GW-6900F-7, with a matte black keeper and a black ion plated buckle. I called it "The Stormtrooper" or "The Panda"!
> 
> REALLY wish there were more positive variants of the GW-B5600 WITHOUT "fancy" back lights. IMHO the "fancy" back lights just decrease the overall legibility of the watch. Had the Gorillaz and the Kobe Fire GW-B5600s, but for my money the GW-B5600BC-1JF is the best GW-B5600 module to date.
> 
> View attachment 15642611
> 
> 
> View attachment 15642612
> 
> 
> View attachment 15642614


Ahhh yes, I was the one inquiring about the lugs  I wish I had bid higher in time but let it get away...
I was very interested but I already have a pair of B5600. If I had won it I would have put acid yellow resin on it to make this:


----------



## kitimon

mrwomble said:


> Nice! That's a lovely green!
> 
> I'm curious as to whether he had a wider selection of straps available in the store he went to, compared to what is available to us on AliExpress?
> 
> There are some amazing mods and custom builds to be seen on Insta and I always wonder where they get their straps and bezels from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Definitely, yes!

He got me straps for the GWX56 and GWM5610. One of them was even glow in the dark. He mentioned some zany colors and themed straps too. Unfortunately it was a few too many straps for me though, I should have been more clear on how many I wanted ?


----------



## mrwomble

I found your sale post - damn that glow in the dark strap is crazy! I would be tempted to try one like that but it would probably keep me awake sitting on the table next to my bed.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## cascadien




----------



## kitimon

mrwomble said:


> I found your sale post - damn that glow in the dark strap is crazy! I would be tempted to try one like that but it would probably keep me awake sitting on the table next to my bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


It definitely is pretty out there - really reminds me of something alien/space age related for some reason. I haven't timed it but the glow lasts for maybe 5 or 10 minutes at the max.


----------



## cvdl

kitimon said:


> That's my finding too - I'll update here if I find some stock.


You can ask if they have it here for the 5610. 
But don't get a glossy one if they haven't improved the finishing. I got a kermit green two years back and it was very sticky to touch.

The other ones are good, like the ones on ali.









[NCMS] BNB MATTE DW-5600


Owning a watch can give you a sense of status and accomplishment. You don’t put on a WATCH to match your outfit, you put on a WATCH because it MAKES your outfit. Vulcanized rubber strap engineered to fit watches model case*.Made of pure vulcanized r




www.ncmscreation.com


----------



## G-Shockas

Just received DW5600M-8 overalls for my GW5000

















This band is obviously stiffer than of GW5000. Will see how it will wear.

I am just wondering do they do any other bands from the same material that of GW5000?


----------



## A.G.

I have been watching this thread for months and it drove me to accumulate a couple of squares. Unfortunately I soon learned I don't have the drive or skill to swap the glass in my squares and I'm terrible at design. I tried probably 10 bezel and strap changes and combination and nothing came out right. The colors were always off. The only custom that worked for me are basically a replica of the DW-5600P-9 and a DW-5035D with GW-5000 band and bezel. Not very original but they worked. I gave up... except for my squares with what I call the "fashion" band that never fits me right compared to the basic strap with the dimples. Unfortunately the basic strap is not available in the colors I needed so I just played it safe and got the black strap with black bezels and tried my luck with different font paint. One thing I learned is that making straps and bezels of different colors look good is really dificult. Without further ado here is what I think came out the best:










DW-5600SA-9 with the bezel from the GW-B5600DC.

The colors don't match but I think they go great together. The watch really pops and looks great in the light. The picture doesn't do it justice. One problem I always face is that I never know what the colors will really look like until I see them in person. I'm happy with this simple custom so I thank and at the same time curse this thread!


----------



## Chempop

A.G. said:


> I have been watching this thread for months and it drove me to accumulate a couple of squares. Unfortunately I soon learned I don't have the drive or skill to swap the glass in my squares and I'm terrible at design. I tried probably 10 bezel and strap changes and combination and nothing came out right. The colors were always off. The only custom that worked for me are basically a replica of the DW-5600P-9 and a DW-5035D with GW-5000 band and bezel. Not very original but they worked. I gave up... except for my squares with what I call the "fashion" band that never fits me right compared to the basic strap with the dimples. Unfortunately the basic strap is not available in the colors I needed so I just played it safe and got the black strap with black bezels and tried my luck with different font paint. One thing I learned is that making straps and bezels of different colors look good is really dificult. Without further ado here is what I think came out the best:
> 
> View attachment 15648456
> 
> 
> DW-5600SA-9 with the bezel from the GW-B5600DC.
> 
> The colors don't match but I think they go great together. The watch really pops and looks great in the light. The picture doesn't do it justice. One problem I always face is that I never know what the colors will really look like until I see them in person. I'm happy with this simple custom so I thank and at the same time curse this thread!


I prefer the 'dimpled bands' as well, but I have grown to also wear the wider style comfortably as well.
I'd be very curious what color bands and bezels you accumulated and tried dressing on certain squares. 
I like the neon/acid yellow text on that black bezel a lot!


----------



## A.G.

Chempop said:


> I prefer the 'dimpled bands' as well, but I have grown to also wear the wider style comfortably as well.
> I'd be very curious what color bands and bezels you accumulated and tried dressing on certain squares.
> I like the neon/acid yellow text on that black bezel a lot!


I had a DW-5600M-2, a DW-5600M-4, and a DW-5600WB which I mixed and matched.


















I never wore the combinations with different colored straps and bezels. They didn't look right to me. Unless you are a fan of the NY Knicks or the NY Mets, in which case I highly recommend them. The all white one was fun but the fonts were different shades of blue which was jarring to me. The all blue one and the orange one didn't match either.

I gave the DW-5600M-2 away. I just got a white original strap like the one in the DW-5600DN for the DW-5600WB so it looks mostly the same. I put the DW-5600M-4 in a black original strap and the bezel from a DW-5600BBM-1. I also have a DW-5600M-8 I put in an all black bezel and strap. They look don't look bad but they are not very exciting. To me, a watch with a white face looks dull on a black strap and bezel.


----------



## mrwomble

A.G. said:


> To me, a watch with a white face looks dull on a black strap and bezel.


I agree, but how about a navy bezel? 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## A.G.

mrwomble said:


> I agree, but how about a navy bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


That is precisely what the DW-5600M-2 is. It's a great looking watch. It's just that I don't find the fashion strap as comfortable as the dimpled strap and the bezel font is painted in. The military colors release that include include the DW-5600M-2/3/4/ and 8 have the font in the bezel painted in the same color which to me looks poorly done. I have owned all 4 colors and gave most of them away. The modules look very clear and crisp so I would still recommend them for people who don't share my objections.


----------



## mrwomble

Ah, my bad! I had no idea the DW-5600M-2 even existed. I was actually thinking of making a mod with a white face and a navy bezel and strap when I could just buy one pre-configured that way 

5600 releases are so prolific that is impossible to keep track of all the colourways and combinations.

Anyway, I like your final setup, I think it looks great. Keep hanging around here and you're bound to see a few other combos to try out too.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shockas

Simple/lazy custom mod which is not unique in this threat.

Anyway, I did it and I like all the possible combinations from B5000D and B5000GD-1 parts


----------



## randb

GWB5600 with DW5600EW-7 bezel and strap. I really wanted the GWM5610SD colour but this is as close as I could get. I think it actually works quite well. I've tried the combo on other DWs but this works the best plus my daughter really likes it. I'll have to repaint the lettering as original is gold and is starting to show through. Forgot to mention I changed the polarising filter too, obviously.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shockas

randb said:


> GWB5600 with DW5600EW-7 bezel and strap. I really wanted the GWM5610SD colour but this is as close as I could get. I think it actually works quite well. I've tried the combo on other DWs but this works the best plus my daughter really likes it. I'll have to repaint the lettering as original is gold and is starting to show through. Forgot to mention I changed the polarising filter too, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I like it so much! My DW5600M-8 bezel and a band would look much like this, but I think I am not up to changing the polarising filter...


----------



## G-Shockas

After one week of daily usage I would like to share some feedback on DW5600M-8 bezel and the band. I was sure I would soon switch back to the original GW5000 overalls as they are very comfortable while DW5600M-8 much stiffer. But as it adapted to my wrist I reached the stage of ordering graphite colour GW-M5610KG-3 parts, which I hope will fit well and will wear just as good as stiff DW5600M-8.


----------



## Chempop

G-Shockas said:


> GW-M5610


The bezel won't fit your GW5000


----------



## G-Shockas

Chempop said:


> The bezel won't fit your GW5000


Dang, I should have asked before... I will need internals for that then🙂

Thanks, anyway


----------



## cvdl

G-Shockas said:


> Dang, I should have asked before... I will need internals for that then?
> 
> Thanks, anyway


If you need the military green, you can use the band/bezel from dw5600-m3


----------



## cvdl

Haven't had time / motivation to keep up with watches. This is the current state of my collection. But there are three here that still needs some new/other mods.

Can you spot all the customs?


----------



## mrwomble

Wow, that's an impressive collection!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

cvdl said:


> Haven't had time / motivation to keep up with watches. This is the current state of my collection. But there are three here that still needs some new/other mods.
> 
> Can you spot all the customs?
> 
> View attachment 15663408
> View attachment 15663410
> View attachment 15663406


This does not sit well with my OCD, seeing enough spaces in boxes 2 and 3 to get rid of box 1
? ? ?


----------



## TakaP

nonconformulaic said:


> Sold this one last week and already kicking myself!
> 
> Case, crystal and bezel from the GW-B5600BC-1B for minimal "clutter", with the positive display module from a GW-B5600BC-1JF installed for maximum legibility, riding on the gloss white band from a GW-6900F-7, with a matte black keeper and a black ion plated buckle. I called it "The Stormtrooper" or "The Panda"!
> 
> REALLY wish there were more positive variants of the GW-B5600 WITHOUT "fancy" back lights. IMHO the "fancy" back lights just decrease the overall legibility of the watch. Had the Gorillaz and the Kobe Fire GW-B5600s, but for my money the GW-B5600BC-1JF is the best GW-B5600 module to date.
> 
> View attachment 15642611
> 
> 
> View attachment 15642612
> 
> 
> View attachment 15642614


I remember this watch on eBay! It was on my watch list, and I thought it was under priced when the auction ended.
Beautiful watch


----------



## cvdl

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> This does not sit well with my OCD, seeing enough spaces in boxes 2 and 3 to get rid of box 1
> 🤣 🤣 🤣


They were all filled not too long ago. I'm watching at a couple used and new watches to slowly fill the box again.


----------



## Chempop

@cvdl Great collection, love the custom kermit, the GRX's, purple opal GLS, DW5030D, and two of the best B5000s!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## cvdl

Chempop said:


> @cvdl Great collection, love the custom kermit, the GRX's, purple opal GLS, DW5030D, and two of the best B5000s!
> Thank you for sharing


Thanks, the custom Kermit is a creation first modded by @acadian.


----------



## DrewL

I just received my blue bezel from Ali-X VECILEON. I started to thread one of the supplied blue screws and didn't like the way it fit. So, I used the original silver screws to avoid stripping the holes. I love the look and weight with the combi bracelet.


----------



## Dxnnis

DrewL said:


> I just received my blue bezel from Ali-X VECILEON. I started to thread one of the supplied blue screws and didn't like the way it fit. So, I used the original silver screws to avoid stripping the holes. I love the look and weight with the combi bracelet.
> View attachment 15665225
> 
> View attachment 15665229
> 
> View attachment 15665233
> 
> 
> View attachment 15665238


Looks great


----------



## randb

The silver screws line up nicely with the silver buttons. The blue screws wouldn't work as well I don't think. Looks great by the way.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

DrewL said:


> I just received my blue bezel from Ali-X VECILEON. I started to thread one of the supplied blue screws and didn't like the way it fit. So, I used the original silver screws to avoid stripping the holes. I love the look and weight with the combi bracelet.
> View attachment 15665225
> 
> View attachment 15665229
> 
> View attachment 15665233
> 
> 
> View attachment 15665238


Looks like the silver set I got for my 5600, same packaging. I've been very pleased with mine, see today's WRUW thread for a pic.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Finally finished this watch, which is what I would consider the perfect G-Shock square for me:

Module from G-LIDE GWX-5700CS-1: positive display for legibility, tough solar, multi band 6, tide/moon function
Band from GW-5000-1JF: the resin is definitely softer than the stock G-Shock bands of "lesser" models, such as the G-LIDE above, my old G5600E-1, DW5600, etc.
Bezel from the GW-5000HR-1JF: this was the 2016 "Black & Red" line. I couldn't decide between red text and a completed blacked out, stealth look. Either would probably work well here but the red text echoes the red triangle in the "Shock Resist."


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Does anyone have an image of the GMW-B5000 Gold on a Black resin band? Like the Kolor version but the standard negative display one? Thanks

edit: found a couple online


----------



## Chempop

@ericlikeseatin Very nice job on that GWX5700 mod! I've wanted to make a similar mod for a while. Congrats on your perfect square!


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Chempop said:


> @ericlikeseatin Very nice job on that GWX5700 mod! I've wanted to make a similar mod for a while. Congrats on your perfect square!


Thank you! I couldn't have done it without information posted in this forum about the bezel and strap compatibility between different G-Shocks.


----------



## randb

ericlikeseatin said:


> Finally finished this watch, which is what I would consider the perfect G-Shock square for me:
> 
> Module from G-LIDE GWX-5700CS-1: positive display for legibility, tough solar, multi band 6, tide/moon function
> Band from GW-5000-1JF: the resin is definitely softer than the stock G-Shock bands of "lesser" models, such as the G-LIDE above, my old G5600E-1, DW5600, etc.
> Bezel from the GW-5000HR-1JF: this was the 2016 "Black & Red" line. I couldn't decide between red text and a completed blacked out, stealth look. Either would probably work well here but the red text echoes the red triangle in the "Shock Resist."
> 
> View attachment 15666022


Which model is the case from? Very cool mod.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

I figured it out. The case and module are from the GWX5700.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhashenglong

ericlikeseatin said:


> Finally finished this watch, which is what I would consider the perfect G-Shock square for me:
> 
> Module from G-LIDE GWX-5700CS-1: positive display for legibility, tough solar, multi band 6, tide/moon function
> Band from GW-5000-1JF: the resin is definitely softer than the stock G-Shock bands of "lesser" models, such as the G-LIDE above, my old G5600E-1, DW5600, etc.
> Bezel from the GW-5000HR-1JF: this was the 2016 "Black & Red" line. I couldn't decide between red text and a completed blacked out, stealth look. Either would probably work well here but the red text echoes the red triangle in the "Shock Resist."
> 
> View attachment 15666022


Perfect


----------



## cvdl

This thread reminded me I have a matte transparent set lying around.

So I switched it up a bit again.


----------



## mrwomble

Looks good! I've been thinking of doing a similar mod to my GLX too, but you can't get the matt translucent resins anywhere at the moment it seems.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

@cvdl Nice improvement on the GLX, very clean looking!

I'm on the verge or ordering the two DW5600LS to customize, I need them like a hole in the head.
I like the mirror 2 tone color dial and they have the nice LCD with the inverted backlight which is one of my favorites.
$75ea is tempting me, I don't think they'll go any lower in price.


----------



## cvdl

mrwomble said:


> Looks good! I've been thinking of doing a similar mod to my GLX too, but you can't get the matt translucent resins anywhere at the moment it seems.


You could ask ncms if they have it for 5610.



Chempop said:


> @cvdl Nice improvement on the GLX, very clean looking!
> 
> I'm on the verge or ordering the two DW5600LS to customize, I need them like a hole in the head.
> I like the mirror 2 tone color dial and they have the nice LCD with the inverted backlight which is one of my favorites.
> $75ea is tempting me, I don't think they'll go any lower in price.


Personally not a fan yet of the two tone mirror dials. Might need to check them out in person first.

But the 3229 module in those are very nice. The lcd is besides the inverted backlight, very crisp.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Has anyone ever seen or heard of any aftermarket textured bezels/straps, specifically with the type of grain that you see lately in the Seiko Prospex 'Street' series? I love that look and I think it would really suit a square.


----------



## Chempop

My mockup for DW5600LS mods, ideally for summer fun, definitely a cheerful style I know I can pull off.
I'm thinking orange-creamsicle and lemon-lime sorbet! That orange dimple band from the dw5600LC-4 I've been after for ages is on the way from a Poland ebay seller. Maybe I can find an orange bezel that matches, I'm not certain the 5600M-4 is the same shade.


----------



## mrwomble

cvdl said:


> You could ask ncms if they have it for 5610.


Thanks cvdl, not familiar with ncms, how trustworthy are they?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Chempop said:


> My mockup for DW5600LS mods, ideally for summer fun, definitely a cheerful style I know I can pull off.
> I'm thinking orange-creamsicle and lemon-lime sorbet! That orange dimple band from the dw5600LC-4 I've been after for ages is on the way from a Poland ebay seller. Maybe I can find an orange bezel that matches, I'm not certain the 5600M-4 is the same shade.


I like the orange one!



mrwomble said:


> Thanks cvdl, not familiar with ncms, how trustworthy are they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I ordered some matte jellies two years back and they were great. 
The green Kermit one was glossy and only that one I didn't like the finish of. Because the gloss finish is sticky to touch, so prolly not cured right.


----------



## cvdl

Found a used mint gloss black 5610bb and it came in today. Immediately threw on the orange set I had over after modding the glx.

Also had a white case from a 5600m over. Popped a madness crystal in place and dressed it with left over black rubbers.
Looks nice and clean I reckon.


----------



## Chempop

Slight revision of my creamsicle and keylime mod concept. I'll probably pick them both up when the next 5% ebay bucks coupon surfaces 🤪


----------



## BoomerSooner74

I picked up a DW5600E-1V...ordered one of those camo metal kits and bull bar....just impatiently waiting now.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Does anywhere do gunmetal or bronze/copper bull bars? All I tend to see is black, silver, gold, red, blue.


----------



## mrwomble

Chempop said:


> View attachment 15681787
> 
> 
> Slight revision of my creamsicle and keylime mod concept. I'll probably pick them both up when the next 5% ebay bucks coupon surfaces


I prefer this version of the key lime mod. Hmmm... pie...

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

This ali store has new jellies in.
Suffice to say, order at your own risk.

-edit: It seems more stores has the jellies in stock.


----------



## Bane01

Not sure if this was already discussed... But here it goes. I was hoping to get aftermarket metal case and bracelet for my DW 5035. Did anybody install them on their DW5035. If so, where did you get it from. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chempop

Bane01 said:


> Not sure if this was already discussed... But here it goes. I was hoping to get aftermarket metal case and bracelet for my DW 5035. Did anybody install them on their DW5035. If so, where did you get it from.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes I went on and on about it earlier in the thread, then for easier referencing I made: this thread
Essentially, there are at least 5 generations of steel sets, and it can be hard to know what you are getting because most aliexpress shops just post stock pics. Buy from the main ones, G-refit, Vecileon, and communicate your needs through a message before ordering.

Since then, there is a bit of new information to note. Some of the sellers who advertised the DW5600 steel sets as compatible with DW50XX/GW5000 STOPPED advertising them as compatible, but others continue to do so. I believe the 4th gen sets is where they screwed up with a slight change in measurement, but who really knows. Worth noting some people on the forum had no problems at all (maybe the silver stainless lacking the IP coating made them fit better?), others like me (and many negative feedback on ebay from those with similar problems) can verify that your *results may vary!*

I ended up needing to use springbars from the combi-bracelet (which are thinner) to install the steel bracelet on the DW5035 and GW5000.

Good luck.


----------



## Bane01

Great.. much apriciated. seems like the fitment of those is really hit or miss

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Bane01 said:


> Great.. much apriciated. seems like the fitment of those is really hit or miss
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


No problem, I'm curious what you'll decide to do with your DW5035, post a pic if you decide to mod it.
I have a feeling they might do a full steel screwback version of the 3229 module for the 40th anniversary, they'd be nuts not to.


----------



## yaw108

🦊🔥⬜⬛


----------



## cezwho

Excited to post my creation....soon. (Just waiting for the most important "ingredient" to arrive)


----------



## mrwomble

yaw108 said:


> View attachment 15710438


Love that 'cartoon' one on the left!


----------



## scrumpypaul

I've got a DW-5600BBN that I took off the canvas band and put a steel camo kit on. Decided I needed a change so ordered a tan bezel, some black steel 16-22mm strap adaptors and a grey Seiko Prospex Street style rubber strap. Total cost, less than £20 from AliExpress.

What do you think?





































I put the steel kit on my GW-B5600.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

scrumpypaul said:


> ...
> What do you think?
> I put the steel kit on my GW-B5600.
> 
> View attachment 15725982


Bezel is upside down 🤣 🙃🙃🙃


----------



## scrumpypaul

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Bezel is upside down 🤣


Doh...... 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## BoomerSooner74

scrumpypaul said:


> I've got a DW-5600BBN that I took off the canvas band and put a steel camo kit on. Decided I needed a change so ordered a tan bezel, some black steel 16-22mm strap adaptors and a grey Seiko Prospex Street style rubber strap. Total cost, less than £20 from AliExpress.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15725974
> 
> 
> View attachment 15725977
> 
> 
> View attachment 15725984
> 
> 
> View attachment 15725981
> 
> 
> I put the steel kit on my GW-B5600.
> 
> View attachment 15725982


I like it!...my camo metal kit should be here in the next day or so....last updates showed it leaving Grapevine, TX...I'm in Oklahoma...so i'm hoping any day now...not sure how hard they got hammered by the winter weather in that area.


----------



## Dxnnis

scrumpypaul said:


> I've got a DW-5600BBN that I took off the canvas band and put a steel camo kit on. Decided I needed a change so ordered a tan bezel, some black steel 16-22mm strap adaptors and a grey Seiko Prospex Street style rubber strap. Total cost, less than £20 from AliExpress.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15725974
> 
> 
> View attachment 15725977
> 
> 
> View attachment 15725984
> 
> 
> View attachment 15725981
> 
> 
> I put the steel kit on my GW-B5600.
> 
> View attachment 15725982


Looks good to me 

I never noticed the upside down bezel until BeefyMcWhatNow said lol


----------



## Chempop

Received my pair of 5600LS after all the FedEx delays this week. They ran about $70ea after tax, a decent discount I was happy paying. I already showed my 'creamsicle and keylime' plans for them, but after the band and bezel swap they didn't quite hit the mark for me, not 100% -- maybe with a matte white bezel I'd get closer to the desired look.










A while back I completed my red and blue 5600 mods and it turns out I like the look of the matching band & glass dial. I tried it on the pair of LS and I think they turned out great. I'd love it if the text matched too, I might even experiment with painting the bezel text -- something I've yet to try.


















All 4 together... the rainbow is growing! 🌈🌈😎


----------



## mrwomble

Those look amazing! I think the creamsicle looks best because it has the frosted bezel.

Where do you find your bezels and straps? I've not seen straps in those colours before.


----------



## mougino

Chempop said:


> View attachment 15681787
> 
> 
> Slight revision of my creamsicle and keylime mod concept. I'll probably pick them both up when the next 5% ebay bucks coupon surfaces


----------



## Chempop

mrwomble said:


> Where do you find your bezels and straps? I've not seen straps in those colours before.


Usually ebay and pacparts. There is at least one seller from Israel who is reliable and some from California with a decent variety of stock. Unfortunately the seller from Poland I can't recommend because his old stock reeked of tobacco -- it was quite an effort to get [most] of the smell out of that orange band!

California: link
Israel: link
Poland: link


----------



## mrwomble

Thanks @Chempop, will check those out!


----------



## Scott.

Popped a resin strap and gold buckle on this one today 

Lighter case and bezel gives a better balance than my old steel GMW-B5000 had on the

Weighs in at a sprightly 66g!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

Scott. said:


> Popped a resin strap and gold buckle on this one today
> 
> Lighter case and bezel gives a better balance than my old steel GMW-B5000 had on the
> 
> Weighs in at a sprightly 66g!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job! Must feel wonderful on the wrist!
But you could have gone 3g heavier, would've been fun


----------



## Scott.

mougino said:


> Great job! Must feel wonderful on the wrist!
> But you could have gone 3g heavier, would've been fun


Cheers!

Hahaha. Yes indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner74

My metal MOD kit finally showed up today....pretty nice...I'm really diggin it...and I also got a Stainless Square in the mail from a fellow WUS member...


----------



## scrumpypaul

Black and tan.


----------



## eightitude

Hello everyone.

I would like to asked if anyone ever try to fit dw5300c glass to dw5000 (1545) screwback hardcase? Not really sure about the glass size. I was tempting to mod my extra dw5000 with my old dw5300c but need some guidance from the experts here.

Thanks

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner74




----------



## eightitude

Ok done. Now time to hunting for Malaysia vintage bnb. Or does anyone have any suggestion where can i source one other than Ebay?









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## isometrus

BoomerSooner74 said:


> My metal MOD kit finally showed up today....pretty nice...I'm really diggin it...and I also got a Stainless Square in the mail from a fellow WUS member...
> View attachment 15736454
> View attachment 15736458
> View attachment 15736461


Both looks awesome. Can't decide which one i like more. IMO this classic DW5600 is the best looking Square for metal mods. Here's my camo.


----------



## Chempop

Who can spot the improvement? 🧐


----------



## g-fob2

@Chempop,
I like the mod with those clear jelly bezels, very brilliant - looks like a collab. OR waysss better than tons of collabs out there


----------



## Fullers1845

Hydro modded my GW-5000 and my GWB5600AR-1 using Fluorinert. (Also swapped bezel/straps for camo Ti and Yellow.)


----------



## buddhashenglong

Serious POP!


----------



## Chempop

@Fullers1845 
Nice pair, for me the GW5000 is one of the best looking with camo, though mine has stainless. I doubt I'll ever try a hydro mod, kudos on that as well.

@g-fob2 
Thanks, yesterday I modded the A-button on both with my last two spare long buttons. A small improvement that makes a big difference for me.


----------



## Mbs22

This is my collection!!!


----------



## cezwho

1st time modding a G, just love how this one turned out


----------



## oliver_nyc

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15332232
> 
> This is a combination of the case and bezel from a GW-B5600BC-1*B*ER and the module from the brother GW-B5600BC-1ER and on a GW-5000 strap. It have become my go-to for "descrete and sturdy".
> View attachment 15332234
> 
> This is on the other side of the "descrete" spectrum. GW-M5610 with neg display in a sunflower yellow dyed bezel & band, and in a goldcovered case


hi - can i ask how you covered the edge of the watch module that's visible through the yellow jelly bezel/ strap? it's normally black no? that is the best looking gshock i've seen and i'd love to try this mod but leaving the case black probably wouldn't look great on a yellow dyed band... thanks!


----------



## Barbababa

oliver_nyc said:


> hi - can i ask how you covered the edge of the watch module that's visible through the yellow jelly bezel/ strap? it's normally black no? that is the best looking gshock i've seen and i'd love to try this mod but leaving the case black probably wouldn't look great on a yellow dyed band... thanks!


It's actually covered in 18k leaf gold. A friend gave me some leftovers and I was only playing around, did not expect it to look as good as it did ? You can buy similar leaf gold and glue at hobby stores and try yourself ??


----------



## abkdt41

Is there a thread that explains the differences between all the squares?

I know the dw5600 is the original, but would like to know about the rest

Is there a size difference between the models? What about button placements?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica

You can start with this:












abkdt41 said:


> Is there a thread that explains the differences between all the squares?
> 
> I know the dw5600 is the original, but would like to know about the rest
> 
> Is there a size difference between the models? What about button placements?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

This is very helpful, thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

I also found this on another thread

DW5600
Dimensions (H x W x D)
48,90mm x 42,80mm x 13,40mm
Weight
approx. 53,00 g

GW5610
Dimensions (H x W x D)
46,7mm x 43,2mm x 12,7mm
Weight
approx. 51,7 g

GW5000
Dimensions (H × W × D)
48.9 X 42.8 X 13.5 mm
Weight: 73.8g

GW5510
Dimensions (H × W × D)
45.4 X 46.2 X 13.6 mm 
Weight: 54g

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

That chart is missing GW-B5600, maybe needs updating a bit?


----------



## Barbababa

Dxnnis said:


> That chart is missing GW-B5600, maybe needs updating a bit?


if I´m not misstaken it fits under column 3 from DW5600E


----------



## dh0licious

acadian said:


> Having fun with these jelly bezel/straps.
> 
> Finished in time for beer thirty - cheers





acadian said:


>


@acadian (or anyone else) what is the best way to get my hands on a translucent/matte/semi-transparent band and bezel like the ones above (preferably in clear colour) for a 5610? Would this image be an aftermarket BnB that's been coloured, or is this an original Casio version which has be coloured?

I've come across however it's a vulcanized rubber material so not sure how it compares to stock - [NCMS] G-5600 Matte.


----------



## Fergfour

Nothing terribly original, a bezel/bracelet swap. The B5000D with DLC bezel/bracelet from Tictox.


----------



## dh0licious

Mbs22 said:


> This is my collection!!!
> View attachment 15768087
> View attachment 15768092
> View attachment 15768094


Sounds like you found a good quality bullbar.

Can I ask where it's from? The previous ones I've bought from that Chinese marketplace ended up destroying my bezel when I decided to remove it


----------



## Repsol1977

G-Shock 30th Anniversary Rising Red.... modded with matte black bezel and gw5000 strap 😊


----------



## Dxnnis

Repsol1977 said:


> G-Shock 30th Anniversary Rising Red.... modded with matte black bezel and gw5000 strap 😊
> View attachment 15790699


Very nice indeed  👍


----------



## Morency79

I'm looking for a steel bracelet and case for my GW-5000. I found some on ali and eBay but I would rather not have to wait weeks or months. Anyone know of somewhere else, or someone who is selling.


----------



## Fullers1845

Morency79 said:


> I'm looking for a steel bracelet and case for my GW-5000. I found some on ali and eBay but I would rather not have to wait weeks or months. Anyone know of somewhere else, or someone who is selling.


Check your private messages.


----------



## eightitude

Hello everyone.

I would like to asked bout wording on dw5000 Bape bezel. Does anyone know is it same size wording or just a color on Bape bezel bit brighter then normal bezel.

My Bape bezel already crack due to keep in storage for god knows how long. Wanted to replace the bezel but just notice the wording its bit brighter or thicker.









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

@eightitude I'm not certain, but I think the bezel on the dw5000sl-1 Spike Lee has the larger white text you are looking for.

PacParts: 91087076070


----------



## eightitude

Chempop said:


> @eightitude I'm not certain, but I think the bezel on the dw5000sl-1 Spike Lee has the larger white text you are looking for.
> 
> PacParts: 91087076070


Thank you so much @Chempop . Now i will try to put some color on the wording first. If its not hurting my eyes will try to purchase a Spike Lee one.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Does anyone know if the Ali express metal bracelet fit the new g lide watches gbx100?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

abkdt41 said:


> Does anyone know if the Ali express metal bracelet fit the new g lide watches gbx100?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I had one for my GW-B5600 on my GBX-100 earlier this week.


----------



## abkdt41

Hey thanks for you reply
How was the fit?


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

abkdt41 said:


> Hey thanks for you reply
> How was the fit?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Fit was fine, a little shy of the case edge but, as I had the "cool black" version, I didn't like mis-match colour.


----------



## abkdt41

Thank you very much for the pictures

Any chance you tried fitting the module in the steel bezel?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

abkdt41 said:


> Thank you very much for the pictures
> 
> *Any chance you tried fitting the module in the steel bezel?*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Probably a no-go, if for no other reason than the GBX-100 has a front light button and "traditional" squares don't...


----------



## dh0licious

babyivan said:


> Not sure how I feel about the full on yellow. And the strap is the non dimple version... Hmmm, idk. I will have to give it a full on day of wear before I decide if I like it. Not exactly office attire, but whatevs.
> I did try it with the black strap, which makes it look like the 5600tb-1jf (80's throwback release). Interesting.
> The wife thinks it looks like a toy in yellow. But she's not a fan in general of g-shocks.
> 
> What do you guys think.





kevio said:


> What's not to love about yellow? Seeing it reminds me of the beach.





simon1003 said:


> Love em on yellow, definitely a beach holiday watch. They suit a black bullbar too.
> 
> View attachment 14373311
> 
> 
> View attachment 14373313
> 
> 
> View attachment 14373315


Do you by any chance remember what model you got these yellow bezel and straps from? I'm finding a really hard time finding a yellow that fits the GWM5610. I managed to get a G-5600 bezel with the premium'ish looking yellow that fits the 5610, I just can't get my hands on the corresponding strap as it's discontinued. I would be happy to get these non-dimpled yellow straps pictured (which also look like the premium yellow).


----------



## cvdl

dh0licious said:


> Do you by any chance remember what model you got these yellow bezel and straps from? I'm finding a really hard time finding a yellow that fits the GWM5610. I managed to get a G-5600 bezel with the premium'ish looking yellow that fits the 5610, I just can't get my hands on the corresponding strap as it's discontinued. I would be happy to get these non-dimpled yellow straps pictured (which also look like the premium yellow).


You could try bezel 10455324 and band/strap 10330724

Not sure if they're the same tint of yellow tho.






Casio G-Shock Database


A database for all G-Shock lovers. Thousands of G-Shocks. Manuals in up to 12 languages. G-Shock Youtube videos. And much more ...




shockbase.org










Casio G-Shock Database


A database for all G-Shock lovers. Thousands of G-Shocks. Manuals in up to 12 languages. G-Shock Youtube videos. And much more ...




shockbase.org


----------



## babyivan

dh0licious said:


> Do you by any chance remember what model you got these yellow bezel and straps from? I'm finding a really hard time finding a yellow that fits the GWM5610. I managed to get a G-5600 bezel with the premium'ish looking yellow that fits the 5610, I just can't get my hands on the corresponding strap as it's discontinued. I would be happy to get these non-dimpled yellow straps pictured (which also look like the premium yellow).


This is where I bought mine:









Original Genuine Casio G-Shock Yellow Band & Bezel Replacement Set for G-5600A-9 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Genuine Casio G-Shock Yellow Band & Bezel Replacement Set for G-5600A-9 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## dh0licious

babyivan said:


> This is where I bought mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Genuine Casio G-Shock Yellow Band & Bezel Replacement Set for G-5600A-9 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Genuine Casio G-Shock Yellow Band & Bezel Replacement Set for G-5600A-9 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thanks, that helps.


----------



## dh0licious

The lovely Desert Beige 5610 bezel is now discontinued at PacParts (Casio GWM5610SD-8 Parts and Accessories) 










A few months back I tried to order the strap and bezel. They managed to order the strap for me, but advised after 4 weeks that the bezel is no longer available and promptly marked it as Discontinued.

I've looked everywhere for this bezel/band combo since then. Can anyone tell me where I might be able to get my hands on one (the bezel, at the very least since the band is still available on PacParts)? Searched all the usual places - eBay, TikTox etc.


----------



## cvdl

dh0licious said:


> The lovely Desert Beige 5610 bezel is now discontinued at PacParts (Casio GWM5610SD-8 Parts and Accessories)
> 
> View attachment 15838333
> 
> 
> A few months back I tried to order the strap and bezel. They managed to order the strap for me, but advised after 4 weeks that the bezel is no longer available and promptly marked it as Discontinued.
> 
> I've looked everywhere for this bezel/band combo since then. Can anyone tell me where I might be able to get my hands on one (the bezel, at the very least since the band is still available on PacParts)? Searched all the usual places - eBay, TikTox etc.


Aren't you from Singapore? From Malaysia or China there's a lot of genuine parts available that's not available to the western world.

Anyways, if you look up 10443322, you'll get a result like this









CASIO 純正 G-SHOCK ベゼル GW-M5610SD-8JF用 カシオ Bezel :10443322:ECワイド - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング


CASIO 純正 G-SHOCK ベゼル GW-M5610SD-8JF用 カシオ Bezelです。



store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp





Just need a service like buyee or zenmarket.

Or, contact your local casio service centre with the part numbers I gave you.


----------



## dh0licious

cvdl said:


> Aren't you from Singapore? From Malaysia or China there's a lot of genuine parts available that's not available to the western world.
> 
> Anyways, if you look up 10443322, you'll get a result like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO 純正 G-SHOCK ベゼル GW-M5610SD-8JF用 カシオ Bezel :10443322:ECワイド - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング
> 
> 
> CASIO 純正 G-SHOCK ベゼル GW-M5610SD-8JF用 カシオ Bezelです。
> 
> 
> 
> store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need a service like buyee or zenmarket.
> 
> Or, contact your local casio service centre with the part numbers I gave you.


Unfortunately the link you shared says out of stock. I've searched plenty for this part number on Asian websites but nobody has any stock.

I guess I'll try contacting Casio Singapore next.


----------



## cvdl

dh0licious said:


> Unfortunately the link you shared says out of stock. I've searched plenty for this part number on Asian websites but nobody has any stock.
> 
> I guess I'll try contacting Casio Singapore next.


Ah ok. 
If you have friends or relatives in China, try and ask this shop.
Yellow strap seems to be still available here.

Seems like your service centre is on this page. Sometimes they can be dicks and follow policy and deny your request. So fingers crossed!

If all options didn't work and you really need these colours, I could ask my service centre.
Prices of strap and bezel.


----------



## dh0licious

cvdl said:


> Ah ok.
> If you have friends or relatives in China, try and ask this shop.
> Yellow strap seems to be still available here.
> 
> Seems like your service centre is on this page. Sometimes they can be dicks and follow policy and deny your request. So fingers crossed!
> 
> If all options didn't work and you really need these colours, I could ask my service centre.
> Prices of strap and bezel.


Tried Taobao, could'nt find it. Searched the eBay seller you linked, they don't have it either.

I called local Casio Singapore and they also advised 'NLA' no longer available.


----------



## cvdl

Bummer.

Your search led me to me checking out all the parts that I need/want to stock for the future.
Haven't been wearing any watches for some time now, but better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## JotaG

Fullers1845 said:


> Hydro modded my GW-5000 and my GWB5600AR-1 using Fluorinert. (Also swapped bezel/straps for camo Ti and Yellow.)


Do you buy it on G-Refit or Vecileon? It is stainless or titanium?

Stainless cammo Vecileon: 26.75€ 36% de DESCUENTO|Correas de reloj de acero inoxidable 316L, nuevo camuflaje, para DW5600, GW M5610, GW5000, bisel/funda, correa de Metal|Correas de reloj| - AliExpress
Titanium cammo Vecileon: 128.25€ 46% de DESCUENTO|Nuevo camuflaje de aleación de titanio correas y bisel para DW5600 GW M5610 GW5000 DW5035 de la correa de Metal de acero cubierta con pulsera con herramientas|Correas de reloj| - AliExpress

Titanium cammo G-Refit: 55.77€ 53% de DESCUENTO|G Refit GW5000 DW5600/5610 G5600E GWM5610, correas de reloj de aleación de titanio, conjunto de correa de bisel, banda de reloj de Metal/funda con herramientas, funda negra|Correas de reloj| - AliExpress

It fits perfectly on GW5000? Can you upload more pics? Thank you?


----------



## Fullers1845

Yes, the GW-5000 Titanium camo set from G-Refit.

Perfect fit. Only problem I experienced is a couple of the bezel side screws stripping and not being able to get them back out. It's ok. I don't plan on changing the bezel anytime soon.


----------



## Chempop

@Fullers1845 Looks great. Part of me wishes I went with titanium camo for my GW5000 mod too. I would avoid using the provided bezel screws on a steel case, I am quite certain they are designed for the resin case and will damage the threads in the GW5000.


----------



## mikekol

Fullers1845 said:


> Check your private messages.


Can I also know the metal bezel for the 5610?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

mikekol said:


> Can I also know the metal bezel for the 5610?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sorry, friend. I don't have any information about that.


----------



## Fullers1845

Chempop said:


> @Fullers1845 Looks great. Part of me wishes I went with titanium camo for my GW5000 mod too. I would avoid using the provided bezel screws on a steel case, I am quite certain they are designed for the resin case and will damage the threads in the GW5000.


Can't put the toothpaste back into that tube!

The hydromod using Fluorinert does enhance display sharpness.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Fuller1845, looks good. What's with the battery? In one photo it's "H," in the other it's "CHG" on January 1.


----------



## Fullers1845

Sir-Guy said:


> @Fuller1845, looks good. What's with the battery? In one photo it's "H," in the other it's "CHG" on January 1.


The "CHG/1.1" photo is when the module reset itself after I initially did the hydromod.


----------



## Facelessman

No new G or parts for quite sometime. Nothing really new just playing around with band and bezel.

Before



After


----------



## 41Mets

No signature


----------



## cvdl

From this









to this Dutch national colour









To my final destination









One last pic with his big brother. Both straps are comically bad though. It so plasticky and squeaky.


----------



## zack20cb

I have a DW-5035 origin gold and a DW-5035 glacier gold. Should I switch ‘em?


----------



## Chempop

zack20cb said:


> I have a DW-5035 origin gold and a DW-5035 glacier gold. Should I switch 'em?


The resin or the modules?


----------



## zack20cb

Just the resin. I never wear the glacier gold, it's cool but it's too wild for me. I wear the origin gold all the time, and the resin is nicely broken in.


















perfect! Finally gonna get some wrist time.


----------



## Chempop

@zack20cb That looks great! I haven't put black resin on the 5035E for an extended period of time.
When the DW5035 came out I perseverated on which to get, eventually going with the glacier gold because I wanted the mirror LCD with inverted backlight -- which previously was only available on the 5025 ocean grey iirc. They ended up putting the mirror w/inverted BL positive displays on a number of other DW5600 models since, but they aren't nearly as nice as the ones on the anniversary editions. The ones on my DW5600LS don't have the level of contrast as the 5035E, although they are similar (I'm not sure about the DWA5600MW-7).

I also went with the 5035E because of the gold dial, I wanted a full gold square with no black. Maybe you've seen my mod w/aftermarket gold steel. I've been happy with it, but in the back of my head I always wanted the DW5035D and somewhat regretted not going with it to begin with -- the grass is always greener syndrome. I ordered a DW5035D just the other week which I saw one for a reasonable price on ebay.


----------



## Alarc

Just got the blue navy spares from tiktox for my glx-5600! It looks fantastic.


----------



## [email protected]

Fullers1845 said:


> Can't put the toothpaste back into that tube!
> 
> The hydromod using Fluorinert does enhance display sharpness.


Looks good. Really dig the camo.


----------



## cousswrc

I did not have a G for a while now since I sold my 5500 and my 5600. 
I bought a classic DW5600-1VER, a metal replacement bezel, a screen protector and bullbars from Ali.
I really enjoyed modding this watch. 
Hope you like it!


----------



## Dxnnis

cousswrc said:


> I did not have a G for a while now since I sold my 5500 and my 5600.
> I bought a classic DW5600-1VER, a metal replacement bezel, a screen protector and bullbars from Ali.
> I really enjoyed modding this watch.
> Hope you like it!
> View attachment 15932625
> 
> View attachment 15932628
> 
> View attachment 15932633


Very nice


----------



## MrWatchologist

Finally finished my GW5000 titanium camo mod. The titanium bracelet initially had a glossy, polished finish at each piece of the bracelet that made it unwearable for me. Using a 280 grit abrasive buff on a dremel at the lowest speed, I took apart the bracelet and brushed off each piece for a more dull, matte finish. Added DLC bezel screws. Debated if I should add my custom black buttons, but decided I really didn't want to open my original GW5000 after all these years. Instead, I used the dremel again and brushed the stainless steel buttons which I think looks great and plays perfectly with the white text on the dial.

I've bought the actual GMWB5000TCM black camo titanium in the past, but I think this mod beats it by miles. I immediately returned that one because of the overall glossy finish with the gray and gold tones that just didn't work for me.


----------



## DEZ

I'll start it off by asking which of these is not customized? I've done so many GA-110 and similar models. I still have many left. It was a challenge to have a watch that matches what you're wearing. Now I have too many lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Replacing my GWN-Q1000 Gulmaster's resin band with the combi bracelet on the GWN-Q1000MC Gulfmaster

Simple but very effective mod.










Especially, because, besides looking really good, the combi bracelet has a rare (among G-Shocks) micro-adjuster. The bracelet also has a diver's extension (which you can see on the left side of the clasp, below) and external lock.

All this bracelet flexibility, plus the tons of watch functions, make the GWN-Q1000 Gulfmaster, IMHO, one of the best G-Shocks ever made (even with the infamous stuck hour hand problem, which did not impact everybody)










All of which, makes my Gulfmaster my G-Shock with the best fit.


----------



## Artbrz

View attachment 15951254


----------



## longtimelurker

Does this count?


----------



## DEZ

From sporty to casual. I like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W




----------



## Kudarat

Here'd be mine LOL










*From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?


----------



## abkdt41

Quick question

I want to get the blue camo titanium bracelet, but ali express only seems to sell it in the gmwb5000 size. Will the module from a 5600 fit inside a gmwb5000 case?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^If possible, message the Ali seller and ask them this question. Seller GRefit is very responsive and aware of different case/fit issues.


----------



## Chempop

abkdt41 said:


> Quick question
> 
> I want to get the blue camo titanium bracelet, but ali express only seems to sell it in the gmwb5000 size. Will the module from a 5600 fit inside a gmwb5000 case?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I highly doubt it. The module in most screwbacks are also housed in a extra steel and rubber piece that is designed very specifically for the module the watch uses. This is why you CAN put a 5600E module in a DW5035 steel case, or a GWM5610 module in the GW5000 steel case, if the module matches, you can make it work.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

👀









Best G-Shock Mod


Ive seen a lot of cool stuff that people have done to their G-Shocks on here, and was wondering if everyone could post their favorite mods. Heres mine,




www.watchuseek.com













Modded Gs


Hey guys, so I've been browsing many threads here and do not seem to notice a thread dedicated for modded g-shock. (Please correct me if im wrong.) Maybe you guys can post all your beloved modded watches here. It would help and motivate me and others new to modding.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DEZ

Nice old threads! I found my old post.








Dee & Ricky modded up 2013. I still have them locked up in a pelican case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

DEZ said:


> Nice old threads! I found my old post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dee & Ricky modded up 2013. I still have them locked up in a pelican case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


first thread linked was last active 11 days ago and has been active for the better part of a year. my point is this thread will disappear after a week but the other will keep going


----------



## Dxnnis

Perhaps they could be merged?


----------



## Rainy Daze

Switched my GW-B5660AR-1 from negative red display to positive yellow.

Before:









After:









Backlight:


----------



## Dxnnis

Rainy Daze said:


> Switched my GW-B5660AR-1 from negative red display to positive yellow.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 15962397
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 15962398
> 
> 
> Backlight:
> View attachment 15962399


Looks great 👍


----------



## Zednut

Another camo mod with dw-5035😀


----------



## txchrisp

Swapped the bezels on my GWM5610-1 and GWM5610RB-4. Really like the two-tone. I'm thinking of putting some grey resin on the current all black and I'm leaning toward the lighter dove grey from the GWM5610LG-8 but would love suggestions on that. My son is modeling the negative display below but really likes mine, so I'm going get him a DW5600E-1V and put a red bezel from pacparts on it.


----------



## txchrisp

Playing around with some options while I wait for Pacparts. Kinda like this combo, strong NASA21 vibes. GWM5610RB-4 with the GWM5610-1 bezel and a DW5600FS-7 band.


----------



## Norrie

About a month ago I decided I wanted to try a square. Nek minit&#8230;


----------



## peterbee

I took the bezel off of a DW-5600MW-7 and put it onto a NASA 2021.

I liked the look of the 2020 more, and after this change, along with the black bezel lettering and the black details on the 2021, I think it looks even better than the 2020!



















And then I put the NASA's bezel on the MW-7 and added a combi. I am liking it!


----------



## Fullers1845

Sometimes this thread (one of my favorites on WUS) reminds me of this clip from my favorite episode of The Office (start at 0:30).






Keep posting those Square G Mods!


----------



## txchrisp

Fullers1845 said:


> Sometimes this thread (one of my favorites on WUS) reminds me of this clip from my favorite episode of The Office (start at 0:30).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting those Square G Mods!


LOL. Classic and that is spot on.


----------



## L&W

Before









After


----------



## Bozzy

L&W said:


> After
> View attachment 15973525
> 
> View attachment 15973526
> 
> View attachment 15973527


wow that might just be the perfect square G


----------



## L&W

Bozzy said:


> wow that might just be the perfect square G


Thanks @Bozzy. 🙏 I love it! 😎


----------



## Man of Kent

Does anyone know of an aftermarket rubber bezel to fit the GMW-B5k? I see lots of replacement bezels (rubber and metal) for standard squares, but not to convert the metal squares. Gap in the market maybe? 

Sent from my XQ-AU51 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix

Three of mine, basic play with strap, bezel and positive mod display.


----------



## Dxnnis

danielsallfix said:


> Three of mine, basic play with strap, bezel and positive mod display.
> View attachment 15988671


Love that grey one, looks cool 👌


----------



## aj11fan

Idk why I didn't do this one sooner:








Combi seems to fit just fine?


----------



## L&W




----------



## peterbee




----------



## Dxnnis

peterbee said:


> View attachment 16013483
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013484


Love the green display 🤘


----------



## Chempop

Dxnnis said:


> Love the green display


Me too, I like how it looks with Grey! The white and blue B5600 is sharp too, very autobot!



danielsallfix said:


> Three of mine, basic play with strap, bezel and positive mod display.
> View attachment 15988671


----------



## peterbee

Dxnnis said:


> Love the green display 🤘





Chempop said:


> Me too, I like how it looks with Grey! The white and blue B5600 is sharp too, very autobot!


Thanks! I couldn't wait to get this one on the new resin. I love how many looks we can get from squares!


----------



## txchrisp

Resins came in from Israel today to complete my DW5600-9 tribute. Also added some aftermarket bullbars. Big fan of the lightning yellow.


----------



## peterbee

lol bumping the thread yet again... Saturday fun putting a new bezel on the blue, and combi 2's on both it and the green


----------



## JaredNish

L&W said:


> Before
> View attachment 15973524
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 15973525
> 
> View attachment 15973526
> 
> View attachment 15973527


Which model is the original? I love the module/Crystal

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## Chempop

peterbee said:


> lol bumping the thread yet again... Saturday fun putting a new bezel on the blue, and combi 2's on both it and the green
> 
> 
> View attachment 16031774


Great *RGB *trio! Are you in the video field by any chance?


----------



## peterbee

Chempop said:


> Great *RGB *trio! Are you in the video field by any chance?


Thanks!
🤣 sadly no..


----------



## L&W

JaredNish said:


> Which model is the original? I love the module/Crystal
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


It's a GW-M5610K-1JR


----------



## chapter2unit4

DW5600M with aftermarket knock off bezel and unknown jelly band


----------



## j00st

summer variant for cycling


----------



## Kinboat

Dw5600 with an oem yellow bezel, Jay's and Kay's convertible strap adapters and a two piece Zulu strap


----------



## geauxtigers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner74

L&W said:


> Before
> View attachment 15973524
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 15973525
> 
> View attachment 15973526
> 
> View attachment 15973527


Where did you get the case?? Would love to do that with one of my squares


----------



## L&W

BoomerSooner74 said:


> Where did you get the case?? Would love to do that with one of my squares


The band and bezel is from gw-m5610md. You can find them on eBay.


----------



## BoomerSooner74

L&W said:


> The band and bezel is from gw-m5610md. You can find them on eBay.


Thanks


----------



## Mitxel

My first mod 👶
It is a DW-5600BB with a "Titanium" bezel, the bezel has a warmer grey than the stock resin,


----------



## Nighthawk23

Decided to mod my GW-B5600BC with a black stainless steel bezel and I like how it looks. It goes very well with the combi bracelet.


----------



## Dxnnis

My GW-M5610-1BJF


----------



## Ferretnose

Release of the "U" module inspired me to build my ultimate everyday wear square. For me that means titanium, so I ordered a GW-M5610U-1 and a natural finish titanium bezel/bracelet kit:









Close, but all those colors on the 5610 screen suddenly looked gaudy. The ti seemed to be asking for a more restrained approach, such as on the negative-display GW-M5610U-1B. But I despise negative displays. Wanted to stay positive. So I ordered a "B." When it arrived I put both watches in a coffee can and shook vigorously for three minutes (no, not really) _et viola_









Now _that's_ more like it.


----------



## JaredNish

Ferretnose said:


> Release of the "U" module inspired me to build my ultimate everyday wear square. For me that means titanium, so I ordered a GW-M5610U-1 and a natural finish titanium bezel/bracelet kit:
> View attachment 16057944
> 
> 
> Close, but all those colors on the 5610 screen suddenly looked gaudy. The ti seemed to be asking for a more restrained approach, such as on the negative-display GW-M5610U-1B. But I despise negative displays. Wanted to stay positive. So I ordered a "B." When it arrived I put both watches in a coffee can and shook vigorously for three minutes (no, not really) _et viola_
> View attachment 16057945
> 
> 
> Now _that's_ more like it.


I wish they had an official "raw" Ti release. Definitely a great look to it. And I wouldn't baby mine either. Would want a worn look.

here's my "custom" NASA21 with a combi2. An all white OR white mid link combi would be absolutely Tats. Come on Casio!
















I originally wanted the "20" but people want too many dollars. Now that I have the 21 on wrist I dig the black border accent on the crystal. Can't wait for my white bezel,&#8230; AND MY MATTE WHITE COMBI
C. A. S. I. O!
I wonder if there is a way to custom craft the mid links out of something with a 3D printer or something. Would be shweet.


----------



## L&W

Time for some King mod.








Oops bezel upside down! 😱😅








Much better now. 😉








A wrist shot








The purple color is very subtle and only pops under direkt lighting.


----------



## JaredNish

L&W said:


> Time for some King mod.
> View attachment 16074242
> 
> Oops bezel upside down! ??
> View attachment 16074244
> 
> Much better now. ?
> View attachment 16074250
> 
> A wrist shot
> View attachment 16074252
> 
> The purple color is very subtle and only pops under direkt lighting.
> View attachment 16074264


So as for me if the king was smaller, which would make it a square I know, then style alone, like them but the inner bezel piece is my favorite. I like how the mod combines the purple piece with the "purple" solar cell.


----------



## CubsWin27

This had a chip in the crystal I removed, looks great now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish

A slight custom. My plain matte white resin came in so I now have all non original resin to preserve the originals and I can still wear daily. As long as I don't scratch the crystal that is.


----------



## scrumpypaul

JaredNish said:


> A slight custom. My plain matte white resin came in so I now have all non original resin to preserve the originals and I can still wear daily. As long as I don't scratch the crystal that is.
> View attachment 16083363


Buy a couple of cheap screen protectors to give a little reassurance.


----------



## isometrus

Swapping the modules and new dresses for dw5600e-1v , dw5600hr-1dr. Here's the results


----------



## txchrisp

isometrus said:


> Swapping the modules and new dresses for dw5600e-1v , dw5600hr-1dr. Here's the results
> View attachment 16084914
> View attachment 16084915
> View attachment 16084916


Nice! Which model is the grey resin from? Looks great.


----------



## JaredNish

isometrus said:


> Swapping the modules and new dresses for dw5600e-1v , dw5600hr-1dr. Here's the results
> View attachment 16084914
> View attachment 16084915
> View attachment 16084916


Not sure if that is green or grey but it looks good. A balanced look. Could have been an official release.


----------



## Bear1845

Maybe this one.
DW5600 ED-8


----------



## tman916

I hope my custom squares fit in here!!


----------



## L&W




----------



## Dxnnis

L&W said:


> View attachment 16085937
> View attachment 16085939


Looks nice but what's the legibility like?


----------



## L&W

Dxnnis said:


> Looks nice but what's the legibility like?


It's ok


Dxnnis said:


> Looks nice but what's the legibility like?


A little bit weaker than before but not much. It's a fun mod. 🙂


----------



## isometrus

txchrisp said:


> Nice! Which model is the grey resin from? Looks great.


It's from DW5600M-3. Actually it's more khaki green than gray showed on my pictures.


----------



## tman916

L&W said:


> View attachment 16085937
> View attachment 16085939


Looks great!


----------



## L&W

tman916 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!🙏 I'm quite pleased with the result.🙂


----------



## mrwomble

tman916 said:


> I hope my custom squares fit in here!!


That's amazing! Did you do these yourself?


----------



## tman916

mrwomble said:


> That's amazing! Did you do these yourself?


I didn't. I have a guy. PM me if you're interested in a design of your own!


----------



## DEZ

Another one.

























Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tman916




----------



## tman916

DEZ said:


> I'll start it off by asking which of these is not customized? I've done so many GA-110 and similar models. I still have many left. It was a challenge to have a watch that matches what you're wearing. Now I have too many lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome colors man!


----------



## DEZ

tman916 said:


> Awesome colors man!


Thanks 








Some Frogs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tman916

DEZ said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Frogs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm not as well versed with GA-110s and Frogmans. Are these all stock colors straight from Casio?


----------



## DEZ

The ga110s are all custom using casio parts. The pink frog is a real high quality replica band and bezel that fit like factory. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee




----------



## chapter2unit4

DW-5600TGA9 module
DW-5600BB upper band
GW-5600BJ-1 lower band and keeper
DW-5600E-1 bezel


----------



## tman916

peterbee said:


> View attachment 16089596


Amazing color!


----------



## peterbee

tman916 said:


> Amazing color!


Thanks! GW-M5610-1B in a G-5600CC-2 bezel / strap 🧐


----------



## speedmistr

GW-5000-1JF

Casio strap adapters
Bezel with fat lettering from an old 5600E (1545)
DW-069USV-1V strap


----------



## chesterworks

Ferretnose said:


> Release of the "U" module inspired me to build my ultimate everyday wear square. For me that means titanium, so I ordered a GW-M5610U-1 and a natural finish titanium bezel/bracelet kit:
> View attachment 16057944
> 
> 
> Close, but all those colors on the 5610 screen suddenly looked gaudy. The ti seemed to be asking for a more restrained approach, such as on the negative-display GW-M5610U-1B. But I despise negative displays. Wanted to stay positive. So I ordered a "B." When it arrived I put both watches in a coffee can and shook vigorously for three minutes (no, not really) _et viola_
> View attachment 16057945
> 
> 
> Now _that's_ more like it.


Is that just an aliexpress titanium kit?


----------



## Facelessman

GW-S5600 on more stealthy bezel and combi 2.0



Made in Thailand



Side by side with it's bigger brother GW-5000


----------



## JBravo920

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

GW-5000-1JF

Aftermarket strap adapters
DW5600LS-7 bezel
G2110V-1V strap


----------



## kenls

Picked up some 22mm adapters and stuck them on the GBX.

Now I'm not saying it'll get (more or, even any) wrist time, but as its now on a bracelet, at least it might have a fighting chance.


----------



## peterbee

DW-5600MW with DW-5600MNT resin


----------



## danielsallfix

Gx56bb changed polarizationfilter to make it positive + a yellow lightfilter and orange band and bezel.


----------



## danielsallfix

Playing around with other colours.


----------



## cvdl

Finally received all the parts.


----------



## Chempop

cvdl said:


> Finally received all the parts.
> 
> View attachment 16155390


Wow, I'm amazed you can still get everything to make a DW5030. Bravo and enjoy building it!


----------



## Ferretnose

Ver cool, cdvl. May I ask where you bought the parts, especially the case. (Would also be interested to know what the total cost was, but it would be rude to ask.)


----------



## cvdl

Ferretnose said:


> Ver cool, cdvl. May I ask where you bought the parts, especially the case. (Would also be interested to know what the total cost was, but it would be rude to ask.)


I think around 150 euro. Got one of the last case on a polish service center webshop. 
There is a G-SHOCK shop on taobao too, but it seems most of his stock is gone.


----------



## cvdl

Somehow messed the back cover up a little. The tool to close the back cover slipped and now there are two micro hairline scratches. 

Might buff it out or might just leave it. It’s not that visible and there’ll be scratches anyways if it going to wear it. 

Can’t deny it hurt a lil when it happened 😢


----------



## Chempop

A few layers of tape can sometimes protect a caseback from accidental slips. Gaffer tape is probably best because it's thick fabric like, thin paper masking tape likely won't be enough and the tool will just tear through (you should see the back of my GW5000 case after wrestling with that thing for 30min, was waaayyyy overtightened from the factory).


----------



## Ferretnose

cvdl said:


> I think around 150 euro. Got one of the last case on a polish service center webshop.
> There is a G-SHOCK shop on taobao too, but it seems most of his stock is gone.


Thanks, cdvl, for the tips. Turned out nice!


----------



## Rocco

Nothing special, just white resins on a 5610.









The white band is very creaky and hasn't really softened up. I know the GW-5000 has a softer band; is there a white band that is softer/quieter?


----------



## DEZ

Ok so I went from Pink to Clear color. Enjoy the pics. Tell me what you think. 


















































Sent from my G-Shock using Casio technology


----------



## Fullers1845

For those less inclined to DIY, this could be cool.

 https://www.g-central.com/my-g-shock-custom-dwe-5610-shop-coming-october-20-in-japan/


----------



## Xerxes300

Fullers1845 said:


> For those less inclined to DIY, this could be cool.
> 
> My G-Shock custom DWE-5610 shop coming October 20 to Japan – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog



imagine a "build your own", similar to Nike, except with g-shock squares.... one can wish and hope!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Trying to get the patina in photography
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee

DW-5610SUS-5 with black resins. Not sure what I will do with the beige stuff.

I had to steal the band from my Casioak since this square has the quick release setup and normal ones don't fit right.


----------



## Lois-38

Hello guys 
I'm a new customer 
I would like customize my casio but I have a question.
What paint do you use to paint writers and how do you do it?
Thanks a lot 😀


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## cvdl

Lois-38 said:


> Hello guys
> I'm a new customer
> I would like customize my casio but I have a question.
> What paint do you use to paint writers and how do you do it?
> Thanks a lot 😀


I used enamel paint, but some used acrylic or lacquer paint for hobby use.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Been mounting a Chinese Vintage bezel and bracelet on a titanium TB.

It was fun being that low profile. 



















































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

tman916 said:


> I didn't. I have a guy. PM me if you're interested in a design of your own!


Does your guy do custom backlights? Thinking about modding the backlight on the Rick & Morty to a more color appropriate theme. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterworks

Slapped an "old black" metal bezel/bracelet on my GW-M5610BC-1JF. My ultimate goal is to put a positive display GW-M5610U-1CJF in there, but I'm waiting until those can be had for less than the $175 they're going for currently.


----------



## ScottB

chesterworks said:


> Slapped an "old black" metal bezel/bracelet on my GW-M5610BC-1JF. My ultimate goal is to put a positive display GW-M5610U-1CJF in there, but I'm waiting until those can be had for less than the $175 they're going for currently.
> 
> View attachment 16204955


After seeing posts on here and Amazon reviews stating they were sending out the updated model instead, I took a chance and ordered the GWM5610-1 on Amazon for $98 and indeed got got the updated M5610U. Obviously YMMV.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I had a couple of ideas for my B5000RD (because I don't want to scratch the red parts, lol) , just for fun...


----------



## 3-1-1

Gold looks good on the burgun-G


----------



## tman916

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Does your guy do custom backlights? Thinking about modding the backlight on the Rick & Morty to a more color appropriate theme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He does!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

tman916 said:


> He does!


Shoot! Sending you a message RN! 


Sent from


----------



## peterbee

Loving this modded duo_🙂_ 

I put the resin from a DW-5600M-8 onto the basic square just for fun, and I think it works great!


----------



## chesterworks

ScottB said:


> After seeing posts on here and Amazon reviews stating they were sending out the updated model instead, I took a chance and ordered the GWM5610-1 on Amazon for $98 and indeed got got the updated M5610U. Obviously YMMV.


I'm a little married to getting the blue line around the display instead of red. Small thing, I know.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye




----------



## benton629




----------



## Xerxes300

Xerxes300 said:


> imagine a "build your own", similar to Nike, except with g-shock squares.... one can wish and hope!


whoa!!!!









MY G-SHOCK | CASIO


パーツをカスタマイズして自分だけのG-SHOCKをオーダーしよう！液晶、文字板、ベゼル、バンド、美錠、遊環などをセレクトすれば、約190万通りの組み合わせに。




www.casio.com


----------



## benton629




----------



## Bozzy

Guys I could use some help/advise.

I’m building a black-on-black mod and the only part I can‘t find is a black DLC buckle for the GW5000 strap. I have one for those wide modern style straps but I need a smaller one.

Perhaps a buckle from a Casioak strap fits?


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## complexcarbs

Dupe comment


----------



## 3-1-1

I suspect they may eventually make a copper tone full metal square, but until then I made my own next best thing…


----------



## Louno

peterbee said:


> Loving this modded duo_🙂_
> 
> I put the resin from a DW-5600M-8 onto the basic square just for fun, and I think it works great!
> 
> View attachment 16206799


Indeed ! It's litterally one of the best looking square i've seen. Great job !


----------



## Ferretnose

Sometimes this watch hobby devolves into finding new and more expensive ways to be dissatisfied. That pretty well sums up my quest for the ultimate square. Which I have nearly achieved. _Nearly_.
Having played with titanium squares both factory and homebuilt, I sought the ultimate in toughness and light weight, with particular aesthetics. The starting point was a stainless steel GMW-B5000 which I never wore because; A: too shiny and B: far too heavy at 150 grams. But if everything possible was replaced with titanium... 
The goal was 100 gr. Fortunately, the titanium caseback screwed right into the steel case. Unfortunately, it cost $160. And only saved seven grams at 9.42 gr. (9.38 gr. without the protective sticker btw.) Likewise, the SS bezel is only a tad over seven grams weightier than the ti. The real heft is in the SS bracelet - 75 gr!
I knew the ti would be a real saving, but I wanted more - well, less, actually. Inspiration came from my TVA with its laser-drilled holes. I fired up my trusty industrial laser, um, my slightly rusty benchtop drill press. All that drilling and dimpling saved slightly less than 2 gr. Still oddly satisfying.
The clasp doesn't match because the raw ti kit comes with a grossly overweight SS clasp - 4.66 gr. over. Fetid dingoes kidneys! A different company does do a real ti clasp. Sadly, they don't cater to the GMW-B5000, nor do they offer a raw finish. Happily, the clasps are perfectly interchangeable. If anyone knows a chemical way to strip off that black finish, I'll be grateful. 
Bottom line - 101.94 grams. Less than 10 gr. more than my camo ti square, albeit 20 gr. over my lightest resin conversion. A comforting presence on the wrist rather than an uncomfortable burden. Goal so nearly achieved. Though if I could just find a ti case...


----------



## peterbee

Got the B5000G into the DLC set from the TFC. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## CubsWin27

Got bored with my teal gbx-100, so I added a black bezel, combi bracelet and modded the silver bezel to look matte black with a worn finish











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Bozzy said:


> Guys I could use some help/advise.
> 
> I’m building a black-on-black mod and the only part I can‘t find is a black DLC buckle for the GW5000 strap. I have one for those wide modern style straps but I need a smaller one.
> 
> Perhaps a buckle from a Casioak strap fits?


I think you are looking for DLC buckle from gw-5000b 😁


----------



## abkdt41

Hello

Looking to get a grid metal bracelet but cant seem to find one on Ali Express

Anyone ever bought one? Anyone have one they are willing to let go?

Need it for the 5600 series


----------



## fairfax

Made this as a secret Santa gift:
Box: DW-5025
Module: DW-5025 (for amber LCD)
Housing & back: GWX-5600 (lighter than screwback)
Bezel: blacked out GWX-5600-1JF (for glossy look)
Crystal: gold sapphire from AliExpress
Bracelet: Combi v1 from AliExpress

The result is a super light, glossy black and amber G-shock!


----------



## mougino

abkdt41 said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking to get a grid metal bracelet but cant seem to find one on Ali Express
> 
> Anyone ever bought one? Anyone have one they are willing to let go?
> 
> Need it for the 5600 series


I'm selling mine:









[SOLD] CASIO G-Shock Full Metal Square DW-5600-BB TRON Mod


Hi WUS! For sale is this CASIO G-Shock Full Metal Square DW-5600-BB TRON Mod new barely worn excellent condition. Shock Resistant, 200 Meter Water Resistant, EL Backlight with Afterglow, Flash Alert Flashes with buzzer that sounds for alarms, hourly time signal, countdown timer time-up...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## cezwho




----------



## kadett

cezwho said:


> View attachment 16320234


This looks very nice with the divers style strap.


----------



## Xaltotun

peterbee said:


> Got the B5000G into the DLC set from the TFC. Absolutely loving it!
> 
> View attachment 16294162
> 
> 
> View attachment 16294163
> 
> 
> View attachment 16294165


I'm not too knowledgeable on G-Shock... What is the bracelet? I have that All-metal G-Shock with a resin strap, I'd be interested in switching it to a bracelet. Can you help me understand which parts I need? Thx


----------



## Xaltotun

complexcarbs said:


> View attachment 16271919


Which strap is that and is it a direct swap?


----------



## kadett

Came to the realization that I never posted this here.. it started its life as a dw5600bb that I really loved and wore everyday. Also when working on cars or while welding and cutting steel.. it held up great in those conditions but after seeing a gmwb at a local store I decided to modify it. 
Now it's more my watch that I like to wear when I want some bling and don't veel like wearing my modified seiko skx007
Still love this thing. 

























One of the pics shows how beat up de crystal is. I actually like it, as if it looks back on life of hard work haha.


----------



## peterbee

Xaltotun said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable on G-Shock... What is the bracelet? I have that All-metal G-Shock with a resin strap, I'd be interested in switching it to a bracelet. Can you help me understand which parts I need? Thx


Definitely. These are parts from the *GMW-B5000TFC-1*, which was a super limited run from the 35th anniversary squares. Thankfully you can still buy the bezel and strap for it.

These will be compatible with any GMW-B5000 metal square, so it sounds like yours will fit.

You will want the bezel as well, as the DLC has a more greyish / gunmetal finish than the normal black metal bezel.






10568335 10568260 GMW-B5000TFC-1 Casio Metal Band and Bezel - Tiktox


10568335 10568260 GMW-B5000TFC-1 Casio Metal Band and Bezel




www.tiktox.com


----------



## scrumpypaul

DW-5600BBMB that I got for less than £40. A translucent strap and bezel that cost me £4 and a £2 packet of brown dye. To my eyes maybe I overdyed it but I can still pick up the translucency. Might put a gold bull bar on at some point.


----------



## fairfax

Does anyone have recommendations on any metal screwback cases compatible with GWX-5600 modules and their solar panels? I got a DW5025 but it doesn’t have holes for the springs to connect the panel to the module. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## lukemeetze

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 16285726
> View attachment 16285727
> 
> Sometimes this watch hobby devolves into finding new and more expensive ways to be dissatisfied. That pretty well sums up my quest for the ultimate square. Which I have nearly achieved. _Nearly_.
> Having played with titanium squares both factory and homebuilt, I sought the ultimate in toughness and light weight, with particular aesthetics. The starting point was a stainless steel GMW-B5000 which I never wore because; A: too shiny and B: far too heavy at 150 grams. But if everything possible was replaced with titanium...
> The goal was 100 gr. Fortunately, the titanium caseback screwed right into the steel case. Unfortunately, it cost $160. And only saved seven grams at 9.42 gr. (9.38 gr. without the protective sticker btw.) Likewise, the SS bezel is only a tad over seven grams weightier than the ti. The real heft is in the SS bracelet - 75 gr!
> I knew the ti would be a real saving, but I wanted more - well, less, actually. Inspiration came from my TVA with its laser-drilled holes. I fired up my trusty industrial laser, um, my slightly rusty benchtop drill press. All that drilling and dimpling saved slightly less than 2 gr. Still oddly satisfying.
> The clasp doesn't match because the raw ti kit comes with a grossly overweight SS clasp - 4.66 gr. over. Fetid dingoes kidneys! A different company does do a real ti clasp. Sadly, they don't cater to the GMW-B5000, nor do they offer a raw finish. Happily, the clasps are perfectly interchangeable. If anyone knows a chemical way to strip off that black finish, I'll be grateful.
> Bottom line - 101.94 grams. Less than 10 gr. more than my camo ti square, albeit 20 gr. over my lightest resin conversion. A comforting presence on the wrist rather than an uncomfortable burden. Goal so nearly achieved. Though if I could just find a ti case...


Where did you get the titanium bezel from?


----------



## L&W

GMW-B5000GD with module from GW-B5600AR.









GW-B5600AR with module from GMW-B5000GD and bezel from GW-B5600HR.


----------



## fel4iiiik

Chempop said:


> I think I'm going to get a little crazy with my next mod, GLS5600KL. Instead of the colorful bracelet I'm thinking of using a clear or black jelly band with colorful buckle and keeper. Should be a fun one!
> 
> p.s. G-fob will love it
> 
> View attachment 15383123


What metal bezel fits to that model??


----------



## danielsallfix

Gwg1000-1ADR with MH bezel and RD4 strap.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Haven’t browsed this thread since I sold my GW5000U that I modded but man all these mods are crazy nice! 











Sent from my


----------



## andor

Love this thread, guys. Any good jelly options out there for a gw5000? 🤔 its a jungle out there...


----------



## cvdl

andor said:


> Love this thread, guys. Any good jelly options out there for a gw5000? 🤔 its a jungle out there...


Get the dw-5600 option. The 5610 will not fit on gw-5000.

Jellies been produced again and available on ali after a hiatus of a year or longer. 









10.75US $ 43% OFF|TPU Resin Case Watch Strap for Casio G Shock DW 5600 GW M5610 M5600 GLX 5600 Refit Replacement Wrist Band Bracelet Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













6.95US $ 28% OFF|Resin Replacement Watch Strap+case For Casio G-shock Dw-5600/5000 Gw-m5610 G-5600 Glx-5600 Refit Wrist Band Bracelet Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## andor

By chance I have already ordered before once from that top link only to realise that this is a one piece design with a strange top look - I hated it. 

That's why I would like something close to the original  

The vendors keep popping up, but which bezels and bands are the best in terms of quality (and looks)?


----------



## Bmullenix

Had a full metal G that had some deeper-than-not scrapes on it. A buddy blasted it and I think it’s come out pretty cool!


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## cvdl

andor said:


> By chance I have already ordered before once from that top link only to realise that this is a one piece design with a strange top look - I hated it.
> 
> That's why I would like something close to the original
> 
> The vendors keep popping up, but which bezels and bands are the best in terms of quality (and looks)?


All the vendors probably selling only these two variants.
Usually it’s only one or two factories producing this in rotation.
.
I took a closer look and I’ve gotten a couple sets like the ones from the second link.
But because they weren’t in production for one or two years, all the old vendors I used are Ow all different ones.

If the versions from the second link are the same as I had before, then I would say it’s pretty good and fits like a glove.






  








Kermit mod




__
cvdl


__
Mar 29, 2019












  








Custom GLX-5600




__
cvdl


__
Mar 21, 2019












  








Custom Bezel / Band for G-5600 / GW-M5610




__
cvdl


__
Mar 10, 2019












  








Modded GW-M5610




__
cvdl


__
Mar 5, 2019












  








DW-5600CS-1




__
cvdl


__
Feb 13, 2019


----------



## andor

Thanks!!


----------



## abkdt41

Jelly band with blue bumper









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

In what seems like a never ending quest to find the _one perfect_ daily wear G-SHOCK, I'll share my most recent attempt at fulfilling this dream.

I don't really believe there is a _one perfect_ G-SHOCK. In this time in my watch hobby journey though, I prefer owning, wearing, and enjoying just one watch as a daily wearer. My current collection is a GMW-B5000 TFC build for when I feel fancy, a near perfect all-resin daily wearer that will be described below, and a bunch of vintage squares that mostly sit unworn unless one of them sparks joy for me to wear on any given day. 

The GW-B5600 series ticks just about all of my functionality boxes for a daily wearer watch: all resin build, tough solar, multi-band 6, premium milled stainless steel case back, lots of compatible bezel options, etc. 

I picked up a GW-B5600MG-1 recently and have been enjoying everything about it...with one exception. I did not love the green and camouflage aesthetic of the crystal graphics. Easy fix. Swap the crystal. Luckily, I was able to source a brand new genuine GW-B5600HR crystal from time4parts-scotland. It arrived yesterday and I wasted no time putting it to good use.


GW-B5600HR crystal








rear side of case center with module removed


front side of case center with module removed


case center with GW-B5600MG-1 crystal pressed out


pressing the new GW-B5600HR crystal into the case with a drill press vise


GW-B5600HR crystal pressed into case


wrist shot of my new GW-B5600 daily wearer.

I chose to install a DW-5600E-1V resin bezel on this piece as I found the light gray bezel paint to complement the GW-B5600HR crystal graphics better than the bright while paint of the stock GW-B5600MG-1. I kept the original strap as it suits me just fine.

In this time, this piece is my _just right_ daily wearer.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Back in June of 2020 I performed a similar mod to the above post. It was a GW-B5600GZ with a GW-5000 crystal. This mod was an attempt to keep the aesthetics of the GW-5000 but upgrade its functionality to that of a GW-B5600.

Upgrading the GW-5000 for 2020

While I still like the GW-5000 crystal aesthetic the most, the GW-B5600HR crystal is a close second place. Close enough to be happy with it. That GW-5000 crystal in a GW-B5600 had a few minor flaws that were hard for me to look past. This new one feels better.

EDIT:
I remember now that the solar panel-to-crystal construction of the GW-B5600GZ is different than the GW-B5600MG-1. On the GW-B5600GZ and GW-B5600HR the solar panel has a plastic surround that creates some space between it and the crystal. I saw this with my own eyes because I performed crystal mods on each of these respective models. This is _probably_ true of the GW-B5600BC-1/1B and GW-B5600-2 as well. This space led to unnecessary shadows between the thinner GW-5000 crystal and GW-B5600GZ LCD. It was noticeable to the naked eye.

The solar panel-to-crystal construction of the GW-B5600MG-1 does not have this spacer and it _appears to me_ to not have as much space for shadowing either.

I have no idea why the solar panel-to-crystal construction of the GW-B5600MG-1 seems to be slightly different than the earlier GW-B5600 iterations. What I can report is that the case back of the early iterations of the GW-B5600 series (GW-B5600-2, GW-B5600BC-1, GW-B5600BC-1B, GW-B5600HR, et al) have milled case backs that show 'Made in China.'
The GW-B5600MG-1 has a milled case back that shows 'Made in Thailand.'


----------



## L&W




----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> In what seems like a never ending quest to find the _one perfect_ daily wear G-SHOCK, I'll share my most recent attempt at fulfilling this dream.
> 
> I don't really believe there is a _one perfect_ G-SHOCK. In this time in my watch hobby journey though, I prefer owning, wearing, and enjoying just one watch as a daily wearer. My current collection is a GMW-B5000 TFC build for when I feel fancy, a near perfect all-resin daily wearer that will be described below, and a bunch of vintage squares that mostly sit unworn unless one of them sparks joy for me to wear on any given day.
> 
> The GW-B5600 series ticks just about all of my functionality boxes for a daily wearer watch: all resin build, tough solar, multi-band 6, premium milled stainless steel case back, lots of compatible bezel options, etc.
> 
> I picked up a GW-B5600MG-1 recently and have been enjoying everything about it...with one exception. I did not love the green and camouflage aesthetic of the crystal graphics. Easy fix. Swap the crystal. Luckily, I was able to source a brand new genuine GW-B5600HR crystal from time4parts-scotland. It arrived yesterday and I wasted no time putting it to good use.
> 
> 
> GW-B5600HR crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear side of case center with module removed
> 
> 
> front side of case center with module removed
> 
> 
> case center with GW-B5600MG-1 crystal pressed out
> 
> 
> pressing the new GW-B5600HR crystal into the case with a drill press vise
> 
> 
> GW-B5600HR crystal pressed into case
> 
> 
> wrist shot of my new GW-B5600 daily wearer.
> 
> I chose to install a DW-5600E-1V resin bezel on this piece as I found the light gray bezel paint to complement the GW-B5600HR crystal graphics better than the bright while paint of the stock GW-B5600MG-1. I kept the original strap as it suits me just fine.
> 
> In this time, this piece is my _just right_ daily wearer.


That came out looking great - i'm not surprised by this mod knowing how much you like symmetric dials.

Well done!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Back in post #2136, two posts prior to this one, I referenced how the solar panel-to-crystal construction of some of the early GW-B5600 models differs from the GW-B5600MG-1. The case back 'made in [city]' differs too (made in China versus Made in Thailand). 

One more difference to point out that some square enthusiasts may find of interest is the solar panel construction itself.
I previously owned the following GW-B5600 models:
GW-B5600BC-1B
GW-B5600HR
GW-B5600GZ
Each of these models has a solar panel that looks as though it is divided into sections. I have no idea whether this is a design of aesthetics or functionality. Below are some images where the lines/divisions in the solar panels of these models can clearly be seen:







I cannot speak from personal knowledge since I did not own any of them, but I can only guess that the GW-B5600-2, GW-5600BC-1, et al may also have these solar panel lines/divisions.

Unlike the above models shown, the GW-B5600MG-1 solar panel has no lines or divisions. This can be seen from the below front and rear images of the GW-B5600MG-1:





Hope this is helpful or somewhat interesting to square enthusiasts like me who are (too) far down this rabbit hole.


----------



## kevio

Really insightful information @tommy.arashikage! Thanks for sharing another source for G-Shock parts. You're lucky that you found the B5600HR crystal there. I did a quick check and it seems like they've ran out of extra crystals. Bummer but it's good to know that there are other sources for more Casio parts now that Pacparts no longer carries them.


----------



## L&W

kevio said:


> Really insightful information @tommy.arashikage! Thanks for sharing another source for G-Shock parts. You're lucky that you found the B5600HR crystal there. I did a quick check and it seems like they've ran out of extra crystals. Bummer but it's good to know that there are other sources for more Casio parts now that Pacparts no longer carries them.


You can find it on ebay.








Genuine Casio Glass Crystal for GW-B5600HR GW-B5600 B5600HR B5600 10580741 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine Casio Glass Crystal for GW-B5600HR GW-B5600 B5600HR B5600 10580741 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## computer_freak

I'm very tempted to put a GW-M5610U-1B module in a GW-5000 to create a GW-5000B successor.

Did anyone try something similar?


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> Back in post #2136, two posts prior to this one, I referenced how the solar panel-to-crystal construction of some of the early GW-B5600 models differs from the GW-B5600MG-1. The case back 'made in [city]' differs too (made in China versus Made in Thailand).
> 
> One more difference to point out that some square enthusiasts may find of interest is the solar panel construction itself.
> I previously owned the following GW-B5600 models:
> GW-B5600BC-1B
> GW-B5600HR
> GW-B5600GZ
> Each of these models has a solar panel that looks as though it is divided into sections. I have no idea whether this is a design of aesthetics or functionality. Below are some images where the lines/divisions in the solar panels of these models can clearly be seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot speak from personal knowledge since I did not own any of them, but I can only guess that the GW-B5600-2, GW-5600BC-1, et al may also have these solar panel lines/divisions.
> 
> Unlike the above models shown, the GW-B5600MG-1 solar panel has no lines or divisions. This can be seen from the below front and rear images of the GW-B5600MG-1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is helpful or somewhat interesting to square enthusiasts like me who are (too) far down this rabbit hole.


To add to this - the solar panel on the GZ version also shows the divisions on the front of the panel. Make sure you use the grey film between the crystal and solar panel. Most of the time (for me anyway) it stays stuck to the crystal when I press it off


----------



## L&W

acadian said:


> To add to this - the solar panel on the GZ version also shows the divisions on the front of the panel. It wouldn't be a good option for modding because you will see those divisions through the glass unless you keep using the GZ crystal.
> 
> View attachment 16392314


Not really an issue. I modded my AR which has the same divided solar panels. You hardly notice the lines under normal light conditions.

From different angles


----------



## g-fob2

@L&W
the modded square AR looks awesome
have you thought of putting a red/pink filter to change the digits to match ?


----------



## L&W

g-fob2 said:


> @L&W
> the modded square AR looks awesome
> have you thought of putting a red/pink filter to change the digits to match ?


Thanks man! 🙏 I love the STN display in this mod. It's so legible that I don't even need to press light in the evening to see the time. 🙂 

The red display is in my gold square. I think it suits better there. 🙂


----------



## acadian

L&W said:


> Not really an issue. I modded my AR which has the same divided solar panels. You hardly notice the lines under normal light conditions.
> 
> From different angles


you didn't give me a chance to quickly edit my post...I literally edited it seconds after I posted but you were quicker than me. 
I recall making the mistake of modding one and forgot to transfer the grey film that sits behind the transparent crystal over because it came out with the crystal I was pressing out. Just make sure you re-use and you will be fine.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

L&W said:


> Thanks man! 🙏 I love the STN display in this mod. It's so legible that I don't even need to press light in the evening to see the time. 🙂
> 
> The red display is in my gold square. I think it suits better there. 🙂
> View attachment 16392680


this looks great, but for me I couldn't put a non stn in a full metal square, but i'll say it twice, it does look great


----------



## L&W

Jelly Porter 🧡


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I dunno if this is allowed here, I haven't bought the watches yet but some may know I like mocking up my own custom ideas occasionally, nothing too elaborate (and if they're well received I make them happen), and i'm planning to grab these...









And switch the modules, and also put the Rose on resin, to create these...









Really like the idea of having the Matte Black Positive, and I've had the Rose Gold in the past on resin but I didn't do a module swap and then an unexpected bill came so I flipped it, however it seems to be at a good price fairly often so I'm gonna grab another


----------



## L&W

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I dunno if this is allowed here, I haven't bought the watches yet but some may know I like mocking up my own custom ideas occasionally, nothing too elaborate (and if they're well received I make them happen), and i'm planning to grab these...
> View attachment 16399950
> 
> 
> And switch the modules, and also put the Rose on resin, to create these...
> View attachment 16399955
> 
> 
> Really like the idea of having the Matte Black Positive, and I've had the Rose Gold in the past on resin but I didn't do a module swap and then an unexpected bill came so I flipped it, however it seems to be at a good price fairly often so I'm gonna grab another


I think both look good with positive display.


----------



## babyivan

Bought a gwm5610nv-2 with a worn out strap and bezel for a really good price. Finally got around to swapping the bezel and strap.

The bezel is from a gwm5610-1b, and the strap is from a gw5000. All of the parts were sourced from pacparts.


----------



## babyivan

Decided to go all the way with this one. Ordered the bezel and strap for the gwm5610md-9. The neon yellow matches up perfectly with the neon yellow writing on the display. 

Unfortunately, pacparts doesn't have stock of it anymore, so I had to go on eBay to get the parts.









The MD-9....


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

babyivan said:


> Decided to go all the way with this one. Ordered the bezel and strap for the gwm5610md-9. The neon yellow matches up perfectly with the neon yellow writing on the display.
> 
> Unfortunately, pacparts doesn't have stock of it anymore, so I had to go on eBay to get the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MD-9....


I reckon yours will look even better than the md9 👍


----------



## mougino

Latest mod:


----------



## babyivan

Modification complete. Strap and bezel arrived from Israel.


----------



## rpg1976

DEZ said:


> I'll start it off by asking which of these is not customized? I've done so many GA-110 and similar models. I still have many left. It was a challenge to have a watch that matches what you're wearing. Now I have too many lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## Evil Minion

mougino said:


> Latest mod:


Nice! Which buyer on Ali did you get that from? And how's the quality of the printing and the coatings?


----------



## mougino

Evil Minion said:


> Nice! Which buyer on Ali did you get that from? And how's the quality of the printing and the coatings?


Seller *LadiesFashionShow Store*  (those names...) link here
Quality is great, very easy to resize and the titanium is super lightweight. Same feeling on the wrist as my other GW-B5600 combi bracelet v2.


----------



## Jony5

Hello, I joined the forum for this thread. Recently bought a GWM 5000 OG silver and like many think it’s too shiny. I was set on sending it off for bead blast then realised I could buy an aftermarket titanium set from Ali x and keep the og set . 

I guess my question is how are the Ali x sets _really ? _I can’t see much information about grade of ti used , is the clasp ti? Pin and collar bracelet?


----------



## L&W

Porter with orange jelly strap.


----------



## mougino

Jony5 said:


> Hello, I joined the forum for this thread. Recently bought a GWM 5000 OG silver and like many think it’s too shiny. I was set on sending it off for bead blast then realised I could buy an aftermarket titanium set from Ali x and keep the og set .
> 
> I guess my question is how are the Ali x sets _really ? _I can’t see much information about grade of ti used , is the clasp ti? Pin and collar bracelet?


I cannot talk about GWM5000 bracelet, but the one I got for my GWB5600 is really nice: lightweight, good finish, easy to resize (links are drilled on both sides & use small springbars). I'm suspecting the clasp is Ti too but I have no way to be certain. How do you test or measure grade of Ti?
Anyway for their price, just purchase one and try it for yourself


----------



## Jony5

thanks for your reply. Shame it doesn’t have pin and collar in the bracelet really. Much more secure than all the little spring bars imo. It looks good but the gmw 5000 kit is pretty expensive so think I’ll pass for now.

The raw ti kit I’ve seen around looks great. Crazy that it’s a fantasy kit right now as Casio haven never made it. I am going to try and get more detailed info from the seller and will report back.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I know someone on this thread or elsewhere (maybe the AliX thread on Affordables) once asked if the AliX bracelets truly were titanium or if they were aluminum, but I don't recall if I ever saw an answer. Has anyone checked the volume vs. mass or tested them in other ways?

Edit: I bought a set for a friend a while back, and it seems roughly on par with the weight of a titanium square we compared it to, but I didn't think to see if thickness of the links, etc. were the same.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I've posted elsewhere but it can be shown off here too I guess,


----------



## Jony5

Any recommendations for which aged black ip kit to go for gmw 5000? Tictox doesn’t have an OG version so a decent ali x will have to do.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Jony5 said:


> Any recommendations for which aged black ip kit to go for gmw 5000? Tictox doesn’t have an OG version so a decent ali x will have to do.


Tiktox Have 4 Genuine OG Aged Bracelets and Bezel Sets in stock rather than a knock off Ali X, it doesn't state aged on Tiktox but its for the B5000V so you know its the right one

WatchWay (same company) have it too Bracelet and Bezel listed separately here

i'm not sure whether one retailer works out better with regards shipping hence linking both


----------



## Jony5

^wow thanks, that’s great. Amazed you can get the genuine set for the TVA. Shame they don’t have a set for the TB 1ER that’s a grail and the horse has long since bolted.


----------



## chapter2unit4




----------



## parsig9

Got this 5610 here on the forum for $60 and the kit arrived from LVBAOYAN Store
I chose this one from the pics and comments on Ali about the printing being solid and I could see pics of it from owners there in the reviews. Turned out well but the screws are too big and did not want to go in perfectly straight, and I fear I may have carved out larger holes so the factory screws won't go back in ever. Oh well. Live and learn. If I get another such kit I will use the OEM bezel screws. Looking at a worn one or maybe one with the new mech camo if they do it.


----------



## SectionEht

Here’s my new modded square. It’s a GWB5600AR with a “dark gray” metal bezel from Aliexpress and a carbon fiber strap from a GWS5600.


----------



## emontierth

parsig9 said:


> Got this 5610 here on the forum for $60 and the kit arrived from LVBAOYAN Store
> I chose this one from the pics and comments on Ali about the printing being solid and I could see pics of it from owners there in the reviews. Turned out well but the screws are too big and did not want to go in perfectly straight, and I fear I may have carved out larger holes so the factory screws won't go back in ever. Oh well. Live and learn. If I get another such kit I will use the OEM bezel screws. Looking at a worn one or maybe one with the new mech camo if they do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16521826


What material is it? And any chance you can give us a link? I’m not having any luck finding it on AliExpress but I really really like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Put the Summer Yellows back on my Hydromodded GW-5000. 










Auto EL









Bubble time!


----------



## chapter2unit4

GWX5700 with aliExpress knockoff Bezel


----------



## parsig9

emontierth said:


> What material is it? And any chance you can give us a link? I’m not having any luck finding it on AliExpress but I really really like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Steel actually. Could not justify the cost of Ti. Still weighs very little compared to a regular diver. 









55.0US $ |Suitable for Casio G SHOCK DW5600,5610 Modified Stainless Steel Watch Case Strap Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## chapter2unit4

GWX5600 with
DW5700BB Bezel
DW5700BB top strap
DW5600SN-1 bottom strap


----------



## isometrus

Some field look


----------



## isometrus

Urban camo


----------



## dgaddis

GW-S5600U w/a regular black bezel and a V2 combi. So comfy.


----------



## Sturmovik

Sorry if this is the wrong thread but anyone here have recommendations for a good aftermarket rubber strap for the 5610? I just got it as my first G-Shock and for some reason the strap is making my hand numb even when it is worn super loose on my wrist! I see some on AliX but the reviews seem to state they are like the genuine one which doesn't bode well for me. I've heard about the strap for the GW5000 could be an option. Any input?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Sturmovik said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread but anyone here have recommendations for a good aftermarket rubber strap for the 5610? I just got it as my first G-Shock and for some reason the strap is making my hand numb even when it is worn super loose on my wrist! I see some on AliX but the reviews seem to state they are like the genuine one which doesn't bode well for me. I've heard about the strap for the GW5000 could be an option. Any input?


Get the gw5000 one, you'll wonder why, for the price, they don't all come with them, they barely cost anything more than the standard strap, far more comfy


----------



## journeyforce

GW-5000 modded to look like the 1992 Yellow GW-5600C. The only thing I could not find was a black buckle and tang (which is how the Yellow DW-5600C's strap came)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

One of my buddies creations looks so good I had to share








credit goes to Nikesh Jadhav from the Facebook G shock groups.


----------



## L&W




----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Sturmovik said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread but anyone here have recommendations for a good aftermarket rubber strap for the 5610? I just got it as my first G-Shock and for some reason the strap is making my hand numb even when it is worn super loose on my wrist! I see some on AliX but the reviews seem to state they are like the genuine one which doesn't bode well for me. I've heard about the strap for the GW5000 could be an option. Any input?


I put my GW-5610U-1CJF on a Combi bracelet V2.:


















* Very comfortable


----------



## L&W




----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Gold Lettering on the Bezel








I did this some time ago, but it wasn't perfect, so I've re-done it, definitely happier, I was going to sell it but I've changed my mind again


----------



## L&W




----------



## Kicksplode

I picked up a used GW-5000 a couple weeks ago that was in decent shape apart from some wear and tear to the resin. I decided to try my hand at modding and picked up a blue steel bezel from Ali. It took a little more effort than expected since two of the screws didn’t want to come out, but I was finally able to force them with a pair of pliers. I’m pretty happy with the end result. I don’t think I want to go the full steel route, but I may swap out the strap for something else down the road (a Combi bracelet, maybe?).


----------



## Lu..

Ordered the combi bracelet from PacParts....what a difference.....I also blacked out the bezel screws.....came out awesome....the ultimate GW-5000 G-Square !!!!


----------



## FROG

Those color combos are 🔥🔥🔥 fire


----------



## chapter2unit4

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> One of my buddies creations looks so good I had to share
> View attachment 16580658
> 
> credit goes to Nikesh Jadhav from the Facebook G shock groups.


Sick!!


----------



## chapter2unit4

GWX-5700SS
Transparent jelly bezel


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Latest purchase, I bought a B5000GD-9 some time ago and wanted to change it into a TFG-9, I took the internal module from the GD-4 Rose Gold, (which itself now looks great with negative as you may have seen on this and other threads) and bought the OEM TFG Strap and Bezel from WatchWAY, and today this arrived from WatchBattery.co.uk to finish the watch off


----------



## L&W

GW5KU ready for summer 🏖


----------



## Fullers1845

^That’s hot!


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Dan GSR

L&W said:


> GW5KU ready for summer 🏖
> View attachment 16649217


That looks killer


----------



## benton629




----------



## Mad14

L&W said:


> GW5KU ready for summer
> View attachment 16649215
> View attachment 16649217


Looks good. 

Have you got a link to where you got the new set from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

Mad14 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Have you got a link to where you got the new set from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a mix match of different parts. Bezel is from dw-5600ske, band is from gw-m5610md, keeper is from ga-2100hc.


----------



## Mad14

L&W said:


> Thanks. It's a mix match of different parts. Bezel is from dw-5600ske, band is from gw-m5610md, keeper is from ga-2100hc.


That’s great thank you.

I was wondering if the DW-5600SKE-7ER band and bezel would fit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

Sleeper mod, GW-S5600u with standard bezel and combi 2 bracelet.


----------



## chapter2unit4

GW-B5600SL-5JF with
GW-B5600AR-1 bezel &
DW5600BBMB-1 band


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Question for you experts: Is there any difference between Js&Ks bull bars and Casio’s? I got the Js&Ks, but wonder how their coating will hold up as they came shipped with a couple tiny nicks (you won’t notice them in the picture).


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Is the gw-5000-1jf band really worth getting to replace the factory dw-5600e strap? I mean how good is it? I like the look of the integrated strap on my 5600, but went the nato strap adapter route due to the 5600 strap being pretty uncomfortable


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes. The GW-5000 strap is way better than the DW-5600 strap. Like the difference between rubber and plastic.


----------



## Dan GSR

I put them on all my squares


----------



## Prdrers

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Is the gw-5000-1jf band really worth getting to replace the factory dw-5600e strap? I mean how good is it? I like the look of the integrated strap on my 5600, but went the nato strap adapter route due to the 5600 strap being pretty uncomfortable


If you're wearing a 5600 or 5610 without a 5000 band, you're missing out on an amazing comfort you didn't even know you needed.


----------



## Ferretnose

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Is the gw-5000-1jf band really worth getting to replace the factory dw-5600e strap? I mean how good is it? I like the look of the integrated strap on my 5600, but went the nato strap adapter route due to the 5600 strap being pretty uncomfortable


Gonna depend on your sensitivity and the shape of your wrist. I find the 5600 straps completely wearable, but the 5000 is a definite step up in softness and conform-ability. So if your watch tends to rotate on your wrist, the 5000 strap might have a real advantage. It's not a huge investment, so why not try one?


----------



## mxxxxxm30

^Thanks all! Well damn, I guess I’m going to have to order one now lol.


----------



## Ferretnose

Or you could just go big and get the GW-5000U-1JF square with all the goodies - screwback metal case, made in Japan _and_ that comfy strap. Seiyajapan.com has it on sale at this moment for $270.88. 😛


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Ferretnose said:


> Or you could just go big and get the GW-5000U-1JF square with all the goodies - screwback metal case, made in Japan _and_ that comfy strap. Seiyajapan.com has it on sale at this moment for $270.88. 😛


Don’t think I didn’t consider it haha. Definitely tempting, but not in the cards at this point in time. Plus the way I use the G shock is that I wear it doing something that another watch could be damaged. $270 is decent amount (for me currently) to put down on something to be beaten on… I would actually probably be too protective of it to allow it to fulfill its true purpose. Though I’m sure it is better built to last longer…


----------



## L&W




----------



## Snyde

L&W said:


> View attachment 16768767
> View attachment 16768770


Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Does it still count as a “Custom Square” if I return it to stock now and then? Because it’s hard for this watch not to look awesome in just about anything.

😎👍


----------



## blackpanda

Question, the bezel on my GW5030C finally gave way, can I just replace it with any of the third party bezel that fits the 5600/5610 or do I need to get one that’s either for the 5000/5030 specifically?


----------



## DingoDave

blackpanda said:


> Question, the bezel on my GW5030C finally gave way, can I just replace it with any of the third party bezel that fits the 5600/5610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do I need to get one that’s either for the 5000/5030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specifically?


Did you mean DW5030? If so, you can replace it with any 5600e or GW5000 bezel. The 5610 bezels will not fit the DW5030.


----------



## mougino

blackpanda said:


> Question, the bezel on my GW5030C finally gave way, can I just replace it with any of the third party bezel that fits the 5600/5610 or do I need to get one that’s either for the 5000/5030 specifically?





DingoDave said:


> Did you mean DW5030? If so, you can replace it with any 5600e or GW5000 bezel. The 5610 bezels will not fit the DW5030.


Indeed the DW-5030 bezel is compatible with the DW-5600 or GW-B5600 or some other 5600 models, but not the GW-M5610. Refer to a compatibility chart e.g.









from G-Shock Mod Simulator


----------



## buddhashenglong

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Question for you experts: Is there any difference between Js&Ks bull bars and Casio’s? I got the Js&Ks, but wonder how their coating will hold up as they came shipped with a couple tiny nicks (you won’t notice them in the picture).
> View attachment 16755674


The black coating is not incredibly durable on Jays&kays, but every scratch let's you know they're working.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

buddhashenglong said:


> The black coating is not incredibly durable on Jays&kays, but every scratch let's you know they're working.


I figured and that is certainly one way to look at it! It is meant to be utilitarian, so really scratches could be considered badges of honor. We really should be posting pictures of the most beat up g-shocks still running!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Modded GWM5610NASA4. Makes the watch come together nicely. 
As always, hope it inspires you guys. 
credit goes to @Deech2086 for showing me this.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Is this the best NATO style strap for the G?















Shark tooth single pass on pvd hardware. I haven’t seen people post with these straps, but they are the best straps I’ve bought from cheapest nato. Quality. Comfortable. Cheap. They are thick enough to look right on this style strap adapters, while thin enough to not add too much height. Also no pulled hairs.


----------



## cvdl




----------



## DEZ

Rose Gold 2100 custom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Nice looking Gs, man!


----------



## Wardogz

2100 on a steel bracelet with adaptors


----------



## j10s

Here’s another 2100. I didn’t love the all-red, and I couldn’t read it, so I painted it for kicks. My child has now claimed it as their own.


----------



## Tsarli

Always wanted to build a metal 2100 but was put off by those useless phony bezel screws found on 99.9% of mod kits. Finally found one without them. Also ditched the Royal Oak type bracelet design and went for H-links, a big plus in my book.


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## sodamonkey

I got brave and modded a vintage DW-5700C a few months ago.

Display from positive to negative together with an all black aftermarket Malaysian bezel:


----------



## cascadien

this is my GW-M5610UMOT21-1JR. its wearing the bezel from a GLS-5600L-4, endpieces from a GLS-5600V-1 and the module and buttons from a GW-M5610BB-1JF. i also added an after market strap from Strapco.com and a black PVD face protector from Jay's and Kay's.


----------



## cascadien

tman916 said:


> View attachment 16089512
> View attachment 16089513


did you customize those crystals, or are you using an overlay or something???


----------



## tman916

cascadien said:


> did you customize those crystals, or are you using an overlay or something???


Good question! I'm actually not sure. I didn't make these myself but have a good friend who does these over in indonesia. I should probably ask him how it's done. My guess is that it's an overlay or some sort of printing onto the crystal. If you'd like I can send you his info. He's pretty good at drafting up a design based on your inspiration!


----------



## 308sebastian




----------



## DEZ

Fire  Belly Toad  
GWF-1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-fob2

dude it looks good but if you re-read the thread's title ....


----------



## Chempop

Hello everyone, please keep it to squares or else I'll send a G-SHOCK gremlin after you.


----------



## cvdl

g-fob2 said:


> dude it looks good but if you re-read the thread's title ....





Chempop said:


> Hello everyone, please keep it to squares or else I'll send a G-SHOCK gremlin after you.


I think I had a brain fart or a heatstroke due to the heatwave.

Because I forgot this was a squares thread and I saw a second customs thread and thought it could be merged.


----------



## Chempop

cvdl said:


> I think I had a brain fart or a heatstroke due to the heatwave.
> 
> Because I forgot this was a squares thread and I saw a second customs thread and thought it could be merged.


Turning your GWX5700 into a square is definitely okay


----------



## g-fob2

Chempop said:


> Turning your GWX5700 into a square is definitely okay


second this
* the 5700 and 5500 are also considered squares, WITH THE APPROVAL OF THE F-17 elitists *

the followings are not, and will be debated in a near future in another thread:

King, GX56
GBX-100
GBD-200


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

watchcrank_tx said:


> I know someone on this thread or elsewhere (maybe the AliX thread on Affordables) once asked if the AliX bracelets truly were titanium or if they were aluminum, but I don't recall if I ever saw an answer. Has anyone checked the volume vs. mass or tested them in other ways?
> 
> Edit: I bought a set for a friend a while back, and it seems roughly on par with the weight of a titanium square we compared it to, but I didn't think to see if thickness of the links, etc. were the same.


Just use a grinder on a spare link.

White green Sparks - >titanium. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## brianinCA

L&W said:


> View attachment 16582911


Looks great! What model is this watch and what was the mod? I don’t think I’ve seen a case like that before.


----------



## L&W

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What model is this watch and what was the mod? I don’t think I’ve seen a case like that before.


Thanks! It's a GW-5000U with bezel and band from GWX-5600.


----------



## cousswrc

This is the 5600 I always wanted. Blacked out but with a positive display. Bought a black adhesive film and a blacked out bezel from Ali and I am happy!


----------



## MrMundy

at 1 point i owned several


Spoiler: Gone but not forgotten















sold every single piece all a few years back.
bought another GW-M5610, the bezel was blacked out with a permanent marker.








decided to repaint the bezel letters with wall paint leftover from a previous home reno.









it was too white so i used a silver-colored permanent marker to get it just a little grey.
the module was swapped with a GW-M5610-1BJF and bands were harvested from a GW-5000-1JF

several layers of paint applied; did the 1st layer, wait a couple of minutes for it to dry, apply 2nd layer so on and so forth.
letters were painted with a cotton swab and a spoon of paint









the paint literally filled the letters to the brim.


----------



## cvdl

Not really a custom, but more a repro because I love this crystal design


----------



## Chempop

Just one question, why didn't you build me one? 
Very nice, I always thought that was an understated and very stylish screwback.



cvdl said:


> Not really a custom, but more a repro because I love this crystal design
> 
> View attachment 16897645


----------



## cvdl

Chempop said:


> Just one question, why didn't you build me one?
> Very nice, I always thought that was an understated and very stylish screwback.


You never asked .
If you can get the parts you can assemble one as well. I calculated the total costs and it's like 100 usd.

So, here's the 100% completely original DW-5000MD. Minus the box. And the tin. And the tags.


----------



## L&W

cvdl said:


> You never asked .
> If you can get the parts you can assemble one as well. I calculated the total costs and it's like 100 usd.
> 
> So, here's the 100% completely original DW-5000MD. Minus the box. And the tin. And the tags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897778
> 
> View attachment 16897777
> 
> View attachment 16897779
> 
> View attachment 16897780


100USD? No way! the parts cost lot more than that. I was close to build one myself.

Anyway, nice watch! 👍


----------



## cvdl

L&W said:


> 100USD? No way! the parts cost lot more than that. I was close to build one myself.
> 
> Anyway, nice watch! 👍


42 for case assembly 
10 for screwback cover 
25 for module 
5 for bezel
5 for screws
7.5 for the plastic frame and back 
14 for the band/strap

Yeah, you’re right. It’s around 110 usd.










Can’t be arsed to sync them 🙈


----------



## L&W

cvdl said:


> 42 for case assembly
> 10 for screwback cover
> 25 for module
> 5 for bezel
> 5 for screws
> 7.5 for the plastic frame and back
> 14 for the band/strap
> 
> Yeah, you’re right. It’s around 110 usd.
> 
> View attachment 16898030
> 
> 
> Can’t be arsed to sync them 🙈


Where did you source your parts that cheap? Pacparts sell the screwback cover for 20usd for example.


----------



## cuica

cvdl said:


> 42 for case assembly
> 10 for screwback cover
> 25 for module
> 5 for bezel
> 5 for screws
> 7.5 for the plastic frame and back
> 14 for the band/strap
> 
> Yeah, you’re right. It’s around 110 usd.
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t be arsed to sync them 🙈


Where did you buy your parts from?


----------



## cvdl

L&W said:


> Where did you source your parts that cheap? Pacparts sell the screwback cover for 20usd for example.
> View attachment 16898052


Purchased most pre-corona from China and Poland after I saw tommy.arashikage built his madness. 

Though I see now that the prices has been raised a lot.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

cvdl said:


> View attachment 16898030
> 
> 
> Can’t be arsed to sync them 🙈


Nice Madness lineup @cvdl !


----------



## Victorv

Can this one fit square mod?


----------



## emtokay

i'm about to dive into my first mod.
i bought a sq midnight fog and, though it's fitting, i don't like the smokey translucent strap. so i bought a mod kit similar to the camo ss grey. hope everything goes well. i'm thinking of replacing the strap only. maybe in the near future i'd like to switch out two or three links for silver


----------



## Chempop

emtokay said:


> i'm about to dive into my first mod.
> i bought a sq midnight fog and, though it's fitting, i don't like the smokey translucent strap. so i bought a mod kit similar to the camo ss grey. hope everything goes well. i'm thinking of replacing the strap only. maybe in the near future i'd like to switch out two or three links for silver
> 
> View attachment 16902377
> View attachment 16902379


If yours has a steel bezel stock, the buttons might be too big for the aftermarket one which I think it designed for a resin bezel square. I'm not 100%, if you could let us know that would be helpful.


----------



## emtokay

Chempop said:


> If yours has a steel bezel stock, the buttons might be too big for the aftermarket one which I think it designed for a resin bezel square. I'm not 100%, if you could let us know that would be helpful.


the midnight fog is resin. glad you replied because i think there might be more subtleties than just switching out stuff. the description in these modding ads simply say dw5000 or 5600 or whatever and i haven't seen a caveat in any description. 

thanks. is it alright if i follow you and maybe ask for your advice in the future?


----------



## Chempop

emtokay said:


> midnight fog


Hi, I wasn't familiar with this watch, but after checkout out reviews, my first reaction was accurate -- I could tell from the bezel being completely level, lacking the extra protruding bumper in the text areas that this was a 'big button steel bezel' model. I do not own any 5600 with the resin case and steel bezels such as the midnight fog, but I can tell that there are some differences that might interfere (or not, I really can't say 100%) with the camo/steel set.










First is button size. They are not the same as the standard DW5600 with the 3229 module. However, the camo/steel sets might still fit, I know from first hand experience that they allow slightly more space around the buttons than the tight fitting resin casio bezels. Second concern are those little hex nuts which I know nothing about, but I can tell you they aren't the same as what are intended for using with the camo/steel bezel (again, compatibility unknown).

I'll be looking forward to your discoveries, please share them here, but do not go parading/advertising 3rd party 'aftermarket' parts too heavily as the mods tend to lock threads regarding them. 🙈


----------



## emtokay

Chempop said:


> Hi, I wasn't familiar with this watch, but after checkout out reviews, my first reaction was accurate -- I could tell from the bezel being completely level, lacking the extra protruding bumper in the text areas that this was a 'big button steel bezel' model. I do not own any 5600 with the resin case and steel bezels such as the midnight fog, but I can tell that there are some differences that might interfere (or not, I really can't say 100%) with the camo/steel set.
> 
> View attachment 16906161
> 
> 
> First is button size. They are not the same as the standard DW5600 with the 3229 module. However, the camo/steel sets might still fit, I know from first hand experience that they allow slightly more space around the buttons than the tight fitting resin casio bezels. Second concern are those little hex nuts which I know nothing about, but I can tell you they aren't the same as what are intended for using with the camo/steel bezel (again, compatibility unknown).
> 
> I'll be looking forward to your discoveries, please share them here, but do not go parading/advertising 3rd party 'aftermarket' parts too heavily as the mods tend to lock threads regarding them. 🙈


[email protected]@

yes, i read that post by a moderator about such details. i get the mod kit today or tomorrow. the fog has a hex nut. no biggies except i paid a massive amount for it and now i see others at 1/3 the price!!!


----------



## Chempop

emtokay said:


> yes, i read that post by a moderator about such details. i get the mod kit today or tomorrow. the fog has a hex nut. no biggies except i paid a massive amount for it and now i see others at 1/3 the price!!!


The bracelet should work, best of luck with the mod


----------



## emtokay

Chempop said:


> The bracelet should work, best of luck with the mod


well at least that's good. the bracelet is what i was going to change because i actually like the grey tones of the face&bezel and the face is nice and simple. it's a very very understated look. even the embossed "protection" and "g-shock" are the same color. however i will try to see if the bezel fits anyway


----------



## L&W




----------



## Lu..




----------

